#ubuntu-za 2011-11-07
<dLimit> Mornin
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> nag oom Kilos, ek gaan bed tow
<superfly> *toe
<Kilos> lekker slaap my vriend
<Kilos> groete daar
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Morning Uncle Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> be back later
<hlubbe1> More almal
<Kilos> lo bakuman and others
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> Kilos: môre oom
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> goe gaan dit vandag oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie nuvolari en met jou?
<nuvolari> Kilos: gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> aan die werk :P
<Kilos> mooi
<milamber-2018|36> *yawn*
<nuvolari> oh hi milamber-2018|36 
<milamber-2018|36> Hi nuvolari :)
 * inetpro going for a trip to the airport on the gautrain in a few minutes
<milamber-2018|36> Tell me what it's like I need to do it on Sunday the 20th
<nuvolari> milamber-2018|36: when did you join us? :P I became a little unobservant lately
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> how do i install packages to a machine that has no net access?
<magespawn> i know there is a way just cannot think of it now, too tired
<magespawn> aptoncd
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos I am fine, just been really busy. I will see him tomorrow.
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> lo highvoltage 
<Kilos> afternoon guys
<highvoltage> lo Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya ludo
<Kilos> Guest51746, 
<nuvolari> o/ g'evening
<Kilos> hiya nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> Good evening ZA land
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> ahab land
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> you at work or home lad
<nlsthzn> Home uncle Kilos ... still off tomorrow and then back to work... a tough two week stretch then my leave kicks in for about 5 weeks :D :D :D
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nlsthzn> My beurt is my beurt dankie tog :p
<Kilos> ja man. een of ander tyd kom almal se beurt om
<highvoltage> Symmetria: howdy!
<highvoltage> Symmetria: it seems like http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-cdimage is currently quite a bit out of date. is it something that is still maintained or don't you plan to sync that anymore?
<Tonberry> i dont think its his problem anymore...
<tumbleweed> Tonberry: he kept it has his problem
<Tonberry> oh
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: you can also ping ambo about mirror.ac.za problems
<inetpro> milamber-2018|36: not bad at all, 55 minutes from getting on bus at Reserve Bank to getting to OR Tambo. 40 minutes from Pta Station.
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> heh Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: where is ambo usually?
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: I tend to ping them as a pair in #ubuntu-mirrors
<tumbleweed> I think mirror issues can also be reported to TENET's NOC
<highvoltage> ah, great. I've never had to do more than ping Symmetria before but it's nice to know that there's other ways :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Maaz> inetpro: No problem
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<bakuman> lo Kilos and others
 * bakuman pass uit
<superfly> ohi everyone
<nuvolari> ohi superfly 
 * nuvolari gooi water op bakuman
<nuvolari> is jy okei?
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<superfly> great thanks
<nuvolari> ossum! went for some sight-seeing already?
<superfly> a bit
<superfly> mostly going to do stuff that mrs_fly and her family likes to do
<nuvolari> :> well, she didn't do it recently so I'm sure you guys enjoy it a lot!
<inetpro> heh wb superfly
<bakuman> \o/ thanks nuvolari 
<superfly> hi inetpro
<bakuman> het vandag tafelberg geklim, was fun maar uitputtend
<inetpro> superfly: when are you returning home again?
<superfly> we fly out the 14th, arriving on the 16th
<inetpro> superfly: enjoy every moment of it. Little Zack doing ok?
<superfly> yeah. he's doing great
<inetpro> superfly: you having lunch time now?
<superfly> yes
<inetpro> these timezones are very confusing :-)
 * nuvolari learned about gmail shortcuts...
<nuvolari> it's really awesome :P
<inetpro> superfly: you planning to go see the Grand Canyon?
<Guest3814> hey
<inetpro> Guest51746: you are back again?
<superfly> inetpro: no, it's not going to work out
<superfly> but i'm not too worried...
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... ok
<nuvolari> bah :-/that sucks. The one lung of a family friend collapsed because of all the years' smoking
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-08
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> you leaving the netbook on all the time
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: I'm always logged in to IRC, netbook or no
<Kilos> oh but normally you show grayed out when you sleeping
<Kilos> last night you werent
<Kilos> you guys  having a nice time there superfly 
<Kilos> ?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: ya, good times
<Kilos> i wouldnty have believed it, die plek is dan vol yanks
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> dont forget to rest as well hey?
<nuvolari> joh
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> o/ superfly 
<nuvolari> you're up early oom Kilos :P
<Kilos> hello nuvolari 
<Kilos> yeah
<nuvolari> meh. got go get ready for wurk
<Kilos> eina ne
<nuvolari> see you a bit later
<Kilos> ok
<nuvolari> it's not that bad lol
<nuvolari> ok, later
<Kilos> tara went for second round of the Voice yesterday now has 2 wait 2 weeks to here if she through to the next round
<Kilos> bbl
<superfly> hi nuvolari
 * nlsthzn waves
<magespawn> good morning all
<bazzieb> hi there, i am new to ubuntu-za, just want to know if there is a Joburg chapter?
<nuvolari> well, if bazziep stayed for more than 1 minute, somone could've answered :P
<milamber-2018|36> Btw guys, should've probably done this sooner, for issues relating to mirror.ac.za, you can talk to me :)
<tumbleweed> milamber-2018|36: thanks, I'm sure I'll take you up on that :)
<tumbleweed> my priority right now is getting ftp.wa.co.za (a downstream of yours) to behave, but it helps when your rsync service is running...
<tumbleweed> it my be a good idea to coordinate mirroring with them. They seem to have a knack of mirroring debian from you while you're mirroring from upstream, leading to an out of sync mirror
<milamber-2018|36> heh
<milamber-2018|36> I'm sure they have a synch schedule that runs once a day most likely and potentially co-incides with when we're updating at the same time
<milamber-2018|36> Are you experiencing a problem with our rsync? 
<tumbleweed> I don't mirror from you for a number of reasons. The rsyncd often crashes (and only gets restarted if I complain, no monitoring), and some mirrors stall (again, no monitoring)
<tumbleweed> (I = ftp.leg.uct.ac.za, a pretty minor mirror)
<tumbleweed> another reason is that UCT's IT department are crazy, and made us chose between national and international bandwidth. Obviously we chose international...
<tumbleweed> they also don't want us to have users off-campus. Also crazy, given UCT's upstream link usage...
<tumbleweed> </rant>
<milamber-2018|36> Crontab just added to restart rsync at 06:00 every day
<milamber-2018|36> You shouldn't be limited on national tumbleweed, unless you have internal proxies/bandwidth limiters that control your access. You should have your full link speed on local
<milamber-2018|36> We're in the process of trying to get things more operationally organised, i.e. monitoring of the mirrors, etc. Hopefully by January when we hire some new staff, we'll be able to sort out these issues. In the meantime, you're welcome to contact me
<tumbleweed> we should probably move our big mirrors to be downstream of you (and work out a push scheme for them)
<cocooncrash> milamber-2018|36: Are you going to fix the RPM repo sync scripts ;-P
<cocooncrash> milamber-2018|36: http://fedora.mirror.ac.za/epel/6/x86_64/repodata/ currently has a bad sync
<tumbleweed> heh, good time for that, fedora 16 just bitflipped, so most fedora mirrors are probably sweating
<milamber-2018|36> Fedora is actually syncing as we speak
<milamber-2018|36> Will look at it later tonight when I get back
<milamber-2018|36> Off to IS now, chat later
 * andrewlsd waves at kilos
<Kilos> hiya andrewlsd  you well?
<Kilos> hi koiosify 
<andrewlsd> Yes thank you,
<Kilos> hey magespawn wb
<koiosify> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> hi kilos
<Kilos> hehe magespawn you dont use tab nick complete is see
<Kilos> one of the fast finger kids hey?
<magespawn> not all the time Kilos 
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> something like that
<Kilos> you well down there in kza
<Kilos> kzn
<magespawn> yup very warm today though
<Kilos> we  32°c
 * nlsthzn is enjoying very good weather at the moment...
<magespawn> this is beach weather, not work weather
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> nearly said all weather is beach weather but then remembered being sand blasted a few times
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos , all
<magespawn> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> koiosify, you new here?
<nlsthzn> Hi magespawn :)
<magespawn> any weather that does not involve lots of wind is usually okay
<nuvolari> o/ 
<nuvolari> en ons sakhi sakhi, en ons toi toi
<Kilos> used to spen lotsa time fishing and diving for crays when i was young and sexy
<Kilos> now just sexy
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<magespawn> lol ha.
<koiosify> yes Kilo, but I know a few people here
<Kilos> has anyone welcomed you to ubuntu-za koiosify 
<Kilos> if not welcome 
<Kilos> these younguns dont have good manners
<magespawn> we are at 33.9 now
<koiosify> Thanks hehe I feel welcome :)
<Kilos> thats nice and warm magespawn 
<Kilos> my kinda weather
<magespawn> yup 
 * Kilos hates winter in the tvl.
<Kilos> only good for polar bears
<magespawn> in the where? lol
<Kilos> transvaal
<Kilos> gautenaleng
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> he had to think about that
<magespawn> maybe Maaz needs some coffee too.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for Maaz 
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for maaz
<Maaz> I'm a bot Kilos . We live on bits and bytes of data passing through our systems
<Kilos> see yas tonight
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> what small car is the best?
<nuvolari> ok, that's relative. Not performance/sporty/attractive-wise
<Kilos> evening all of ya
<nuvolari> o/ hallo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<highvoltage> good evening Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya highvoltage 
<Kilos> you well
<highvoltage> doing great thanks and you?
<Kilos> good thank you
<Kilos> you were gone from here for a while
<Kilos> thought you joined the enemy
<Kilos> like walterl
<Kilos> we had up to 45 people on here last year. this is a bad ubuntu year on irc
<Kilos> no one has probs anymore
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<zeref> hmmm
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-09
<dLimit> Good Mornin 
<Kilos> morning nuvolari and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<dLimit> Greets Kilos 
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi dLimit 
<dLimit> How are you doing?
<Kilos> not good head so far but otherwise ok ty and you
<Kilos> why you changed your nick
<Kilos> the squiree was cool
<Kilos> squire
<dLimit> Because some people though it would be funny to call me squirt
<Kilos> then you shoulda just taoght them to use tab nick complete
<Kilos> whew typos
<Kilos> taught
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Hey! Kilos Patience is a virtue, 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<dLimit> Its not on this server though
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> what kinda songs do you do
<dLimit> In my band?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> told you i got some love songs?
<Kilos> need music and bridges added
<Kilos> or something
<dLimit> Well I play bass. Our lead guitarist writes most of the music and he's emo so the stuff is mostly progressive rock, fusion or sad stuff
<dLimit> Can you email some of the stuff to me. I'll have them look at it
<Kilos> can mail one now, others on my site
<Kilos> emo songs
<dLimit> where is your site again?
<Kilos> Maaz, kilos.site
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.site is http://mileys-site.yolasite.com and https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite
<Kilos> top one
<Kilos> still need to start using the bottom one
<dLimit> Cool
<Kilos> cant even remember what my site looks like
<dLimit> Thats some deep stuff, Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah was from inside when i found debs after 24 years
<Kilos> 26 on the 31st dec
<Kilos> hope fully soon i can write a happy one
<dLimit> I wish I was more creative with human words because unfortunately most people do not understand HTML or python.
<dLimit> Not the ideal language to write a song in...
<Kilos> why html?
<Kilos> you just write in plain text
<dLimit> lol whether formated or plain, people won't listen to music where the lyrics are html syntax
<Kilos> lol i dont understand what all that means
<dLimit> Lol listen to this awesome online radio http://www.linux.fm/
<Kilos> i cant browse lad. data to limited
<Kilos> is it test then i can wget it?
<Kilos> text
<dLimit> No its audio
<Kilos> eish
<dLimit> But its a computer voice reading the linux kernel source
<Kilos> size?
<dLimit> Can't be too large
<dLimit> But you won't listen to more than 10 seconds of linux kernel
<dLimit> It drive one crazy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> is it explaining the kernel?
<Kilos> or music?
<dLimit> No its like a adobe pdf read out loud voice reading a randomly selected header module from the linux source
<dLimit> Like an english voice trying to read afrikaans except this is C
<Kilos> ouch
<dLimit> Definitely not the best way to learn to code the kernel
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<superfly> :-D
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> that it is, that it is
 * superfly just got back from the theatre
<Kilos> thats nice
<Kilos> what did you go see
<superfly> a spoof of lord of the rings
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i enjoyed that trilogy
<Kilos> sleep tight superfly see ya morrow
<superfly> night oom Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom ki<tab> :-/ missed him
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> Maaz, what is for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: How about some sushi?
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<Kilos> nuvolari, wen jy
<zeref> :YaaawwN:
<Kilos> hi sleepy joe
<zeref> exam made me tired
<zeref> anybody here using ndiswrapper to  manage their wireless driver?
<nuvolari> bietjie oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ok
<nuvolari> Kilos: dit lyk of my solenoid die gees gegee het
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> as jy did kortsluit start did nie
<nuvolari> Kilos: nee oom, is dooier as 'n mossie :P
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> en met die sleautel ook?
<Kilos> sleutel
<Kilos> miskien short jy verkeerde punte
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> ek glo nie oom
<nuvolari> daar is net 3
<nuvolari> ander 1 gaan grond toe
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<kbmonkey> been a while
<Kilos> hello kbmonkey you well lad?
<Kilos> yeah you mever here when i come on
<kbmonkey> well thx
<kbmonkey> yourself?
<Kilos> ok too ty
<kbmonkey> ja in rondebosch need to find a suitable net cafe
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> how much data you get a day Kilos ?
<Kilos> im keeping under 2m 
<Kilos> thats why i dont stay online here all the time
<Kilos> cant your lappy find a wireless signal anywhere? kbmonkey 
<Kilos> there no wug there
<kbmonkey> not much wireless in the area I'm at now Kilos 
<kbmonkey> maybe up towards the busy area yes
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> have you checked
<Kilos> Kb^^
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> i haven't been on the pc much Kilos, 
<kbmonkey> without a desk or any chairs or table lol
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> eiash
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<magespawn> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<magespawn> how are you?
<Kilos> well ty and you?
<magespawn> busy things going a bit nuts lately
<Kilos> busy is good
<magespawn> yup 
<magespawn> how much is data for vodacom now?
<Kilos> i dont know , guys are talking about getting 2 bundles for the price of one
<magespawn> how much do you pay?
<Kilos> was 189 for 600m
<Kilos> or 89 for 110m
<Kilos> dunno now
<magespawn> cell c does 200m  for R89
<magespawn> pay as you go
<Kilos> and 8ta is advertising on tv they got 3g for R149
<Kilos> i got a sim and get a good 8ta signal will fone them and find out
<Kilos> do you get 8ta there?
<Kilos> voda very sick here. i mailed their ceo and they said they will investigate
<Kilos> but thats near a week already
<magespawn> 8ta is only through mtn here. they only have one tower so very spotty signal and no 3G
<magespawn> did they give you a reference number? perhaps ask them for a follow up?
<Kilos> i see my fone switches tween 8ta and mtn. thought thats cause i havent smsed them to activate it yet
<magespawn> not as far as I know, mtn is tha national carrier for 8ta
<Kilos> they lucky i havent got lotsa data i would sit on their coes twitter till something happens
<Kilos> CEO's
<Kilos> and mtn here is edge only
<Kilos> no 3g
<Kilos> but thats what i getting from voda that used to be hsdpa
<Kilos> even mxit keeps dropping
<magespawn> how many towers are there around you?
<Kilos> one i can see about 1k away and they said they putting one 5ks away
<Kilos> others like 10ks
<Kilos> but only get this one inside
<Kilos> have to walk to either end of plot to see the others
<magespawn> some are 3G some are not, if you can find which one is which you can use a booster aerial to use only 3G
<Kilos> this same tower did hsdpa like 4 months ago
<Kilos> so there no reason it should stop unless voda is stuffin around
<Kilos> its like having a 5 speed car and telling someone it only has 3 gears
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> maybe something broke
<magespawn> towers are expensive to replace
<Kilos> yes most likely, but when you talk to the help desk the give all kinds of excuses like maybe your fone or modem faulty
<Kilos> then say they upgrading to another tower
<magespawn> always easier to push the problem away
<Kilos> but from the address they give its 5 times as far as this one that worked before
<Kilos> the swines
<Kilos> ya pass the buck
<Kilos> they think everyone out there are fools
<Kilos> i was doing radio before mosta them were born
<magespawn> lol they would not even realise the link between the two
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<Kilos> hehe morning superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<nuvolari> o/ naand oom Kilos 
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos :)
<nuvolari> g'evening bakuman 
<bakuman> g'evening 2 u 2 nuvolari 
 * nuvolari tips hat
 * bakuman tips shoe
<Kilos> hiya bakuman 
<bakuman> hi Oom Kilos 
<bakuman> ekt n nuwe netwerk kaart in my server gesit ek nou gee my router him die heeltyd n ander ip as se ek hom om die ou een te gebruik, sug. En dit mors als op. ek hoop hys nou klaar met sy mood swings
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ek gaan bad gou
<Kilos> soet wees julle
<nuvolari> nag oom Kilos 
<Kilos> nag nuvolari gaan jy slaap
<nuvolari> ek is op pad ja oom
<inetpro> good evening
<nuvolari> bietjie gatvol vandag :-/
<Kilos> lekker slaap nuvolari 
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> heh Kilos
<nuvolari> o/ 'night everyone
<inetpro> lekker warm vandag
<inetpro> nag nuvolari
<Kilos> ja en  more nog beter
<inetpro> eish, hoop maar die reen volg na die hitte
<Kilos> 36°c more hier by ons
<Guest8045> hi ladies
<Guest8045> hi
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> im sure we have a file for these fools
<Kilos> called lib.curses or something
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-10
<inetpro> fp
<nuvolari> sp
<nuvolari> o/ mornings inetpro. Squirm 
<inetpro> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> morning nuvolari nlsthzn and you other peeps
<nlsthzn> Morning uncle Kilos and all of the peoples 
<nuvolari> how's everyone
<nuvolari> ?
<Kilos> we be fine and you laddy
<Kilos> hi koiosify 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, tea for nlsthzn 
<Maaz> Come on Neelsie bring you cup with the tea bag in
<Kilos> aw
<koiosify> hi Kilos
<nlsthzn> hahaha
<nlsthzn> Kilos: thanks... 
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> lo Squirm you winning?
<Kilos> ill  be back later
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Kilos> hey superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<nuvolari> o/ naand oom Kilos  :>
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie en daar seun
<nuvolari> gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> g'evening Squirm 
<Squirm> hello there
<Kilos> hiya Squirm 
<bakuman> ook Kilos!!
<bakuman> m
<Kilos> lol naand se bakuman 
<bakuman> goed om te sien almal leef nog
<Kilos> ja dit is ne
<Kilos> was lekker warm vandag
<bakuman> (twyfel altyd oor die ouer geslag)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<bakuman> Maaz koffie pleeze
<Maaz> bakuman: Sorry...
<bakuman> :(
<Kilos> ek het nog baie om te doen voor ek dooi
<bakuman> haha
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> jy moet mooi vra in engels
<Kilos> soos in coffee please
<bakuman> maar ek heeeeet
<Kilos> regte engels nie slang nie
<Kilos> wat is die afrikaanse word vir slang
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<bakuman> ai ai
<Kilos> what does it mean to install the google repository key
<Kilos> wget --quiet http://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<Kilos> what has google got for ubuntu
<bakuman> chrome
<bakuman> i guess
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> i go sleep now guys. dont stay up too late
<Kilos> sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-11
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> goodnight superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nlsthzn> Morning all
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> later
<bakuman> 15min to go
<inetpro> bakuman: are you ready?
<bakuman> 7min!
<inetpro> It is now 111111111111
<bakuman> 11:11, SA needs 111 runs to win
<Kilos> hi fulcrum you new here
<Kilos> hi sdehaan 
<fulcrum> Kilos:  I guess :-)
<fulcrum> Kilos:  but old...
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<fulcrum> thanks
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> new but old?
<Kilos> are you an ubuntu user?
<fulcrum> I've been around a while just not in this channel
<Kilos> ah
<fulcrum> yer.. was getting interested in the loco stuff, trying to find out what is happening brought me here :-)
<fulcrum> not exclusively an ubuntu user...
 * fulcrum was surprised to see Symmetria in here...
<Kilos> not many peeps are.
<fulcrum> Symmetria:  shouldnt you be in #freebsd ;-P
<Kilos> yeah he is always here
<fulcrum> would love to be an exclusively linux/ubuntu user
<fulcrum> alas...
<fulcrum> so aaanyway, whats happening?
<Kilos> its the rest of the world that holds everyone back
<Kilos> not much here. no one seems to need help lately
<Kilos> and its been a bad year for IT guys
<Kilos> no rest for the wicked they say
<fulcrum> righty
<fulcrum> what do you do?
<Kilos> and superfly is on hols in the usa
<Kilos> i sit here as long as i have data
<Kilos> and vodacom keeps connected
<Kilos> i am a ballie
<fulcrum> saturnsystems.... mmmm
<fulcrum> you know a long haird motor cycle riding dude named Brett?
<fulcrum> haired
<Kilos> from where
<fulcrum> thought he was part of saturn systems
<fulcrum> used to work for mwet
<fulcrum> I mean mweb
<Kilos> superfly, might know him
<Kilos> i am in pta
<fulcrum> nevermind I'm all confused
<Kilos> lol
<fulcrum> saturn(laboratories|systems)
<Kilos> yeah thats where superfly  worked till 2 weeks ago
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> lo nuvolari inetpro 
<nuvolari> o/ middag oom Kilos 
<Kilos> gaan dit goed seun?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> ill be back tonight guys
<fulcrum> for kicks I logged into zanet irc yesterday...
<fulcrum> dang its soooo quiet there...
<fulcrum> what it the top za irc server these days?
<fulcrum>  /it/is
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos no, I worked at CareerJunction till 2 weeks ago
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> sorry superfly had it wrong
<Kilos> good morning to you
<Kilos> evening all the guys with normal time
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> waar party oom vandag rond? :P
<Kilos> ek rek data so ver as moontlik seun
<nuvolari> ah, ek verstaan
<Kilos> het 100m vir twee maande
<Kilos> so dis 1.5m n dag of so iets
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> en vc is so siek hier
<Kilos> sukkel om by gprs te bly
<Kilos> never mind hsdpa
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos , nuvolari 
<Kilos> al the pretoria peeps that are used to aircon are battling tonight
<Kilos> 21°c
<Kilos> lekker for me
<Kilos> nuvolari, wat se die golfie
<nuvolari> gou die honde gaan kos gee
<nuvolari> Kilos: hy's vandag oraait
<nuvolari> ek is nou juis op soek na autoelectricians
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Catch you all later (work and all) :)
<Kilos> toods nl
<Kilos> eish so fast
<nuvolari> Kilos: soos oom ook partymal
<nuvolari> nog voor ek kan baai se is oom weg
<Kilos> ai skuus man
<Kilos> ek sal in die toekoms n ruk vag ok?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Hey! Kilos Patience is a virtue, 
<nuvolari> okei oom Kilos :P maar as oom langer as 5 minute wag is dit te lank
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> joh
<nuvolari> hierdie batch chillies is 'n goeie batch...
<Kilos> inetpro, waar is jy??
<nuvolari> my mond brand vir 'n vale
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lekker
<inetpro> guten abend Kilos
<Kilos> plant van die pitte
<inetpro> and good evening to all others
<Kilos> hiya inetpro hoekom so stil
<Kilos> wanner gaan jy daai pieter ou tweet
<Kilos> sy liasion span is ook maar sleg
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... 
<inetpro> hulle het vir my geskryf
<Kilos> hoe lank terug
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: gister
<Kilos> wat se hulle
<inetpro> "Please be advised that we have tried calling you to provide you with feedback. Regrettably you were not available at the time of call."
<Kilos> n goeie verskoning of wat
<inetpro> "Please be advised that your query is still in hand with our Radio Planning and Optimisation Department. You will be contacted once the matter is resolved."
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> het jy nie jou sel nommer vir hulle gegee nie
<Kilos> hulle lieg
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, en hulle het gebel, twee keer
<nuvolari> goeiste! ek't lanklaas nodig gehad om melk te drink van chillies eet. Gelukkig het ek nood-voorraad
<inetpro> maar dit was sowat twee weke terug
<inetpro> nuvolari: eish!
<Kilos> nuvolari, warm koffie help vinnig
<Kilos> of tea
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nuvolari> ek is tee-sinnig 
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Alrighty
<inetpro> nuvolari: vra vir Maaz, hy maak lekker koffie
<Kilos> enigiets warm dooi die brand gou
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<nuvolari> Kilos: soos om NOG chillies te eet? :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> stoof warm man 
<nuvolari> dit werk gewoonlik, tot die chillies op raak. Dan sê ek les op
<Kilos> wil jy my epos address he
<inetpro> Kilos: as ek my foon in die nag afgesit het het hulle dalk nog 'n verskoning gehad
<Kilos> hulle is eintlik nie baie hulpvol nie. net gou om verskonings te maak
<Kilos> maar lyk my vc sukkel landwyd
<Kilos> ian sukkel ook
<Kilos> en sy meisie in die wildtuin
<inetpro> Kilos: ek het maar min hoop vir hulle
<inetpro> beter om ander netwerke te gebruik
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro, nuvolari and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks man
<Maaz> inetpro It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> night everyone. look after yourselves
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<Kilos> nag nuvolari 
<Kilos> lekker slaap jy en inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker sleap
<Kilos> danke
<Kilos> nuvolari, vra die sparky om jou te wys waar om te short op die solenoid
<Kilos> eks seker jy het dit verkeerd
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> dit hoekom hy chillis eet?
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nuvolari> lol inetpro 
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos nag oom
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> nuvolari: wat is jy besig om te short?
<nuvolari> inetpro: nee, 'n mens is blykbaar supposed om 'n solenoid te kan laat werk as jy hom reg short
<nuvolari> my kar gee bietjie probleme so ek moet more probeer om dit reg te maak
<nuvolari> of te laat regmaak want ek about niks van enjins nie :P
<nuvolari> ek het nou die oggend probeer, maar ek't nie dit reggekry nie
<nuvolari> hmm, dalk moet ek youtube probeer
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-12
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> just made it
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<Kilos> is jy al terug nuvolari ?
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<bakuman> lies! im not here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> xchat never lies
<bakuman> hi Oom Kilos 
<Kilos> unless you like superfly and inetpro and a pc is online from another place as well
<bakuman> i still dont know how to change tabs with the keyboard
<bakuman> ahh
<Kilos> did you ask google
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to change tabs with the keyboard on ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "KeyboardShortcuts - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts :: "AppleKeyboard - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard :: "KeyTouch - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch :: "Add Keyboard Input Language to Ubuntu - How-To Geek" http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17508/add-keyboard-input-language-to-ubuntu/ :: "Keybo
<Kilos> bakuman, ^^
<bakuman> i meant in xchat :)
<Kilos> oh
<bakuman> haha
<Kilos> i got a list of xchat commands somewhere
<Kilos> Maaz, google xchat commands
<Maaz> Kilos: "Toxin: XChat Help Commands" http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_help_commands :: "Toxin: XChat User Commands" http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_user_commands :: "XCHAT FAQ" http://xchat.org/faq/ :: "X-Chat 2 Perl Interface" http://xchat.org/docs/xchat2-perl.html :: "XChat User Commands How-To — Fedora Unity Project" http://fedoraunity.org/Members/Southern_Gentleman/xchat-shortcuts :: "XChatData | Using / Command Line Options" http://xchatda
<nuvolari> Kilos: hallo oom
<nuvolari> ek is nou terug :P
<nuvolari> oom sal nie raai nie
<Kilos> vertel
<nuvolari> my kar het my 'n sixpack bier gekos
<Kilos> ha ha ha dis goed
<Kilos> simple fout dan
<nuvolari> daar is so 'n doppie aan die agterkant van die starter
<Kilos> ja
<nuvolari> en dié word met 2 skroefies vesgehou
<Kilos> ja
<nuvolari> en die een skroefie was weg
<Kilos> ai
<nuvolari> nou binne die doppie is daar 'n c washer
<nuvolari> wat ook missing was
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> so... nou is my kar weer hunky dory
<nuvolari> kyk die weer uit, maar ek moet op 'n stadium die kar was
<Kilos> ek bly vir jou seun
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> dankie oom :P
<nuvolari> dis 'n verligting
<nuvolari> want anders sou dit my 'n arm en 'n been gekos het
<Kilos> ja ek dink daai ding
<nuvolari> en toe ter viering daarvan het ek gaan kiekies neem :P
<nuvolari> want ek wou laas, maar was te bang dat waar ek parkeer, die kar nie gaan vat nie
<nuvolari> dit sou problematies wees
<Kilos> waar kan ek n prentjie van n swart roos kry seun
<nuvolari> joh, whokom swart oom?
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> ek soek een.
<nuvolari> 'n mens kan een probeer edit om swart te lyk
<nuvolari> of op google. Hoe een soek oom
<Kilos> het gehoor van een nou die dag maar miskien was dit in n droom
<nuvolari> kant aansig, bo aansig of isometries :P
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> seker bo
<Kilos> maar moenie oor 250k wees nie
<nuvolari> wil oom die roos (o) sien, of @>-'-,- 
<Kilos> kan jy dit vir my pos asb
<Kilos> ons het wit en gellerig en pink en rooi ek dink
<Kilos> jy sal beter slaap vanaand nou dat die golfie reg is ne
<nuvolari> ek't een gekry oom ,maar is nie 'n hoe kwaliteit een nie oom
<nuvolari> ja nee verseker :P en ek kan bietjie later slaap :P
<Kilos> dit bly in die kop die worry dat dit nie volgende keer gaan start nie
<nuvolari> oom kan mos wget? http://lordofdesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/blackroses.jpg
<nuvolari> of moet ek vir oom mail?
<Kilos> pos maar dankie seun
<Kilos> jy ken seker my addy ne
<nuvolari> jip!
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ek sal wget
<Kilos> dankie
<nuvolari> oi, klaar gepos ook
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ek gaan net gou kiekies kyk wat ek laat print het
<nuvolari> het hulle nog nie mooi onder oë gehad nie
<Kilos> reg so dankie
<Kilos> later all
<Kilos> hiya superfly and all others
<Kilos> lo magespawn nlsthzn nuvolari 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> vodacom very sick here. took about an hour just to connect
<nlsthzn> hi Kilos , superfly and all :)
<Kilos> maybe they dont like ,peeps mailing their CEO
<superfly> heya nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, tea for nlsthzn 
<Maaz> Come on Neelsie bring your cup with the tea bag in
<nlsthzn> Thanks Maaz , uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> yw
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> we Maaz dankie man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<magespawn> hi kilos
<magespawn> Maaz do you have a cold coke?
<Maaz> magespawn: I already know stuff about do you
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> of course Maaz
<magespawn> ha thats stumped him
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> Maaz I know all sorts of things
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<magespawn> Maaz, cold coke for magespawn
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<nlsthzn> Maaz: coke please
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Go get it yourself!
<nlsthzn> grrrr
<nlsthzn> :p
<magespawn> obviously only does hot beverages
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> cheky bot hey
<Kilos> cheeky too
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> Maaz, Coca Cola for magespawn
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<magespawn> obviously only does hot beverages lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coke please
<Maaz> Look in the fridge Kilos Do you expect me to do everything for you
<magespawn> ha
<magespawn> has anybody tried to flirt with the bot?
<Kilos> i dunno
<magespawn> well lets see
<Kilos> but lotsa people dont realise he is a bot when they first come on here
<Kilos> i was one of them
<magespawn> Maaz, you get my bits all turned into bytes
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<magespawn> Maaz, do not be sorry it is a natural effect of all that computing power
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it
<magespawn> Maaz, how many cores are you running?
<Maaz> magespawn: If you say so
<magespawn> i think "does not compute" is a fair assessment
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> he is actually kinda doff
<Kilos> cant accept typos even
<magespawn> it has just taken me 20 min to switch off a windows laptop from time of click to actual power off
<magespawn> amazing
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> later
<magespawn> i am of home later all
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow some time
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-13
<bakuman> :| eerste keel in 10 jaar vat dis so hael in brackenfell
 * bakuman gaan speel maar in die hael
<inetpro> bakuman: Brackenfell in Cape Town? 
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> wb everyone
<bakuman> inetpro, yea
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and other fellas
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> be back later
<Wolfeyes> heya everyone
<inetpro> good evening
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Hi Kilos!
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
 * Squirm just had to fix his xorg.conf
<Squirm> http://xkcd.com/963/
<Squirm> makes that true
<Squirm> :/
<inetpro> heh superfly, how's it going up there on this Sunday afternoon?
<superfly> it's raining, on this cool Sunday morning
<inetpro> oops, morning
<inetpro> superfly: not snowing?
<superfly> inetpro: not down where we are
<superfly> maybe on the mountains
<superfly> this is desert country
<inetpro> ok
<superfly> it's almost identical to the Karoo, except there are cacti everywhere
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> superfly: your time running out quickly now
<inetpro> almost time to get packing again
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, we fly out tomorrow evening
<superfly> (tuesday morning, SA time)
<superfly> (6:10am, to be precise)
<inetpro> hehe and then you fly back in time
<inetpro> superfly: well if I don't see yo on here again I wish you and your family a safe trip home and hope that the jetlag will be minimal
<superfly> Thanks inetpro
<superfly> inetpro: if you could keep us in our prayers, we're all a little sick too, so it's not going to be very fun flying
<inetpro> Eish! 
<inetpro> superfly: just hang in there, slow down and remember to breathe, I'm sure you'll be fine soon. You will be on our minds for sure.
<inetpro> superfly: try and get some local honey, them bees know best to help you through this
<Kilos> hi there superfly 
<Kilos> evening everyone else
<inetpro> eh Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: jy reen gehad?
<Kilos> eish. drie druppels
<inetpro> lol. selle hier
<Kilos> die grond is so droog tot die onkruid se blare hang
<inetpro> ja ek hoop maar die plante hou uit vir die volgende twee dae
<inetpro> woensdag kom die reen
<Kilos> ons  hoop maar so
<inetpro> Kilos: en volgende week lyk dit of ons 'n paar dae van reen gaan sien
<Kilos> ons het dit nodig
<inetpro> volgens http://weatherspark.com/#!graphs;a=South_Africa/Pretoria
<Kilos> baie droog
<bakuman> inetpro, ja brackenfell is in CT
<Kilos> laaste reen het net bo nat gemaak vir n paar dae
<inetpro> bakuman: julle baie hael gehad?
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe gaan dit met die skape?
<Kilos> hulle nog reg dankie
<Kilos> hier en daar n paar parasite probleme oor die laaste paar weke maar hulle lyk nou weer reg
<inetpro> eish, lyk my die reen het nou aangeskuif na Donderdag
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> vroeer vandag het Woensdag nog gped gelyk op weatherspark
<Kilos> as dit so warm bly kan ons miskien hier en daar n paar donderstorms kry
<bakuman> hi Kilos 
<bakuman> inetpro, vandag ja, dit was wit
<bakuman> ergste in seker 10 jaar
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: en vir wat is jy so stil vandag?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> kop eina bietjie
<inetpro> hmm... sorry oom
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> ek sal oorleef
<Kilos> inetpro, het jy n idea wat is die shutdown pakket vir ubuntu maverick
<inetpro> shutdown pakket?
<Kilos> meine dooi nie mooi nie en doen chkdsk elke 2de 0f 3de boot
<inetpro> Kilos: let me see...
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> die recovery ding maak alle ander goed reg maar nie die shutdown nie
<inetpro> Kilos: ek sien gshutdown, kshutdown, qshutdown, shutdown-at-night en wmshutdown
<Kilos> dankie ek sal kyk of ek een van hulle kry
<Kilos> dit moet klaar in synaptic wees maar iewers seer gekry
<Kilos> voda se toring is amper dood hier
<inetpro> Kilos: maar die standaard shutdown is mos daar
<Kilos> jaar maar
<inetpro> /sbin/shutdown
<Kilos> dit het altyd laat die pc kliek as dit reg is vir krag af en nou nie meer nie
<inetpro> doen net 'shutdown -h now' om af te sit of 'shutdown -r now' om te reboot
<Kilos> ok sal dit neerskryf en gebruik dankie
<inetpro> Kilos: het jy samba ge-installeer?
<Kilos> niks gedoen nie, ek dink dis van krag wat af gegaan het
<Kilos> wat doen samba
<inetpro> Kilos: ek het probleme met afsit as ek windows drives ge-mount het en dit nie unmount voor ek afsit 
<Kilos> nee ek het nie samba nie
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> ek het  my 6g met win me op as tweede drive
<inetpro> die standaard shutdown is deel van die upstart pakket wat - ek dink - automaties geinstalleer is
<Kilos> speel maar red alert om data te spaar
<inetpro> Kilos: probeer bietjie om daardie drive eers te unmount en te ontkoppel voor jy shutdown
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> miskien help dit 
<Kilos> nou nou terug
<Kilos> dit wys in home 
<inetpro> Kilos: ek neem aan die drive is 'n USB portable drive?
<Kilos> nee ide
<inetpro> hmm..
<Kilos> miskien moet ek upstart reinstall met die win drive in plek
<inetpro> Kilos: druk CTRL+F1 terwyl hy shutdown en kyk waar hy vashaak
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> inetpro, ek het aptitude reinstall upstart gedoen nou kliek hy weer
<Kilos> dankie man
<inetpro> hmm... maak nie vir my sin nie
<Kilos> dit het ook 180 kB gaan haal
<Kilos> so upstart was nie volledig nie
<Kilos> en ctrl+f1 het nie iets gewys nie
<Kilos> ek sien net my desktop agtergrond en ubuntu met 5 dotjies onder waar dit aftel
<Kilos> maar dit kliek weer so als goed dankie
<inetpro> ai, die ubuntu manne probeer ook deesdae alles wegsteek vir die eindgebruiker
<inetpro> Kilos: daar behoort 'n manier te wees hoe jy die prentjie kan afsit
<Kilos> dit pla nie
<Kilos> net as dit eers drives moet check as ek boot
 * inetpro hou daarvan om te sien wat in die agtergrond gebeur tydens aansit en afsit
<Kilos> lol dit doen dit nou en dan, maar net as ek recovery op boot gedoen het
<Kilos> ek moet gaan slaap nou. lekker slaap daar
<Kilos> sien jou more some time
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-05
<Kilos> hi there peeps. hope you all ready for another weeks saltmining
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ah you have some time inna shop
<magespawn> still running through the upgrade but the doanload is done
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> i left it downloading yesterday, got in this morning and it was waiting for me to answer a question
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i wouldnt have been able to sleep
<magespawn> ahh well
<magespawn> had to go home the fish where here with me yesterday
<Kilos> go pm
<magespawn> not enough time in the day most of the time
<Kilos> yip thats the prob
<Kilos> magespawn, wbb
<magespawn> 44% 47 min remaining
<Kilos> thats not bad
<Kilos> what client you using
<Kilos> you on fone or pc?
<magespawn> quassel on this laptop
<magespawn> but that is the  update for the shop pc
<Kilos> go pm magespawn 
<Kilos> the one with no harddrive?
<magespawn> no that was a customers laptop
<magespawn> the one i am updating is the mani shop pc
<magespawn> what is pm?
<Kilos> private message
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> sorry
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> dont be late
<Kilos> i gonna try quassel here on unity and see if i get sound
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> oh ya only goes pling if i dont have the window open and get a message
<Squirm> morning Kilos 
<magespawn> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> Kilos just restarting on the upgrade
<Kilosq> sounds good
<Kilosq> good luck
<Kilosq> should work
<superfly> morning Kilosq, magespawn, Squirm
<Kilosq> magespawn: what happened
<superfly> Kilosq: what's with the q?
<Kilosq> quassel
<superfly> oh, quassel
<magespawn> updated and seems to be running fine
<magespawn> morning superfly
<magespawn> got to go an do some reading on how to set up a mysql database and lemonpos
<inetpro> good morning everyone and Kilosq
<SmilyBorg> morning all
<Kilosq> hi inetpro
 * inetpro stretches his self and orders a cup of coffee
<superfly> mornming SmilyBorg
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> word wakker, inetpro!
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<Kilosq> ohi SmilyBorg
<inetpro> superfly: goeie more oom
<Kilosq> hehe
<superfly> inetpro: hoe gaan dit, oupa?
<superfly> :-P
<magespawn> lol
<Kilosq> magespawn: coffee please
<inetpro> lol
<magespawn> okay
<Kilosq> julle pas mooi by tannie magtie
<inetpro> ai
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and magespawn!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Kilosq> eish i didnt get coffee
<Kilosq> magespawn: you sneaked in ahead of maaz
<Kilosq> how can that be
<Kilosq> double a is before ag
<magespawn> did you caps the m?
<magespawn> kind of geting used to kde
<superfly> magespawn: you running KDE now?
<magespawn> on the shop pc yes Kubuntu 12.04
<magespawn> just have to learn how to use mysql
<superfly> magespawn: eh? what do you mean by that?
<magespawn> well i was using kubuntu on one of the internet cafe pc
<magespawn> did some research on pos software found lemonpos
<Kilosq> ma tab
<magespawn> this apparently is written to run on kubuntu 
<Kilosq> need to maa tab on quassel looks like
<magespawn> and requires a mysql database
<superfly> magespawn: you don't "learn MySQL"
<superfly> you learn how to manage database servers, be it MySQL, PostgreSQL, or even SQLite
<superfly> magespawn: looks pretty cool though
<magespawn> yes that
<magespawn> wife was feeling a bit rushed this morning so my sandwiches require some assemble
<magespawn> got half an avo, two packets of chilly salt, one packet of vinigar, four sclices of bread and a fork
<Kilosq> vinegar
<Kilosq> can make a nice meal of that mix
<magespawn> indeed does taste good
<Kilosq> glad to see you dont spoil avo with pepper
<magespawn> prefer peri peri over chilly
<Kilosq> there that other sauce you get
<Kilosq> tobasco
<Kilosq> i think
<Kilosq> that be kiff
<bakuman> the jalapino Tabasco is awesome
<Kilosq> bakuman: you also like hot stuff?
<Kerbero> i agree that sauce is good
<Kilosq> and Kerberoas well
<Kilosq> there be hope for the geeky nation yet
<bakuman> \o/
<confluency> magespawn: I'm pretty sure you don't need to run KDE to run lemonpos.
 * Kilosq greets confluency
<confluency> Hello.
<Kilosq> kde is quite lekker confluency
<Kilosq> hi charlvn
<inetpro> hmm...
<charlvn> hi Kilosq 
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> did I see that correctly?
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> wb charlvn
<Kilosq> only prob was the nm inetpro
<Kilosq> but thats a 12.04 bug
<inetpro> Kilosq: good to hear that from you
<Kilosq> still not as lekker as gnome2 though
<inetpro> :-(
<confluency> Kilosq: I'm sure it is, but you don't need to change your desktop environment just to run an app.
<Kilosq> lol
<magespawn> confluency: no it will run on others but does have kds dependancies
<Kilosq> power gone. wbb later
<Kilosq> be good
<confluency> Yes, but you just need to have the libraries installed.
<magespawn> kds=kde
<magespawn> well i was upgrading the machine from win xp so that i would give kubuntu a try
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<magespawn> working like a dream so far
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Okay :-)
<charlvn> inetpro: btw, did you get that twitter thing sorted? i got some inspiration yesterday evening when i thought of something
<inetpro> charlvn: no, I never worked on it
<charlvn> inetpro: ok, i'm going to build something in java as a test (if i can), maybe then we can integrate it into ibid
<charlvn> i haven't played with ibid yet so i don't know it well
<inetpro> charlvn: file a bug at http://is.gd/bBbKb and help them sort it
<Symmetria> oh god, heh, so, Im writing this paper to be submitted with the powerpoint presentation Im giving in Tanzania, and I figured, I'd write the content, and then format as per the paper submission rules afterwards
<Symmetria> which was kinda stupid :P
<Symmetria> are universities always so strict about paper submission formats (fonts, font sizes, paragraph breakdowns etc)
 * Symmetria has never written an academic paper in his life
<Kerbero> Symmetria, yes they are
<bakuman> luckily this is not a problem if you use Latex :D
<Squirm> good morning
<Squirm> has anyone here ever worked with image magick?
<Squirm> when I try and set the position of text, it seems to set the position from the middle of the line. so it's kind of hard to programatically set the text peosition when the length of the line isn't constant
 * Squirm blames gravity
<charlvn> bakuman: tools like *tex help a lot but then you still need to have the content in the right "format" (not as in layout/formatting but as in the content itself)
<charlvn> the academics can get anal about small things :)
<bakuman> that is true
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> latex templates which are supplied by universities help a lot
<charlvn> yes, every university has its own format that it standardises on
<charlvn> there are some formats that are standardised by some large universities like stanford that others also use
<charlvn> my mom did a phd and i can promise you writing academical papers is not for me
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero lol, all I got was an email with a bunch of crap telling me how this thing had to be formatted
<Symmetria> thank god they didnt put any length limitation on the paper
<Symmetria> because lol, they are going to discover this isn't exactly short
<bakuman> and your definition of "not short" ?
<Symmetria> bakuman 20 to 30 pages
<bakuman> that is still short :D
<Symmetria> bakuman lol, well, I dunno how long it will be once I format it in their bizarro formatting :P
<Symmetria> at the moment its 20 pages in font size 10 without contents page, proper headings and everything else :p
<Symmetria> heh the powerpoint was nice and easy to do, 30 slides, 2 hours work to put it together
<Symmetria> the paper is proving to be a whore
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> good way of putting it
<charlvn> research papers can be hundreds of pages
<charlvn> so 30 pages is very short :)
<Symmetria> :P this isn't a research paper or a damn thesis, lol, its just a description of how we went about this project
<Symmetria> :P and most research papers take months to write, I have 2 days to do this one haha
<Dell2000> hi guys
<inetpro> hi Dell2000
<charlvn> Symmetria: no ok that's somewhat different :)
<charlvn> strange they have formatting requirements though
<charlvn> that's not usual
<Kilos> whew days are long when there isnt any power
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> oh my, all quiet on the western front
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> magespawn: everything working there?
<Kilos> haha now you can also say i dont have those probs, i use kubuntu
<charlvn> hi Kilos, maiatoday 
<charlvn> i have a thing that needs testing
<charlvn> lemme bring it in here
<charlvn> now lemme get a random twitter post
<charlvn> TwitterTest: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza/status/256730039134072833
<TwitterTest> Tweet by ubuntu-za: Dont forget IRC #ubuntu-za monthly meeting all. Agenda to view and add items
<charlvn> this is what you want right?
<charlvn> TwitterTest: https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/265472622807101440
<TwitterTest> Tweet by Ubuntu: Don't miss tomorrow's webinar on Cloud Archive in #ubuntu1210. Register here: http://t.co/ve1vilDi
<charlvn> hmm, that was a little slow, but it worked
<charlvn> TwitterTest: https://twitter.com/planetubuntu/status/264856975316221952
<TwitterTest> Tweet by Planet Ubuntu: Colin King: Counting code size with SLOCCount: David A. Wheeler's SLOCCount is a useful tool for counting lines ... http://t.co/YNTSDuEU
<charlvn> TwitterTest: https://twitter.com/inetpro/status/265179640400850944
<TwitterTest> Tweet by inetpro: Bandwidth utilisation per application on ubuntu as done on Android would be so nice. http://t.co/OpIDlUoc
<charlvn> thoughts?
<inetpro> charlvn: hmm...
 * inetpro will have to check later
<charlvn> inetpro: note, this is a piece of java code, i haven't integrated it into ibid yet
<inetpro> charlvn: sounds interesting
<charlvn> inetpro: it's just a proof of concept but it's a starting point :)
<charlvn> i'll post the code in a second
<charlvn> it uses the embed.ly api: http://embed.ly/docs/endpoints/1/oembed
<charlvn> hree's it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335013/
<charlvn> *here
<charlvn> it does some other stuff too, it's based on earlier code of mine
<Kilos> eeew you corrupting ibid
<charlvn> Kilos: how so?
<Kilos> with java
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi charlvn
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> i would have to write it over in python if it would get used
<Kilos> the python peeps will set the snake on you
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> good one
<charlvn> it is technically possible to load java classes directly into python if you use jython (a java python implementation)
<Kilos> what does it do?
<charlvn> but it's extremely slow
<charlvn> Kilos: all it does is it performs an api call to embed.ly and then gets the tweet content back from the embed.ly webservice wrapped in json
<charlvn> then i just pick the author name and the tweet content (in the description field) and respond back on irc using it
<charlvn> it's pretty simple but it works
<charlvn> and i avoid using the twitter api directly so i avoid having to deal with oauth
<charlvn> much better if i can keep it this way :)
<charlvn> but working through yet another third party api is not always a good idea either
<charlvn> so it's a bit of trade-off
<Kilos> is it a thing to see last tweet by so and so thingie
<Kilos> im slow today
<Kilos> slower than normal
<Kilos> got a head for sale if you interested
<charlvn> Kilos: oh no i haven't actually done the last tweet one yet
<charlvn> no thanks i'll pass :)
<charlvn> ok lemme do the last tweet one now
<Kilos> ibid actually has them functions in
<Kilos> just the owner kinda busy to fix it methinks
<charlvn> i thought it was broken though?
<charlvn> yeah
<charlvn> but "just for fun" projects like ibid do tend to suffer from that problem eventually
<Kilos> needs a twitter link changed or something
<charlvn> afaik it's because twitter requires oauth now for the particular api call
<Kilos> Maaz: is old
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<charlvn> i looked into it a long time ago
<Kilos> ya ya
<charlvn> a few weeks ago i mean
<charlvn> problem is, it's a very hard thing to fix
<Kilos> oh did you get ibid
<charlvn> not yet
<charlvn> need to make some time for it
<Kilos> whew it installs chop chop
<charlvn> i don't really know how launchpad works
<Kilos> and sets up easy
<Kilos> then the fun starts
<charlvn> can you "fork" a project, commit a patch to it, and then do a pull requst like on github?
<Kilos> sometimes it tells you im not your bitch
<charlvn> lol
<Kilos> with ibid?
<charlvn> yeah on launchpad
<charlvn> i see the ibid project is hosted there
<Kilos> you need to ask tumbles or the crash kid bout that kinda stuff
<charlvn> yeah i don't see a "fork" function here
<charlvn> ok
<Kilos> Maaz: help
<Maaz> Kilos: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> Maaz: help me with software developement
<Maaz> Kilos: I use the following features for software development: base64, retest and rfc
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<Kilos> there lots more. you need to actually play with one to see everything
<charlvn> TwitterTest: https://twitter.com/inetpro
<TwitterTest> inetpro: Have you ordered your Raspberry Pi yet? http://goo.gl/xMcEu 
<charlvn> there we go
<charlvn> first post :)
<charlvn> one other thing
<charlvn> TwitterTest: https://twitter.com/inetpro/status/265487482571862016
<TwitterTest> inetpro: Have you ordered your Raspberry Pi yet? http://t.co/zf5FypmF
<charlvn> that's neater (removed the "tweet by"
<charlvn> TwitterTest: https://twitter.com/linuxfoundation/status/265474827060670465
<TwitterTest> The Linux Foundation: Interested in what Mark Shuttleworth had to say this morning at opening keynote? Designing for the future: http://t.co/cAYGhZBo #linuxcon
<charlvn> ok making progress
<charlvn> new code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335114/
<charlvn> slightly cleaner version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335121/
<charlvn> i really need to comment this code :S
<Kilos> sjoe this quassel that doesnt bloep me
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you quite clever when you wanna be hey charlvn
<charlvn> Kilos: i try not to be too clever but you know, sometimes it happens :P
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<inetpro> charlvn: where's the authentication?
<Kilos> ty inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: hoekom het jy so baie krag onderbrekings?
<Kilos> hulle is besig om extra huise op plotte te bou en krag voorsiening is vir hulle te moeielik om te doen sonder om die hele gebied se krag af te sit
<Kilos> hulle kan ook baat met my epos addy
<Kilos> baad/baat??
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> Kilos: jy moet leer tweet
<Kilos> haha en dan?
<inetpro> Kilos: of stuur epos aan customercare@thswane.gov.za
<inetpro> Kilos: praat met hulle by https://twitter.com/CityTshwane
<Kilos> of miskien net n moevise battery kry vir die ups
<Kilos> moeviese=baie groot
<inetpro> Kilos: ek sien hulle het die volgende getweet vroeger vandag
<inetpro> #powerinterruption affected areas: Waltloo, Mamelodi, Pumulani and Pyramid. City technicians working to have the power restored asap. 
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/CityTshwane/status/265422898574024705
<Kilos> ons het trokke gesien werk aan die pale seker 3 k's hier vanaf
<inetpro> en "Pls take note of major #powerinterruption from Njala to Rooiwal due 2 fault @ Rooiwal switchyard. Affected areas incl Mooikloof,Wapadrand..."
<Kilos> het saam met sus gaam pos kry en paar kosse koop
<Kilos> gaam/gaan
<inetpro> hopelik kon hulle iets regmaak wat die krag meer stabiel gaan maak in jou area
<Kilos> ja hopelik
<Kilos> het jy gif gekry
<Kilos> het vandag loop en kyk hier. dubbeltjies bai
<Kilos> en alle ander onkruid ook
<Kilos> en die goeie goed soos marog het verminder
<Kilos> 12.04 is nog nie naby so goed soos 10.10 nie
<Kilos> klein dinge soos pidgin makk die twee vensters oop bo op mekaar elke keer
<Kilos> maak
<Kilos> dit wil die buddy list op die regte kant he maar ek nie
<Kilos> moet miskien canonical laat weet my epos addy is te koop
<Kilos> evening all of you that arent van der surname
<Kilos> soos van der swanepoel
<Kilos> kom van der ander swanepoel
 * Kilos ducks from Squirm
<inetpro> Kilos-: nou wat nou?
<Kilos> xchat
<Kilos> quassel roep nie hard genoeg nie
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> stefaans se hy net baie besig maar sal kom kuier wanneerr hy kan
<inetpro> Kilos: en as jy so stil is vanaand?
<Kilos> niemand gesels saam nie
<Kilos> naand tannie magtie 
<Kilos> Ludo, never has anything to say
<inetpro> Kilos: jy moet net gesels dan sal die ander ook inspring
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> magespawn, you here or just the core thingie
<zeref> yay!
<zeref> I'm an uncle
<Kilos> yay
<zeref> oh wait.....
<zeref> now i feel old
<Kilos> then you feeling the wrong person
<Kilos> it is a matter of choice what age you feel
<Kilos> many old men feel really young but you need money for that
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't need money to feel young
<Kilos> oh you married young?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dirty old man
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> i saw a blogging tool in kde yesterday but didnt get it working , will look at it again
<Kilos> sometime
<charlvn> inetpro: there is no authentication - i'm using embed.ly's api which doesn't seem to require it for low-volume requests
<charlvn> sorry for slow reply, i left work and biked home in the meantime :)
<inetpro> charlvn: nice
<inetpro> np
<charlvn> and went to the supermarket and cooked dinner and ate it :)
<Kilos> penny farthing
<charlvn> Kilos: no i drive a gazelle
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> not the kind you have in africa, it's a make of bike
<charlvn> http://www.gazelle.nl/
<Kilos> with engine
<charlvn> nope with pedals :)
 * inetpro hopes that tumbleweed will see the POC
<charlvn> i wanted to get an electrical one but i probably need the exercise
<Kilos> eish you think we invented engines for fun
<charlvn> exercise is good!
<inetpro> or cocooncrash
<charlvn> otherwise you became a lazy fat person :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only over eating makes you fat
<charlvn> in NL the country is as flat as a pancake so biking around is easy
<inetpro> charlvn: that looks real nice and relatively easy to achieve
<Kilos> there were no fat peeps in concetration camps
<charlvn> but if you live in switzerland that's a whole different story ;)
<charlvn> Kilos: good point!
<charlvn> Kilos: although they don't look too healthy either...
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> inetpro: yeah well it's one option
<charlvn> there might be better ones even, i haven't looked at
<Kilos> so is this java thing an attachment for ibids
<charlvn> i assume it would have to be rewritten in python
<charlvn> but i haven't checked out the ibid code in depth though
<charlvn> (yet)
<inetpro> charlvn: I don't want to underestimate the effort you put in though
<charlvn> inetpro: it was no problem really, i did it in between other things :)
<charlvn> and i already had most of the code
<inetpro> charlvn: ibid has the logic already
<Kilos> charlvn, why not go offer the concept to the ibid guys
<Kilos> Maaz, ibid channel
<Maaz> irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<charlvn> inetpro: yeah it should be simple enough to integrate
<charlvn> Maaz: i'll check out the code first and see if i can figure out how to get it in
<Maaz> charlvn: Got it
<charlvn> bah
<charlvn> i intended that for Kilos :)
<Kilos> or negotiate or whatever is the correct word nowadays
<charlvn> lol
<Kilos> how you mix me and maaz up??
<charlvn> no idea!
<charlvn> i ask that myself :)
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> i dont make coffee
<charlvn> i can't even say it was an autocomplete error!
<charlvn> lol
<Kilos> lol ya
<charlvn> ok i'm off, nn all!
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: last factoid
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<inetpro> Maaz: forget last factoid
<Maaz> inetpro: I didn't know about last factoid anyway
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> now I'm not even sure whether he removed the correct one 
<Kilos> Maaz, forget i'll check out the code first and see if i can figure out how to get it in
<Maaz> Kilos: I didn't know about i'll check out the code first and see if i can figure out how to get it in anyway
<inetpro> Maaz: last set factoid
<Maaz> inetpro: It was: i'll check out the code first and see if i
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Maaz: forget last factoid
<Maaz> inetpro: I didn't know about last factoid anyway
<inetpro> Maaz: last set factoid
<Maaz> inetpro: It was: i'll check out the code first and see if i
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz, forget last set factoid
<Maaz> Kilos: I didn't know about last set factoid anyway
<inetpro> Maaz: forget i'll check out the code first and see if i
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<Kilos> stupid bot
<inetpro> Maaz: last set factoid
<Maaz> inetpro: It was: i'll check out the code first and see if i
<inetpro> Kilos: I think he doesn't reverse the counter
<Kilos> oh ya
<zeref> hmmmmm
<Kilos> he members what it was but wont use in the future
<Kilos> hopefully
<inetpro> exactly
<kbmonkey> hi hi!
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey wb
<inetpro> kbmonkey: wb
<kbmonkey> the 2g decided to play again tonight
<kbmonkey> :D
<Kilos> 2g?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: what phone you having?
<inetpro> you guys with android phone should all install gr8signal
<kbmonkey> an android phone, the galaxy ace inetpro 
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos, the 3g fails to work in this area when it rains. lo1!
<kbmonkey> so i go into settings and use 2g. slower, but stablerr
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> I will look that up inetpro!
<Kilos> so egde or gprs
<inetpro> kbmonkey: see: http://gr8signal.co.za/
<Kilos> oh you dont have the choice ANY then it decides automatically whats available
<inetpro> app is at https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.lucidview.mybb
<Kilos> inetpro, i saw something somewhere about 4g 
<Kilos> whats involved there
<Kilos> not new modem?
<inetpro> Kilos: forget it
<inetpro> that is IMHO
<kbmonkey> ah I thought gr8signals will actually frigg your signal to a better one. lol.
<inetpro> we're far away from a proper 4g network
<Kilos> oh not just some upgrade
<kbmonkey> very interesting though
<inetpro> kbmonkey: nope, it will just log your data more truthfully if you ask me
<inetpro> kbmonkey: though there is also OpenSignalMaps already doing just about the same thing at a larger scale
<inetpro> I just like the way how you can zoom in to more detail on gr8signals
<inetpro> but we still need a lot of data to cover the country
<kbmonkey> indeed
<kbmonkey> I see the google maps app, if you turn the 'traffic' layer on
<kbmonkey> collects stats as you drive, to make up live traffic stats.
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Guest0484> sanbona
<superfly> good evening
<Guest0484> how are you Fly?
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> superfly: now who would that be?
<superfly> inetpro: I haven't a clue
<inetpro> incorrect use of the greeting anyway
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> who is gonna be tracking tomorrows election
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-06
<Kilos> morning ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm confluency_ 
<Kilos> tail and all
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos
<tumbleweed> inetpro: hrm?
<inetpro> tumbleweed: wb
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed  inetpro 
<tumbleweed> thanks
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<inetpro> tumbleweed: charlvn put together a little proove of concept bot to talk to twitter, see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335121/
<inetpro> using java
<inetpro> perhaps you can learn something out of that to fix ibid
 * tumbleweed squints at a screenful of java
<tumbleweed> inetpro: I know what needs to be done for ibid, just haven't looked at it
<Kilos> hehe wb to suffer some
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> tumbleweed: how was the UDS?
<inetpro> morning Kilos and everyone else
<tumbleweed> pretty good. Being 4 days long, it felt very short. But still as exhausting as ever
<Kilos> eish you chased maia inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> tumbleweed: the api used to talk to twitter doesn't require authentication
<inetpro> used by charlvn*
<tumbleweed> inetpro: oh, I see
<inetpro> tumbleweed: but I am in no way desperate for this feature, so take your time and focus on important issues
<tumbleweed> erm, embed.ly does seem to charge
<Kilos> like fixing ibid
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> just Kilos that will killa the bull for something like this
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yaya
 * Kilos got broad shoulders
<inetpro> hmm...
 * Kilos wonders how nuvolari is faring
<Kilos> fairing?
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz, okay?
<Maaz> Yessir Kilos
<Kilos> thats better
<Kilos> charlvn, you shocked tumbles outa his shoes with all the java
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charlvn> Kilos: lol!!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<charlvn> had to read through the logs quickly
<charlvn> tumbleweed: with a free account at embedly you can do 10.000 urls per month which isn't a lot but it gives you something like 333 calls per day
<charlvn> tumbleweed: for a small deployment of ibid it should work fine imho
<charlvn> tumbleweed: besides, twitter also has rate limiting
<charlvn> tumbleweed: so you're gonna have the problem one or the other day - and embedly does not require authentication or even a key for low-use applications
<charlvn> tumbleweed: the code i used has no key in, it just makes the calls anonymously (well, it probably limits on a per-ip address basis)
<charlvn> tumbleweed: but, like i told inetpro, it's just one option - there could be others and even better ones
<charlvn> *one or the other way
<tumbleweed> charlvn: ah, I didn't even see the tiny mention of the free plan
<charlvn> tumbleweed: they are obviously not trying to promote it :)
<charlvn> tumbleweed: but for a start you don't even need to register
<tumbleweed> charlvn: yes, that looks useful
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> langjan sukkeling to get here with xchat
<Kilos> he forgets to set to freenode and favourite channel i think
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> you made it
<Langjan> Only just! Lmga
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> how did you get here via browser?
<Langjan> Hi Kilos., you're a great coach, do the sharks next yar?
<Kilos> sigh they let us down bad 
<Langjan> did not go via browser
<Kilos> you got xchat fixed?
<Langjan> yes, just followed your coaching...
<Langjan> easy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive done it so many times. first thing i do on a new install is setup xchat
<Langjan> Now who would have helped me sort out my ip conflict on my HP?
<Kilos> you are on 12.04 unity hey?
<Langjan> correct
<Kilos> explain it nicely and wait for someone to get to you
<Kilos> ive also got 12.04 unity and kubuntu going here
<Kilos> unity is ok but not my favourite cup of tea
<Langjan> My computer is not finding my HP Officejet all-in-one, I suspect an IP conflict
<Langjan> I'm living with Unity, has its shortcomings, also its benefits 
<Langjan> Perhaps I should e-mail the community again with my problem
<Kilos> can you remember how you got the conflict sorted last time. i remember you had to change an ip address somewhere
<Kilos> yip mail them and see who helps you first
<Langjan> I did, and I think I did the same now but am not sure I did it right because the problem is not solved
<Kilos> havent you got your old mails where you were helped last time
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> No, I cn kill myself
<Kilos> didnt you backup?
<Kilos> unity uses deja-dup , works well for me
<Kilos> remembers you settings etc
<Langjan> My router settings?
<Kilos> oh my i8 dunno if it will remember them. i know nothing of routers
<Kilos> you set them from your pc?
<Langjan> It was a simple IP address allocation on the router
<Kilos> or is it manually done on router
<Langjan> yes manually from my PC
<Kilos> yeah i read you mails to and fro last time
<Kilos> nee man
<superfly> Langjan: which make?
<Kilos> i mean you didnt go to the routers and bend something the other way
<superfly> ag, model
<superfly> Langjan: and how are you trying to "find" your printer?
<Langjan> Hi superfly, it's an HP Officejet 6313 all-in-one
<superfly> I recently bought the 4500, and it just worked for me
<superfly> Langjan: you can print out a settings sheet which shows you your printer settings
<Langjan> trying hp-setup on terminal and also install via start button
<superfly> that should show you the IP address
<superfly> Langjan: isn't there a Printers item in your Settings screen?
<Langjan> Yes, I have it, it's 10.0.0.3
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> whats up?
<superfly> Langjan: so what else has that IP address? what's your computer's IP address?
<Kilos> the other ballie is getting help from the fly
<Langjan> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi Langjan
<Langjan> It was 10.0.0.3 so I set it to 10.0.0.4, I think...
<superfly> Langjan: why don't you let your router dish out IP addresses?
<Langjan> That's what it did the first time I had the conflict, and I suspect now again when I reset it. 
<Langjan> superfly, my router 's network light is dead, could that be the problem?
<superfly> Langjan: possib ly
<Langjan> it's connected via cables
<Langjan> superfly and kilos, while we were chatting I tried again and presto! This system gets up and goes when it hears the name superfly and kilos!
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> lmga! Well done guys, your reputation is enough.
<Kilos> so printer good now?
<Kilos> make a backup
<Langjan> Yes, can you believe it! Many thanks and praise the Lord! 
<Langjan> Backup what kilos? 
<Kilos> dont forget us now till you have more probs
<Kilos> backup backs up you home directory so thats with all settings etc
<Kilos> contacts email addresses etc
<Kilos> xchat settings too
<Langjan> OK my backup is due anyway. I never forget you guys, just don't chat so often. 
<Kilos> takes a bit of thinking to setup deja-dup to tell it where to backup to
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> type backup in the dash
<Langjan> auto backup on?
<Kilos> i turn mine off
<Kilos> must backup when i want it to
<Kilos> personal choice
<Langjan> ok what next?
<Kilos> sec i gotta open mine to see
<Langjan> Its backing up already
<Kilos> to where?
<Kilos> the sky thing
<Kilos> ubuntuone
<Langjan> I have no idea
<Kilos> under the storage tab you can set path
<Langjan> my ubuntuone does not have enough space 
<Kilos> where do you want it to backup to
<Kilos> have you got a spare partition 
<Langjan> dont see a storage or any other tab
<Kilos> or an external drive or stick you can use
<Langjan> no partition
<Langjan> external hard drive yes
<Kilos> nee man overview storage folders
<Kilos> and schedule
<Langjan> you've lost me now kilos
<Kilos> on the backup window it shows those options
<Kilos> yours is most likely ubuntuone at the moment
<Kilos> you change that by ticking it and choosing option local folders
<Langjan> the backup window I have shows nothing except details of process running
<Kilos> eish that because its going already
<Langjan> ok leet me stop it
<Kilos> it gonna fight you
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> no, it cancelled
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> now you see the other tabs at the top?
<Kilos> but first plugin the external
<Kilos> then it will see it
<Langjan> ok I see the light, will backup onto my external drive and let you know how it went, but not right now, gotta go. 
<Kilos> ok go well
<Kilos> nice having you back
<Langjan> thks kilos, you too
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> good to chat to the pc scarers
 * Squirm yawns
 * magespawn pokes Squirm to wake him
<magespawn> Maaz coffe for Squirm
<Maaz> magespawn: What?
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<magespawn> Maaz coffee for Squirm
<Maaz> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> but I want
<Squirm> I WANT
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> Maaz: gimme
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Squirm> :/
<magespawn> hah
 * Squirm grumbles and goes to work instead
<Squirm> Maaz: keep the coffee for yourse;f
<Maaz> Squirm: *blink*
<Squirm> lf
<Kilos> Squirm, he will make you coffee man , you said coffee on
<Kilos> only not 2 cups
<magespawn> i think we were a bit fast for the bot there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<magespawn> Maaz hola
<Maaz> ello
<magespawn> Maaz sawubona
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm, magespawn and Kilos!
<magespawn> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<magespawn> how geeks amuse themslves
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> the the Squirm didnt say ty
<magespawn> quite grumpy if he does not get his coffee apparently
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> I told Maaz to keep the coffee for himself and that I was leaving
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> hahaha
<Squirm> Kilos: it's his fault he didn't want to give me 2 cups
<Kilos> haha he worries about your health Squirm 
<Kilos> knows you wont sleep well if you have too much coffee
<Squirm> I sleep better
<Squirm> got a staff vs. prefects water polo game now :)
<Squirm> bbl
 * Trixar_za eyes Squirm
<mazal> Afternoon all
<mazal> Anybody know a good image program , apart from clonezilla and redo ?
<charlvn> tumbleweed: http://pastebin.com/BZ6L1uWj
<tumbleweed> charlvn: the feature that's broken is "latest tweet from X" not "tweet N"
<Kilos> haha my bot funny
<Kilos>  QP, latest tweet from inetpro 
<Kilos> <QP> Kilos: No such twit
<inetpro> nee man!
<Kilos> not me the bot
<Kilos> i didnt teach her that
<Kilos> oh maybe he be concentrating
<Kilos> Maaz, seen Ludo 
<Maaz> Kilos: Ludo was last seen 1 month, 4 hours, 41 minutes and 43 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-10-07 04:30:19 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-11-06 08:11:28 PST
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> hi drussell are you still on our mailing list?
<Kilos> Ludo, wb
<drussell> Kilos: yes iirc, though I must admit I don't check it very often
<Kilos> ah i was just wondering about whats gonna happen with no 2d but its been answered ty
<Kilos> hows things there in the uk drussell ?
<Squirm> Trixar_za: why the eyeing
<Trixar_za> I'm trying to remember if it's a co-ed school
<Trixar_za> lol
<Squirm> indeed :P
<Squirm> 1 female in their team though
<Trixar_za> But even then you being in a pool with boys in their swimming costumes is questionable
<Squirm> I know this may sound wrong, but I swam and played polo all through high school and most of primary school
<Trixar_za> In other words, you're used to girls in speedos
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> it's not a turn on.
<Squirm> bikini's on the other hand
<Squirm> and this is so not the right channel to be talking about this
<Squirm> so, I tried ZorinOS today :P
<Trixar_za> And failed
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> built on Ubuntu, made to be a windows Look-a-like. think they did quite well. 
<Squirm> might be nice to start implementing it in some places around the school. it is different to windows, but it may be easier to learn
<drussell> Kilos: ahh yeah 2D is gone, so any platform that can't handle 2D gets software rendered 3D via llvmpipe
<Kilos> as long as we can still install and then see to be able to sort the drivers that ok methinks
<Squirm> ooh, have a lan at 7
<Squirm> crap, guess I'm supplying the cables
<Trixar_za> I've heard of YLMF Os, but not ZorinOs
<Trixar_za> hmmm
 * Trixar_za uses his extensive google-fu
<Squirm> Trixar_za: it uses Nautilus. but the start menu looks like Windows 7
<Kilos> eish
<Trixar_za> Reminds me a bit of the current Linux Mint
<Squirm> mmm
<Squirm> little
<Trixar_za> Which begs the question: Why not Linux Mint or PCLinuxOS? :P
<Squirm> Trixar_za: I'm currently using linux mint
<Squirm> ^^
<Squirm> got tired of that thing I did
<Squirm> now stuff just works ^^
<Trixar_za> Building from scratch?
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> didn't have time to fix problems and stuff
<Squirm> mint runs beautifully
<Trixar_za> It should, it's made like that
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> I know, that's why I installed it :P
<Trixar_za> But eh, I'm a dev on another distro - so it's kind of my 'job' :P
<Squirm> yeah, I just wanted my machine to work
<Squirm> I now believe in Mint as a full desktop solution and CentOS/RH as a server
<Squirm> maybe RH brainwashed me
<Squirm> I was almost brainwashed by that MS Evangelist
<Trixar_za> Well, if you want a RH based out-of-box distro then PCLinuxOS it is
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Well, it's based off Mandrivia (or is it Mageia now?)
<Squirm> I don't want it as a desktop
<Squirm> server, RH is good
<Squirm> and CentOS = RH
<Trixar_za> RH has pretty good wireless support
<Squirm> setup CentOS as a server here, what a breeze
<Trixar_za> Actually networking support period
<Squirm> Trixar_za: that's what you pay for
<Squirm> ok, I better be off
<Squirm> I have some people to shoot
<Trixar_za> And don't the RH people develop KDE?
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Later Squirm 
<Squirm> Trixar_za: idk
<Squirm> *gone
<superfly> I had a look at PC Linux OS and it is a disgusting mish mash of applications with no thought as to uniformity and compatibility
<Trixar_za> Ah, so it must have gone through another set of changes.
<Trixar_za> That's always the problem with a distro - you always get people that totally ruin it
<Trixar_za> Oh right
<Trixar_za> I've been online for a few hours and I forgot what I wanted to look up
<Trixar_za> lol
<superfly> Trixar_za: I'm thinking of switching to "plain ol' debian"
<nuvolari> .
<nuvolari> *cough*
<nuvolari> o/ hello :)
<Trixar_za> That's what I was looking at
<Trixar_za> er, for
<Trixar_za> Ted Word processor
<nuvolari> ted?
<nuvolari> just use LaTeX
<Trixar_za> Next you'll tell me to use Lyx
<nuvolari> nope
<nuvolari> vi
<nuvolari> *vim
<nuvolari> or kile
<nuvolari> lyx was a PITA the last time I used it
<nuvolari> Kilos: ping
<nuvolari> hi oom, is oom hierso?
<superfly> nuvolari: hello stranger
<superfly> nuvolari: are you near an IM client?
<nuvolari> hello superfly :)
<nuvolari> superfly: gtalk?
<superfly> ja
<nuvolari> oh client
<nuvolari> pidgin
<nuvolari> yeah
<Trixar_za> I'm just looking for lightweight alternatives
<Trixar_za> Abiword isn't the best choice for me
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> nuvolari, pong
<Kilos> maak gou roer eiers
<Kilos> kan ek help nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> ja, wou net hoor hoe dit met oom gaan :)
<Kilos> goed dankie saeun en daar?
<Kilos> seun ook
<nuvolari> dit gaan nou beter dankie oom
<nuvolari> is maar nog steeds huiwerig om die huis te verlaat in die vrees dat hulle nog iets kom steel
<Kilos> eish dis sleg
<Kilos> oh my lee is using 12.04
<Kilos> inetpro, did i bug you while you were busy?
<Trixar_za> Steam officially launches for Linux later tonight
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> nuvolari, het jy nie securteids hekke en goed nie?
<nuvolari> nee oom Kilos :-/
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... np
<Kilos> whats steam Trixar_za 
<inetpro> Kilos: but yes I am busy
<Trixar_za> Atleast one big company agrees with be about Windows 8...
<Kilos> sorry inetpro 
<nuvolari> die probleem is dat die waterpype nie in die muur is nie
 * inetpro busy upgrading and moving servers 
<Trixar_za> Valve hates it for gaming, so they're pushing for Linux Gaming support. Steam is just one of the steps
<Trixar_za> Bwahahahaha
<Kilos> ah sorry inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<inetpro> I just ignore :-)
<Trixar_za> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam_%28software%29
<Kilos> ah a game goody
<Kilos> superfly, hows the midges and mrs?
<Kilos> lo aquarat 
<aquarat> yes Kilos
<aquarat> ;)
<Kilos> yes?
<aquarat> er
<aquarat> I tried to preempt your greeting
<Kilos> lol
<aquarat> automated ? :/\
<Kilos> i miss lots because of looking after sheep and cooking
<Kilos> so not always here any more
<aquarat> ah ok
<aquarat> is that your job ?
<aquarat> I used to have a pet goat
<aquarat> ergh
<aquarat> must go
<aquarat> bbl
<Kilos> well i help sister and brother in law look after the plot while they work
<Kilos> chow
<aquarat> and lol at me going just after joining
<Kilos> lol
<aquarat> awesome @ plot
<aquarat> we will chat again :D
<Kilos> cool
<nuvolari> water rot :P
<nuvolari> heh
<nuvolari> g'evening aquarat 
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Must resist urge to make a snide remark.
<Trixar_za> Seriously, facebook people need help sometimes
<Kilos> dont be nasty to nuvo
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> everything is on fb
<Trixar_za> "I'm an Aries because I hate to be controlled"
<nuvolari> lol
<Trixar_za> No hun, you're an Aries because you were born between two certain dates
<nuvolari> sounds like steam is going to make waves
<nuvolari> "Nvidia heralds Steam for Linux debut with 'double-speed' drivers"
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I saw that
<Kilos> i thought nvidia gave up on linux support
<Kilos> who changed their minds
<Trixar_za> No, they just make it hard by not releasing specs
<Trixar_za> Anyway, you can blame Microsoft for all of this
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Kilos> what arent they to blame for?
<Kilos> apart from the weather
<Kilos> aw power dip killed my maverick
<Kilos> again
 * Kilos cries
<superfly> Kilos: fine thanks
<charlvn> tumbleweed: ah ok, that is a problem because embed.ly doesn't do that: http://api.embed.ly/1/oembed?url=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fubuntuza
<charlvn> tumbleweed: the code i used for that is a little different, i'll try to work on that tomorrow
<smileE17> hi :p
<Vince-0> Hii Kilos
<Kilos> hi smileE17 
<smileE17> :D
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> I need to get a life
<Kilos> wat nou
<nuvolari> ek is lusteloos as ek by die huis kom oom Kilos 
<Kilos> het jy toe getrek seun
<nuvolari> nee oom, waai trek?
<smileE17> nuvolari: drukkie
<smileE17> :)
<Kilos> jy gepraat dat hulle huis gaan verkoop
<nuvolari> o ja nee daar het nog nie iets van gekom nie oom
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> verniet gestress
<nuvolari> as hulle net vir nog 'n jaar of 2 kan wegbly met sulke goed sal dit oraait wees
<nuvolari> thanks smileE17 :P
<nuvolari> aan die een kant wil ek hier uit, maar aan die ander kant is dit baie goedkoop en redelik rustig
<Kilos> hoekom dan?
<Kilos> gaan jy in twee jaar ryk wees
<smileE17> nuvolari: you are welcome :)
<nuvolari> ek wil net aanbeweeg oom, ietsie groters, dalk my eie. Dis net dat ek nie nou iets kan bekostig wat my aanstaan nie
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> Kilos: heh, dalk oom! maar ook dat ek 'n goeie deposito sal kan bymekaar kry in daardie tyd
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> verkoop jou heli
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> of het jy dit al geprang
 * nuvolari bly eerder op straat as om sy heli te verkoop
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> geprang?
<nuvolari> wat's dit oom?
<Kilos> verongeluk
<nuvolari> o nee, ek moet net die feathering shaft vervang
<Kilos> prang=accident
<Kilos> o net n kleintjie
<nuvolari> dié het gebuig met 'n harde landing
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> toe ek my nuwe battery se tyd wou toets
<nuvolari> stupid as wat ek is besluit pietie mos om doer hoog te vlieg
<Kilos> sug
<Kilos> windgat
<nuvolari> hy vlieg, maar vibreer baie, en dit gooi die gyro uit, so dan wobble die stert
<Kilos> ai
<nuvolari> so as ek die feathering shaft vervang behoort hy weer AOK te wees
<Kilos> vibrasie is slegte nuus. sal ander skade veroorsaak
<nuvolari> gedink dit gaan 'n arm en 'n been kos, maar dit behoort about R20 te wees
<Kilos> dis redelik
<tumbleweed> charlvn: ta
<nuvolari> die lekker ding is hier is nou 'n nuwe hobby shop in ballito oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> maar die ou weet nie veel van helikopters nie :-/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jy kan mos google
<nuvolari> die ou in gateway weet baie meer, maar sy onderdele is duurder ook
<nuvolari> ja ne, ek het al amper die hele chopper uitmekar gehad :P
<Kilos> leer om dit self reg te maak
<nuvolari> ek het al die een servo self gedoen oom
<nuvolari> en het nou die aand hie rotor head afgehaal
<nuvolari> en die stert rotor gefix
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> wel, skoongemaak
<Kilos> as jy aanhou kan jy net nou die nuwe winkel help met ander herstel
<nuvolari> heh, ek sal eerder graag my eie heli van scratch af wil bou
<nuvolari> dit lyk nou al minder moeilik
<Kilos> practise makes perfect
<Kilos> ek het niks van pc's geweet nie
<Kilos> weet nog niks van sagteware
<Kilos> weet net hoe werk boot-repair
<Kilos> jy moet kyk charlvn speel met java goed
<nuvolari> oom kan my 'n ding of 10 leer daar! ek freak uit as my boot goed skeef loop
<Kilos> kry  boot-repair. watse uitgawe ubuntu het jy nou
<nuvolari> 12.04
<nuvolari> dink ek gaan 'n rukkie hier bly
<Kilos> ek moet kan boots regmaak. nuwe skywe is duur
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Kilos> as jy twee skywe het met dit op kan jy een gebruik om die ander reg te maak
<Kilos> maar voor jy dit doen met twee praat eers met my
<Kilos> daar is n triek om die tweede een te herstel en vat na ander pc toe
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> trick triek weet nie wat is die taal vir dit nie
<nuvolari> ek dink in afrikaans is dit truuk oom :P
<nuvolari> of ek raai nou
<nuvolari> jip, is reg
<nuvolari> truuk
<Kilos> sjoe lelike woord daai
<nuvolari> hoekom oom?
<Kilos> lyk nie goed nie
<Kilos> triek lyk beter
<Kilos> soos fliek
<Kilos> fliek is movie ne?
<nuvolari> lol... I almost fell for it: http://www.zie.nl/video/opmerkelijk/Ongelooflijke-truuk-met-water/m1fzxi8frsod
<nuvolari> film is die regte afrikaans oom
<nuvolari> maar ons praat almal van fliek :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maar jy se fillem in die taal ne
<Kilos> nie soos engels film
<nuvolari> jip, net soos oom daar sê
<Kilos> im gonna forward a mail to our list that helps with the 3g bug on 12.04
<Kilos> haai nuvolari ek dink die probleem in jou ou pc is die krag
<nuvolari> hmm. dit is moontlik oom. Wat is die probleem?
<Kilos> as die krag dip dat werk die hdd nie
<Kilos> maar as jy die krag plugs verander dan werk dit
<Kilos> nou net gesien
<nuvolari> hmm
<nuvolari> dit kan die power supply wees
<Kilos> iets in sy switching systeem
<nuvolari> ag daai boks
<nuvolari> dit is hoeka nie die original nie
<Kilos> dit loop elke dag met my maverick
<nuvolari> die original het geroet
<nuvolari> *gegroet
<Kilos> ek het al n paar keer boot-repair gedoen wat nie wou werk nie tot ek begin plugs ruil en so aan
<Kilos> nou dink ek dis die power supply wat vergeet waar moet dit krag aan sit
<Kilos> die switching power supply vergeet om te switch
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> heh, ek het nie gedink die power supply makeer iets nie
<nuvolari> maar gee die hardeskyf nie ook probleme nie oom?
<Kilos> nee die sata is goed. daai 20g is skrap
<nuvolari> ek dink die 20G het net hier gelê :P
<nuvolari> wel, die sata ook
<Kilos> maar het ander winkel gekry wat redelik is. 400w ps R190
<Kilos> die sata werk goed
<Kilos> het kubuntu 12.04 op
<nuvolari> like oom van kubuntu?
<Kilos> ja dis nie sleg nie
 * nuvolari trods on thin ice around these areas
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> beter as unity
<nuvolari> ek sit nou op xfce vir 'n hele ruk
<Kilos> beter as beter dan ?
 * inetpro smiling
<Kilos> voesek
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> skelm
<Kilos> jy probeer van die begin af dat ek kde toe moet gaan
<nuvolari> ek het net iets teen kde :-/ weet nie hoekom nie. Ek't grootgeword met kde 
<inetpro> nuvolari: wat is fout met kubuntu? vertel!
<Kilos> dit doen n paar dom goed maar as jy hulp hier kry is dit bruikbaar
<nuvolari> inetpro: ek weet nie. Ek het lanklaas kde probeer
<nuvolari> dit was al die vorige kere heavy op my rekenaar 
<nuvolari> daar is te veer bells + whistles 
<nuvolari> al wat ek nodig het is alt+f2 en my terminal
<nuvolari> s
<nuvolari> terminals
<Kilos> dit is stadiger as gnome2 ja maar nie baie sleg nie
<nuvolari> kudos aan die xfce ouens. ek dink hulle maak opgang deesdae
<nuvolari> anyways, oom Kilos, lekker duik wanneer oom ook al bed toe gaan
<nuvolari> dis nou tyd vir werkendes en kinders om te gaan slaap
<Kilos> sjoe ja dis laat ne
<Kilos> lekker slaap seun
<nuvolari> nag oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> moenie so lank weg bly nie
<Kilos> jou strond
<nuvolari> en oom inetpro 
<nuvolari> :P
 * nuvolari koes vir 'n vale
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ek sal probeer om meer te kom inloer oom Kilos 
<Kilos> dankie seun lekker slapp 
<Kilos> en pas jou op
<nuvolari> ek sal dankie oom
<inetpro> skuus
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: ek bly lank weg?
<Kilos> nee man nuvo
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel met my volk
<Kilos> jys nogal goed met groet
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> nag nuvolari
<Kilos> en kerm
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie nag
<Kilos> nag boetie
<smileE17> byeee! :)
 * hibana getting ready to kick inetpro out of here
<hibana> just for a few minutes
<Squirm> hi
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> anyone here watch the hunger games?
<zeref> indeed
<bakuman> yea
<Squirm> Symmetria: yep
<Squirm> bed for me
<hibana> good night Squirm
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> that took a bit longer than planned but we are back online
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-07
<Kilos> morning peeps
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning inetpro jrgns 
<Kilos> the 3g auto connect bug has kept peeps busy for a while hey
<Kilos> just mailed the latest workaround to our lists
<Kilos> you wet the bed inetpro ?
<Kilos> oh my hi superfly 
<Kilos> net messing around
<superfly> hi Kilos
<bakuman> O_O morning all
<Kilos> hi bakuman 
<bakuman> :D
<Kilos> oh thats same as :-D
<Kilos> i gotta go look on pidgin what they are
<Kilos> ian must think im mad
<mazal> Morning everyone
<bakuman> good morning mazal 
<Kilos> hi mazal you having probs hey
<mazal> Lo oom Kilos , sjoe ja
<mazal> I'm ok now , back on 12.04 , but the future not looking good
<Kilos> what pc you got that you battling so much
<Kilos> wb jrgns you got sick net again
<Kilos> mazal, have you tried kde
<Kilos> or you also a gnome person
<mazal> Kilo's that's the worst of it all , I have a brand new pc with proper hardware. I5 , 16gig ram , Radeon HD 5450 1 gig
<mazal> Yeah I was on KDE before , but didn't like it much
<Kilos> wow that must fly
<mazal> Yeah on 12.04 it's very sweet :)
<bakuman> pfff, that's entry level O_O
<Kilos> lol compared to me bakuman 
<bakuman> just joking, better than mine :D
<bakuman> what problems did you have mazal? hw drivers?
<Kilos> dont you read our lists bakuman ?
<bakuman> no, i'm too lazy
<Kilos> lol
<bakuman> I just use them of my name was mentioned
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: There isn't a pot on
<inetpro> put it on damnit!
<Kilos> i learned lots from other peeps fixes in the mails
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Kilos> eish
 * inetpro woke up to early this morn
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> i noticed
<bakuman> Kilos, you meen mailing list?
<Kilos> yes bakuman 
<bakuman> not on the list, link?
<Kilos> mazal, been trying to get help there fo a while now
<Kilos> sec
<bakuman> MOAAARRR spam
<Kilos> no man our list is clean
<bakuman> haha
<bakuman> pff not after I join :D
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> well flame war you
<bakuman> we'll :D
<Kilos> we got some good hackers here they crack you up
<bakuman> hohoho D:
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie oom
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> ek maak reg
<inetpro> stadig vandag
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie oom
<Maaz> Geniet boetie
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> yo nlsthzn 
<Kilos> wb
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos 
 * nlsthzn has Steam for Linux installed
 * Kilos making cully and lice for next 3 days
<Kilos> funyy we got no chinese visit here
<Kilos> funny too
<Kilos> and our ruskies have deserted
 * nlsthzn could murder a currie right now
<nlsthzn> curry even
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> pull in
<Kilos> you havent tried my recipe nlsthzn 
<Kilos> only the peeps on pidgin have
<nlsthzn> no uncle Kilos ...
<bakuman> nlsthzn, so you got accepted to the beta? :(
<nlsthzn> nope bakuman 
<nlsthzn> you want in?
<bakuman> yes :D
<nlsthzn> bakuman, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/reddit-users-bypass-valve-linux-beta-invitations
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , I use empathy
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> i dunno if you will get the ingredients there
<bakuman> Oo
<bakuman> :D
<nlsthzn> I still can't get tf2 installed but I have a list of 18 linux games that I can install via Steam (all the Humble Bundle games I registered with steam)
<bakuman> ahh nice, I should have about hte same amount then
<nlsthzn> coo
<nlsthzn> *cool
<Trixar_za> Sweet
<Trixar_za> Xgnokii wouldn't get all the sms on the device
<Trixar_za> So I'm using Gnocky
<Trixar_za> Now I can check my sms while connected to 3G :)
<Trixar_za> And sending works too
<Trixar_za> Nice
<Kilos> where you found that trix
<Kilos> Trixar_za, 
<Kilos> its a pain them smses on the 3g modem sim
<Kilos> i had to install modem on windows and then check them
<Trixar_za> Well, it uses gnokii
<Trixar_za> There is a trick to it
<Kilos> the prepaid-manager-applet shows available airtime, not data or smses
<Kilos> theres a trick to everything
<Kilos> but my modem is an alcatel anyway
<Trixar_za> http://www.getdeb.net/software/Gnocky
<Trixar_za> http://wiki.gnokii.org/index.php/Config#From_other_vendors
<Trixar_za> I have a ZTE modem
<Trixar_za> but my experience is that I can use ttyUSB3 for 3G
<Trixar_za> and ttyUSB1 for SMS
<Kilos> mine be a STC
<Kilos> ty i look at links
<Trixar_za> Now I will never miss another sms
<Kilos> lol its a pain hey
<Trixar_za> I might have lost out on going to Linkin Park tonight because of it :(
<Trixar_za> Hence the reason I set this up
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> no alcatel modems shown
<Kilos> never mind
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm y
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> wow i was so tired yesterday evening i didn't even log off :)
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charlvn> need some caffiene to wake up :P
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Symmetria> Kilos the guy I called is looking at it
<Symmetria> trying to see what he can do
<Kilos> hey ty very much Symmetria , howd your presentation go?
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Squirm> Maaz: I wanted to cups :/
<Maaz> Squirm: What?
<Squirm> but thanks
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you fulla
<Kilos> what happene at the polo Squirm 
<Kilos> you got beat?
<Squirm> maybe
<Kilos> maybe?
<Kilos> didnt you keep score
<charlvn> tumbleweed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1339422/
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Okay :-)
<charlvn> hmm, bottom part got chopped off
<charlvn> tumbleweed: sorry this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1339433/
<charlvn> tumbleweed: i don't know if this is a good solution or not, maybe it's ugly, but lemme know what you think
<charlvn> tumbleweed: basically i just rewrote what i did in java but into python
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> you do python too?
<Kilos> why didnt you do it in python to start with
<charlvn> Kilos: because i don't like it :)
<charlvn> Kilos: and i had some existing java code to build on top of
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> you like nuvolari hes a java man
<charlvn> Kilos: just the way i have to print that exception to the stderr is very ugly
<Kilos> i dunno pretty from ugly in code
<Kilos> all ugly . hurts head
<charlvn> actually, i was doing that wrong, i had an extra print in there
<charlvn> this is the right way: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1339438/
<charlvn> only noticed it now
<charlvn> but print_exception(*exc_info()) is very ugly
<charlvn> in java it's just exception.printStackTrace()
<charlvn> ok i'm off bbl
<Kilos> just as ugly man
<Kilos> later
<Trixar_za> Yay
<Trixar_za> I'm going to Linkin Park
<Kilos> whats happening there
<tumbleweed> charlvn: yeah, I'd like to avoid scraping if possible
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you like curry?
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> do you get canned goods made by golddish or koo there
<Kilos> both made a great vegetable curry in cans you can enjoy straight outa the tin
<Kilos> or add to a mince you fried
<Kilos> or the canned goods there like saudi? you cant understand whats in them
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> zeref, no hmm today?
<Kilos> you sick
<zeref> Kilos: lol
<zeref> yeah something is in my throat
<zeref> so hmmmm, sounds like hurrm&*%^%^#@#!%mmmmmm
<nlsthzn> we sometimes get some SA stuff but not easy
<charlvn> tumbleweed: yeah i thought as much; well anycase, that's what i managed to cook up :)
<charlvn> ls
<charlvn> gah!!!
<charlvn> :)
<mazal> Is bakuman still around ?
<bakuman> nope O_O
<mazal> Sorry man I see you asked me a question but I was running around all morning
<bakuman> Oh, I cannot remember :D
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> You wanted to know what I was struggling with
<bakuman> ahh
<Kilos> about drivers with 12.10 and his i5 pc
<mazal> Oom Kilos there was so may issues I can't even remember them all LOL
<bakuman> haha
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Some on 12.10 and 1 on 1.04
<mazal> 12.04 even
<Kilos> but when booting from cd it looks fine till you have installed hey?
<mazal> 12.10 My issues were: dreadfully slow , extremely buggy , apps struggling to run or not running at all and Nvidia drivers not working
<mazal> That was on the old dual core
<mazal> Then the i5 caem and I went back to 12.04
<mazal> Only 1 issue there , can;t image at all
<mazal> Neither Redo or clonezilla works
<mazal> And I also picked up an issue for the future
<mazal> Only unity 2d is available until I install the ATI drivers 
<Kilos> ya i had same here with nvidia on 12.04
<mazal> So I wondered in version that don't have unity 2d at all , how one would install and get up and running to actually install the drivers
<Kilos> nvidia-current didnt even work, had to use nvidia 173
<mazal> So it has been a very frustrating and struggling week
<Kilos> they have another way
<Kilos> read mail
<Kilos> from peter nel
<mazal> Now I am fine back on 12.04 , apart from imaging that don't work. And that can not be ubuntu related
<mazal> Not that I know of
<mazal> For imaging Kilos ?
<Kilos> no about the new way unity is gonna work without the 2d option
<Kilos> answer to your mail
<mazal> Ah yes I have read that  , sounds like it will do software rendering untill you install the divers , if I understand correctly
<Kilos> what is imaging?
<mazal> Cloning
<Kilos> of what?
<mazal> Making an image of the whole hdd
<mazal> To restore in case of disaster
<Kilos> remastersys
<mazal> No that makes an iso
<mazal> For re-install
<mazal> Imaging make a full duplicate
<mazal> like dd
<Kilos> oh like raid drives
<mazal> But dd not an option on a 2TB drive
<Kilos> whew thats large ya
<mazal> I always used Redo , but that refuse to work now
<mazal> Have no idea why
<mazal> Even tried the latest clonezilla , no go
<Kilos> whats google say
<mazal> So for now I will have to rely on my Remastersys .iso and rsynced backups of important data
<mazal> Google say tons of apps for Windows , but only Redo , clonezilla and dd for linux
<mazal> What I could find anyway , dunno if I missed one
<Kilos> no i mean if you google clonezilla and redo dont work
<Kilos> on 12.04
<Kilos> maybe someone else has had same prob and been helped
<mazal> I don't think it's an Ubuntu issue. Both of them is lice cd's you boot with. Ubuntu not even started whn you use it
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> live even
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you dvd is faulty
<Kilos> try making a live usb stick
<mazal> It works fine in Ubuntu. I burned dvd's with it , and read some other disks without an issue
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> And clonezilla start up fine , so the dvd is ok. But when it actually starts the image it just says "an error occured"
<mazal> Redo just hangs halfway booting
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> Must be hardware related
<mazal> But I don't know what
<mazal> Both the source hdd and target hdd works fine in ubuntu during normal use
<Kilos> doesnt it give the option to report the prob
<mazal> If either of those were faulty I would have issues in normal use as well.
<mazal> I think I will have to a. look at these apps support forum or b. send them a message
<Kilos> yeah maybe they know about the issue
<mazal> The only thing left that it can be is the m/board
<mazal> Maybe neither is compatible
<Kilos> something in bios settings?
<Kilos> what you mean mb
<Kilos> or the way you got dvd connected
<mazal> No I just mean that the software might not be compatible with my model m/board
<mazal> Or maybe the dvd-rom doesn't like the type of disks
<mazal> So many little things it can be
<mazal> Things I'm gonna try a different make disc
<Kilos> interesting to work out what though
<Kilos> i actually battled to install 12.04 from my dvd here and brought a cdrom and went fine
<Kilos> tried 2 dvdrom
<Kilos> thats why i got kde onna stick
<Kilos> why not make an iso of the dvd and put onna stick
<mazal> Good idea !! Never thought about that test
<Kilos> there must be a way around
<mazal> Ok I'm gonna test both , try a different make disc and also the usb boot
<mazal> This thing is just out to irritate me
<mazal> Now it keeps mounting my stick as read-only , so I can't transfer the iso to it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> chown the stick
<Kilos> you like me. as jy kan sukkel , sal jy
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Ubuntu refuse to do the chown or chmod
<mazal> It completes the command without error , but the disk stays read-only and the permissions don't change **sug**
<Kilos> whats on the disc
<mazal> nothing
<Kilos> path?
<Kilos> sudo chown mazal:mazal path to stick
<Kilos> how can the stick be the boss
<bakuman> Kilos, if something is mounted as read-only, you cannot just chown
<mazal> Formatted it
<mazal> Even tried deleting the partition and creating a new one
<mazal> It stays read only
<Kilos> how you get around the prob then bakuman 
<bakuman> hmm... mount if commandline as rw?
<mazal> Nevermind , I quickly did it on my Windows pc
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> At least there everything works
<Kilos> yo mixnovich 
<Kilos> eeeeew
<mixnovich> yo Kilos 
<mazal> Now when I boot with the stick I just get "boot error"
<mazal> So there goes that plan anyway
<mazal> USB doesn't work with redo
<Kilos> must work
<Kilos> you didnt get stick setup properly
<Kilos> use startup disk creator and check again
<mazal> Yeg I'm getting really irritated with all still struggling the past week
<mazal> Can't , Ubuntu refuse to use the disk'
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Read only in ubuntu mos
<mazal> Sjoe I have to go , very bad weather here
<mazal> Big thunderstorm
<Kilos> what about the little switch on the stick
<Kilos> just went past here
<mazal> There's no switch
<Kilos> 10 drops rain
<mazal> Bye oom Kilo's , bye all , see you again
<Kilos> toods lad
<Kilos> bakuman, how can the stick decide whose the boss
<bakuman> the person who mounts it? i dont know O_O
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> afternoon all
<bakuman> hi
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up peeps?
<Kilos> temps
<Kilos> summer has arrived
<Kilos> whats up by you?
<magespawn> not much fighting trying to get internet cafe software to run properly
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> had a bit of rain, so has cooled down a bit
<Kilos> what kinda software magespawn 
<magespawn> was trying mkahawa
<Kilos> what must the software do?
<Kilos> wb Kerbero 
<Kilos> magespawn, this kinda stuff
<Kilos> http://ptf.com/internet/internet+cafe+timer+ubuntu/
<magespawn> let me see
<Kilos> oh maaz found more
<Kilos> http://www.filebuzz.com/findsoftware/Linux_Ubuntu_Cyber_Cafe_Debian_Files/1.html
<Kilos> what must it do time the peeps or what
<Kilos> or swear at them when they make mistakes
<Kilos> or do naughty things
<magespawn> yup and control the session and printing etc, there is also zencafe
<Kilos> sjoe you got your work cut out for you
<mazal> Oom Kilos I have some quick feedback
<Kilos> tell mazal 
<mazal> Ubuntu startup disc creator doesn't work
<mazal> It only excepts "certain" iso's
<Kilos> does it say why?
<mazal> That's the way they build it I guess
<Kilos> did you use ubuntu to make the iso
<mazal> So , back at home , on a different pc and different stick I tried unetbootin again
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> This time it was successful
<Kilos> whew
<mazal> This is the redo iso btw
<mazal> BUT
<mazal> Redo boots up from the usb now , but it doesn't even see my internal HDD
<mazal> Not even when I go into gparted in Redo
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> It only see the stick
<Kilos> sata?
<mazal> yep
<mazal> So
<Kilos> eish they terrible things
<mazal> I decided to try and boot parted magic
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Just for kicks to see what it can see
<mazal> Parted magic boots up fine
<mazal> And it sees my drive
<mazal> I can browse it and all
<mazal> So while stumbling about in pm's menus I saw it has clonezilla built-in
<Kilos> aha
<mazal> So naturaly I ran it to see what is going to happen
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> It ran without a problem
<mazal> So
<Kilos> great
<mazal> I am convinced that both Redo and CloneZilla's live cd's can not communicate correctly with my m/boards sata interface
<mazal> I think that is where the problem is
<mazal> I dunno if it is the specific kernel those two use or what , but they just don't see my drive
<Kilos> crazy hey
<mazal> Strange thing though , the parted magic that does see my drive is an old one of Feb
<Kilos> but now you did your imaging thing?
<mazal> So how does that make sense , much older kernel , but it sees the drive
<mazal> Either way it is defnitely a software issue
<mazal> Between my sata controller and the OS it seems
<Kilos> where did you get the redo cd
<mazal> Downloaded from the net
<mazal> Excellent image app
<mazal> Apart from the fact that it doesn't work with my new pc that is :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> It's a much much more straight forward version of clonezilla if I can put it that way
<Kilos> is redo the new thing that they made recently
<mazal> Fats and easy
<mazal> Fast even
<Kilos> to take the place of remastersys
<mazal> Nope
<mazal> It's different , it makes a clone , remastersys makes an iso
<mazal> They are quite different
<Kilos> but why does it work on one pc and not the new one
<Kilos> you missing something somewhere
<mazal> Software , littered with bugs.
<mazal> This is how things are with software
<mazal> For now I will have to go the long route via parted magic and image from there
<mazal> And once a new version of Redo comes out test that
<Kilos> you sure it wasnt your download that wasnt 100%
<mazal> Nope , same iso have been used on lots of other pc's
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> Ot work who use it to load images on almost 200 pc's already
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> Yeah , you do a pc's software in like 20min from nothing.
<mazal> And this is Windoooze
<mazal> What would usually take 2 days
<Kilos> eeeek
<mazal> Cos all of them are same models and same software
<mazal> So we image them all
<mazal> Then just activate and correct the ip and pc name and your done
<Kilos> thats why you battling with ubuntu
<Kilos> your mind is corrupted
<mazal> No , all of the cd's are linux software
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> So it's actually linux making work easier in the ms environment
<Kilos> ya but 200 winsucks pcs around you
<mazal> At work I have to work on ms , have no choice
<mazal> LOL , ya it's terrible I tell ya
<Kilos> maybe in the future
<mazal> And that is just at one site
<Kilos> ouch
<mazal> The other one has 75 more of them
<Kilos> all in cullinan
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> Our department actually have a huge network countrywide
<Kilos> whewdidnt even know you peeps were past the oxwagon stage yet
<mazal> We are small
<mazal> Some of our sites have 400+ pc's
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> And we are not even in town lol
<mazal> We are a farm prison just outside of Cullinan
<Kilos> thats why no mining gets done , everyone playing on pc all day
<mazal> In town we have another "house" with 12 of the ms things
<Kilos> you have my sympathy
<mazal> Worst part is the users
<mazal> But I will leave that right there before I get into trouble :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Ok oom Kilos ek moet gaan , het selgroep vanaand. Wou net gou kom terugvoer gee
<Kilos> but im glad you found a way to make your images
<Kilos> mooi loop seun
<mazal> Enjoy the evening everyone
<mazal> God bless
<Kilos> you too ty
<magespawn> Kilos you can also install liniux to a flash drive, not just as a live cd but a full install
<Kilos> yip magespawn will do that when i get a big one sometime
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> here is a laugh for you guys
<Symmetria> a particular international provider calls me
<Symmetria> and says to me "Here is our network, here are our processes, here is our infrastructure, and here are the SLA's we want to offer, what percentage do we add to the price to cover breaches"
<magespawn> most of that software only runs on windows and is closed
<Kilos> whats their plan Symmetria ? why they asking you?
<Kilos> competition?
<Symmetria> heh kilos basically the ISPs budget to violate the SLA's they offer
<Kilos> lol forewarned is forearmed
<Symmetria> meaning the SLA's are worthless
<Symmetria> its like insurance, they budget how many people are going to crash their cars
<Symmetria> and adjust the premiums based on that
<Kilos> they dont have much faith in their networks
<Symmetria> heh some ISP's even insure against SLA's breaches
<Kilos> breaches meaning?
<Kilos> hacks, cracks virii etc?
<Symmetria> downtime
<Symmetria> basically, if you buy internet service on a commercial basis
<Symmetria> and it stops working
<Symmetria> and they dont fix it in X time
<Symmetria> they pay penalties
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> but they budget for the fact that they wont fix it in X time
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> and charge you before hand what they are going to have to pay out
<Symmetria> it basically means, if an ISP says they gonna be up 99.9 percent of the time
<Symmetria> bargain on the fact that they have actually budgetted to only be up 99.7% of the time 
<Symmetria> and charged you for the penalties they are going to have to pay back to you
<Kilos> they might have to pay back if they crash?
<Kilos> so no crash they score
<Symmetria> basically, yes, no downtime they score
<Symmetria> but in reality, even with downtime they score
<Symmetria> because they budgetted how much they would have to pay back to you and charged you for it already
<Symmetria> and then probably insured against it as well
<Symmetria> so not only are you being charged for them failing to meet their targets, but they are insuring against not meeting it as well and getting money outta the insurers for it
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> eish evil swines
<Symmetria> *shrug* hey, if they wanna do it, they gonna do it whatever, and if I can charge them to do the analysis work, I aint complaining :p
<Symmetria> and trust me, because of the nature of the work, the charges to get an analysis like that done... are not small
<Kilos> yeah get some of what they stealing back from them
<Kilos> invest it in starting up as an opposition isp
<Symmetria> *shrug* an analysis like that can take 2 to 3 weks
<Symmetria> and typical billing for that type of work runs 20 to 40 thousand dollars a week
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> you're looking at between 500 and a thousand dollars an hour
<Vince-0> and voice?
<Symmetria> vince *shrug* voice networks, you can probably do voice style stuff at 150 - 200 dollars an hour
<Symmetria> if you know your stuff and can prove experience
<Symmetria> its reasonable money
<Vince-0> *chime
<Vince-0> watching obama's victory speech - he's good
<magespawn> i am out of here, good night all
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> evening cocooncrash nearly lunchtime there?
<Kilos> hows things by the yanks
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Nope, only 09h23
<cocooncrash> Big election fever, hopefully going to die down now
<Kilos> ya its over
<Kilos> have you immigrated cocooncrash 
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> or coming back again
<Kilos> at least you still on irc
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Nah, I'll be coming back
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hi koiosify 
<Kilos> hi psydroid wassup
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> I'm doing fine, thanks
<psydroid> how are you doing?
<Kilos> good ty you been quiet
<psydroid> yeah
<psydroid> sometimes I just can't connect
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> the webs been a bit sick
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<Kilos> naand tannie magtie 
<Kilos> gaan dit goed met u
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<magtie> Dit gaan baie goed dankie
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> 12 days time is our monthly meeting peeps. plan ahead so there are no excuses
<Kilos> only tonberry who goes beering
<Kilos> um Kerbero 
<Kilos> are you here
<Kilos> maybe superfly if you got 2 mins
<Kilos> or anyone with brains will do i spose
<Kilos> i run - sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1  on pc 2 and it can share 3g
<Kilos> once switched off pc2 forgets it and must run the command again
<Kilos> but tinycore remembers it
<Kilos> wassup maverick?
<charlvn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> answer my question then everyone else can rest
<charlvn> reading...
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> what you say is correct there
<charlvn> if you manipulate the routing table, that only gets stored in memory
<charlvn> if you reboot it gets reset
<Kilos> ya but why must i do it after every reboot of pc2
<charlvn> tinycore - what's that?
<Kilos> tinycorelinux
<charlvn> ah i see
<charlvn> ok what it probably does is it dumps it to some file and reloads it on reboot
<charlvn> but that must be something specific to tinycore
<charlvn> i don't have much experience with it
<Kilos> must i run it from root itself
<charlvn> no it makes no difference if you run it directly as root or as sudo
<Kilos> oh
<charlvn> what you could do is you could add it as a line to /etc/rc.local
<charlvn> i don't know if that is the "proper" way of doing it though
<Kilos> ok i will write down and stick it on pc2 ty charlvn 
<charlvn> np
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos see: Debian / Ubuntu Linux Setting a Default Gateway http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-debian-ubutnu-set-default-gateway-ipaddress/
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Jammer, I was out at Bible study
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> hi superfly
<superfly> hi inetpro
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-08
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<mazal> Morning all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> no all here yet they still sleeping
<Kilos> maybe Squirm 
 * Kilos peeks at Squirm 
 * mazal have to work in the field again today
<Kilos> lekker UV's
<mazal> No field like in with the users
<mazal> Lots of Outlook setups
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ms mail thing?
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> outlook express was a tiny bit more me friendly
<mazal> Ja , think of me lol
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> they actually not that bad once you remember to ad the :995 and :465
<Kilos> oh that was on pop
<mazal> Biggest problem is our slow network and users forgetting their passwords
<mazal> 1mb line on 200 pc
<mazal> That makes any setup very hard
<Kilos> ya thats not fast enough for all those pc's
<mazal> And we not allowed to upgrade it
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> fibre could help
<Kilos> get the mines to sponsor fibre all over
<mazal> I'm not at the mine oom kilos
<mazal> DCS
<Kilos> ja but they in the area
<mazal> Only our Head Office is alowed to upgrade
<mazal> And they don't want to
<Kilos> that sucks
<mazal> Money always an issue
<Kilos> tell them you feed the others
<Kilos> no fibre no food
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> with all those pc's you even slower than gprs
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  no yawns?
<mazal> l8tr guys
<Kilos> cheers mazal_away enjoy
<magespawn> morning all
<sakhi> Mornings
<Kilos> hi magespawn sakhi 
<magespawn> hey Kilos sakhi
<Kilos> brb
<superfly> goeie more almal
<superfly> magespawn: have you picked up your devices yet?
<magespawn> yes yesterday charged mine over night
<Squirm> Kilos: very many yawns
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto
<superfly> magespawn: OK, great. the ladies asked me to give you a prod :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<superfly> morning Kilos
<magespawn> superfly just been a bit busy
<superfly> magespawn: np
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm, magespawn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
 * magespawn listens to Metallica Enter Sandman
<magespawn> showing my age a bit
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<magespawn> superfly i seem to have some sort of problem getting the screen saver to come on automatically in kubuntu any ideas?
<superfly> magespawn: you have enabled it, I presume?
<magespawn> yup but it always seems to default to blank screen
<magespawn> okay just got a message to install a package to extend the functionality of screen saver
<magespawn> maybe that was dthe problem only had the blank screen as an option
<magespawn> almost always the easiest/simplest answer
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<magespawn> Maaz the coffee barrister
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> Maaz: finally
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Squirm: Okay :-)
<magespawn> anybody know how to write a sarcasm plugin for ibid
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> ?
<superfly> magespawn: I've written a plugin for ibid, but I'm not sure what the requirements would be for sarcasm :-)
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> bit hard to define in  PROGRAM
<magespawn> sorry for the caps
<Kilos> magespawn, you got your screensavers working?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> by installing the extras?
<Kilos> kde is a bit different hey
<magespawn> the screensaver was working but it was just a blank screen nothing else
<magespawn>  a little 
<Kilos> lol now i cant member if mine were working. i go kde and see
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hmm
<magespawn> and?
<charlvn> moshi moshi
<charlvn> good morning all
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Kilos> lo charlvn
<Kilos> wb Squirm
<Kilos> you were flooded
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro
<Kilos> begin die grass al geel word
<inetpro> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> actually very clever poison that. grass leaves go yellow but it stops there and regrows new leaves
<Kilos> but it goes right down into the roots of bubbeltjies
<Kilos> dubbeltjies too
 * inetpro very tired today
<Kilos> aw what you did last night?
<inetpro> no it's because of the previous night
<Kilos> what you did the previous night
<inetpro> we were moving servers around and ended up having network cabling problems 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> very difficult to catch up on lost sleep
<Kilos> is it sorted now at least?
<inetpro> went to sleep at around 3:00 in the morning only to rush to the office at 6:00 again
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> sorted yesterday afternoon
<Kilos> take weeks to catch up
<inetpro> feels like the whole escapade added 5 years to my age
 * inetpro hates having downtime in this 24/7/365 world of ours
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> and you were old to start with
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: so you have a cure to make me younger again?
<Kilos> yeah but its not for married men
<Kilos> but lemme think a bit
<mazal> Easy , get out of IT lol
<Kilos> oh ya there was a multivit product that they took of the market here years ago which really worked
<Kilos> super plenimans
<Kilos> google them and maybe you can find some to order
<Kilos> i used them for a while when young and often had to go for a 5k run at night because i couldnt sleep
<Kilos> http://www.everydayhealth.com/drugs/super-plenamins
<Kilos> hmm 
<Kilos> mazal: much harder to do pik en foshel
<Kilos> sjoe forgot how to spell spade inna taal
<Kilos> or spend a dave mixing concrete by hand
<Kilos> day
<inetpro> mazal: I think you have the right idea
<inetpro> but then, won't work for me
 * inetpro still enjoys to much of that adrenalin rush every now and then
<inetpro> Kilos: eish, dit klink na harde werk
<inetpro> mixing concrete is a killer
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> did it once in hluhluwe in the sun at 45 c temp and burnt blisters through a tea shirt
<Kilos> those pills really work, i dunno why they stopped importing them
<inetpro> Kilos: sounds like a magic potion
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not sure whether that magic potion will work on me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they stopped importing for some or other reason
 * inetpro just needs caffeine in the bloodstream 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie oom
<Maaz> Geniet boetie
<inetpro> Kilos: waarmee is jy so besig vandag?
<inetpro> jy te stil
<charlvn> hi Kilos, inetpro 
<inetpro> charlvn: wb
<Kilos> maak kosse en sovoorts
<inetpro> mooi
<Kilos> aw i missed coffee
<Kilos> this quassel dont bloep me
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> kom groot reen
<inetpro> Kilos: mooi
<Kilos> nee man ek roep die goed
<Kilos> is julle servers als linux inetpro?
<inetpro> solaris, freebsd en ubuntu
<Kilos> hoekom 3 verskillendes
<inetpro> Kilos: legacy
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> inherited
<inetpro> so iets
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> solaris met sparc was top of the range vir baie jare
<Kilos> uit die boonste gestaltes
<Kilos> whatever gestaltes mag wees
<inetpro> Kilos: yip, net so
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> I was flooded?
<Kilos> hey barnslong time no see
<Kilos> sec i find it Squirm
<Squirm> then why disconnect me, why not disconnect the thing that flooded me
<Squirm> (Excess Flood)]
<Squirm> I know
<Kilos> ya that
<Squirm> doesn't that usually mean I flooded? even though I havent been at my pc since 10 :/
<Kilos> nope its the thing you connected to
<Squirm> -_^
<Kilos> Squirm (~sinjin@b09s22le.corenetworks.net) has quit (Excess Flood)
<Kilos> cforenetworks thing
<Kilos> without the f in
<Squirm> shouldnt
<Kilos> maybe all the kids were online same time
<Kilos> streaming movies
<Squirm> no
 * Squirm shrugs
<inetpro> Squirm: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat_flood
<Squirm> I know what a flood is
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so cheeky
<Kilos> yo Mzolisto
<Kilos> he the xhosa guy?
<inetpro> Kilos: sjoe!
<inetpro> Benoni hail storm - please be safe out there, pay extra attention when driving please! http://t.co/Zy8D0DvK
<Kilos> hail is better than nothing
<Kilos> but note its the peeps in town that get everything
<Kilos> i just hear the thunder far away
<Kilos> dit kan kom hael. wind van noord noord oos
<Kilos> NNE
<Kilos> ah the hmmer has arrived
<Kilos> Banlam: bakuman barns you guys quiet hey
<Kilos> not even a morning today
<mazal> Huge hail storm through here now
<mazal> Golf balls and bigger
<mazal> It's moving towards the north of PTA it looks like
<Kilos> hmm i just hear the thunder
<Squirm> mazal: I heard it hit Krugersdorp
<Kilos> we getting some rain. yay
<Kilos> mazal: you at baviaans or sonderwater
<Kilos> and a bit of small hail
<Kilos> oops getting bigger thumb nail size
<magespawn> guys any of you know whioch is the smallest linux distro that is based on debian or ubuntu?
<Kerbero> lubuntu?
<Kerbero> i run that on my netbook and it is pretty light
<Kerbero> assuming you mean light by small
<magespawn> yup looking for something ro run off a flash drive
<magespawn> have 12.04 running from a 16gig 
<magespawn> but want to try something smaller and lighter
<Trixar_za> Depends on your requirements of light and small
<Trixar_za> For example, you have mini and netboot editions (for Debian) that are small: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<magespawn> well i would liek it to work with as wide a range of hardware as possible talking processors and ram 
<Trixar_za> Then you get Ubuntu Mini Remix that's slightly bigger, but easier to use than the above two: http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<magespawn> is that one you where talking about debian based
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> slitrax I think?
<magespawn> also going to give puppy a go
<Trixar_za> No, it's independent
<Trixar_za> Own package management and everything
<Trixar_za> Been looking into it
<Trixar_za> AntiX looks interesting
<Trixar_za> Oh that reminds me
<Trixar_za> Lupu is based on an older version of Ubuntu
<Trixar_za> It's pretty good if you can live with Puppy
<magespawn> i also have backtrack installed on an 8 gig but to use that properly will take a bit more learning
<Trixar_za> They really should use a newer Ubuntu for Lupu - Lucid is ancient
<Trixar_za> Although I admit I have a copy of 5.2.8 which I use surprisingly often
<Trixar_za> You can listen to music and even watch movies (DVD and DivX) movies out of the box for only 140MB
<magespawn> very cool I have a lappy here with no hard drive and i am going to use it there on occasion
<Squirm> magespawn: backtrack is cool
<Squirm> I got the airtools working, but not off backtrack
<Squirm> cracked a 128bit wep key in ~30min
<magespawn> wow does anybody still use wep?
<Trixar_za> You'd be surprised
<Trixar_za> It tends to come up atleast a few times every 2 weeks on SliTaz's forum
<superfly> magespawn: still around?
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> wbb hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> food time :D
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> 20mm inetpro 
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed just grunt or groan now and again so we know you going strong
<Kilos> if you sigh well worry
<Kilos> lo Kerbero 
<tumbleweed> Kilos: heh, yeah
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 psydroid magtie 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> you know a haai is a big fish that eats peeps hey?
<Kilos> i go eat quick
<superfly> Kilos: actually, they much prefer seals
<superfly> great whites, that is.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i was body surficing while lifesaving in toti when les piper had his leg taken off
<Kilos> surfing
<Kilos> walked on water that day . hit the beach still swimming
<Kilos> if i member right it was a zambezi shark that hit him. luckily some surfers helped with their boards
<Kilos> for weeks no holiday makers went deeper than ankle deep
<Kilos> and a month later damoen kendrick lost his leg while surfing and warner beach
<Kilos> damen
<Kilos> that must be about 37 years ago
<Kilos> yo hubx 
<hubx> hi there
<Kilos> did you win the other day. forgot what you were doing
<hubx> win what?
<Kilos> im  trying to remember
<Kilos> you and inetpro were trying to get something going
<hubx> ah, yes. the traffic counter per ssid.
<hubx> nope
<Kilos> aw
<hubx> just ignoring the traffic for now :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats one way of doing it
<Kilos> how many machines on the network?
<hubx> I don't know maybe 8.
<hubx> but that is th wrong questions. I want to count the traffic on _my_ ubuntu notebook. I can't change the router or what not ;)
<Kilos> not linux machines either or you could install iftop on each one and look who uses what
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> did you ask our mailing lists
<Kilos> maybe someone there has tried
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<hubx> nope, but i googled it and there is no out-of-the-box solution available.
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> have you joined our list?
<hubx> yes, that happens, but I realized that Ubuntu really is for people with fast,uncapped internet connections.
<Kilos> sometimes some interesting workarounds there
<hubx> no delta updates, no traffic aware OS.
<Kilos> no man im on 3g
<hubx> it would be really cool to allow traffic limits on a application level. android can at least display that.
<Kilos> but with updates turned off
<hubx> yes I can understand that. what to pay per month?
<hubx> *do you
<Kilos> i use a 2gB +1gB every 2 months
<Kilos> R146 with 8ta
<Kilos> 1gB is after 11pm
<hubx> oh thats quite cheap compared to what I payed for my 1GB @ vodacom
<Kilos> 8ta is really cheap
<Kilos> i was on voda for a long time
<Kilos> sometimes had to stretch 500mB for 2 months
<hubx> and how is the net service? speed and availability?
<Kilos> hehe go 8ta
<hubx> 1GB is R285
<Kilos> speed with downloads runs between 200kB/s and 390 kB/s
<hubx> ya mean I read @ http://prepaidwithdata.wikia.com/wiki/South_Africa that 8ta is the cheapest option
<Kilos> 8ta is telkom run so should have coverage everywhere
<hubx> but as non-SA-citizen I can't buy a sim card :(
<nuvolari> whut?? I think some people are not allowed to roam the streets of the world freely. SABC2 - Xfactor
<Kilos> speed is the same as voda but doesnt drop as low
<nuvolari> crazy mad
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hi hubx 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<hubx> so the guy who bought me the SIM said vodacom is much better, so I went with that
<hubx> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> hubx, they are cheap
<nuvolari> heh, better at sucking yeah :P
<Kilos> like R% a sim
<hubx> Hm, yes Kilos I think vodacom is a little bit faster
<Kilos> its just the registering
<Kilos> no voda here went down to like 50 kB/s at times
<Kilos> 8ta much more stable here by me
<hubx> Kilos, Oh you mean I should just enter rubbish at the online registration form?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> you cant, you have to take in a light or rates account or something
<Kilos> nuvolari, you done the rica trip hey?
<Kilos> but you can buy the sis and they register then at places like checkers and the post office
<Kilos> sims
<hubx> as I said not as non-SA-resident
<Kilos> you get the account from the owner of the place you stay at with a letter i think
<hubx> anyway, I will pay the foreigner fee ;)
<nuvolari> ya oom Kilos 
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> tell hubx whats invloved nuvolari 
<nuvolari> pfft, what foreigner fee?
<nuvolari> 8ta is free
<Kilos> he isnt the owner either hubx 
<Kilos> tell him how to rica an 8ta sim
<nuvolari> hubx: do you receive a pay slip?
<hubx> nuvolari, yes
<nuvolari> hubx: does it have an address on it?
<nuvolari> that should be OK
<hubx> oh you mean like a written statements, no I don't have that
<nuvolari> eh? no
<nuvolari> just a pay slip with an address on it
<nuvolari> physical address
<Kilos> your landlord can help you too im sure
<hubx> yes, anyway thanks for help, but please don't discuss about 100R/m ;)
<nuvolari> eh?
<hubx> the difference between vodacom and 8ta is roughly R100 per 1GB
<hubx> so it is actually R50/m because I only use 500mb/m ;)
<hubx> but thanks for the help
<Kilos> ok sorry we couldnt help more
<nuvolari> wait wait
<nuvolari> hubx: 8ta is R150/2Gb+1gb
<nuvolari> vodacom is like 389 for something similar?
<Vince-0> RAWR
<nuvolari> ho! Gave us a fright right there Vince-0 
<nuvolari> :P
<Vince-0> ha
<nuvolari> Maaz: is facebook.com up?
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yes, http://www.facebook.com/unsupportedbrowser is up
<nuvolari> heh
<nuvolari> Zuckerberg probably had a tantrum
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he thinks he is more frightening as a lion than a shark
<smileE17> Here is a reminder how powerful a force Media24 is in the South African magazine world. At the 2010 MPASA PICA Awards held late last week in Cape Town, its associate companies, including New Media Publishing and Touchline Media, picked up an incredible 22 awards. Out of 29.
<smileE17> :o
<smileE17> @ http://www.bizcommunity.com/Article/196/39/54293.html
<Kilos> lol hi smile4ever 
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro  you must go sleep early
<smile4ever> Kilos: what do you think about it? :p
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<Kilos> will takes weeks to catch up
<inetpro> it not morning now?
<Kilos> smile4ever, i didnt go look
<inetpro> oh Kilos, I got 15mm
<Kilos> maybe you should send kids to gran for weekend inetpro  so you can sleep
<inetpro> Kilos: na I'm fine actually
<smile4ever> Kilos: oh i see :p
<inetpro> was just jokin about morning
<Kilos> ah thats good inetpro 
 * inetpro just came back from budget meeting at school
<nuvolari> inetpro: do I need to call the ambulance?
<inetpro> nuvolari: for?
<nuvolari> the outcome of the budget meeting :P
<inetpro> nuvolari: no it's ok really, our fees are very reasonable
<inetpro> can't complain about that
 * inetpro has been involved for six years and know how much effort it takes to keep the ball rolling 
<inetpro> nuvolari: in fact our school fees at Laerskool Vissershoek are very cheap at R550 pm
<inetpro> and the value you get out of it is really much higher than in other schools
<smile4ever> byeee :p
<inetpro> smile4ever: good night
<smile4ever> thanks you too :D
<inetpro> nuvolari: it's a small farm school environment where the kid is not just a number
<Kilos> night smile4ever 
<smile4ever> thanks :)
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro and i complained about paying R3.500 a year at ians school
<nuvolari> inetpro: that's nice!
<Kilos> maritzburg college
<nuvolari> I always hear about my dad's tales about the farm school and sometimes wish I could experience it :P
<inetpro> Kilos: times have changed, R550 is really very cheap compared to others
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously it's still a lot of money
<inetpro> especially when you have more then one kid
<inetpro> than*
<Kilos> and 19 years later and money really worth nothing now so it is cheap ya
<Kilos> wait till they go to varsity
<Kilos> but he left DHS at about 1k a year and then hit the 3.5k i flipped
<Kilos> you pay for the name
<inetpro> Kilos: and if you're still up at this time of day/night
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> lol sis was playing freecell
<Kilos> now i can say night all. sleep tight. see you morrow
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-09
<Kilos> morning everybody
<psydroid> morning Kilos
<psydroid> you get up earlier and earlier
<Kilos> lol hi psydroid 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Superhuman> morning Kilos, Squirm & psydroid
<Kilos> ohi Superhuman 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<psydroid> morning Superhuman
<psydroid> hi superfly
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<psydroid> hi Squirm
<superfly> morning Kilos, Superhuman, Squirm and psydroid!
<Superhuman> aweh superfly!
<superfly> Superhuman: another bun in the oven, eh?
<Superhuman> Jip!
<superfly> awesomesauce
<Superhuman> Bun almost ready to get out... +- 90 days to go
<Kilos> wow nearly min dae
<Kilos> oh you guys dont know army chat
<Kilos> i gonna give you 40 days
<superfly> Kilos: I *always* hear about min dae
<Kilos> it was when you got to the last 40 days of your comp army service superfly 
<Kilos> after 9 months my time then 18 months then 2 years i think later call ups did
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Kilos> whats news
<Cantide> hey Kilos '-'
<Superhuman> aweh Cantide
<Cantide> hi Superhuman :p
<Cantide> Kilos, exam today
<Cantide> so i have the day off '-'
<Cantide> what about you?
<Kilos> good luck laddy
<Cantide> thanks :)
<Kilos> im goodish ty
<Cantide> and thanks for the 3G autoconnect workaround :)
<Cantide> i haven't tested it out yet
<Cantide> i think i'm going to go back to 12.04 :<
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> 12.04 isnt bad. ill still get to 12.10 when cds arrive
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> i'm not sure if it's 12.10 or just my PC, but it keeps crashing
<Kilos> some peeps say its way faster than 12.04 and others say its slower so i gotta see for myself
<Cantide> especially when browsing pages with flash or playing video
<Kilos> ai that sucks
<Cantide> yeah :-S
<Kilos> how much ram you got?
<Cantide> so back to 12.04 i shall go, but in a month's time :)
<Superhuman> Cantide: Try a fresh install of 12.10...might be residual configs/packages that are causing that...
<Cantide> Superhuman, true - i did do an upgrade
<Cantide> or i will wait for 13.04
<Kilos> 13.04 isnt lts
<Cantide> i will be doing a fresh install anyway, because i plan on getting an SSD soonish
<Superhuman> I know my Thunderbird is giving me major uphill because it has been upgraded since 08.10
<Cantide> Kilos, I don't care too much about LTS
<Kilos> long term support
<Cantide> oh.. I use Thunderbird every day, and it works well for me :)
<Cantide> Kilos, I know :p
<Kilos> 5 years if im not mistook
<Cantide> yup
<Kilos> evolution much better than thunderbird
<Superhuman> The base email files are way old...and need to be freshly done...
<Cantide> LTS doesn't really make a difference to me, although they do seem more stable
<Cantide> and stability is the reason i want to go back to 12.04
<Superhuman> Kilos: I have about 1 million emails in Thunderbird. Company requires that we keep ALL emails, and I've been here 4 years
<Cantide> anyhow, i will decide after i get some new hardware
<Kilos> i just purged thunderbirc and install evo and did a mail backup from maverick and it runs well
<Cantide> Superhuman, wow... okay, that's WAY more than me
<Cantide> i use it at home - wish i could use it at work
<Kilos> ouch Superhuman 
<Cantide> Kilos, for some reason i've always liked Thunderbird
<Cantide> and for some other reason I've never liked Evolution :-S
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> lo SmilyBorg_w 
<Kilos> you watched too much tv as a kid Cantide 
<Cantide> hahaha
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> what does TV have to do with choice of email client?
<Cantide> and no, i barely watch TV :p
<Kilos> brainwashed
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> now yes
<Cantide> personal preference :)
<Cantide> even then... i don't recall watching much other than Gummy Bears and The Simpsons
<Kilos> its a known fact tv is the most effective brainwashing tool out
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> unless you select what you watch :p
<Cantide> the internet <3
<Cantide> TV is going to change soon anyway
<Cantide> Smart TVs will allow us to select content from the internet
<Kilos> to what
<Kilos> eish more data use
<Cantide> and we will be able to view on demand, i think TV schedules will be no more, except for live things like sport etc.
<Cantide> there will be some convergence between TVs and the internet at any rate
<Cantide> not sure to what extent exactly
<Cantide> but yeah, our country is not a good place for that :p
<Kilos> for someone who doesnt watch tv you know alot about whats happening
<Cantide> because I use the internet :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya ya
<Cantide> heard of netflix? hulu? Ubuntu TV?
<Kilos> i watch 7de laan
<Cantide> i read articles all day :)
<Cantide> oh, you have been brainwashed!
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> ek kannie dit mooi verstaan nie :'(
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> want ek het nie die kans om Afrikaans te gebruik nie
<Cantide> (or something)
<Kilos> thats not bad
<Cantide> my vocabulary is like 10 words lol
<Cantide> Durban </3
<Kilos> we actually got an afrikaans channel but dunno if anyone is ever there anymore
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> oh ya few still there
<Kilos> #ubuntu-afr
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> brb, urgent email!
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> almost time to go out >.<
<Cantide> what are you up to today, Kilos?
<Kilos> playing with iptables again
<Cantide> :-S
<Kilos> pc2 forgot where pc1 is
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> sounds like a lifelong relationship between you and iptables
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> go well see you later
<Cantide> thanks :)
<Cantide> if i come back online, chase me away
<Cantide> i mean if i come back online before my exam
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> good luck with iptables~
<Cantide> bye~
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> lo Ludo 
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Luuuuuddoooooooo
<Kilos> hmmm
<magespawn> morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> well at least there are no yawns here yet
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> looking good today
<Kilos> must be because its friday
<magespawn> maybe
<superfly> morning magespawn
<superfly> magespawn: are both the devices you have charged and ready to go?
<magespawn> morning superfly, mine is yes no 376514 the other I do not know
<superfly> magespawn: apparently it is still "off" (out of battery)
<magespawn> very low will put it on charge again now
<Kilos> wow you see that from capetown superfly 
<Kilos> whew internet clever
<Kilos> why dont you tell me when i got probs coming
<superfly> magespawn: not your device, the other one
<superfly> Kilos: cause I don't have a dashboard on your internet :-P
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> superfly they might not have used it yet
<superfly> magespawn: the ladies are getting anxious, cause they're one of our top sellers :-)
<Kilos> whew when i ping 8.8.8.8 from pc2 i get 25% packet loss
<Kilos> superfly, they still didnt mail me the info
<magespawn> ahh right superfly 
<Kilos> nor you magespawn 
<magespawn> that is a bit of a strange ip Kilos, did you set it yourself?
<Kilos> its google
<magespawn> info, Kilos?
<Kilos> the fly gave it to me
<Kilos> on them airtime machines
<Kilos> costs deposits etc etc
<Kilos> whats needed and all that stuff
<magespawn> Kilos see pm
<Kilos> ians company is looking for any extra income  and they are in an industrial area with many factories around them so lotsa peeps around
<bakuman> More mense!
<bakuman> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> bakuman: There isn't a pot on
<bakuman> :(
<bakuman> bietssss!!!!
<bakuman> hoe durf jy terug praat!
 * bakuman skop Maaz
 * bakuman skaam homself en vra omverskoning
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<bakuman> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> bakuman: Alrighty
<bakuman> :D
<bakuman> more oom Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and bakuman!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<superfly> Kilos: we're trying to expand our Cape Town footprint right now... magespawn is a willing guineapig for our experiments further afield :-D
<Kilos> well lemme know then please superfly when you wanna try rustenburg
<superfly> Kilos: will do
<Kilos> ty
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<magespawn> Maaz coffe please
<Maaz> magespawn: Go get it yourself!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<magespawn> ouch
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<Kilos> hehe hiya charlvn 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
 * magespawn goes to blow some pixels up in open arena
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Afternoon all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit Oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> its not avy yet
<Kilos> goed dankie en u
<mazal> Bietjie rof na gister , een hele helfte van my flat het nie meer ruite nie
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hael?
<mazal> Moes die helfte van my goed uittrek vir storage by vriende
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> Meeste van die flats hier se ruite uit , karre stukkend , diere beseer
<mazal> Was erg
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> No is ek sonder my pc en Ubuntu by die huis :(
<mazal> Het net 'n laptop by my en hy het ms op
<Kilos> nogga eina
<Kilos> maar jy kan xchat op dit sit
<mazal> Hmm , het dit nie geweet nie
<Kilos> xp of win 7
<Kilos> of vista
<mazal> Win 7
<Kilos> Maaz, google xchat for win7
<Maaz> Kilos: "xchat.org • View topic - xchat and windows 7" http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=4842 :: "XChat: Multiplatform Chat Program" http://xchat.org/ :: "X-Chat 2 for Windows" http://www.silverex.org/ :: "XChat - Windows 7 Download" http://www.windows7download.com/free-win7-xchat/ :: "Xchat 2 Crashing - Crowdsourcing Questions & Answers"
<Maaz> http://lockergnome.net/questions/151987/xchat-2-crashing :: "XChatData | Using / Assistant" http://xchatdata.…
<mazal> Ai die Maaz is darem handig :)
<Kilos> http://www.windows7download.com/free-win7-xchat/
<Kilos> lol ja slim bot
<Kilos> lyk my daai ene
<mazal> Ek sal dit beslis opsit , gaan baie stil wees tuis. Geen pc , geen ps3 , geen tv niks
<Kilos> wats fout jou pc
<Kilos> nat gekry
<Kilos> sjoe ek sal dooi sonder n pc wat werk
<mazal> Nee ek moes dit alles verwyder vir sekuriteit
<mazal> Sonder ruite kan iemand maklik inklim
<mazal> My spaar pc parted wat in 'n boks naby die ruite was het egter nat geword
<mazal> En al my drywer cd's
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> steel hulla daar ook?
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Dit het nog nooit gebeur by my nie , maar mens weet nooit
<Kilos> yip rahter safe than sorry
<Kilos> rather
<mazal> Nou gaan ek heavy corrupt raak met daai Win laptop lol
<mazal> Is net die enetjie by die werk wat Ubuntu op het
<Kilos> tot pidgin werk ook op ms
<Kilos> sjoe jy sal moet ontkiem later
<Squirm> I'm hungry now
<Squirm> 40min till lunch
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> Squirm, you must carry snacks with you
<Kilos> or hide somewhere
<Kilos> to tide you over
<Kilos> or some fruit
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> later all, go to go on a game drive
<Kilos> hmm you guys are in and out some hey
<Squirm> weekend
 * Squirm dances
 * Squirm pulls out the sherry
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> hmm...
<superfly> Hey mazal
<superfly> Wish I could go on game drives like magespawn does
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> Not sure if he drives or leads them, but it would be awesome either way
<hubx> hi there
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<Kilos> good life he has there superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: I'm sure there are days he'd rather be someone else
<Kilos> yip everyone has bad days but hes inna tiny quiet town to start with and coupla games reserves around
<superfly> wonder if i'd be able to organise a visit when we're up in that part of the world next year
<Kilos> most likely
<Kilos> hluhluwe game reserves used to have place for peeps to stay
<Kilos> and theres st lucia down the road
<Kilos> lotsa mosquitos
<Kilos> im sure there a many otyher b+b places too
<superfly> Kilos: do you remember how far it is from Durban?
<Kilos> 3 hours ride i think
<superfly> to Hluhluwe, of course
<Kilos> maybe bit less
<superfly> Mmmmm
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> If we can spend the night, that would be pretty awesome
<Kilos> whew memory sucks some but i think empangeni is bout 2 hours from durbs and hluhluwe about an hour more
<Kilos> there must be lotsa places to stay 
<Kilos> the spawn will know
<Kilos> im going back over 30 years
<Kilos> and theres that massive dam north of him. think its jozini
<Kilos> was a stream when i was there first then they dammed it but took long to fill methinks
<Kilos> lotsa pineapples in that area
<superfly> We're going to be south of Durbs, Port Shepstone
<Kilos> biiig ones
<Kilos> ian was born in sheppy hospital
<superfly> Oh, ok
<Kilos> w2as also a smallish town back then
<inetpro> superfly: https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Port+Shepstone,+KwaZulu-Natal,+South+Africa&daddr=Hluhluwe,+South+Africa&hl=en&sll=-28.93431,31.657765&sspn=2.369985,5.410767&geocode=FQU6K_4dcNbQASldUzPbaKFYHjE72CTMs9wJlQ%3BFTd3VP4d7FzsASntnfqgq_z6HjHe1drEANSLbA&oq=Port+Shepstone+&t=h&mra=ls&z=7
<inetpro> eish... that's a long url, sorry
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, shorten https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Port+Shepstone,+KwaZulu-Natal,+South+Africa&daddr=Hluhluwe,+South+Africa&hl=en&sll=-28.93431,31.657765&sspn=2.369985,5.410767&geocode=FQU6K_4dcNbQASldUzPbaKFYHjE72CTMs9wJlQ%3BFTd3VP4d7FzsASntnfqgq_z6HjHe1drEANSLbA&oq=Port+Shepstone+&t=h&mra=ls&z=7
<Maaz> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/4FcCjR
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sorry for the spam
<inetpro>  from Port Shepstone to Hluhluwe = 382 km, 4 hours 25 mins along the N2
<superfly> Wow, that's quite a drive
<Kilos> ya sheppy an hour south of tekwini
<inetpro> lol
<superfly> Was thinking about visiting nuvolari, will have to plan carefully if we want to visit magespawn too
<inetpro> superfly: from St Lucia to Hluhluwe is 78.5 km (1 hour 17 mins)
<inetpro> superfly: make a overnight stopover at Umhlanga or somewhere along the Dolphin Coast, north of Durbs
<Kilos> and mtubatuba to hluhluwe
<superfly> Mmmm, another nice place to stop
<Kilos> how can you take (1 hour 17 mins) for 78 ks?
<inetpro> many beautiful places along the route
<Kilos> oxwagon?
<Kilos> natal is a beautiful place
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't know how they work that out but it may be right
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> st lucia just sea side of tubatuba
 * inetpro hasn't been there for some time
<superfly> Kilos: speed limits? Or don't they apply to you? :-P
<Kilos> tub to hulehule is a quick run
<Kilos> 20 ks about
<Kilos> natal speed is 120
<inetpro> think the last time I was there was in 96
<inetpro> Kilos: I think it's a 100 these days
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> inetpro: i think the lst time I was there Nelson Mandela was still in prison
<Kilos> even so at 100 kph you cant take over an hour to do 80 ks
<superfly> *last
<superfly> Kilos: depends on stops and things
<Kilos> whew you old hey superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: hahaha, or just well traveled despite my age :-P
<Kilos> i dont think there are stops apart from where st lucia joins the road north
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Kilos: at least I am old enough to remember that stuff
 * superfly can actually remember the day of the referendum quite clearly
<superfly> inetpro and Kilos are old enough to have voted in it though
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> superfly: you didn't vote there yet?
<superfly> Kilos: what year was ian born?
<superfly> inetpro: a few years too young
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> 75
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> i ask sis
<Kilos> ya
<superfly> Kilos: ah, ok, a few years older than me
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> a few?
<superfly> Kilos: vyf jaar ouer as ek
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> now i feel even older
<Kilos> good thing magtie no here
<Kilos> hi hmmer
<superfly> Kilos: you're still young enough to learn new tricks
<Kilos> yeah
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> if it wasnt for the head id still be wrestling steers to brand them
<Kilos> now i wrestle iptables
<superfly> hahahaha
<mazal> Kilos are you 75 ?
<Kilos> no0 man
<Kilos> 61
<Kilos> where you went to school
<Kilos> go ask for your money back
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sorry
<mazal> Hehehe , ok got confused trying to catch up with the conversation
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya its bad when inetpro calls me oom
<Kilos> hes an oom
<superfly> mazal: where in SA are you?
<mazal> superfly , Cullinan
<superfly> mazal: have you heard of an app called OpenLP?
<mazal> nope
 * superfly is in the mother city
<superfly> mazal: google it, your church might find it handy
<mazal> K will have a look
<mazal> Can't install though
<superfly> hrm, my station next
<Kilos> walk a mile in my shoes
<Kilos> you get lift from station superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: that way I'll be a mile away AND have your shoes!
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> eish you walk?
<Kilos> how far?
<superfly> anyways, gotta go
<Kilos> later
<superfly> Yup
<superfly> About 10 minutes 
<Kilos> healthy when not raining
<Kilos> then miserable
<inetpro> Kilos: ek's g'n oom nie, ai
 * inetpro is baie jonk
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we had a lekker friday avy chat hey?
 * mazal misses his Ubuntu pc
 * mazal thinks he must try the usb install thing
<Kilos> mazal, you shoulda locked it in your bedroom
<mazal> I lost they keys
<Kilos> you got a big usb stick?
<mazal> Don't know where they are :P
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> I got 2 external hdd's that is in my work bag :)
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Last time I tried it I failed though
<mazal> But since I have so much time I might as well try again
<Kilos> perfect the method and i will try
<Kilos> got a 40 gig lappy external that was storage  and backup place but can experiment maybe
<mazal> I think I will do that in place of my usual Friday archiving
<Kilos> you should be able to if you remove hdd from lappy connect external and boot from ubuntu cd
<Kilos> then set bios to boot from usb after
<mazal> Nah somme gonna try with hdd still in laptop
 * mazal nie bangie :)
<Kilos> bye winsucks
<tumbleweed> superfly: am I supposed to be reviewing an openlp upload?
<mazal> Gotta go for now
<mazal> Bye all
<mazal> God bless
<Kilos> later mazal 
<Kilos> ty you too
<Kilos> you youngster needs more blessings than me
<Kilos> aw he missed that
<superfly> tumbleweed: I think I left a message for you a while ago about the latest version (which is/was 1.9.12)
<tumbleweed> yeah, I quickly forget about things I intend to do
<superfly> haha\
<superfly> tumbleweed: if you have some time, please could you review?
<tumbleweed> uscan says the latest version is "MediaKit" :)
<superfly> tumbleweed: also, we're hoping to bring out a final version at the end of this month, would be great to get it into debian/ubuntu soon thereafter
<superfly> tumbleweed: meh, how can I fix that?
<tumbleweed> only match numbers and dots in the watch file?
<superfly> ah
 * superfly goes to look
 * superfly tries to referee a toddler and a kitten while doing a few other things
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> that sounds fairly attention-consuming
<superfly> tumbleweed: somewhat
<Kilos> wb SmilyBorg_h 
<SmilyBorg_h> hey there
<zeref> hmmmmm
<Kilos> wb hmmmmer
<superfly> tumbleweed: OK, try now?
<Kilos> net not good today
<tumbleweed> superfly: I'd add a changelog entry for that
<tumbleweed> and use the right e-mail address for the changelog entry
<superfly> mkay
<superfly> tumbleweed: should I create a new changelog entry called 1.9.12-2 ?
<tumbleweed> no, we haven't uploaded -1
<Kilos> hey Cantide how the exams go?
<Cantide> not bad :D
<Cantide> harder than I expected
<Cantide> but i sat for almost the full 2 hours this time
<Cantide> and completed all 12 pages of it '-'
<Cantide> so i should get a goodish mark :D
<Cantide> how was your Friday?
<Kilos> good at least you finished
<Cantide> yup
<Kilos> quiet ty
<Cantide> quiet is nice :)
<Kilos> na its boring
<Kilos> naand tannie magtie
<Cantide> only boring if you lack hobbies
<magtie> hello oom kilos
<Cantide> i was too busy to do the things i wanted to do today... and it rained yet again, so i couldn't anyway
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> het hulle jou gese?
<Kilos> i go eat quick kinda
<inetpro> yummy! That was nice...
 * inetpro just had a very tasty home made chicken salad twister wrap
<inetpro> chicken & salad*
<mazal> Ha ! It works :)
<inetpro> mazal: wb
<mazal> ta inetpro
<mazal> Running of an external hdd now
<superfly> hiya mazal
<zeref> inetpro: share :D
<superfly> tumbleweed: right, I've updated the tags, updated the changelog entry, and fixed the e-mail address
<mazal> I dunno what I did wrong the previous time , but this time it was very easy
<inetpro> zeref: how? It's all inme stomach now? :-)
<tumbleweed> superfly: err, the date is also a month old. But I'm ok with ignoring that
<inetpro> s/? :/ :/
<zeref> inetpro: awwww
<superfly> tumbleweed: ag, sorry, I'll fix that too
 * zeref goes to dig in the fridge
<inetpro> zeref: sorry
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, now you got buntu with you as long as you have the external
<Maaz> Kilos: If you say so
<Kilos> lekker hey
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> mazal, 
<mazal> Yes
<superfly> tumbleweed: OK, fixed
 * superfly needs to write this up so that he doesn't forget *again*
<tumbleweed> superfly: LGTM, uploading
<mazal> I just can't get my chat setup
<mazal> Can't remember how I added my gtalk account to empathy
<superfly> tumbleweed: thank you, and thanks for your patience
<tumbleweed> uploads like this are so easy they're a joy :)
<mazal> ah , nevermind , found it
<Kilos> mazal, im not sure empathy anymore but xmpp is the thing'
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i didnt like empathy. pidgin better
<mazal> One forget these little things if you are used to seperate /home partition
<mazal> Then no install needs config
<Kilos> ya i do that too
<mazal> This is the first one I needed to config mail etc. in a long time
<Kilos> only if you have a prob and reinstall thew prob stays in home
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> no the
<Kilos> fingers too fat
<mazal> Now I just need a little rsync for my docs and I'm good
<Kilos> more thunderbees tonight
<superfly> tumbleweed: for the final release I'm going to write a patch to disable that version check
<tumbleweed> version check?
<superfly> tumbleweed: yeah, like Firefox has a version check in the Windows version, OpenLP has a version check too
<superfly> and I know that sort of thing should be disabled for packaged software
<tumbleweed> oh, yes, it should be
<Kilos> superfly, how big is it?
<superfly> Kilos: OpenLP? by itself about 15 megs, but there are a number of libraries that it needs
<Kilos> how do i get it please
<Kilos> ppa thingie?
<Kilos> mazal, how much space on the external have you made for ubuntu?
<superfly> Kilos: well, there's an older version in Ubuntu
<Kilos> oh ok i go look in synaptic ty
<mazal> Kilos, 80gig
<Kilos> lekker
<mazal> It was already there. I made it long ago for backing up /home data. So I sommer used it
<Kilos> openlp is 2.9 meg and total download is 4170 kB superfly  lekker small
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> superfly, you made that whole thing?
<Kilos> once doing its config thingwith videos and music unticked total 17 meg
<Kilos> could enjoy uncapped methinks
<superfly> Kilos: not just me, a team of us
<Kilos> very nice well done
<Kilos> oh images unticked as well
<mazal> When I search for openlp I get no results ?
<superfly> mazal: which version of Ubuntu?
<mazal> 12.04
<superfly> mazal: you need to enable the backports repository
<Kilos> mazal, in synaptic
<superfly> mazal: http://user-guide.openlp.org/_images/5-updates-backports.png
<Kilos> superfly, whats the backports thing
<Kilos> i didnt do anything extra
<superfly> Kilos: that's an extra repository so that newer versions of software can be installed in older versions of Ubuntu
<superfly> Kilos: which version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu are you using?
<Kilos> 12.04
<Kilos> only have canonical partners etc added in repos
<mazal> Ok , downloading
<superfly> hrm... maybe you added it some other time?
<Kilos> whew
<mazal> It still didn't show in software centre , but showed in synaptic
<Kilos> i dont use software centre its too slow and hard to find things
<superfly> mazal: yeah, software centre is slow to update
<Kilos> synaptic rocks
<mazal> Fortunately I installed my iso so I have synaptec
<Kilos> first things i do is install gdebi aptitude xchat pidgin and synaptic
<Kilos> was  a shock when they started leaving synaptic out
<mazal> What's gdebi ?
<Kilos> package manager
<mazal> ah ok
<Kilos> if you got a pile of packages you can install with gdebi
<Kilos> i think its a package manager
<superfly> it's more of a package file installer that makes sure you have all the dependencies installed as well
<Kilos> it finds what dependancies you got and still need and does the install
<Kilos> ah ty superfly 
<Kilos> synaptic can do all upgrades and everything for you too
<Kilos> and fix broken packages
<Kilos> handy for someone not to cli proficient
<mazal> Should try and remember that
<mazal> should I mark all the plug-ins ?
<Kilos> if data no prob yes
<mazal> Oeps , and if it is ?
<Kilos> then you have a complete app
<Kilos> i unticked movies images and music
<Kilos> then its basicall text
<Kilos> with cool gui stuff
<Cantide> it seems as if i have fixed my PC 'o'
<Kilos> get all the plugins when you on work internet
<mazal> I see it has Bibles :)
<Kilos> what was wrong catide?
<Cantide> the freezing had become too frequent, so i finally changed the PSU today
<Cantide> which didn't seem to help much
<superfly> Kilos: you can tick all the plugins without downloading anything extra
<Cantide> and eventually i started removing things... seems one of my RAM modules is faulty
<Kilos> oh ty superfly thats nice to know
<mazal> And one can add unmarked things later yes ?
<Kilos> did you clean it and plug it back in Cantide 
<Cantide> i tried that and it still froze
<Kilos> i dunno mazal will find out from the fly
<Cantide> i even tried different slots
<Kilos> then stuffed ya
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> see no new pc needed just lekker to get one
<Cantide> i'll keep testing it for a few days before i decide that was really the problem :P
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> because i can't replicate the freezing intentionally
<mazal> I used mine for 2 days :(
<Kilos> then still dads to fix
<Cantide> it seemed to happen sporadically
<Cantide> Kilos, yeah :-S
<Cantide> after my trip :p
<Kilos> shame he has to wait
<Kilos> shame on you
<Kilos> poor papa
<Cantide> hahaha
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> he needs it - it forces him to get things done around the house
<Kilos> he uses windows
<superfly> mazal: yes
<superfly> mazal: the plugins you can enable in the plugin list, and the resources you can download again by re-running the wizard from the tools menu
<Cantide> Kilos, yeah, that'll teach him!
<Kilos> thats nice superfly 
<mazal> K , mine is downloading now the things I selected
<Kilos> haha leave it and say the koreans say ubuntu is the way to go
<Cantide> hahahaha
<Cantide> i installed Ubuntu on there so he could dual boot - even saw him using it a few times
<Cantide> just need to fix it up properly
<Cantide> and then remove windows
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> lo smile4ever 
<Kilos> havge you got openlp?
<Kilos> have as well
<smile4ever> hi :D
<Kilos> Cantide, what does it actually do?
<Cantide> doesn't post
<Kilos> dead completely?
<Cantide> or if it does, it freezes after a few minutes
<Cantide> not completely
<Cantide> similar to what my PC was doing, only freezing faster
<Cantide> or not booting at all
<Kilos> freezes in winsucks or ubuntu?
<Kilos> virus
<Kilos> trojan donkey
<Cantide> both
<Cantide> i think it's overheating - didn't i tell you about the broken heatsink bracket?
<Kilos> whew yous bought ram same place same time
<Cantide> so i just need to open it up and check
<Kilos> oh ya
<Cantide> nope, i got them at different times, and they're different brands
<Kilos> cpu overheating
<Cantide> most likely, yes
<Cantide> but i am lazy :p
<Cantide> especially if it means drilling holes in the MB
<Kilos> they actually get hot very fast if heatsink and fan no good
<Cantide> to secure the heatsink
<Cantide> yes
<Cantide> i will see if i can salvage a bracket off an old board
<Cantide> sleep time :p
<Cantide> good night '-'
<Kilos> night can
<Kilos> grrr
<Squirm> evning
<mazal> I got a blank screen and couldn't get out
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<mazal> Lo Squirm
<Kilos> ouch mazal 
<mazal> Where do I stop xchat from auto-joining the ubuntu channel ?
<mazal> don't see it in preferences
<Kilos> first  little window it opens
<Kilos> you scroll to freenode then tick edit
<Kilos> the type in #ubuntu-za in favourite channels + others if you like
<Kilos> seperated with <
<Kilos> ,
<Kilos> ,
<Kilos> not <
<mazal> I don't get that options on startup
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> It joins freenode and joins ubuntu
<Kilos> top left
<Kilos> xchat
<Kilos> network list
<Kilos> then set it up
<mazal> There's nothing there to setup , just gives a list of channels
<Kilos> scroll to freenode
<Kilos> tick it then tick edit
<mazal> There's no freenode in the network menu
<Kilos> dont tick the skip network list till you got it as you want it
<mazal> Just connect , disconnect , close , channels
<Kilos> where you put your nick in?
<Kilos> that window
<Kilos> must be a freenode
<mazal> Right at the beginning , but it doesn't show that window anymore
<Kilos> under fefnet
<Kilos> you on xchat now?\
<Kilos> mazal, talk to me
<mazal> ah I found it , it's under preferences then network
<mazal> I was looking at the main network menu
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> and now I sommer found the nickserv password as well lol
<mazal> Been looking for that for ages
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Every time I type it in manually :P
<Kilos> did you used to sit in the ubuntu channel?
<Kilos> mahem there
<mazal> I looked in there once
<mazal> But you can't even follow what is going on
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> too many peeps all at once
<mazal> Then every time I started up xchat I had to manually close that channel
<Kilos> and each one knows what he must answer to who
<mazal> I dunno how they do it
<Kilos> now you will come here without probs
<mazal> I got confused within seconds
<Kilos> yeah me too
<Kilos> madness is
<mazal> Ok I'm off to bed
<Kilos> night mazal sleep tight
<smile4ever> good night mazal :p
<mazal> Lekker slaap oom Kilos
<Kilos> dankie boet
<mazal> Night smile4ever
<mazal> Night all
<mazal> Blessings
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> same there
<Kilos> smile4ever, why you dropped your e17 bit
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight. ty superfly 
<smile4ever> good night :p
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> doei! :D
<zeref> oh dear
<zeref> how to set a file name as date in a script
<zeref> ??
<zeref> ls
<zeref> sigh
<bakuman> zeref... what?
<zeref> i'm trying to set a folder to the name of the curretn date
<zeref> *current folder to the current date
<bakuman> shell script?
<zeref> yebo
<zeref> is it not something like
<bakuman> first get the way you want to print the date
<zeref> date =date +%d%m%y
<bakuman> no, spaces matter
<bakuman> date="date +%d%m%y"
<bakuman> oops no
<bakuman> date=$(date +%d%m%y")
<bakuman> that is the way zeref
<bakuman> then: mv <folder> $date
<zeref> ahhh
<zeref> thanks bakuman 
<zeref> working now :D
<bakuman> or if you want it in one line: mv <folder> $(date +%d%m%y)
<bakuman> :D
<zeref> what  i'm trying to do to to get the max id, adn printing the row
<zeref> "select f_name,l_name,cell_number from customer where uid=(select max(uid) from customer)"
<zeref> but according to some peeps that method is a bit slow
<bakuman> I'm mot a pro in sql queries :D
<zeref> if postgres <=8.0
<zeref> mine is 8.4
<zeref> ?
<bakuman> but cannot think of anything that can be quicker than calling max
<zeref> yeah
<zeref> same here
<zeref> mabe they have steroif up the max function in > 8.0
<zeref> *steriod
<bakuman> haha
<zeref> btwm its that the only way to to get the last recorc in a database
<bakuman> if uid is auto incrementing, you can just select the last one
<zeref> *record
<zeref> yah
<bakuman> there should be a LAST call or something?
<zeref> hmmmmmmm]
<zeref> for postgresql
<zeref> i've not seen one yet
<zeref> I'm bust looking at the doc
<zeref> in java
<zeref> if i get it right
<zeref> job almost secure
<zeref> 
<bakuman> SELECT fields FROM table ORDER BY id DESC LIMIT 1;
<bakuman> that seems to be the answer zeref
<bakuman> you tell it to sort by "uid" then get the first entry only in descending order
<bakuman> "select f_name,l_name,cell_number from customer ORDER  BY uid DESC LIMIT 1" in your case
<zeref> yes
<zeref> it works, thanks bakuman 
<bakuman> :D
<zeref> K, 
<zeref> noe just need to add to it to a script
<bakuman> \o
<bakuman> o/
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-10
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> hiya SmilyBorg_h 
<SmilyBorg_h> hi there
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<Kilos> or is it just your core lurking here
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure
<Squirm> and lot's of it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Squirm!
<Kilos> hehe hey Squirm 
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> lo mazal 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> Gaanit oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> rdelik dankie en jy mazal ?
<Squirm> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Squirm: No problem
<Squirm> my head hurts :/
<Kilos> min mense hier saterdag oggend
<Kilos> self inflicted punishment Squirm ?
<mazal> Kla nie dankie
<Squirm> that depends on who was buying
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont savvy the drinking bit at todays prices
<Kilos> much better things to do with money
<Squirm> I guess
<Squirm> but at R17 a draught
<Squirm> come now
<mazal> Shees !!!
<mazal> When I drank it was like R7
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> and I thought R17 was cheap
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Oh btw Kilos , one of the last things I saw on Thursday was where I am
<Kilos> mazal, ?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> peer got him
<Kilos> wb mazal 
 * mazal mubels something
<mazal> ta
<Kilos> so explain what you mean by where you are
<mazal> Now I don't know what you saw and what not lol
 * Kilos scratches head
<mazal> as I was saying , you asked if I am at Bavies or Zonderwater
<Kilos> oh you mean with xchat
<mazal> It's Zonderwater
<Kilos> whew i forgot that already
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> have they fixed your windows yet
<mazal> Nope , that gonna take weeks if not months
<Kilos> or must you wait for next budget
<mazal> Hundreds of windows broken here
<Kilos> how many of yours
<mazal> 13
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> how big is the place you stay in
<mazal> Just at the flats side there is 54 flats , none who's windows survived
<Kilos> or group thing
<mazal> Then there is plenty of houses as well
<mazal> Many windows broken there
<mazal> Then there is all the offices , many broken there
<Kilos> i mean yours only to secure the place so pc can come home
<mazal> Then there is the prison , many broken there as well
<mazal> I would actually like to know the total number.
<mazal> Ja I miss my pc man
<mazal> But is a good thing also , teaches me not to like worldly things too much
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> And be happy with basics
<Kilos> basics is a P2 running tinycorelinux
<mazal> all these things can't go with one when you go anyway , so it shouldn't be so important
<Kilos> no but its where you can learn how to do things to improve the path ahead
<mazal> But ya , I dunno when it will be fixed
<mazal> I'm just waiting for my firned to phone then we gonna do his windows , he lives on a farm so he must do his own
<Kilos> one would think its like a priority because now it can rain in
<mazal> I was thinking of getting a private contractor to come and so mine , but sjoe , don't have the money
<Kilos> do it yourself
<Kilos> not a big job
<Kilos> i dunno what windows cost though anymore
<mazal> The glass will be too expensive
<mazal> don't have that kind of money
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> tough in africa
<mazal> 13 windows from which most is big ones , will be thousands
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> My biggest struggle is all my software en everything is on the pc
<Kilos> youre xchat fixed now
<Kilos> no more ubuntu
<mazal> I basically only have my docs
<Kilos> docs?
<mazal> Documents
<Kilos> where
<Kilos> im a bit slow sorry
<mazal> That I copied to a usb stick before I unplugged , so I have that with me
<Kilos> not a good head day
<mazal> But everything else on pc
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> But this morning I already gor my distribution lists back into my Thunderbird
<mazal> got even
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> So I can do all my basics at least
<mazal> But my video editing and converting. standing still now
<Kilos> i used to use aptoncd but it dont work lekker in 12.04
<mazal> Nah remastersys iso is best. I have all my apps , but no space to use it
<Kilos> i didnt have a dvdwr
<Kilos> rw
<Kilos> and iso always too big for cd
<mazal> And it's those little things that's annoying , like backups is by hand now. Only the files that changed gets copied by hand to a stick
<Kilos> you dont use deja-dup
<Kilos> ?
<mazal> One can't change too much on this temporary solution , otherwise one have to change everything again when pc comes back
<mazal> Pc has about 10 backup jobs to different locations
<mazal> All main things are on there
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Ja , 3 different externals
<mazal> I have a very "complicated" backup setup , and the source is the pc
<mazal> So can't rely change everything now and then have to change again when it comes back
<mazal> Gonna get confused lol
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> So for now will just manually copy /home/.thunderbird and all docs that changed to a stick everynight
<mazal> Wat 'n gesukkel lol
<Kilos> eina
<mazal> BUT , could have been waaaaaayy worse. I could not have had the laptop. Then I would have nothing at all now
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i sukkel with lappy's
<Kilos> the mouse thing etc
<mazal> I just struggle with the touch-pad
<mazal> lol ditto !
<mazal> I just can't get used to it , I mostly plug in a mouse
<Kilos> plug in a usb mouse
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i gotta look at keyboard when typing so often ask something thats just been answered
<mazal> Hehehe , I see I have a bit of lag this morning
<mazal> That lag bar is constantly filling up
<Kilos> im not a geek im a diesel mechanic farmer etc
<Kilos> mine shows .3 secs
<Kilos> hover mouse over it
<mazal> Jumping between 0.5 and 1.0 here
<Kilos> Maaz, ping mazal 
<Maaz> Kilos: Error: unknown host mazal
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Maaz don't know me lol
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, whois mazal 
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> hmm domdonner
<Kilos> should give him my email addy
<mazal> Maaz, ping 192.168.0.2
<Maaz> mazal: 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4000ms
<mazal> Nah that won't work
<Kilos> there is a ctcp thing if you got other bits added
<Kilos> cant find it now
 * mazal gonna grab some koffee
<Kilos> ah the ping thing only works in a dialogue window
<mazal> What's the command oom Kilos ?
<mazal> Ah ok , got it
<mazal> 1.43s to you
<mazal> maaz, google clone linux
<Maaz> mazal: "clone(2): create child process - Linux man page" http://linux.die.net/man/2/clone :: "clone (Linux system call) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clone_(Linux_system_call) :: "Clonezilla - About" http://clonezilla.org/ :: "The Best Disk Cloning App for Linux" http://lifehacker.com/5891933/the-best-disk-cloning-app-for-linux ::
<Maaz> "2 Methods To Clone Your Linux Hard Drive" http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/2-methods-to-clo…
<Kilos> hehe i go move sheeps
 * mazal is off to go help friend with windows
<mazal> Bye all
<mazal> Have a blessed day
<Kilos> toods
<Kilos> work hard
<mazal> Will od :)
<mazal> do even , ai
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh my splits again
<Kilos> wbb
<wolfeyes> Heya everyone.
<wolfeyes> I need to change a kde password on a drive that I have plugged in as a 2nd drive. How do I go about this please.
<wolfeyes> Squirm, you da clever fello according to kilos.
<psydroid> hi wolfeyes
<psydroid> hi Trixar_za
<wolfeyes> heya psydroid 
<psydroid> hoi Cantide, Ludo en zeref
<psydroid> have you mounted the drive?
<Trixar_za> Hey psydroid
<psydroid> if so you can chroot into the installation and reset the password
<psydroid> or you can edit the /etc/shadow file and remove the password
<psydroid> if the partition isn't encrypted, that is
<WOLFEYES> hmm
<kilos> hey you clever guys. howm i gonna chamge the password on that second drive
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Trixar_za, talk to me
<Kilos> everything rushed here. got one night to do lotsa work
<Kilos> psydroid, wassup
<Kilos> psydroid, i have his drive plugged in as a second drive on my pc so i can still boot from my unity.
<Kilos> did a boot repair from unity and then went to boot from his drive but he dont remember login name and password anymore
<Kilos> so its at the login prompt at the moment on his kde
<Kilos> btw wolfeyes is my son
<Kilos> can i boot from my unity and change his name and password?
<psydroid> Kilos, what I told you above should work, you just need to reset or remove the password from your installation
<psydroid> sure
<Ludo> hi guys
<Kilos> hi Ludo wb
<Ludo> so just me basically checking is there any computer store where I can walk in and buy ubuntu preinstalled with support?
<Kilos> whole month you didnt visit
<Ludo> Thanks kilos
<Ludo> erm :/ I should be logging in at least I'm just lurking :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man always say hi to the guys
<Ludo> And to be honest I mostly just chat when I should be studying
<Kilos> ah
<Ludo> because its a bit harder to leave the house for 30 minutes and go find someone to chat to and after 30 minutes to study again
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> there were a few places selling lappys with ubuntu preinstalled on the lists a while ago
<Kilos> support you get here
<inetpro> Ludo: why do you want to pay for support when you can support yourself?
<Ludo> mmm can you maybe give me a date etc so that I can go scan the lists?
<inetpro> Kilos: tell mazal he should replace all his broken windows with ubuntu
<Kilos> few months back ludo
<Kilos> lol good one inetpro 
<Ludo> don't worry i will just google
<Kilos> k
<inetpro> Ludo: what are you googling for?
<inetpro> Linux in general supports a wider range of devices than Windows, just build your own
<Kilos> he wants to buy a ubuntu preinstalled pc inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: but why?
<inetpro> Ludo has to much money?
<Kilos> so it doesnt come with winsucks costs added i spose
<Kilos> psydroid, do i just trash the 2 shadow files in his /etc/
<inetpro> Kilos: hmmm
<psydroid> Kilos, no, you edit /etc/shadow
<Kilos> if it shows name and password i could gedit hem
<Kilos> then gotta chown them first
<inetpro> Maaz: google recover password ubuntu
<Maaz> inetpro: "How to reset your password in Ubuntu" http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword :: "How-To Recover password under Ubuntu | Ubuntu Geek" http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html :: "recovery - Recover password - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/148741/recover-password :: "Reset Your Forgotten Ubuntu Password in 2
<Maaz> Minutes or Less - How ..." http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubunt…
<Kilos> there are 2 shadow files
<Kilos> ah dankie
<psydroid> Kilos, no, don't do that
<Kilos> oh
<psydroid> I mean, don't chown the files
<Kilos> he doesnt remember the username either
<psydroid> I always do those things as root
<Kilos> he only getting 20% oxygen from lungs so forgets lots
<Kilos> ok then i just gotta work out the correct path
<psydroid> oh, then you can add a new username and password
<psydroid> yes
<psydroid> are you in a root shell?
<psydroid> sudo su -
<Kilos> im on my untiy at the moment 
<Kilos> unity
<psydroid> so you can start Terminal
<inetpro> Kilos: boot into recovery mode on that disk
<Kilos> ok im root now
<Kilos> it doesnt show that inetpro goes straight to login prompt
<psydroid> where is the second drive mounted?
<psydroid> mount should give the answer
<psydroid> something in /media
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> grrr
<psydroid> maybe tab completion works
<Kilos>       ..  /media/252 GB Filesystem
<Kilos> starting here with / dont work
<psydroid> yeah, strange name
<Kilos> thats how my unity sees it
<psydroid> but there is filesystem on it with /bin /etc /home etc.?
<psydroid> a filesystem*
<Kilos> yip i can get into /etc/ with gui
<psydroid> ok
<Kilos> and see the 2 shadow files
<psydroid> and what username is in /etc/passwd?
<psydroid> maybe you can just recover the password without recreating the account
<Kilos> its locked
<psydroid> ok
<Kilos> i can chown the whole etc?
<psydroid> no
<Kilos> lol
<psydroid> that's not a good idea
<psydroid> let me go to my computer so I can help you better
<Kilos> only a few files there are locked
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> im on maverick here . gonna take modem to my unity so i can work from there
<Kilos> hard work running tween pcs
<psydroid> oh
<psydroid> it's actually not that hard
<psydroid> you can chroot into /media/252 GB Filesystem
<psydroid> chroot /media/252\ GB\ Filesystem
<psydroid> probably
<psydroid> or just use tab completion
<Kilos-> lemme try that
<Kilos-> chroot: cannot change root directory to /media/252 GB Filesystem: No such file or directory
<Kilos-> tab moplete bloeps
<Kilos-> complete
<psydroid> chroot /media/[tab]
<psydroid> does it work now?
<Kilos-> nope blope
<Kilos-> bell whatever its called
<Kilos-> the error sound
<psydroid> where exactly is the second drive mounted
<psydroid> mount
<psydroid> should tell you
<Kilos-> i think this is it
<Kilos-> /dev/sdb1 on /media/cd2f2b6b-400d-452a-825a-4567d913091b type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<Kilos-> ill pastebin the output of mount
<inetpro> ai
<psydroid> oh
<psydroid> this is enough info
<Kilos-> http://slexy.org/view/s21707gZBI
<Kilos-> there lotsa stuff
<psydroid> yes
<Kilos-> if it wasnt for all his stuff on there id format and clean install
<psydroid> but the ond you pasted is the relevant one
<Kilos-> its a 500 gB drive split in two looks like
<psydroid> nah, that's not necessary
<psydroid> one*
<Kilos-> ah
<Kilos-> si its chroot /media/cd2f2b6b-400d-452a-825a-4567d913091b
<Kilos-> so
<psydroid> chroot /media/cd2f2b6b-400d-452a-825a-4567d913091b
<psydroid> yes
<Kilos-> ok sec
<Kilos-> bash: chroot: command not found
<Kilos-> sigh
<psydroid> that's strange
<psydroid> I have it on my system
<Kilos-> root@P4:/# chroot /media/cd2f2b6b-400d-452a-825a-4567d913091b
<Kilos-> thats the command i used
<psydroid> that should work
<psydroid> ls /media/cd2f2b6b-400d-452a-825a-4567d913091b
<psydroid> does that work?
<Kilos-> ls: cannot access /media/cd2f2b6b-400d-452a-825a-4567d913091b: No such file or directory
<psydroid> then it got unplugged somehow
<psydroid> or try chroot /media/[tab]
<inetpro> ls -la /media/
<psydroid> [tab] means press the tab
<Kilos-> total 12
<Kilos-> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Apr 13  2012 .
<Kilos-> drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 Apr 13  2012 ..
<Kilos-> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    7 Apr 13  2012 floppy -> floppy0
<Kilos-> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Apr 13  2012 floppy0
<Kilos-> chroot /media/floppy
<Kilos-> thats what tab does now
<Kilos-> ls -la shows 4 lines but says 12 at the top
<Kilos->  of wait
<Kilos-> is it not because i have it open
<Kilos-> mounted so to say
<inetpro> clearly the drive is not mounted
<Kilos-> it shows here in the launcher
<Kilos-> must i unmount it
<inetpro> Kilos-: in the launcher, can you launch it?
<Kilos-> yip
<inetpro> and what is the folder name when you have launched it?
<Kilos-> shows all the ubuntu folders
<Kilos-> 252 GB Filesystem
<inetpro> full path!!
<Kilos->   .  /media/252 GB Filesystem
<inetpro> ls -la /media
<inetpro> ls -la /media/252\ GB\ Filesystem
<inetpro> Kilos-: waar kom die dot (". ") vandaan?
<Kilos-> thats so chansever dont think the / is for them
<Kilos-> http://slexy.org/view/s200y9PZZO
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos-> root@P4:/# ls -la /media/252\ GB\ Filesystem
<Kilos-> ls: cannot access /media/252 GB Filesystem: No such file or directory
<Kilos-> sjoe
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos-> mustnt i unmount it?
<inetpro> wat maak jy tussendeur dat hy so skielik verdwyn?
<Kilos-> unity shows ejec on right click in the launcher
<Kilos-> ek sug miskien te hard
<Kilos-> eject
<inetpro> I say, it's really really simple to recover a password with Ubuntu
<inetpro> Ubuntu has a recovery option in the boot menu
<Kilos-> he dunno what username he used either inetpro 
<Kilos-> how do i stop it in the boot menu
<Kilos-> it goes straight to login prompt
<inetpro> Kilos-: what version of Ubuntu?
<Kilos-> 12.04 kde
<Kilos-> i think
<inetpro> http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.com/2012/05/recover-login-password-of-ubuntu-1204.html
<Kilos-> oh my lemme run sudo update-grub and make sure
<Kilos-> sjoe
<Kilos-> Found Ubuntu 11.04 (11.04) on /dev/sdb1
<Kilos-> Found Ubuntu 10.10 (10.10) on /dev/sdb6
<inetpro> ok Kilos-, from what  noticed in your slexy it seems that /dev/sdb1 is you external drive
<inetpro> that would be 11.04
<inetpro> am I right?
<Kilos-> yip
<inetpro> obviously there are multiple ways to tackle the problem
<inetpro> and since you have it as an external drive already, just go ahead and follow psydroid's method, but
<Kilos-> i think i got him to install maverick for some reason as well
<inetpro> since, you are struggling to mount that automagically, just go mount it manually
<Kilos-> its plugged in as second harddrive here
<inetpro> mkdir /kilos1104
<Kilos-> you need to know the path to mount
<inetpro> mount /dev/sdb1 /Kilos-1104
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> mount /dev/sdb1 /Kilos1104
<inetpro> and eish again
<inetpro> mount /dev/sdb1 /kilos1104
<Kilos-> lol
<inetpro> watch out for the case!!!
<Kilos-> ah
<Kilos-> ok
<Kilos-> sec
<inetpro> obviously you need root permissions for the above... in other words sudo
<inetpro> sudo mkdir /kilos1104
<inetpro> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /kilos1104
<Kilos-> sudo mkdir /Kilos1104
<Kilos-> miles@P4:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /kilos1104
<Kilos-> eish
<inetpro> ai!!!
<inetpro> watch out for the case!!!
<Kilos-> ok must be mounted now
<Kilos-> no ugly comment
<inetpro> NOTE: linux is case sensitive
<Kilos-> yip ty
<inetpro> ls -la /kilos1104
<Kilos-> nee man ls -la /Kilos1104
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos-> http://slexy.org/view/s2ED5CdSEr
<Kilos-> everything root
<inetpro> ls -l /Kilos1104/etc/shad*
<Kilos-> his root or mine?
<inetpro> root is root
<Kilos-> -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 817 Apr 26  2011 /Kilos1104/etc/shadow
<Kilos-> -rw------- 1 root root   817 Apr 26  2011 /Kilos1104/etc/shadow-
<inetpro> now go modify the shadow file and just kill the password string
<Kilos-> ok i go ssee
<inetpro> don't  mess with the permissions
<Kilos-> still shows an X on it
<inetpro> AFAIAA you should get away by just removing the X
<inetpro> just delete that one character
<Kilos-> isnt that a lock
<inetpro> eh!
<Kilos-> its an X showing in the passwd file
<inetpro> make sure it is the password field
<inetpro> delete the X in the password field
<Kilos-> it shows a file with an X bottom right corner
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> Kilos-: what editor?
<Kilos-> i just double clicked on /etc/
<inetpro> sjoe
<psydroid> I think you are trying to edit the file with gedit or something as a regular user
<inetpro> Kilos-: jy's gevaarlik braaf
<Kilos-> gevaarlik dom
<psydroid> don't you have nano?
<Kilos-> i have gedit installed
<psydroid> well, yes
<Kilos-> just need to work out that path 
<inetpro> Kilos-: nano is ook baie eenvoudig om te leer, net soos gedit maar op die cli
<Kilos-> must it now go through /Kilos11.04
<inetpro> psydroid: help him with your chroot method
<inetpro> it's now mounted at /Kilos1104
<Kilos-> nie nou tyd om te leer nie inetpro het seker 6 of 8 drives om vanaand reg te maak
<Kilos-> hy ry more weer
<psydroid> inetpro, ok
<inetpro> ek weet nie wat psydroid se metode is nie
<Kilos-> im lost all sides. head thumping too
<psydroid> inetpro, just regular unix stuff
<Kilos-> but no time and power just went
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos-> wbb
<psydroid> chroot /Kilos1104
<psydroid> adduser
<Kilos-> dorry psy
<Kilos-> gotta run
<Kilos-> ups screeming
 * inetpro also lost power but back now, and on me phone's hotspot
<inetpro> so psydroid when you've chrooted what is the next step?
<psydroid> inetpro, you just edit /etc/shadow to take out the password, run "passwd <user>" or run "adduser", there are many different ways to recover passwords
<inetpro> true
<psydroid> I used slackware for many years so I got intimately familiar with doing these things from the command line
<inetpro> ahh, that makes good sense
 * inetpro just haven't done it with the chroot method before... even looks like the easiest method
<psydroid> it mostly worked on solaris too
<inetpro> I have blanked out the password field many times before but they keep changing things these days
<inetpro> like hiding the grub menu or using encryption... 
<inetpro> makes it a little bit more difficult but nothing is fool proof when you have physical access
<psydroid> yeah
<inetpro> and if I remember correctly you can get to the grub menu by holding shift down during the boot process just after the bios options
<psydroid> I think so too, but it doesn't always work
<psydroid> because the graphical grub menu doesn't always show up on older ubuntu versions
<Kilos> sjoe long power off
<Kilos> lemme try get all them stuffs going again
<Kilos> psydroid, i got it mounted with this command
<Kilos> ouput of ls -l /Kilos1104/etc/shad* is
<Kilos> root@P4:~# ls -l /Kilos1104/etc/shad*
<Kilos> -rw-r----- 1 root shadow 817 Apr 26  2011 /Kilos1104/etc/shadow
<Kilos> -rw------- 1 root root   817 Apr 26  2011 /Kilos1104/etc/shadow-
<Kilos> how we sort them passwords now please
<Kilos> looks like username is pc or Pc
<Kilos> me forgets
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: I like psydroid's method with the chroot
<Kilos> ty inetpro 22mm and lotsa donner bliksem
<Kilos> ok lets do it
<Kilos> must i exit from root?
<inetpro> chroot /Kilos1104
<inetpro> no
<psydroid> wb Kilos
<Kilos> bash: groups: command not found
<Kilos> ty psydroid 
<Kilos> it dont like that command again
<Kilos> sigh
<psydroid> you mean the chroot command?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> chroot /Kilos1104
<inetpro> Kilos: how come it says groups: command not found ?
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> root@P4:/# chroot /Kilos1104
<Kilos> bash: chroot: command not found
<Kilos> you the expert why ask me
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hehe i will make you old like me
<inetpro> Kilos: ls -la /Kilos1104/etc
<inetpro> put that on slexy
<inetpro> unless there's little output
<Kilos> ls: cannot access /Kilos1104/etc: No such file or directory
<inetpro> aha
<inetpro> so your drive is not mounted meneer!?
<Kilos> root@P4:~# mount /dev/sdb1 /Kilos1104
<Kilos> root@P4:~# ls -l /Kilos1104/etc/shad*
<inetpro> oi
<Kilos> no error  there
<Kilos> what oi?
 * inetpro trying to think
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ahh, I think I know what it is
<Kilos> i can mount it by launching home and then that filesystem size drive again if you like
<Kilos> tell
<inetpro> I guess he put his stuff across multiple partitions
<Kilos> he has 1104 on first 252g and maverick on rest of drive
<Kilos> no /root / and /home like i do
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> he let kde decide
<inetpro> cat Kilos1104/etc/fstab
<inetpro> cat /Kilos1104/etc/fstab
<Kilos> cat: /Kilos1104/etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<inetpro> hmm... you sure that shado* still returns stuff ?
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> something gone
<Kilos> i mount again
<inetpro> umount first
<Kilos> gotta find it first
<inetpro> umount /dev/sdb1
<inetpro> then pull it out and push it back in before you mount again
<Kilos> umount: /dev/sdb1: not found
<Kilos> cant do that with power running its plugged in as second hdd here
<inetpro> oh ya... forgot that it's a normal disk
<inetpro> shutdown and make sure it's properly seated
<Kilos> ok be back asap
<Kilos> ok do i go sudo -i to start
<Kilos> easier than typing sudo all the time
<Kilos> root@P4:~# mount /dev/sdb1
<Kilos> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<inetpro> mount /dev/sdb1 /Kilos1104
<Kilos> ok back to prompt
<inetpro> Kilos: just be careful when on the hash/root prompt
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> now do the chroot thing
<Kilos> i copy paste what you tell me
<inetpro> chroot /Kilos1104
<Kilos> root@P4:~# chroot /Kilos1104
<Kilos> bash: groups: command not found
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> did the prompt change?
<Kilos> i try 
<Kilos> ls -l /Kilos1104/etc/shad*
<inetpro> Kilos: did the prompt change?
<Kilos> ya went ot next line
<inetpro> Kilos: did the prompt change?
<inetpro> is it different?
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> I think you've perhaps successfully chrooted 
<Kilos> same root
<inetpro> are you sure?
<inetpro> look carefully
<Kilos> root@P4:/# 
<inetpro> root@P4:~# vs root@P4:/#
<inetpro> there's a difference
<inetpro> now your /Kilos1104/etc is just /etc
<inetpro> Kilos: what's the username he used?
<Kilos> pc or Pc
<inetpro> check the passwd file
<inetpro> cat /etc/passwd
<inetpro> make sure about the case
<inetpro> then go change his password with the passwd command
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21v0wT6Ty
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> i can only make sure about it if i try boot there again
<inetpro> is dit alles?
<Kilos> found the recovery bit and tried 
<inetpro> nee wag
<inetpro> just adduser
<inetpro> or is it useradd
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: adduser koos
<inetpro> and follow the easy prompts
<Kilos> bash: adduser: command not found
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: useradd piet
<inetpro> passwd piet
<Kilos> why not koos anymore
<inetpro> your choice :-)
<Kilos> bash: useradd: command not found
<inetpro> anything that is not yet in the password dv
<inetpro> db*
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> cat /etc/fstab
<inetpro> I think his /usr was in a different partition
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21WQ4j7O0
<inetpro> hmm...
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> does that mean anything to you
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> how's it going?
<inetpro> Kilos: ls -l /usr/sbin/useradd
<Kilos> battling with sons drive
<inetpro> hi charl
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> Kilos: ah, hw problems?
<Kilos> ls: cannot access /usr/sbin/useradd: No such file or directory
<inetpro> Kilos: something is amiss
<inetpro> Kilos: ls -l /usr/bin/
<Kilos> yeah lost boot sector or something and after boot-repair cant get in with name/password
<Kilos> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/: No such file or directory
<Kilos> cant be mounted
<inetpro> Kilos: is the data on there impoirtant?
<Trixar_za> ...
<Trixar_za> It's adduser
<Trixar_za> not useradd
<charl> Trixar_za: useradd also exists
<psydroid> hoi charl
<charl> they are two separate utilities
<Kilos> it cant find any of those commands
<charl> why there are two i don't know
<charl> psydroid: hi
<inetpro> useradd is lower level
<charl> Kilos: paste us a ls / maybe?
<inetpro> Kilos: is the data on there impoirtant?
<psydroid> I think adduser is just a script for your convenience
<inetpro> exactly
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> yeah i think that's correct psydroid 
<charl> come to think of it, i don't even know which one i normally use
<inetpro> Kilos: is the data on there important?
<charl> i don't add users to my system very often
<charl> i think adduser is easier
<Kilos> too small to paste
<Kilos> bin   etc	  lib	      mnt   root     srv  usr
<Kilos> boot  home	  lost+found  opt   sbin     sys  var
<Kilos> dev   initrd.img  media       proc  selinux  tmp  vmlinuz
 * inetpro would suggest backing up important data and reformatting
<Kilos> yes lotsa importand info
<Kilos> thats why he waited to bring
<charl> your usr is there, what's ls /usr and /usr/sbin ?
<Kilos> ls /usr nothing
<charl> ah ok there is something weird already
<inetpro> charl: you came in late... just for the record, that is a chrooted 2nd HDD
<charl> inetpro: oh i see, thanks
<Kilos> ls: cannot access /usr/sbin: No such file or directory
<charl> Kilos: i think inetpro has a point, it might be easier to just backup the important data and then reformat ?
<charl> if you know where to find the important data that is
<psydroid> it should be in /home
<Kilos> nope i dunno whats where
<Kilos> better i chown /etc/
<psydroid> that will kill the system for sure
<inetpro> Kilos: /etc is normally not important apart from unlikely custom IP adderses etc
<Kilos> change password and then try boot
<inetpro> addresses as well
<Trixar_za> No, adduser is the original. useradd was added for convience. That's why it does not exist within busybox systems. It's a debianism
<inetpro> Kilos: there's no visible proper user name to start with
<inetpro> Trixar_za: interesting
<Kilos> lemme go try boot from it again and make sure
<inetpro> Kilos: hang on
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> you said there's a 2nd Ubuntu partition?
<Kilos> saw pc or Pc at the place you enter password
<Trixar_za> or a redhatism - I know somebody added it. whois and whereis also doesn't exist with busybox systems.
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> 10/11 15:45:34 <Kilos-> Found Ubuntu 10.10 (10.10) on /dev/sdb6
<Trixar_za> Although I think whois might get added eventually
<Kilos> the other one is 240 GB Filesystem
<inetpro> Kilos: is that another different physical drive?
<inetpro> can't be because then it would be sdc
<Kilos> its a partition in same 500 gB drive
<inetpro> ok, tell me what exactly you are trying to achieve
<Kilos> who me?
<inetpro> Kilos: yes :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: is it not better to use the bigger partition?
<Kilos> i want him to be able to put it back in his pc and carry on working from it
<inetpro> we can try to crack the passwd on that one
<inetpro> Kilos: quick quick, let's try
<Kilos> one sec
<inetpro> type exit to get out of chroot
<Kilos> lemme mount it from home then we look at ls et
<Kilos> etc
<Kilos> oh its gone since mounting
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok heres an idea
<Kilos> will i be able to trash the shadow files in gui from home
<inetpro> Kilos: don't do that!!!
<Kilos> other wise chown the whole thing
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> who asked you to do that?
<Kilos> is my idea
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> then passwds gone isnt it
<Kilos> i dunno whats in them shadow files
<inetpro> you mess up a whole lot of stuffs by chowning 
<inetpro> ther are a lot of file with many different user ownerships
<Kilos> maybe the password is corrupted because he tried all he could remember
 * inetpro has to go buy some milk
<Kilos> then i gotta just get the correct path to shadow and gedit it
<inetpro> should get me self a cow
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry... I be back laters
<charl> inetpro: but then you have to milk the smelly thing
<charl> :D
<Kilos> np guoosie
<inetpro> lots of others who can help here
<Kilos> ya lets see who got ideas
<charl> and your garden stinks of cow dung :(
<Kilos> come on charl Trixar_za 
<Kilos> psydroid, 
<inetpro> Kilos: just before I go, just trust that method of psydroid, it works
<Kilos> yip if i can find the files it can
<Kilos> psydroid, coooweee
<Kilos> cant one boot from cd and change a password in the installation
<inetpro> unmount the previous partition and mount the new device /dev/sdb6 and map it to Kilos1104
<inetpro> stupid choice of name by me earlier
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<psydroid> Kilos, where exactly are you now in the password recovery stage?
<Kilos> whew psydroid we cant do niks
<psydroid> Kilos, waarom niet?
<Kilos> no commands work after mounting to that Kilos1104 place
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> now it wont umount
<Kilos> grrr
<psydroid> but the directories are still there?
<psydroid> most of them at least?
<Kilos> everything must still be there
<Kilos> lemme reboot and mount from gui
<psydroid> and you said there is a second installation
<psydroid> of maverick on the same drive
<Kilos> yip drive split in 2
<Kilos> 11.04 kde on first and maverick on second
<Kilos> but both passwds gone mal
<psydroid> it's always a good idea to create a separate /home partition
<psydroid> so you can reinstall an operating system without worrying about data loss
<Kilos> yip he hasnt been that deep into ubuntu yet. too busy with woinsucks at work
<Kilos> maybe i can open home from here and copy it somewhere
<psydroid> I guess it would be too hard to just copy everything over to a backup drive
<Kilos> drag and drop to my drive or something
<psydroid> oh that would be great
<Kilos> oh ya its 500gig
<Kilos> lemme try
<psydroid> is the drive still connected?
<psydroid> wait
<Kilos> dunno how much space needed
<Kilos> yes?
<psydroid> where is it mounted?
<psydroid> you can calculate the space
<Kilos> i dunno doesnt show here in unity launcher like a mount from home
<Kilos> lemme reboot
<Kilos> will look at it from home and see
<psydroid> ok
<Kilos> but unity not lekker like maverick for doing this
<Kilos> wbb
<Squirm> good evening
<Squirm> anyone know a site where I can stream the rugby? besides SuperSport
<charl> Squirm: radio or tv?
<Squirm> tv
<Squirm> @ charl 
<Squirm> cause there are lots of members only websites
<charl> radio.de has a lot of radio stations but i don't know about tv
<Squirm> seems like the irb website has a radio station too
<Squirm> online
<inetpro> hmm....
 * inetpro is back but Kilos is gone?
<charl> hi smile4ever 
<charl> how's it going
<smile4ever> fine :D
<smile4ever> do you use techradar? :D
<charl> not really
<charl> what is it?
<smile4ever> a news site :p
<smile4ever> tech minded
<charl> ah
<smile4ever> I wrote a user style for it :)
<smile4ever> http://userstyles.org/styles/78158/techradar-clean-white-centered :)
<charl> i tend to follow tweakers but there are too many of these types of sites
<charl> ah
<smile4ever> tweakers.net, charl ? :p
<charl> ja
<smile4ever> :)
<charl> but i try to keep it at that, otherwise i spend the whole day reading news and i don't get to work :)
<smile4ever> I use Google Reader to manage them :p
<charl> i used to use a feed reader but also couldn't keep up
<charl> then the unread items just heaps up and gives me anxiety :P
<charl> it almost feels like your mailbox that goes out of control :D
<smile4ever> lol :D
<smile4ever> you can subscribe to whatever you like :p
<smile4ever> and unsubscribe if it gets too much :p
<smile4ever> byee :p
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Trixar_za that I've decided to do the Cadiz Freedom swim next year(that's if I qualify, don't know how to yet)
<Maaz> Squirm: Got it, I'll tell Trixar_za on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-11
<Vince-0> whoot 
<Vince-0> still 1 day of weekend left
<superfly> Heh.
<Squirm> Vince-0: you sound happy?
<Squirm> :)
<Squirm> s/:)/:(
<Squirm> s/:(/:'(
<superfly> Heh.
<Vince-0> gw2
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> afternoon superfly magespawn psydroid and others
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Cantide> afternoon everyone~
<Kilos> lo Cantide 
<Kilos> hmmmer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
 * Kilos waves to Cantide 
<hubx> hi all
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<Kilos> lo neelsie
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
 * nlsthzn has to go get read for bed now... will be back tomorrow night for a little bit longer
<Kilos> cool. sleep tight lad
<Kilos> working hard??
<nlsthzn> 8 day stretch so something like that :'(
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> rest well
<nlsthzn> thx night
<nuvolari> bazinga!
<Kilos> lo nuvolari hoezit?
<nuvolari> yo yo oom Kilos! :D
<nuvolari> Dit gaan goed dankie en met oom?
<nuvolari> skies, was op die foon gou
<Kilos> geen prob nie
<Kilos> moenie vergeet ons vergadering is n week na maandag
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, ken oom Roger Whittaker?
<nuvolari> gits, ok ek sal probeer om nie te vergeet nie
<nuvolari> maar oom sal my weer herinner :P
<Kilos> die sanger?
<nuvolari> jip
<Kilos> ja wat van hom?
<Kilos> as jy hier kuier sal ek jou laat weet nader aand die tyd ook
<nuvolari> ek kyk 'n paar van sy videos op youtube
<Kilos> aan
<Kilos> en sal goosie kry om dit op g+ te skree
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> Wow, nee jinne, Roger Whittaker is 'n legend in my oë
<Kilos> ek hou baie van country
<Kilos> dis wat hy sing ne
<nuvolari> nie net dit nie oom
<nuvolari> die wat ek nou gekyk het was nie country nie
<Kilos> ah ek onthou net die goed as ek dit hoor
<Kilos> hou ook baie van dilly parton
<Kilos> en daai blinde ou
<Kilos> kannie sy naam onthou nie maar het hom een keer by gold reef city gesien
<nuvolari> Jorrie?
<nuvolari> Kilos: 'n afrikaanse ou of internasionaal?
<nuvolari> ek dink ek kan so naam onthou van toe ek klein was
<Kilos> intern ou toppie nou as hy nie gedooi het nie
<Kilos> en wiet het gesing I'll walk the line
<nuvolari> hmm nee ek weet nie oom
<Kilos> sjoe nou het jy iets begin. kop draai agter name aan
<nuvolari> o gats. Skies oom Kilos :P
<Kilos> slim whitman was ook daar ek dink
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nee man dis n breek van stukkend rekenaars
<nuvolari> ag nou het ek die ander ou se naam vergeet
<nuvolari> Bimbo bimbo does your mommy know that you're going down the road to see your little girly-o? 
<Kilos> johnny cash was een
<nuvolari> of so iets was een van die liedjies se woorde :P
<Kilos> lol ek onthou dit ja
<nuvolari> gesterf in 'n vliegongeluk
<nuvolari> hrr, wie was dit nou weer :-/
<Kilos> hyt ook mooi gesing
<nuvolari> Jim Reeves
<Kilos> oh ja hy ook in die ou dae het goed gesing
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL39F848C1506AF60A
<Kilos> johnny cash
<Kilos> ek het baie werk , 16 skywe om te probeer red van die scap hoop
<Kilos> van 6g na 2 tB
<Kilos> scrap heap
<nuvolari> jisterday oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> dit sal oom 'n rukkie neem nie waar nie?
<Kilos> sjoe baie lank want party is seker vrot met virusse wat hulle gedooi het
<Kilos> dis een van hulle wat ian se p4 gedooi het en sy 500mB skyf
<Kilos> moes dit zero om te red maar pc gee nog baie probs
<Kilos> maar dis vir my n lekker job
<nuvolari> 500mb skyf oom Kilos ?
<nuvolari> hardeskyf?
<Kilos> tB
<nuvolari> ek is nou terug
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> gB
<Kilos> 500 gig
<nuvolari> ah dit maak meer sin :P
<Kilos> lol skuus man
<Kilos> raak deurmekaar as die kop klap
 * Kilos falling of chair here. night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-04
<Kilos> morning all
<nuvolari_> o/ morning oom Kilos 
<Kilos> morning nuvolari_ Private_User 
<Kilos> gaan dit goed nuvolari_ ?
<Kilos> hoekom die stert
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie en met oom?
<nuvolari> nee ek weet nie oom
<Kilos> goed dankie
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> Private_User, theres something i wanted to tell you, but forgotten atm , will try remember
<Kilos> ek het in die nag kubuntu 13.10 instaleer
<Kilos> baie vinnig. 12m install to reboot
<Kilos> maar  hulle maak goed meer ingewikkeled met elke release
<Kilos> something to do with restricted and restricted-addons
<Kilos> im not sure if lubuntu has them or not
<Kilos> yes it does
<Kilos> Private_User, do sudo aptitude install lubuntu-restricted-extras lubuntu-restricted-addons
<Kilos> you might need them for design work
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 Resu_Etavirp 
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Does anybody know if wget will donwload a file again if it already exist ?
<Kilos> maybe if its not in the same place
<Kilos> but it should warn you anyway
<Kilos> you can rename the old one if its in /home
<mazal> Same place , for example I add a wget script to cron , it downloads , I forget to remove it. Will it download the next day again ?
<Kilos> might offer to overwrite
<mazal> Or will it see the same file is there already and just stop
<Kilos> havent got there yet
<mazal> Remember this is via cron , so user not present to give inputs
<Kilos> why you wanna get another of the same files?
<Kilos> you gotta try it first then directly and see what happens
<mazal> no I'm still battling with scheduled downloading. Seems Ubuntu doesn't have a proper download manager
<mazal> Everything I tried so far either doesn't have scheduling , or the one that have just doesn't work at all
<Kilos> hmm... i looked at that the other day
<Kilos> Maaz, google downloadmanager for 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Download manager for Ubuntu 12.04 and Google Chrome - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/315056/download-manager-for-ubuntu-12-04-and-google-chrome :: "12.04 - What is the best downloading program for ubuntu? - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/180397/what-is-the-best-downloading-program-for-ubuntu :: "Install uGet Download Manager 1.10.3 in
<Maaz> Ubuntu 12.10/12.04 and ..." http://www.tecmint.com/install-uget-download-manager-1-10-3-in-ub…
<mazal> At this stage I actually do my scheduled downloads with my Win 7 partition as Ubuntu doesn't have a proper app for it
<Kilos> ouch
<mazal> Best ones so far is downthemall ( firefox add-on ) and fatrat , but neither can schedule
<Kilos> just look in /home if you have that file already
<Kilos> and just rename it 
<mazal> So looks like the long time consuming way of a script with bunch of wget command for every file is the only way
<Kilos> also look at wget -c that might see the file is already there and add any extras
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> mazal, you gotta give wget the direct link to the file you want to get.
<Vince-0> G'day
<Kilos> so go to the site and get to the file you want then right click copy link or something and thats the link you give wget
<Kilos> hope that helps you
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro, kubuntu 13.10 is very lekker but more involved to get 3g working
<Kilos> installs super fast
<Kilos> hi gerritfromsa welcome to ubuntu-za
<gerritfromsa> Kilos, cheers
<gerritfromsa> 1st time a join this one , whats the latest discussion ?
<Kilos> we help new peeps here
<Kilos> praat ook die taal
<gerritfromsa> pragtag !
<Kilos> is jy op ubuntu?
<Kilos> ons het ook n afrikaans kanaal #ubuntu-afr
<gerritfromsa> eientlik Fedora/Centos user maar Linux is Linux ...
<Kilos> ja ons gebruik als en help waar ons kan
<Kilos> daar is ouens hier op mint en slitaz en ander snaakse goed
<gerritfromsa> Mint is great
<Kilos> centos is harde werk
<gerritfromsa> Scripts help baie ...
<Kilos> haha so jy is een van die slimmes
<gerritfromsa> Hokaai
<Kilos> jy moet ons kom help hier. ek glo nie hier is n fedora gebruiker nie
<gerritfromsa> verskille is maar klein ...
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> wbb gonna try sort modem
<bduk1> Good morning all
<gerritfromsa> morning
<charl_> good morning all
<charl_> hi bduk1, gerritfromsa 
<gerritfromsa> charl_, morning
<gerritfromsa> charl_, where from?
<charl_> gerritfromsa: where what from?
<charl_> looks like sql - select * from some_table where some_field = 1
<gerritfromsa> you
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<charl_> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl_> how's it going
<ThatGraemeGuy> all good this side, you?
<charl_> i'm doing great thanks
<charl_> hi maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi charl_ 
<charl_> how's it going
<gerritfromsa> back
<Kilos> inetpro, het jy al begin daai goed spyt?
<Kilos> tribulus terrestris
<inetpro> Kilos: what is that?
<Kilos> dubbeltjies
 * nlsthzn hates dubbeltjies...
<nlsthzn> so many punchers when I was using a bike :p
<Kilos> s/spyt/spuit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> terrible things
<Kilos> arent you thinking of duiwel dorings
<Kilos> those three point things
<gerritfromsa> anyone using utorrent from command line?
<gerritfromsa> got some night owl bandwidth to kill
<Kilos> nlsthzn, say hi the new guy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i downloaded an iso and upgraded it with mine last 2 nights
<Kilos> painful the late nights thought
<Kilos> though
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<gerritfromsa> that why I want to crontab it
<gerritfromsa> eztv.it for all the latest TV shows
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mazal, heres another crontab guy
<mazal> I need a wget one :P
<mazal> Have 2 wget problems
<gerritfromsa> yes
<gerritfromsa> wget is your friend
<mazal> Struggling with it
<mazal> First question gerritfromsa is just some info needed , haven't tested it yet :
<gerritfromsa> what do you want to do?
<mazal> I create a scrypt with 3 wget commands for 3 different files ok
<mazal> I schedule that scrypt with cron
<mazal> Now my question , let's say wget finishes those downloads , and I forget to remove scrypt from cron
<mazal> Will it dl the files next day again ? Or will it see them there and just skip the commands and end ?
<mazal> Basically using it as a scheduled download manager
<nlsthzn> yawn..
<nlsthzn> hate being on leave I never wake up
<nlsthzn> until it is time for bed
<Kilos> hehe
<gerritfromsa> you can use a switch in wget to ignore files you already have ... wait
<gerritfromsa> just cheking the man page
<gerritfromsa> mazal, OK if you add the -N switch it will not download the file again unless it's newer
<mazal> Must be capital letter yes ?
<gerritfromsa> mazal, so instead of wget http://URL/file use wget -N http://URL/file
<gerritfromsa> mazal, Yes capital N and I would also add the -q switch when used in a cron for no output or 'quite' mode
<gerritfromsa> mazal, wget -N -q http://URL/file
<mazal> So for example , the following one will both continue if not finished as well as do nothing if it's already finished : ?
<mazal> wget -cN --tries=0 --progress=bar -O /home/mazal/ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso http://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso
<Kilos> gerritfromsa, welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> at least you understand man pages
<Kilos> i dont understand greek
<gerritfromsa> watch out for combining switches unless they are specified to be used along one another , because some combination does something else
<mazal> Yeah the man page for that switch just says " Turn on timestamping ". I would never figure that means " Don't download unless newer "
<gerritfromsa> Remember that wget is actually a HTTP_GET request and in the same way your browser will include an "If not modified" in the TCP header when you surf a webpage
<gerritfromsa> in the same way you add that to the wget request
<mazal> Thank you gerritfromsa 
<mazal> Now my second one I been struggling for a while , have it on the mailing list as well
<mazal> I want to download just 1 sub folder from a web site.
<gerritfromsa> also remember that you can specify the month and day n cron so that it will only run once this year ...
<gerritfromsa> with wget -R you can actually rip of the entire page
 * nlsthzn is having a hard time with vbox >.< ... just can't seem to get the kernel module to work (not ubuntu, LMDE)... grrrr
<mazal> That's not an option as sometimes the download don't finish in time and need to be continued the next day
<gerritfromsa> UNLESS the web master has put a ROBOTS.txt fiel in his/her root folder
<mazal> and sometimes it will be finished. All depends on the day and how many files I add
<mazal> Ok , now that second question
<mazal> I have tried the following 3 command , all without success :
<mazal> wget -r my.example.com/folder
<mazal> wget -rnH my.example.com/folder
<mazal> wget -nh my.example.com/folder
<mazal> In the first two cases it keeps downloading the whole site and in the 3rd case only 1 file
<mazal> Sorry that 3rd one is also a caital H
<mazal> capital even
<gerritfromsa> OK the last makes sence - most likely the index.* file 
<mazal> yep
<gerritfromsa> try this quickly wget -r my.example.com.folder/*
<mazal> k
<mazal> not found error
<gerritfromsa> ubuntu ?
<mazal> http://guides.gamepressure.com/resistance3/*
<mazal> Without the star it works , but downloads whole site
<mazal> with start I get 404 not found
<gerritfromsa> both works with centos , OK hang in there we'll find a way
<gerritfromsa> mazal, OK try this #wget -nh --cut-dirs=1 my.example.com/folder
<gerritfromsa> mazal, this stop at 1 directory deep
<mazal> Does nothing , only creates the subfolder name and downloads nothing
<mazal> And it creates the folder name in an html file ?
<gerritfromsa> try =2
<mazal> only downloads index.html
<mazal> Seems I will have to dl the whole site and delete afterwards what I don't want lol
<gerritfromsa> i'm on it
<mazal> Time to go for me , thanx for the help gerritfromsa , can you tell maaz to tell me if you got the right combo please
<gerritfromsa> Maaz, wil do
<Maaz> gerritfromsa: Huh?
<gerritfromsa> Maaz, check msg from mazal 
<Maaz> gerritfromsa: Huh?
<mazal> Like in so :
<mazal> Maaz tell mazal " whatever "
<Maaz> mazal: Got it, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<mazal> .
<Maaz> mazal: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell mazal " whatever "" 22 seconds ago
<Kilos> gerritfromsa, you type in Maaz tell nick on freenode   "message"
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Cheers everyone , enjoy your evening
<mazal> Bye oom
<bduk1> Bye all
<nlsthzn> so anyone here checked out makulu linux yet?
<gerritfromsa> sounds makulukulu
<nlsthzn> don't know about that but thus far there seems to much emphasis on cosmetics and not enough on anything else :/
<gerritfromsa> Maaz, you can tell your connection there isn't a way to just get 1 folder with wget but you can specify that it only goes 1 folder deep
<Maaz> gerritfromsa: I already know stuff about you
<gerritfromsa> Maaz, thats the wonder of the internet my friend
<Maaz> gerritfromsa: *blink*
<gerritfromsa> Maaz, tell mazal you can also set wget to ignore certain file types - that will also save him downloading unwanted files
<Maaz> gerritfromsa: Sure, I'll tell mazal on freenode
 * nlsthzn sees some confusion
<gerritfromsa> you mean like your name and stuff Mr.Snyman
<gerritfromsa> and you friend Mr.Sharpe
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> sigh power went off and when returned i thought lets try new kde but couldnt get here because the keyboard gave a pound sign instead of a hash
<Kilos> what a battle to find id chosen english uk instead of us
<Kilos> what a twit
<Kilos> now to configure konversation from scratch
<nlsthzn> hate it when that happens
<nlsthzn> crossover being so annoying... every now and again I can't launch it from the menu or synapse etc... it just goes missing and then I install again and it carries on where it was :/
<Kilos> eish nlsthznyou dont often struggle
<Kilos> thats my domain
<Kilos> eish no space after tab complete
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> im too old for this
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep, them i can kick if they dont listen
<nlsthzn> :0
<nlsthzn> :0
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> at least everything installed with crossover is still there and working... if I had to re-install all that I would go nuts
<Kilos> hiya maiatodayyou ok girl?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nlsthzn: ha thats fixed
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you ok girl?
<Kilos> still busy all the time
<maiatoday> hehe always Kilos, it never stops
<maiatoday> but I like it like that
<Kilos> ya but we miss you man
<Kilos> girl
<maiatoday>  I can't do Monday evenings anymore, which is a sad thing. But I am around
<Kilos> what is a good day for you?
<Kilos> ill start a petition and go on strike 
<Kilos> charl_: ping
<maiatoday> Not Mondays or Thursdays, but I don't want everybody to shift just because of me.
<Kilos> i do
<Kilos> i miss you
<Kilos> oh gerritfromsa we have community meetings here once a month, everyone welcome
<gerritfromsa> whereat ?
<Kilos> here
<Kilos> what irc client do you use?
<Kilos> irssi i spose
<Kilos> without a topic panel
<gerritfromsa> xchat ;) not that backward
<Kilos> oh my thats lekker
<Kilos> i love xchat and second is conversation
<Kilos> konversation
<gerritfromsa> kde rules
<Kilos> you must try the new kubuntu
<Kilos> installed here in 12 minutes
<Kilos> ond this pc is old
<Kilos> but they hid the workspace switcher and now gotta use ctrl+F1-10
<gerritfromsa> Kilos, when is the meeting ?
<Kilos> next one on the 25th
<gerritfromsa> time?
<Kilos> dont you see it in the topic at the top?
<Kilos> 20.30
<Kilos> links to our mailing list andagenda for the meet and so on
<gerritfromsa> got it ... saw the topic ... I'll try be there
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> if you got any ideas to discuss you can add to the agenda
<Kilos> we need new ideas
<Kilos> Squirm: you on holiday yet?
<nuvolari> meh, anyone with ontology/openrdf knowledge around?
<nuvolari> pleeeze
<charl_> Kilos: i'm back
<Kilos> ohi what did they do with the workspace switcher in 13.10 kde
<charl_> gerritfromsa: using irssi is backward according to you?
<Kilos> i dont like to remember ctrl+F1-10
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> Kilos: coming to think of it, haven't used it long enough to bother checking
<charl_> kde on ubuntu 13.10 i mean
<psyatw> hi charl_
<charl_> i installed it inside a VM a week or two ago and was just playing with it for a while
<Kilos> couple of changes but very fast
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<charl_> hi psyatw :)
<charl_> how's it going
<psyatw> :)
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> doing well
<psyatw> still stuck in Poland
<charl_> ah
<charl_> well here it's raining right now
<psyatw> and you?
<charl_> big surprise lol
<psyatw> haha
<charl_> no i'm doing really well actually
<psyatw> be glad it´s not the UK
<charl_> exciting times for me
<psyatw> oh
<psyatw> tell me more
<gerritfromsa> charl_, no harm intended
<charl_> yeah indeed the uk people never even see the sunlight
<charl_> gerritfromsa: right... right...
<charl_> too late now :P
<psyatw> hoi gerritfromsa
<psyatw> haha
<gerritfromsa> Loving AndoiIRC on my Galaxy Note ...
<Kilos> charl_: be nice to our new member
<Kilos> oh gerritfromsa i tried the android pc iso but coundnt get it to work
<Kilos> installed but then hung
<gerritfromsa> I got it running on a VM but then sat back and I was like - what the hell ?
<Kilos> my sis has a tablet thing and always asking for help
<gerritfromsa> If you have touch it's better ..
<Kilos> isnt it the same as the mobile version
<Kilos> na pc old
<Kilos> charl_: find the workspace switcher man
<gerritfromsa> I got a chrome book and it was the same thing ...
<Kilos> hard work using kboard
<gerritfromsa> I have a saying : If you can't open it -it's not yours
<Kilos> them tablets are horrible imo
<gerritfromsa> and I like to fiddle ...
<Kilos> thats lekker another fiddler
<gerritfromsa> Hacked my chromebook to run Linux ... cheapest laptop EVER
<Kilos> lol
<gerritfromsa> Was $199 and I bought it there .. so no import duties etc etc
<Kilos> im a hardware fiddler
<Kilos> break things often
<gerritfromsa> Raspberry PI is the no1 thing to fiddle with ...
<gerritfromsa> Only R449 incl VAT from pifactory.co.za
<gerritfromsa> Now there's an idea for the Nov 25th meeting !
<gerritfromsa> Building a video server with a Pi ... so relevant to South Africa ...
<gerritfromsa> Pi and a few usb cams linux running motion and voila !
<gerritfromsa> there must be a project page for this , let me google ... 
 * gerritfromsa is back (gone 00:23:37)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> quite a few of the guys have them
<gerritfromsa> found a link but they're using vnc , can do better with apache or mini-httpd ....
<gerritfromsa> http://pingbin.com/2012/12/raspberry-pi-web-cam-server-motion/
<gerritfromsa> but its way to easy - will only take 5 minutes ...
<gerritfromsa> would be nice if you combine asterisk so that it calls you when there's movement in your yard !
<charl_> Kilos: sorry i don't have it here right now... at home atm and my laptop isn't upgraded yet
<Kilos> np charl_ 
<Kilos> gerritfromsa: you know asterisk?
<Kilos> one of the guys is battling with the one he has to keep going
<gerritfromsa> very well yes
<Kilos> cool when magespawn gets here tell him
<Kilos> he does it at a game ranch
<Kilos> game park
<gerritfromsa> magespawn - from PE right ?
<gerritfromsa> seen him on #asterisk
 * gerritfromsa is away: Taking a walk outside ...
<Kilos> hluhluwe
 * gerritfromsa is back (gone 00:06:59)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> can one get one of those google sites and sell stuff from there
 * gerritfromsa is away: Taking a walk outside ...
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Mezenir> hows it going ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Mezenir> good thanks
<Kilos> yo Snowy2 
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> thanks
<nlsthzn>  :)
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry for not getting back to you this morn
<inetpro> was another tough day
<Kilos> np inetpro 
<Kilos> im playing on 13.10 kde
<inetpro> Kilos: well done!
<Kilos> but they hid the workspace switcher
 * inetpro will wait for 14.04
<Kilos> and setting up 3g is an art
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man
<Kilos> ya man
<inetpro> what you mean?
<Kilos> i dont know why they moving away from stuff that works
<Kilos> its not all in nm
<inetpro> what you mean with workspace switcher?
<Kilos> you gotta go settings then open something and move mobile stuffs to the right block and then make it work in there and then only connect
<Kilos> and no auto connect button anymore
<Kilos> grrrrr
<Kilos> its getting like modern cars. you cant fix it yourself
<Kilos> need a special computer to tell you whats wrong
<inetpro> Kilos: what do you mean with workspace switcher?
<Kilos> those little black blocks next to the launcher
<Kilos> that hidden now
<Kilos> gotta ctrl=F1 and more
<inetpro> you mean the pager?
<Kilos> ctrl+F1-10 here
<Kilos> eish is it called a pager now
<inetpro> remember this is kubuntu
<inetpro> it's never been called the workspace something meggafter
<Kilos> but it installs super fast
<Kilos> 15 mins on single core p4 and 12 mins on here
<inetpro> what hot keys did you used to use?
<Kilos> on 12.04 kde there are them little black blocks on the left on the bottom panel
<Kilos> i used them before
<Kilos> all keys cool here
<Kilos> no hot keys i type to slow
<inetpro> Kilos: here's an old page talking about the Desktop Pager: http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch02s02.html
<Kilos> anyway im working through things
<Kilos> you gotta spray banweed
<inetpro> The desktop pager is a square with a default of four numbered sections. Each section represents a virtual desktop.....
<Kilos> before the dubbeltjies seed
<Kilos> ya thats the thing
<inetpro> if it's missing by default it's probably just available as a widget
<inetpro> go add it from the widgets
<Kilos> i looked through them all but wasnt looking for a pager
<Kilos> will try that ty
<Kilos> gotta find the wallpapers too. not too keen on blue
<inetpro> actually here's the more modern description: http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/Pager
<Kilos> but konversation bloeps
<superfly> BLOEP!
<Kilos> bell.ogg
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping?
<inetpro> superfly: hi
<superfly> hi inetpro
<superfly> inetpro: have you seen ownCloud ?
<Kilos> ya that thing inetpro 
<inetpro> superfly: yes and no
<inetpro> I've seen ownCloud but haven't used it
<inetpro> yet
<superfly> your own personal drop box
<inetpro> something I have to try
<superfly> and with version 6, you can edit LibreOffice documents IN YOUR BROWSER YO!
<inetpro> that I noticed
<inetpro> that sounds very cool indeed
<Kilos> haha found the pager ty
<tumbleweed> superfly: hi
<magespawn> good evening
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'm having a very strange issue with my work PC, and I can't figure it out exactly. Running Debian unstable, and once KDE has started up, and all the apps on autostart have started, any GUI apps that use Qt in any way no longer start
<superfly> hi magespawn
<superfly> tumbleweed: do you know where i'd be able to get some help with this?
<Kilos> hi magespawn we got a asterisk guy for you
<superfly> I've Googled and not come up with anything conclusive
<magespawn> hey superfly and Kilos
<magespawn> really? cool beans
<Kilos> gerritfromsa: says he knows it very well
<magespawn> yes i was chatting in #asterisk the other day with and a couple of the other guys
<magespawn> ^him
<Private_User> evening people, sorry Kilos, was not at my computer the whole day, so what does this command do?
<tumbleweed> superfly: tail .xsession-errors?
<superfly> tumbleweed: nothing there :-/
<tumbleweed> superfly: strace?
<Kilos> which one Private_User ?
<superfly> I thought it might be that, I also thought it might be dbus
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'll try that.
<Private_User> sudo aptitude install lubuntu-restricted-extras lubuntu-restricted-addons
<Kilos> oh that adds some things not available in the basic install
<Private_User> ok what type of things?
<magespawn> Kilos I think is also adds the mp3 and dvd codecs which are not free, it might also add things like screensavers, i forget
<superfly> tumbleweed: looks like that will be quite useful, thanks!
 * superfly will try it tomorrow
<tumbleweed> superfly: if that fails, I guess it's time to dive in with gdb
<superfly> tumbleweed: yeah, that's what I was figuring
<superfly> I just haven't had the time to dig into it recently, work has been hectic
<tumbleweed> yeah, that's why I don't run unstable on my laptop. things like this do happen
<Private_User> ok thanks
<superfly> tumbleweed: it was happening in Kubuntu too, which is why it is frustrating me - I installed Debian to get away from it, and it has followed me. What's also weird is that I'm running unstable here at home, and the only problem I have is when the nvidia drivers decide they're not installed
<tumbleweed> superfly: #debian-kde / #kubuntu?
<superfly> tumbleweed: yeah, I'll try them once I've run strace. Thanks for the help!
<tumbleweed> np
<Kilos> but , inetpro 13.10 kde is much faster than 12.04 unity
<Kilos> and it put the pager on the right this time
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: nice
<inetpro> that is good news
<Kilos> very fast it is
<Kilos> like i said 12 mins install to rebbot time
<Kilos> 12.04 was 25
<Kilos> i like it
<inetpro> wow
<inetpro> that's half
<magespawn> cool beans Kilos
<Kilos> yeah very fast i was shocked
<charl_> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> thats the kind of thing where you get your book out to wait and the thing has already loaded
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> will be rocket dust on a quadcore machine
<magespawn> hi ChanServ 
<Kilos> lol yeah
<magespawn> hi charl_ 
<magespawn> lol
<charl_> magespawn: ChanServ says hi :)
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> right
<Kilos> twits
<magespawn> hah
<Kilos> the noobs be clever magespawn 
<Kilos> one does web design and other does lots more and asterisk
<charl_> magespawn: long time no speak to, how's the new job going
<Kilos> wants to talk about asterisk stuff at next meet
<Kilos> or using a PI to do stuff
<Kilos> i forget now
<Kilos> you miss lots when you arent here man
<magespawn> charl_, pretty hectic at the moment, still getting used to how things work, and trying to sort everything out
<charl_> yeah it's always like that with a new job, ask me, i know
<magespawn> sorry Kilos, it is going to be a little longer then my adsl will have been moved and i can set up my quassel server again
<Kilos> nm i forgive you
<magespawn> charl_, this is the first time i have ever worked on a large-ish company, it has always been small places before this
<charl_> i am currently scouting around for a new job myself actually
<charl_> so far i have had two very positive responses and two really negative responses
<charl_> i'm starting to realise i put myself on some type of niche pillar, but that's also a good thing
 * gerritfromsa is back (gone 02:56:58)
<charl_> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hey
<charl_> how's it going
<nlsthzn> I am fine thanks and yourself?
<charl_> i'm great
<nlsthzn> awesome
 * nlsthzn busy trying to get a monochrome icon for xchat to display in the taskbar... not as easy as it sounds :/
<nlsthzn> brb
<Kilos> ai
<charl_> wb Kilos 
<gerritfromsa> folders finally rsynced ... 
<Kilos> stupid e220
<Kilos> gerritfromsa: chat to magespawn 
<charl_> i used to have a huawei e220 usb hsdpa modem
<Kilos> ty charl_ 
<gerritfromsa> magespawn, we should stop meeting like this ...
<charl_> is that what you're talking about Kilos ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya
<charl_> haha ! that was from years ago, funny i just thought about it when you mentioned it
<Kilos> but its lekker fast i got up to 500kB/s while downloading
<Kilos> its got some timeout thing in it
<gerritfromsa> on 3g myself ... better than adsl where I live.
<Kilos> this new kde see if but 12.04 refuses
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> so now i cant just reboot to another drive i gotta change sim in modems
<Kilos> aw no one said hi to herrie
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> nou is hy die herrie in
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry oom
<Kilos> Maaz: coffie please
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sorry for what
<gerritfromsa> Maaz, got my msg regarding wget ?
<Maaz> gerritfromsa: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<inetpro> for not greeting the herrie in guy
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i didnt see him
<Kilos> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<inetpro> gerritfromsa: Maaz is a bot
<gerritfromsa> seems to be the case ...
<Kilos> gerritfromsa: if there is a message from him you get it as soon as you chat and it normally opens a pm windows if you login in and theres one
<gerritfromsa> got it
<gerritfromsa> I mean i get it
<Kilos> Maaz: with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz: and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz: dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> hmm...
<gerritfromsa> quick question - what v6 client do you guys prefer to use ?
 * inetpro enjoys a sip of virtual coffee
<inetpro> gerritfromsa: v6 client?
<magespawn> hey gerritfromsa 
<gerritfromsa> Ipv6 tunnel client ? 
<charl_> miredo
<charl_> for teredo
<gerritfromsa> Microsoft ... eish
<inetpro> gerritfromsa: ahh, interesting question
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> microstinks
<charl_> i used to have a sixxs tunnel, used aiccu
<charl_> gerritfromsa: it's the only way to get a simple tunnel going without too much fuss
 * inetpro unfortunately has not yet worked with ipv6
<gerritfromsa> use gogo6
<charl_> gerritfromsa: just because it was invented by microsoft doesn't automatically make it bad
<gerritfromsa> not automatically but eventually ...
<charl_> eventually ?!
<magespawn> ha
<magespawn> n other words, after a few years of development and improvements
<charl_> you lost me, if i insert that into my above sentence it still doesn't make sense
<charl_> so if you give it enough time, that it was invented by microsoft doesn't matter?
<magespawn> just a bit of a joke really
<Kilos> magespawn: gerritfromsa uses fedora and centos
<magespawn> vista and windows 8
<magespawn> are they not very close to each other?
<gerritfromsa> vista !!!! serious ?
<charl_> no windows 7 had huge improvements on the kernel level
<charl_> windows 8 is just an all-round disaster
<charl_> and windows 8.1 is an even bigger disaster than windows 8
<magespawn> i was saying about fedora and centos
<gerritfromsa> coincidentally after microsoft acquired Suse Linux ...
<charl_> oh sorry, two threads got mixed :)
<magespawn> vista and win 8 have a lot in common then
<gerritfromsa> that right microsoft bought into linux ... wow
<charl_> yeah, a next iteration making things even worse than the previous version
<magespawn> they bought Suse Linux? did not know that
<charl_> yeah me neither
<charl_> to be honest i have not been following suse for a number of years, even though it was one of the first distros i used
<gerritfromsa> part of a Novell acquisition
<gerritfromsa> just like oracle bought Open Office , Virtualbix and MySQL from IBM ...
<gerritfromsa> Open Office evolved into Libre Office ...
<gerritfromsa> and MySQL evolved into MariaDB ...
<gerritfromsa> software is just getting better ...
<magespawn> seen now, i learn a lot just in the space of a few minutes
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> mariadb is a *fork* of mysql, mysql didn't "evolve" into mariadb though
<charl_> open office though is doomed, let's face it
<gerritfromsa> it's nbo fork - it's a drop in replacement with a improved core
<charl_> well innodb isn't exactly looking bad at the moment either
<charl_> and that's also gpl licensed... but managed by oracle unfortunately
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see youall tomorrow again
<charl_> what is this about apache having taken over open office now
<gerritfromsa> open office could possibly be revived by mozilla - they have taken over development
<charl_> ciao Kilos 
<charl_> mozilla ?
<superfly> Did MariaDB manage to get InnoDB to follow with it, or are they having to drop InnoDB support?
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
<charl_> you mean apache?
<gerritfromsa> yes they have already releases a online version of open office
<gerritfromsa> soon serious competition for office 365 ...
<gerritfromsa> then we can all offer office functionality over the cloud !
<gerritfromsa> the future looks rosy
<charl_> i think you have some of your facts mixed up
<magespawn> night Kilos
<charl_> what is this about novell being bought by microsoft - they were aquired by the attachmate group in 2011
<gerritfromsa> PART of novell was acquired by microsoft just as PART of IBM was sold to oracle
<gerritfromsa> not the entire company ...
<superfly> charl_: attachmate group is owned by a set of companies, including MS, IIRC
<superfly> not that it's making a difference to SuSE, it seems. They're still as strong as ever.
<charl_> can't find it back on the wikipedia, but maybe that's possible
<inetpro> superfly: XtraDB is a fork of InnoDB created and maintained by Percona
<inetpro> XtraDB is completely compatible with InnoDB
<charl_> "Novell now operates as two separate business units under the Novell and SUSE brand names and joins Attachmate and NetIQ as holdings of The Attachmate Group. Certain intellectual property assets are planned to be sold to CPTN Holdings, a consortium of companies led by Microsoft.[24]"
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attachmate
<Symmetria> hrm
<superfly> Ah, there you go.
<gerritfromsa> http://blogs.computerworld.com/17416/who_really_bought_novell_microsoft
<gerritfromsa> not that it matters because Linux is the future
<charl_> interesting theory
<Symmetria> lo
<gerritfromsa> Linux administrators already earn 40% more than there windows counterparts worldwide
<charl_> but it's a *theory* mind you
<Symmetria> wow juniper is using puppet 
<charl_> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> to do automated router config deployment
<Symmetria> thats cool
<gerritfromsa> I got one word for you - Android !
<Symmetria> and they do chef as well
<gerritfromsa> Symmetria, you running the script with expect ?
<Symmetria> gerrit no, they prefer NOT to do expect, its all xml based stuff 
<gerritfromsa> thats nice , xml is clean
<charl_> readable, but bloated
<charl_> inetpro: btw, i still wanted to pass this by you
<charl_> i finally managed to get some of my thoughts down on "paper" (so to speak) http://charl.eu/e2ee/
<inetpro> charl_: hmm...
<charl_> i still need to sit down and write it up properly though with some diagrams
<charl_> been really busy the last month, a lot of things are happening atm
<inetpro> I will check that when I have time... maybe in a few weeks from now
<charl_> no problem i will not have any time in the next few weeks either
<magespawn> ahh nothing like planning
<charl_> first need to get my jobs sorted out and everything
<charl_> haha
<magespawn> that seems to be a common problem
<charl_> nah it's just a lot of things are happening, you know when they say these things come in bundles ?
<charl_> where you have a lot of stuff to do in a very short space of time
<magespawn> as always, not enough time in the day
<superfly> mine don't come in bundles, in my case more and more is added to the pile
<magespawn> good night night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-05
<nuvolari> o/ morning
<bduk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> morning superfly Private_User and others
<Private_User> morning Kilos,hows it going?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Private_User> ah not too bad
<Kilos> do you work from home doing web designs?
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk mazal 
<Kilos> werk wget nou soos jy dit wil he mazal ? ek sien nog tips in die pos
<Private_User> yep I work from home
<Private_User> sometimes doing web design
<Kilos> wow how do you advertise?
<mazal> Nope Kilos 
<Kilos> aw
<Private_User> on the internet but currently need to set up my own website and once that is done I can do saome serious advertising/marketing
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> haha the fools. telkom say their LTE is for areas where there is no adsl. liars. its all setup in cities
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> and all on contract
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> and Xethron 
<Kilos> inetpro, http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/547017-Telkom-Mobile-
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> if your modem can do the 2300 frequency you can go lte
<Kilos> hi my friend
<Kilos> without a contract
<Squirm> magespawn: The Big Cat Sanctuary was worth it
<Squirm> thanks for that
<magespawn> Squirm, you are welcome
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm happy with my speed
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> LTE will give me too much data too quickly
<Kilos> dont work too hard
<Kilos> i gotta do a reinstall here on unity to try get 12.04 working on the e220
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> makes me wonder about the new unity if its also fast like the new kde
<inetpro> Kilos: but thanks for the info anyway
<Kilos> np
<bmg505> good morning
<Kilos> hi bmg505 long time no hear
<bmg505> ja man, life is getting in the way
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> is that genuine life or this thing we call work?
<bmg505> nah RL and work, ffs its killing me one day at a time :)
<Kilos> ffs?
<bmg505> yanks just pasted this link and our internet connections chokes with it http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/308/b/d/untitled_317_by_dennisk4-d6t2m8t.gif
<bmg505> I'd rather meet my end happy living in a fruit paradize
<Kilos> tropical island in the sun
<bmg505> but then that would be a bloody boring end
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> wow, I have been treated well by vendors in the past
<Symmetria> but the lengths juniper has gone to to try and convince us that they are the right partner... is fucking mindblowing
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<magespawn> bmg505 i can't get it either
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<gerritfromsa> Good mornin !
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy gerritfromsa 
<Symmetria> hrm, this anonymous shit 
<Symmetria> is gonna get REAL interesting today
<Symmetria> people already gathering in some pretty key locations and well, god knows how big this will get 
<Symmetria> and how much chaos will arise 
<gerritfromsa> long live anonymous
<Symmetria> gerritfromsa heh anonymous is an interesting force, but on occasion, they can be... troublesome
<Kilos> hi tal0n Symmetria 
<tal0n> hi all
<gerritfromsa> it will always be the 1st group that do something that will make mistakes and get all the blame
<Kilos> what you on about Symmetria ?
<tal0n> hi Kilos
<gerritfromsa> at least someone is doing something
<Symmetria> kilos anonymous is planning on putting a million+ people marching in the streets today world wide
<Symmetria> *HUGE* demonstrations planned 
<Symmetria> they are calling it the million mask march
<Kilos> for what goal?
<Symmetria> and they have the numbers to actually do that 
<Symmetria> kilos general protest about censorship on the internet, violations of freedom, politics being played on the internet etc
<Kilos> aha
<Symmetria> they are basically going out to say "leave the internet for those that use it, and keep your government style bullshit off it"
<Kilos> good luck to them and us
<gerritfromsa> make sure you're surfing silent if youre using the word anonymous
<gerritfromsa> anyone knows where  can still find DDR2 server ram ?
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> ask Symmetria gerritfromsa 
<Kilos> hes a server network man
<Kilos> wbb. going to kde
<Vince-0> hi!
<magespawn> hey Vince-0 
<nuvolari> o/ hi Vince-0, oom kil<tab>, magespawn, maiatoday, gerritfromsa 
<magespawn> what up nuvolari ?
<Vince-0> nuvolari !
 * gerritfromsa is away: Hmmmm ...
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> stupid 13.04 dont see my arab modem
<Kilos> and 12.04 dont see the other one
<Kilos> grrr
<Vince-0> try fedora?
<Kilos> no man, i love ubuntu
<Kilos> no brain space to learn rpm stuffs too
<Vince-0> noo just use package manager
<Kilos> just gotta find a way to hack into the E220 modem and turn off timeouts then i can use it through the router
<Vince-0> I've been running Fedora on my laptop at work for over a year now no problems
<Kilos> better than kubuntu
<Kilos> i just cured the modem auto start i think with a script i was given for 12.04
<Kilos> 13.04 mobile setup is too involved
<Kilos> tumbleweed: what section of the buntu dev work do you do?
<Kilos> good morning as well
<tumbleweed> Kilos: whatever I feel like - mostly archive maintainance
<tumbleweed> but these days, not too much
<Kilos> you still talk to them
<tumbleweed> occasionally
<Kilos> ask them not to make things more difficult. and try follow the lines like with 10.10 where everything just worked
<tumbleweed> hah
<Kilos> not to make things more difficult to setup
<tumbleweed> nobody is trying to make things more difficult
<Kilos> noobs get frightened away like that
<Kilos> sjoe you must see the involved setup needed to get 3g working
<tumbleweed> plug in, connect?
<tumbleweed> that's how it always used to work
<Kilos> not anymore
<Kilos> you used to get a popup about mobile broadband device detected, click to setup
<Kilos> thats gone
<tumbleweed> you only get that once, I think
<Kilos> maybe i missed it, install goes too fast
<Kilos> thats a very good thing. installs as fast as installing dos
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Does somebody know how do I move an already opened app to another workspace ?
<mazal> on 12.04
<mazal> Nevermind , found it
<tumbleweed> shift ctrl-alt-arrows?
<mazal> I am so stupid
<mazal> Forgot about the "hold super key in for shortcuts display " thing lol
<superfly> tumbleweed: so, strace proved useful. I now know where the issue is occurring. Now to figure out how to fix it :-/
<tumbleweed> what was it?
<Kilos> wb magespawn hi sakhi 
<Kilos> aw poor maia has a bad connection
<Kilos> or a 5 min timeout
<superfly> tumbleweed: basically, this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/58171
<superfly> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/58171/comments/47
 * gerritfromsa is back (gone 03:41:28)
<mazal> Cheers everyone , enjoy your evening
<gerritfromsa> \quit
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Vince-0> home time!
<Symmetria> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BYTkUhdCcAEnGkS.jpg:large
<Kilos-> yay its summer time again. 17/34°c
<Kilos-> Symmetria: ping
<Kilos-> hey Private_User see here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu:Saucy#Hardware_requirements
<Kilos-> looks like the new kubuntu can run on 384m ram minimum
<Kilos-> or are you happy with lubuntu
<Tonberry> i would not run kubuntu on less than 1gb of ram
<Kilos-> me neither even though this one is fast
<Kilos-> some things still open slowly even with 1.5g ram
<Kilos-> but he also wants to install to his lappy so it should be great there
<Kilos-> unless thats also only got 512m ram
<kbmonkey> 0/ lo
<Kilos-> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos-> hows my monkey
<kbmonkey> you got a tail Kilos- 
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> sorry
<kbmonkey> are you a monkey too?
<kbmonkey> apie
<kbmonkey> if I lie down now I will fall asleep
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> long day
<Kilos> hi psy
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> oh that was leaving not joining
<Kilos> twit
<kbmonkey> yup, you missed it man
<kbmonkey> better luck next time :]
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> you well apart from tired kbmonkey ?
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> i got a pretty 13.04 kde. 10 workspaces each with a different wallpaper
<Kilos> and no blue
<kbmonkey> good work Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> took long enough
<kbmonkey> I am sure, phew
<kbmonkey> too much of work that is for me. 
<Kilos> yo aquarat 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo the pro
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hello inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> have you recovered from the late nights yet?
<Kilos> yeah i kinda good today ty and you?
<inetpro> tired
<Kilos> you do nothing all day how can you be tired
<Kilos> make the appies work harder
<kbmonkey> Kilos, having a nice rooi bos tea
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> i just gotta still sort one prob here
<Kilos> unity sees my arab modem only and kde sees the e220 0nly
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> sounds like a missing udev rule
<Kilos> so drive swop means sim change as well
<kbmonkey> eish, 
<Kilos> explain?
<kbmonkey> each usb device has a model code built into it. when you connect it, the kernel looks in it's little database for known device codes...
<Kilos> ok and then?
<kbmonkey> let me see..
<Kilos> oh if i run lsusb on both it shows them there
<Kilos> kde even tries to dial out but fails everytime
<Kilos> but works perfect with the e220
<kbmonkey> on the pc where e220 works run 'dmesg'. then do the same on the other os. compare.
<kbmonkey> you might see the one recognizes it's "zero-cd" a fake cd that has the windows setup files. it swithces over to modem mode.
<kbmonkey> but sometimes it won't switch and gets stuck on zero-cd mode
<kbmonkey> installing usb-modeswitch helps with this
<Kilos> i have that
<Kilos> anyway dont worry
<Kilos> i will try putting the e220 in the router and getting connected that way
<kbmonkey> ...
<kbmonkey> (net down?)
<Kilos> im sure both will accept that
<kbmonkey> eish
<Kilos> router rsting because i was getting timeouts then found it was the e220 not the router
<Kilos> so flash again and upgraded first to vmc that voda then then flashed and put mobile partner and it didnt timeout today
<Kilos> eish eish eish
<kbmonkey> it's modem makers not helping to keep their device codes up to date with our nice operating system :(
<Kilos> i see 13.10 only supported till dec this year
<Kilos> that sucks
<Kilos> Raring Ringtail is not an LTS (Long Term Support) release. It will be supported with security updates for both the desktop and server versions until December 2013.
<kbmonkey> sudo usb_modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 1003 -V 0x12d1 -P 1003 -R
<kbmonkey> and remove the modem and connect again.
<Kilos> ty i will save that
<kbmonkey> that only works until reboot
<Kilos> oh you mean for the one that dont see the e220
<kbmonkey> those are the numbers that need to be added to the device database I spoke of earlier :)
<kbmonkey> yes, for that one
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> thats only on 12.04
<kbmonkey> you want the other way around?
<Kilos> ill save that onna stick
<Kilos> what you mean?
<kbmonkey> those are the same numbers you see in "lsusb" by the way
<kbmonkey> 0x12d1 and 1003
<Kilos> oh ya 
<Kilos> vendor and product
<kbmonkey> so you can try the other modem on 13.?? if you run lsusb and replace those numbers accordingly (gulp)
<Kilos> the other modem has different numbers
<kbmonkey> I hope that helps you Kilos - sorry if that command looks very scary. 
<Kilos> 0000 was the product
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey thats lekker
<Kilos> its not serious, im not offline just need sim swop
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> it tells your computer to see the usb device as a modem. like an order.
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> even if the modem shows different numbers in lsusb?
<Kilos> sjoe
<kbmonkey> yes
<kbmonkey> use the number in lsusb if you can
<kbmonkey> also try it before and after connecting the modem too. it might need the modem connected to run.
<kbmonkey> then remove and reconnect modem
<kbmonkey> like tuning spark plugs. engine must be running to tune it. haha.
<kbmonkey> ..or not?
<Kilos> ive tried the numbers in the modem but didnt reconnect it
<kbmonkey> maybe I electrocute myself 
<Kilos> maybe thats where i went wrong
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you dont tune spark plugs man
<kbmonkey> "no switching method given. Resetting usb device. Ok, device was reset. Run lsusb to note any changes. Bye."?
<Kilos> where you read that?
<kbmonkey> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/386769-Vodacom-E220-Usb-Modem-on-Ubuntu-11-10?p=7333553&viewfull=1#post7333553
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> its not very helpful 
<Kilos> never mind man i fought modems since i got the arab one remember
<Kilos> had to unlock it from ahab land too
<Kilos> so im learning
<Kilos> just slowly
<Kilos> ty for the help kbmonkey 
<Kilos> i go sleep
<Kilos> nag inetpro lekker slaap
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos 
<kbmonkey> good luck oom :)
<Kilos> ty lad
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-06
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> yo bduk mazal 
<Kilos> sit op die LTS ek lees support for 13.10 eindig december
<Kilos> baie snaaks
<bduk> More Kilos  and all others
<Kilos> Symmetri1: fix your nick
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> 13.10 kan mos nie Desember eindig nie , dis veronderstel om 9 maande te wees
<Kilos> morning drussell 
<Kilos> ek het dit gelees gisteraand somewhere
<Kilos> Raring Ringtail is not an LTS (Long Term Support) release. It will be supported with security updates for both the desktop and server versions until December 2013.
<mazal> Raring is 13.04 nie 13.10 nie
<Kilos> dis te kort ek ek geniet kde in 13.10
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> sjoe nou voel ek beter
<mazal> Saucy is 13.10
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> domkopf ne
<drussell> Kilos: good evening :o)
<mazal> Moet gaan tot Augustus as my Wiskunde nou reg is
<Kilos> hehe drussell where are you now?
<drussell> Kilos: (I'm in Phoenix, Arizona)
<Kilos> wow you get around hey
<drussell> Kilos: hehe so they say ;o)
<Kilos> all good drussell ?
<Kilos> summer in za
<drussell> Kilos: all good! how about you?
<drussell> Kilos: nice! weather's pretty good here too I have to say
<Kilos> yeah good ty, loving 13.10 kde
<Kilos> fastest install ive ever had
<drussell> Kilos: cool
<Kilos> is 14.04 gonna be even better
<drussell> Kilos: should be, there's been a lot of good feedback on 13.10 for some of the subtle improvements, and the plan is 14.04 should be similar, not too many big bang changes, but polish to make a great LTS
<Kilos> just had a funny bootup this morning, 18 terminals opened  with header of Blankscreen.kss <9>
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> but everything works after closing them
<Kilos> was quite funny
<drussell> Kilos: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314859
<Kilos> keep up the good work drussell 
<Kilos> ty
<drussell> Kilos: np, seems to be an upstream KDE issue, but people are working on it
 * drussell heads off to bed, early start tomorrow
<Kilos> cool ty very much
<drussell> Kilos: yvw, laters!
<Kilos> enjoy
<superfly> morning
<Kilos> hi superfly 
 * Kilos looks forward to 14.04
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> tumbleweed: I reinstalled all my base libraries from an international server, and now my computer works
<tumbleweed> wat
<tumbleweed> superfly: the mirror you use will make no difference
<superfly> tumbleweed: as long as it's not a South African mirror
<superfly> the ZA mirrors do not work
<superfly> well, maybe LEG does, but IS, WebAfrica and mirror.ac.za are out of date and buggy
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm having a good rest?
<Squirm> Kilos: my 2nd day back at work
<Squirm> just went up for a long weekend
<Kilos> aha you must talk to that new guy
<Kilos> forget his nick now, about using pi for other things
<Squirm> ok
<Kilos> he will discuus it at the monthly meet
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<tumbleweed> superfly: neology's mirror tends to be in good shape
<tumbleweed> but seriously, it's not possible for a mirror to be buggy, just out of date
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> how do i print/pdf a log file on a server?
<magespawn> scp the file to a gui system and do it from there?
<magespawn> sorry, got disconnected, was there an answer?
<Kilos> nope
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<mazal> I have this somewhere in a manual I think , lemme look
<Kilos> do it that way then if its quickest magespawn 
<magespawn> i have copied the /var/log directory to my laptop and i can do it from there
<Kilos> get it where you can see it
<Kilos> thats a good idea. what prob are you looking for?
<mazal> Sorry magespawn , I only have how to take man pages to pdf
<magespawn> people logging in or attempting log in from outside the network
<magespawn> ty mazal
<magespawn> i can pdf them from my laptop
<mazal> magespawn, man a2ps
<mazal> That might help
<magespawn> thanks
<mazal> and man ps2pdf
<mazal> Looks like you can first take it to ps format and then from ps to pdf
<mazal> But might be more work than just copying to your laptop though
<mazal> For example , I did one quickly with these 2 commands :
<mazal> a2ps upgradeslist.txt -o upgradeslist.ps
<mazal> ps2pdf upgradeslist.ps upgradeslist.pdf
<mazal> Maybe you can make a script , the filenames should be the same every time yes ?
<Kilos> sjoe slim ne
<magespawn> there is a log rotator running so the old log get number on them 1, 2 etc
<mazal> ai
<magespawn> the current log is always the same name though
<magespawn> so unless you need to look at the history that should be fine
<mazal> Indeed
<magespawn> mazal would i need to do it file by file?
<mazal> I dunno magespawn
<mazal> Output file must be specified , so I assume it will need to be file by file
<magespawn> cool ty
<mazal> But someone smart might have a way around that
<magespawn> i will google and bring it up again later
<mazal> My scripting knowledge is to low
<magespawn> maybe inetpro will know
<mazal> I have seen scripts for multiple files , but I dunno those options
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> yo henkj 
<henkj> yo Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<magespawn> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Vince-0> !
<magespawn> ohi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> if something that used to give probs all of a sudden works do you just accept it or try find out thy and what happened
<Kilos> s/thy/why
<magespawn> if can find out, that is best, but can take awhile
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im happy! e220 seen by all drives today. yesterday only 13.10 saw it
<Kilos> and i did nothing
<Kilos> saved a command and a link from the monkey last night but didnt get to check it out even
<Kilos> murphy is having a day off
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> oh magespawn are you far from home
<Kilos> as in wifi cant reach home
<Squirm> so
<Squirm> hot
<Squirm> Maaz: weather for MooiRivier
<Maaz> Squirm: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Squirm> Maaz: weather for Treverton Schools
<Maaz> Squirm: City not found
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> QA, weather in mooirivier
<QA> Kilos: In Estcourt, South Africa at 8:00 AM SAST on November 06, 2013: 27°C; Humidity: 22%; Wind: at 0 km/h; Conditions: Scattered Clouds; Sunrise/set: 5:02 AM SAST/6:24 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 7:30 AM SAST/9:33 PM SAST
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Squirm
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<nuvolari> o/ hi Squirm, oom Kilos, psyatw
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> goed dankie nuvolari en jy?
<psyatw> hi nuvolari
<psyatw> ik spreek alleen nederlands
<psyatw> maar wij verstaan elkaar toch?
<psyatw> hoi charl :)
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> bah hating gnome terminal again
<charl> i hit alt+number key and then it switches tabs instead of switching "screens" inside of irssi
<Kilos> lol
<charl> there should be some standards for keyboard shortcuts so that these types of conflicts don't happen
<charl> it seems like youtube is also utterly kaput on debian inside of a browser like iceweasel with no flash installed
<charl> html video not yet properly implemented and working
<charl> oh and on a related note, did try windows 8.1 a couple of days ago, complete and utterly unusable
<charl> an even bigger disaster than windows 8
<Kilos> haha
<charl> brb
<nuvolari> heh, psyatw, dit is goed as ons mekaar verstaan :D
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom Kilos 
<psyatw> nuvolari, inderdaad :D
<psyatw> charl, I always fix the settings for it, so it works like konsole
<psyatw> but to be honest I haven´t used ubuntu since unity was introduced
<Kilos> chicken
<mazal> What can be worse than Win 8?
<Kilos> 8.1
<mazal> lol , ok
<Kilos> and everything there after
<Kilos> maybe they start using linux sometime
<mazal> Nee man , julle verstaan net nie Win nie
<Kilos> then all our probs will start
<mazal> Hy is tamaai , moet net niks saam hom laai nie
<Squirm> hey nuvolari 
<charl> back
<charl> psyatw: that's one of my biggest problems, i almost never spend any time configuring anything lol
<charl> mazal: you have these "hints" that pop up on the screen like "swipe from the right" or "swipe from the left" and you just can't get rid of them with the mouse and keyboard
<charl> mazal: they make you sign up for a microsoft account (mandatory now) before you can even complete the installation
<charl> mazal: then they require you to verify your email address; how the heck can you verify your address if you don't have a browser
<charl> mazal: fortunately i was just installing it inside a VM so i could go back to my host os for that but that's Just Plain Dumb (TM)
<psyatw> hoi mazal, ik begijp you niet meer
<mazal> Yeah I agree and with you. I'm just teasing ;) I don't want Win 8 anywhere near me
<psyatw> charl, yeah, but at least on linux I can keep my settings from version to version
<psyatw> so I usually only do it once every few years
<charl> psyatw: i3 is one of the few things i use with an extensive configuration but my older configuration file doesn't seem to work on the new version
<charl> psyatw: i need to fix that actually so i can get rid of gnome
<psyatw> charl, you don´t like gnome?
<psyatw> i3 is a window manager, right?
<psyatw> I haven´t used it yet
<charl> psyatw: yeah i3 is a simple tiling window manager with great keyboard navigation
<charl> psyatw: i hate non-keyboard window managers because it forces me to reach for the mouse too often and i like to keep both hands at the keyboard
<psyatw> charl, that seems like a good thing indeed, I hate the mouse too because it is causing so many problems for my arm and wrist
<charl> psyatw: one of my colleagues has issues with that actually, he switched to using his left hand and now alternates
<charl> but yeah i don't have any risk of developing those types of issues, it actually all started during the years where my primary computer was a laptop
<psyatw> charl, I used to do that too, but I used to have a trackball which was much better for me, I think I´ll buy another one in the future
<psyatw> oh
<charl> i used to sit around everywhere (the couch, outside, etc) and it wasn't convenient to attach a mouse and i hated the touchpad
<charl> because in africa it can get really hot (or in the netherlands in summer) and then my fingers get sweaty and the touchpad becomes painful to use
<charl> so i learned to become more and more dependent on the keyboard and now i can't get away from it, just so much faster and handier
<charl> it seems like the problem with youtube's html video is limited to iceweasel 17.0.10
<charl> because in chromium it works fine
<Kilos> oya charl i got 13.10 kde running lekker
<charl> great stuff
<magespawn> has anyone used cpanel here?
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> cremora inetpro 
<Kilos> wolke besig om te bou, hou duim vas
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> magespawn: i have, long time ago i used to develop cpanel plugins
<charl> custom usage stats and stuff, but that was years ago
<charl> took out some fancy tricks there
<Kilos> what is cpanel?
 * inetpro hates cpanel
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> you have these old-school hosting companies that provide you some panel thing to manage your website/email/etc
<charl> shared hosting
<charl> but most people are moving to vps'es these days so those are disappearing fast
<charl> it's now all cloud (saas/iaas)
 * nuvolari made an oath to never touch cpanel witha 10-feet pole again
<charl> bad experience or that it's proprietary and expensive?
<charl> i thought, for the level of the time, it was quite good actually (compared to alternatives)
<nuvolari> well, it was good, but if you have access to a root box, nothing beats that
<Kilos> i have enough problem keeping stuff here in order so not even listening to cloud stuff
<charl> of course, but that's why i said, those are old school shared hosting
<Kilos> what is magespawn trying to do?
<charl> Kilos: i'm pretty anti-cloud myself (i run/host everything myself)
<Kilos> yeah safer charl 
<charl> as far as possible, in any case
<charl> the only "cloud" thing i have an account on is probably linkedin
<charl> i host my own website/mail/xmpp etc
<charl> no github, self hosted git and cgit, etc
<Kilos> i wonder what is the aim of using cloud
<Kilos> has it any advantages over and above if you host your own and drives crash
<charl> it's convenient and scalable, but not necessarily cheap
<charl> well you don't have to maintain it yourself, it's done for you by some company
<charl> but then you have to trust the company of course
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> and once all your data and services belong and are owned by some external company, you're their b*tch basically
<Kilos> like trusting suse now ms has bought it
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl> well look at canonical and their ubuntu one platform, how is that any better
<charl> the server side is proprietary, you can't run your own ubuntu one server
<Kilos> ya but we dont host our stuff there
<charl> if you use ubuntu one you're basically canonical's b*tich
<charl> good for you
<Kilos> i only use it to pass stuff on
<charl> get a vps and use rsync after encrypting everything with gpg if you want remote backups
<charl> and you keep full control over the keys
<charl> or some cloud backup service, but that only after encrypting everything on your end
<Kilos> ill keep my own stuff here ty where i can switch it off when needed
<charl> very good, that's my ideal too
<charl> i am even considering moving my vps to my house but the problem is the cable network
<charl> they sometimes do maintenance and the line goes down for a couple of hours
<charl> usually early morning hours, but bad enough if you're running a mail server
<Kilos> you okes that got time to google please find me some low price 16g sticks for sale
<charl> 16g sticks?
<Kilos> ive looked at the local places but they want R120 for 8g
<Kilos> usb flash drives
<charl> oh that
<charl> i saw some 16gb drives for 10 euro but that's in NL, i'm sure that's too far away :P
<Kilos> thats still expensive when converted and postage
<charl> yeah exactly
<Kilos> Maaz, convert 10 EU to ZAR
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> oh my
<charl> Maaz: you have some serious stomach problems
<Maaz> charl: I already know stuff about you
<Kilos> arent they about 13 to 1
 * inetpro needs to play with OpenStack
<charl> Maaz: that almost sounded like a threat
<Maaz> charl: *blink*
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> OpenStack Community Q&A http://www.openstack.org/projects/openstack-faq/
<Kilos> sigh whats openstack
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> what for you wanna do that inetpro ?
<charl> i attended an openstack event some years back at oscon 2010
<charl> i was very impressed (got a sticker for my laptop) but afaik openstack is more about the infrastructure, not the software
<charl> i need to look at puppet - it seems like puppet is becoming very popular
<charl> hi gerritfromsa 
<gerritfromsa> charl, howziiiit
<Kilos> hi gerritfromsa talk to Squirm about your ideas with a PI
<Kilos> he has one too
<gerritfromsa> I think I published those links the other day  ... let me check my history ...
<gerritfromsa> Was basically building a nice little video sever with a Pi for next 2 nothing
<charl> video server with external hard drive attached via usb 3.0 ?
<charl> does the raspberry pi have gigabit ethernet or 100mbps?
<Kilos> he has a cam on his chopper
<charl> oh so you want to do live video streaming
<gerritfromsa> Pi , 4x USB cameras , Linux running with motion and viola ... 
<gerritfromsa> 100mbps
<charl> this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_%28surveillance_software%29
<gerritfromsa> The internal SD card should be ample
<charl> yeah i was thinking more about stored video
<gerritfromsa> or writing to san/nas
<gerritfromsa> Like the idea of the video server on my bike ...
<charl> a live video server on your bicycle... what would the point of that be?
<charl> don't you just want to make a recording and upload it to somewhere later?
<charl> personally i am more interested in this: http://raspberrycolocation.com/
<charl> for light-weight servers (mail/web/xmpp/etc)
<charl> the price of colocation per year is 36 euro
<charl> http://raspberrycolocation.com/applications/\
<charl> http://raspberrycolocation.com/applications/ (sorry finger slipped and pressed backslash-enter)
<gerritfromsa> charl, I meant on my dirtbike - would get angles I often miss with a helmet cam ...
<gerritfromsa> and it's easily powered by the bike ...
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> tell nuvolari about this too. he likes the roasties that come with dirt bikes
<Kilos> mountain bikes i think they called
<Kilos> he looked quite good at one stage
<gerritfromsa> a Dirt bike is a Motorbike (veldfiets)
<Kilos> oh a scrambler
<Kilos> they for crazy speed freaks
<Kilos> im a trials bike ballie
<gerritfromsa> sort of ... a scrambler actually refers to a specific style of bike ...
<Kilos> mind you no more biking now
<gerritfromsa> also have a dual sport and a naked , I just love the stuff ...
<charl> oh so you want to use the thing as a custom video recorder
<charl> now i understand, sorry i misunderstood the "server" part
<charl> not as in a web server, but as in a video recorder
<gerritfromsa> thats it
<charl> sounds like a great project
<charl> but then you would need somewhere to house it properly
<charl> otherwise it will get full of mud
<gerritfromsa> the video servers from Axis allows you to connect 'old-style' cctv cameras to it and it converts it to iptv ..
<gerritfromsa> yes the Pi can go under the seat and the webcams will just have to take it like a man
<Kilos> lol
<gerritfromsa> wonder how waterproof a usb cam is/can be made ?
<Kilos> silicon seals anything
<gerritfromsa> nothing that a bit of epoxy cant fix
<gerritfromsa> or silicon ...
<gerritfromsa> or put them in the indicator housings
<gerritfromsa> could actually be lekka to have in your car as well
<gerritfromsa> reverse camera , forward camera , left side cam ....
<gerritfromsa> charl, it would most definitely work for mail/web/xmpp ...
<gerritfromsa> I use it for XBMC and it streams 1080p
<gerritfromsa> also use it to build small PBXs
<charl> oh yes it has an hdmi out now right?
<gerritfromsa> jip
<charl> that sounds like something for me actually
<charl> because i want a fully open source television solution
<charl> then i just use the television as a display basically
<gerritfromsa> and it fires up when you switch the TV on!
<charl> or even a large computer display but i have a 27 inch right now and that's about the largest cheap computer display
<gerritfromsa> depending on yout TV set , it will power the USB port when you switch it on...
<charl> oh so it draws power from usb ?
<charl> how does it feed the video then - directly via usb or via hdmi?
<gerritfromsa> yes MICRO USB port
<charl> hmm interesting
<charl> worth while investigating
<charl> do you run debian on the raspberry ?
<gerritfromsa> pifactory.co.za in JHB keeps stock
<charl> raspbian
<gerritfromsa> or RS Components in Kyalami
<charl> doesn't help me but good for south african people
<charl> oh, sorted: http://paxnova.nl/raspberry-pi
<magespawn> thanks guys, i having to edit the company website on cpanel and cms as joomla
<magespawn> i will tackle this in the morning again
<magespawn> home time, later all
<charl> oh whow ! http://www.raspberrystore.nl/
<charl> whow, they are even distributed by farnell http://nl.farnell.com/raspberry-pi
<charl> this is very awesome i didn't know it was so big
<charl> farnell is huge, they are also known as element14 in some countries
<charl> they are like one of the biggest electronics distributors
<charl> (element number 14 is silicon btw)
<gerritfromsa> Mine came from element14 ...
<gerritfromsa> Pifactory sells element 14
<charl> do you know ben heck ?
<charl> he has a show sponsored by element14
<gerritfromsa> nope 
<charl> http://revision3.com/tbhs
<gerritfromsa> someyimes check darren kitchens show - hack5 - really awesome linus podcasts
<gerritfromsa> checking ...
<charl> yeah i have been following hak5 literally from season 1
<gerritfromsa> the chick presenter is very nice ...
<charl> shannon morse?
<gerritfromsa> oh yes Shannon .... oh yes Shannon ... oh yes .. oh oh ... 
<gerritfromsa> Ben Heck ,  looks interesting
<charl> everyone knows she has a great rack but sheesh keep your pants on (meant literally)
<charl> ben heck is awesome, he does a lot of mods/builds and some electronics work (including raspberry pi) etc
<gerritfromsa> and the girl got some IT knowledge too , how wonderful is that :)
<gerritfromsa> does he do some Arduino as well ?
<charl> unfortunately very scarce material :(
<charl> he has done some arduino in the past if i recall correctly
<gerritfromsa> I use x10 home automation stuff regularly for small projects but these open source Hardware projects open new doors ...
<gerritfromsa> I actually get it from a NL based company called Marmitek
<charl> interesting, don't know them
<gerritfromsa> They make the special South African plug with the X-10 stuff - 240V 5-60Hz
<charl> special south african plug? you mean the electrical supply socket?
<gerritfromsa> Yes it's unique to SA
<gerritfromsa> We developed it under apartheid
<charl> it's the old british plug actually but is only commonly used in south africa these days (although not exclusively)
<charl> no that's nonsense, it comes from britain
<gerritfromsa> due to the boycotts
<gerritfromsa> No UK is different
<gerritfromsa> It was developed by a local company
<charl> no the uk also used the same plug but they switched to the modern version of their plug many years ago
<charl> in some countries like in botswana they use a combination of the new and old plugs
<charl> in other african countries like kenya they only use the new plugs
<gerritfromsa> sjit you're right just wikipedia'd now
<gerritfromsa> called the BS 546
<gerritfromsa> shows you the misinformation we're sitting with
<gerritfromsa> Wait a minute , we did develop it , it did derive from the BS546 but we made some changes ... 
<gerritfromsa> so did India and Russia
<charl> that sounds more like it
<charl> the modern british plug is the BS 1363 (Type G) it seems
<charl> which is also used in many african countries
<charl> the modern south african plug is a variation of the original british design
<gerritfromsa> yes that I know I've travelled to 14 other African countries outside SA and I concur
<gerritfromsa> we OBVIOUSLY make it METRIC ! ;)
<gerritfromsa> not imperial ...
<charl> only backwards countries don't use the metric system, such as britain and the united states
<gerritfromsa> concur
<charl> the british plug is the only plug in europe that is not compatible with the europlug
<charl> all variations of european plugs are compatible with the europlug
<charl> that's why we say the british have an "island mentality"
<nuvolari> it'z raaaining, with sunshine
<nuvolari> jakkals trou met wolf se vrou
<nuvolari> I'm off
<nuvolari> o/
<gerritfromsa> brb
<tal0n> hello everyone
<Kilos> hi tal0n 
<tal0n> hi Kilos 
<nuvolari> o/ 
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hmm, wag net vir my stukkie hoender om gaar te word
<nuvolari> ek is nou nogals honger
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee and cremora
<Maaz> One at a time you twit!
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hmm... power died
<Symmetri1> holy shit i want a lab like juniper has here
<Symmetri1> its almost as big as the damn liquid data centre 
<Kilos> fix your nick Symmetri1 
<Kilos> are you buying servers there?
<Symmetria> nah we're testing routing gear
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hey inetpro you got this Google+ custom URL
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hows the head magespawn 
<magespawn> not too bad
<magespawn> still straining to take all the new stuff in
<Kilos> oh not bursting from the overload yet?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what OS you working on there
<Symmetria> junos
<magespawn> win 7 
<Symmetria> for me :)
<Symmetria> lol win 7 aint bad
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> win7 server
<Symmetria> win 7 is actually shockingly stable
<magespawn> scarily i am gettings my hands around 8 too
<Symmetria> Ive got a win 7 box I use every day that I aint rebooted in 8 months
<Kilos> ouch magespawn tell them thats why they get hacked
<Symmetria> kilos *shrug* you dont patch linux, bsd, or anything else u gonna get nailed if you aint behind layers of security
<Symmetria> the same rules with windows and linux apply there
<Kilos> isnt linux harder to hack from outside
<Symmetria> no, if anything its easier because its opensource to writing exploits for it is a helluva lot easier
<Kilos> then why doesnt everyone use windows servers?
<magespawn> they cost a fair amount of money
<Kilos> haha of course
<magespawn> and even the server is still has a gui, which in a lot of cases you do not need when accessing it remotely
<Kilos> ssh?
<Kilos> well hats off to you magespawn , 
<Symmetria> lol I stood infront of a 6 million dollar router just now
 * Symmetria lusts 
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> I want that, so I can sell it, and buy fancy cars ;p
<magespawn> Symmetria, thats not normal
<Symmetria> ;p yes it is, I can get it, sell it, and then lust after all the females I get with the money ;p
<Kilos> where would one use a router like that?
<magespawn> is there a default pplace to looks for backups in cpanel?
<Symmetria> in a massive ISP backbone
<Kilos> oh for isp's
<Kilos> i still think small 
<Kilos> forget about the big okes out there
<superfly> actually, it is a myth that linux is hacked more because it is open source. the reverse is true
<superfly> magespawn: yes, but I can't recall right now. it's in there, I've used it before
<magespawn> thanks superfly i think i have found it
<magespawn> called idera server backup manager
<magespawn> superfly do you think using a cms is better than not?
<Kilos> good luck with that magespawn 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> magespawn: always
<superfly> magespawn: and Drupal is king
<magespawn> indeed 
<magespawn> i have restored the site from a backup but now i get an error on the joomla login page
<magespawn> ahh well that is enough for one night, i am off to bed, good night all
<tal0n> cheers all
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> everything this vendor shows me
<Symmetria> Im like, can this be done through the central management
<Symmetria> they are like yeah but through cli...
<Symmetria> Im like, what part of I dont wantcertain people ever going to cli dont you understand
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-07
<magespawn> good morning
<nlsthzn> morning :)
<kbmonkey_> morning
<magespawn> good morning nlsthzn kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello magespawn 
<nlsthzn> how are we all this morning/
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> we are doing washing this morning. how are you nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> lovely... I should also start doing something... being in my pj's the whole day not the best :p
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn and others
<nlsthzn> good morning uncle Kilos 
<kbmonkey> morning Kilos 
<kbmonkey> its 7am now
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey you missed yesterdays good news
<kbmonkey> 7h11 to be exact
<Kilos> remember the commands and link you gave for the modem?
<Kilos> didnt need them everything just worked yesterday morning
<kbmonkey> just like that, by themselves?
<kbmonkey> good work there Kilos - a job well done ;P
<Kilos> yeah i dunno why though, thats frustrating
<Kilos> and the e220 doesnt timeout anymore either
<Kilos> :-)
<nlsthzn> better keep fiddling until it stops working again then ;p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> no man this is so lekker being able to boot from any of 3 drives without have to do extra work
<kbmonkey> haha nlsthzn ;D
<Kilos> what did i miss?
<kbmonkey> I need some strong coffee or narcotics to get through this week. where is that java?!
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> nlsthzn, why not?
<nlsthzn> ?
<magespawn> my wife would argue that there is nothing better
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<kbmonkey> lol magespawn - 
<kbmonkey> she is right
<bduk1> Goeie more almal
<Kilos> more bduk1 mazal 
<kbmonkey> it is almost work time folks
<Kilos> have a good day kbmonkey 
<bduk1> kbmonkey: Where do you work? I'm tyred already
<Kilos> tired
<mazal> Morning everyone
<bduk1> See how tyred i am Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> morning mazal 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> oh my, it seems the net is just getting worse
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<nlsthzn> more people awake = less bandwidth :/
<Kilos> morning gerritfromsa 
<gerritfromsa> more se
<Kilos> nope nlsthzn i mean everyone join/parting
<Kilos> môre ook ja
<nlsthzn> not seeing to much of that at the moment actually ?
<Kilos> mage used to be stable
<Kilos> third time he is gone this morning
<nlsthzn> ah ok... 
<Kilos> dunno how businesses get things done if irc cant even stay connected
<Kilos> i could stay on mxit and irc when nothing else connected
<nlsthzn> IRC seems to be pretty robust... but if freenode having issues on a specific server it could also effect only IRC
<Kilos> ok
<nlsthzn> so many variables :)
<nlsthzn> could even be something on the PC itself... rebooting, power issues, pressing alt+f4 by accident... who knows :p
<gerritfromsa> rock solid on 3G
<gerritfromsa> but must add Haynes commands to enforce best service on timeslot
<Kilos> yeah i find 3g is very stable here
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: I'm very slowly putting pieces together for a semi-automated home
<Squirm> funds are the only annoying factor, I have higher priorities
<Squirm> also want to use one for a car PC
<Squirm> touch screen, reverse camera, etc
<Squirm> bbl
<gerritfromsa> I got a little 7" from Autostyle that works well
<gerritfromsa> the screen is 12v powered but not touch - that would be 1st prize
<gerritfromsa> For stuff for your house check out x10-sa.co.za
<gerritfromsa> you can not build anything for less
<gerritfromsa> and the best thing is - no cabling ! its send signals over existing power
<gerritfromsa> If you'd like a Linux command line program to control X10 - I can recommend Heyu
<gerritfromsa> www.heyu.org
<Kilos> wb magespawn what you breaking
<magespawn> uploading a largish file
<magespawn> trying to get the website on line again
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<magespawn> there is a way to transfer the file from the backup server, but it fails on one file
<superfly> morning Kilos, magespawn, *
<magespawn> hey superfly
<gerritfromsa> magespawn, using http/ftp for the xfer ?
<magespawn> gerritfromsa, not too sure, what ever the default is for cpanel
<gerritfromsa> it might be a apache/php limit - is the file that fails larger than the others?
<magespawn> when i have restored the backup from the server, only one file is not transferred, so i thought to download the backup and try from here instead
<gerritfromsa> you could just ftp into the webserver 
<gerritfromsa> or use filezilla
<magespawn> it is a joomla based website, and after the restore i get an error on the admin page 
<gerritfromsa> what does the error say
<magespawn> JLIB_APPLICATION_ERROR_COMPONENT_NOT_LOADING
<gerritfromsa> that look like library issues ?
<magespawn> Error loading component: com_login, 1
<gerritfromsa> no offense but that why I like old school ... all these content managers is so complex when things go wrong ...
<gerritfromsa> did you check there support site ?
<gerritfromsa> isn't there a joomla channel on freenode ?
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> sheesh! so quick
<gerritfromsa> magespawn, fyi there is a dedicated joomla channel : #joomla
<Kilos> hehe gerritfromsa you use xchat hey?
<gerritfromsa> oh yes
<Kilos> in konversation ctrl+r underlines. is there something similar for xchat?
<gerritfromsa> comes by default with KDE - but you should know that using KDE yourself ;)
<Kilos> im not IT educated so everyday i learn something new
<Kilos> mainly because i forget what i did yesterday, hehe
<gerritfromsa> use the very basics of xchat myself ...
<Kilos> i still use unity as well because i dont believe ubuntu headed in the new direction for the fun of it
<gerritfromsa> where can one get a list of commands and what they are for?
<Kilos> they got plans im sure
<Kilos> oh i have them somewhere
<Kilos> will try find them through the day
<Kilos> maybe even on 10.10
<gerritfromsa> use KDE because it much less process intensice than gnome/unity but has a lot more features than something like xfce ...
<gerritfromsa> KDE is the beautiful middle ground 
<magespawn> gerritfromsa, i can seem to find the actual file name of the one file that does not transfer
<Kilos> i use kde in 13.10
<magespawn> so my thought was to try filezilla to upload the back up from here
<Kilos> but also unity 12.04
<gerritfromsa> magespawn, sounds like a pan
<gerritfromsa> magespawn, sounds like a plan
<gerritfromsa> plan the dive , and dive the plan as we like to say
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: the x10 stuff is generally expensive
<Squirm> I'm slowly writing a web interface with a python back end
<Squirm> it will be cabled though
<gerritfromsa> Squirm, compared to what?
<Squirm> am using cat5 to power stuff
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: compared to doing it yourself
<Squirm> buying the parts and piecing it together
<gerritfromsa> fair enough
<Squirm> and that website you pasted doesn't seem to work
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20wCUQMPg
<Kilos> there are the xchat commands
<Kilos> i go take sheep out wbb
<gerritfromsa> www.x10-sa.co.za ? just tried it now and it works OK
<gerritfromsa> Kilos, sweet
<Squirm> needs the www
<Squirm> R360 for one light
<Squirm> I can control 1 light for...
<Squirm> maybe R15
<Squirm> well, Pi obviously costs, but for each piece I do myself it's cheap
<Squirm> only issue is that the Pi is limited by the number of GPIO. Looking at the BeagleBone Black - my issue is I'm not very controller savvy, the Pi has a very nice userbase with plenty tuts
<gerritfromsa> that why you need the arduino to go with ...
<Squirm> see, I don't do the lower levels of programming... I like python
<Squirm> though I think I'm going to start learning C++
<magespawn> back again
<Squirm> magespawn: I see that, you joined the channel ;)
<Squirm> and hello
<magespawn> hey Squirm 
<Squirm> Kilos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Wp9MnSTZrY&feature=youtu.be
<Squirm> oh wait, don't watch it, it's an hour long video
<Squirm> on Winterton
<Squirm> it was on Mooiloop last night
<Squirm> seeing as it was the best town in KZN and the 2nd best in SA
<Squirm> break time
<Squirm> means coffee time
<Squirm> bbl
<gerritfromsa> Winterton best town in KZN ? really ?
<gerritfromsa> Squirm, what is Mooiloop ?
<Kilos> ouch Squirm 
<Kilos> used to be a very friendly place
<Kilos> was there 40 years ago
<Kilos> all of them were lekker, winterton underburg bulwer and so on
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<Squirm> Kilos: we're about 1.5 hours from Underburg :P
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos ... just had the system freeze completely :/ Had to do a reset 
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: it's an Afrikaans program on SABC 2
<Squirm> I think they do travel stuff
<Squirm> go around SA showing towns/places to visit
<Kilos> oh my nlsthzn that sucks. been there done that
<Kilos> i watch mooiloop when i member
<Kilos> good program
<nlsthzn> and when things like this just happens I get so %$#$%# angry I start reaching for some other installation media :/
<Kilos> lol like me. but i use same media
<Kilos> one of these days ill try tinycorelinux again
<Kilos> as well not in place of
<Squirm> I've used DSL before
<Squirm> and Puppylinux(now built on Ubuntu)
<Kilos> its just learning all the different stuff thats hard. now we playing with office writer
<Kilos> no time for other stuffs
<Kilos> if unity goes in the wrong direction to suit my needs ill stick with kde
<Squirm> I like Mint :)
<Kilos> still gnome that hey?
<gerritfromsa> Squirm, OK have no TV so I missed it
<nlsthzn> mint has mate and cinnamon as the main interfaces
<Squirm> nlsthzn: I use MATE
<Squirm> :)
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: neither do I, that's why I pasted the YouTube vid :)
<Squirm> though I only understand 1/4 of what's being said :/
<gerritfromsa> will check it out thx
<Kilos> having a tv says data use for me hehe
<nlsthzn> I was running LMDE with Cinnamon until a few days ago... was really good actually
<Squirm> I like MATE
<Squirm> nice Gnome 2 style
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: you know Winterton?
<Kilos> i think peeps didnt give unity enough of a chance to start with
<Kilos> i also used mate but now i actually like unity on 12.04
<Squirm> Kilos: I've used it once, don't really enjoy it though
<Kilos> maybe even a bit more than kde
<Squirm> I need to download 13.10 still
<Squirm> and try it
<Kilos> it takes getting used to Squirm 
<nlsthzn> I love Unity as an interface but it just doens't work the way it should especially when you start hitting it with games (especially using Wine)... then it goes belly up pretty quickly :/
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> yeah i dont even try wine anymore
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<charl> lol
<charl> a bucket of coffee i will die
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, Kilos and Squirm!
<Squirm> woop
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<gerritfromsa> wireshark wil solve your problem - it somehow always does ...
<gerritfromsa> Sorry wrong window ...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> wbb gonna do some hardware fiddling
<gerritfromsa> where can i publish a file?
<nlsthzn> online?
<nlsthzn> what type of file?
<gerritfromsa> a pcap trace file
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: where abouts are you from?
<gerritfromsa> kzn north coast
<nlsthzn> well I use dropbox to upload files to share and there are other services similar...
<nlsthzn> >.>
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: how north is north?
<gerritfromsa> north of umhlanga but south of balito
<Squirm> the only place I know that way is Umdloti
<Squirm> and Crawford
<gerritfromsa> however my offices is in midrand 
<gerritfromsa> work from home most of the time 
<nlsthzn> gerritfromsa,  well I use dropbox to upload files to share and there are other services similar...
<nlsthzn> but if it is just to share the text with someone you could use pastebin etc
<gerritfromsa> I use pastebin but I saw i someone using something else for files
<nlsthzn> http://slexy.org/
<gerritfromsa> slexy looks like text only ..
<nlsthzn> yup
<gerritfromsa> need public place to upload files
<nlsthzn> you could use ubuntu 1?
<gerritfromsa> maybe google docs then ...
<nlsthzn> problem for me with many of the services to host files are that they always try to get you the uploader to pay somehow or cripple it for the downloaders and they need to pay.
<nlsthzn> didn't know google docs did files, perhaps google drive/
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> could use the latest bad boy on the block - https://mega.co.nz/
<gerritfromsa> let me try ...
<nlsthzn> hmmm... 50gb free space
<nlsthzn> last time I checked this the site had just launched and was crashing the whole time...
<gerritfromsa> had owncloud running ... then I lost my free hosting space , got new space now so will get it up and running soon
<gerritfromsa> HTML5 is amazing ...
<nlsthzn> +1
<gerritfromsa> like the Universal Declaration of Human Rights at mega.co.nz ....
<Trixar_za> It's great, but not all browsers support it equally
<gerritfromsa> such as IE?
<nlsthzn> :p
<Trixar_za> Pretty much all of them, but earlier IE versions are the worst offenders
<charl> gerritfromsa: dropbox?
<charl> that's more or less the default option
<charl> you don't get much space though
<charl> if you have an open source project and you have large downloads, definitely try sourceforge
<charl> i used to run a project that had pre-made ova's for many popular distros
<charl> installed with drivers and everything
<charl> i had like 10gb or 20gb up on there
<charl> no problem, although the mirror synchonisation could be a little slow
<charl> could take a number of days to get mirrored properly
<charl> btw considering the legal issues megaupload had i would not use mega for anything serious
<charl> for all that you know, the us government could come and take all their servers down (again)
<gerritfromsa> kiwis wont allow the US to do that
<nlsthzn> we hope...
<charl> excuse me what?
<nlsthzn> lol
<charl> kiwiland is america's little b*tch
<gerritfromsa> after what happened to Rainbow Warrior they keep foreign powers at a distance
<charl> right...
<gerritfromsa> australia on the other hand ....
<charl> island countries...
<charl> we have the UK here next to us so i am skeptical
<charl> i discovered a really irritating issue
<charl> i have an edge-lit 27" lcd tft at home that i connect to my laptop via vga
<charl> mostly to watch films etc
<charl> when i connect the screen i have to first enable it with: xrandr --auto --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 --left-of LVDS1
<charl> LVDS1 is my built-in laptop screen
<charl> sometimes brb
<gerritfromsa> put it in your startup ...
<Squirm> mwhahahaha
<Squirm> I found you
<Squirm> https://facebook.com/profile.php?=7332236
<nlsthzn> yup, looks about right
<nlsthzn> and it isn't creepy at all...
<nlsthzn> >.>
<nlsthzn> :p
<charl> sorry i got interrupted
<mazal> Cheers everyone. Lekker evening
<charl> gerritfromsa: no i can't do that because the external screen is usually not connected
<charl> i just run it as a shell script
<charl> anycase, when i execute the xrandr i immediately get a new problem, my mouse pointer becomes much more sensitive and moves much faster
<charl> does anyone know how to stop that ?
<charl> the only thing i managed to come up with is calling xset -q ahead of time and then resetting the values with xset m 2 4 for example
<charl> there might be a better solution though
<Squirm> charl: http://xkcd.com/963/
<charl> whahaha
<charl> very good Squirm 
<Squirm> I found it fitting
<charl> what kind of lame joke is this above facebook
<charl> you just open your own profile right? or not
<charl> sorry i don't use it
<charl> there's something wrong in the querystring, the parameter has no name
<Kilos> hi gwoodford 
<gerritfromsa> charl, you can set the script to only set if the screen is present
<gerritfromsa> charl, dont unbuntu come with display setup as aprt of system settings?
<gerritfromsa> raining again !
<Trixar_za> charl: I just use box.com
<ThatGraemeGuy> box.com has a linux client now? :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have 50GB there
<Trixar_za> I just upload through the website - no clue if they have a linux client yet :P
<Kilos> inetpro, jy kan miskien nat is later. kom donker goed van die weste
<ThatGraemeGuy> boooo!
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey, it's 10GB free hosting :P
<Trixar_za> And it takes some of the load off of your site
<ThatGraemeGuy> mine's 50, that's why I'm keen to use it
<ThatGraemeGuy> i see they support webdav: http://xmodulo.com/2013/02/how-to-mount-box-com-cloud-storage-on-linux.html
<gerritfromsa> Trixar_za, just what I was looking for! shot
<gerritfromsa> webdav +1
<Kilos> thunder and lightening. power might go
<ThatGraemeGuy> thunderbolts and lightning very very frightening me!
<charl> gerritfromsa: no, i want to run the script AFTER i connected my screen
<charl> because i will not reboot my machine just after i connected the screen
<charl> a) connect screen b) run script, simple
<charl> and yes, ubuntu does come with a tool (gnome display settings, or some modified version of it, whatever the app is called) but i run i3wm so i do it manually
<gerritfromsa> i3wm ?
<charl> in either case, i still have the same problem though
<Kilos> lol @ ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> i like the idea of having a raspberry pi with a fat 1-2tb external hd at that raspberry colocation facility
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> linode works too
<charl> run http/ftp for read-only public access and use ssh/scp/sftp/sshfs to push data onto it
<charl> linode is expensive though
<Squirm> how my is the Pi colocation?
<charl> for 768 GB you pay $320 / month !
<charl> that's really expensive
<Kilos> ouch
<charl> http://raspberrycolocation.com/
<charl> it isn't going to work though, they only allow "Optional: a compact USB stick for additional storage (max. 4 cm)"
<charl> that sucks, then you can get max 32 gb ?
<charl> oh whow you can get a 1tb now http://www.kingston.com/us/usb/personal_business#DTHXP30
<ThatGraemeGuy> you could, or you could buy a new car :-p
<charl> absolutely incredible https://www.centralpoint.nl/?page=cart&vendor=Kingston+Technology&quant1=1&prodid=DTHXP30/1TB
<charl> total cost including vat 1.406,02 euro
<charl> not entirely a car but hilariously expensive
<ThatGraemeGuy> fun fact, i bought a 10-year-old citigolf for 12,000
<ThatGraemeGuy> so yeah, as much as a car
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe not the average car purchase, but... ;-)
<charl> well uh, a 10 year old car... yeah ok right
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehe
<charl> you can buy a 256gb for €169,80
<charl> that's doable
<charl> not exactly cheap, but doable
<charl> it's in any case gonna cost a heck of a lot less than buying a vps from linode
<charl> looking at sd cards now - 128gb for 78,70 euro
<charl> i would probably go for that although i don't know how good/reliable these high density cards are
<charl> georgl_: do you also have the problem that a lot of stuff you download via nzb is corrupted? or somehow incomplete?
<Kilos> hmm... the internet peeps are so painful at times
<Kilos> http://www.wippy.com/za
<Kilos> went there from fb i think because of a promo free usb stick offer
<Kilos> now get a mail
<Kilos> You have just received a R 1000!
<Kilos> You only have to pay shipping fee of R 24.00
<Kilos> where have i received that R1000
<Kilos> is it virtualo money
<Kilos> virtual
<nlsthzn> sounds fishy
<Kilos> yeah and you cant even eat the fish
<Kilos> virtual fish
<Kilos> they like a bod or buy thing looks like
<Kilos> bid or buy
<nlsthzn> well if the site is legit...
<Kilos> all i wanted was the free stick offer on facebook
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> then you got to the link and cant even find that stick and gotta join and all that internet stuffs
<Kilos> haha always read the fine print
<Kilos>  After the trial expires, normal monthly charges of $ 49.00 will apply.
<georgl_> hi charl
<georgl_> not really
<georgl_> i have the odd one that is corrupted or imcomplete
<georgl_> i would say about 1 in 40 or so
<Kilos> hey guys can you just look at http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/91097-mobile-data-prices-compared.html
<Kilos> and tell me where i find the telkom mobile prepaid 3g for R119 or am i reading something wrong
<Kilos> near the top it shows anytime data, but i only find the 2+1 when buying
<Kilos> 3g anytime is much better than 2+1 and 30 bucks less
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> yo 'sup Kilos 
<Kilos> just another day and with you?
<Private_User> yep same here, different day
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh Private_User you understand the net look here for me please
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/91097-mobile-data-prices-compared.html
<Kilos> near the top is prepaid section and where it shows 3g data for R119 on telkom is that right , i see anytime data
<Kilos> but im paying R149 for 2g + 1g night surfer
<Kilos> where am i getting lost
<kbmonkey_> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey_ 
<kbmonkey_> bye QA
<Kilos> im trying to get her to cloak 
<kbmonkey_> looks like it worked
<Kilos> worked fine when installed here but on the host dont cloak even with the same config
<kbmonkey_> host?
<Kilos> i read she cant cloak where there is another legal bot there
<Kilos> ya she hosted i dunno where
<kbmonkey_> whose host are you running bots on Kilos ?
<Kilos> by squirm and Trixar_za 
<kbmonkey_> oh, okay :]
<Kilos> its just the cloak thing that dont work otherwise she running kiff there
<Kilos> wow twitter is worth big bucks
<Kilos> i think they just said 140 billion
<Kilos> rand equivalent
<kbmonkey_> too much to think of, lol
<Kilos> lol and advertising is really funny at times
<Kilos> they now selling the freshest lettuce ever
<Kilos> with the roots still attached haha
<Kilos> so fresh its still growing
<kbmonkey_> where do you hear that? lol. 
<Kilos> add on tv
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey_> isn't that how it supposed to be
<Kilos> they lie man
<kbmonkey_> hey isn't lettuce like celery, you chop off the top and it grows more
<Kilos> the dig them up , wash the roots clean then let it dry and put in plastic packet
<kbmonkey_> or asparagus. it just keeps growing
<Kilos> then transport country wide
<Kilos> no lettuce makes one head
<kbmonkey_> ooh yeah lol. I was thinking of micro salads. i pick those leaving the roots
<kbmonkey_> I should go heat up that tea
<Kilos> whats microsalads
<kbmonkey_> small leaves, not a head
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey_> but they grow quick
<kbmonkey_> so you pick, and it keeps going
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey_> Maaz, google microsalad
<Maaz> kbmonkey_: "Micro Salad: Organic America" http://microsalad.com/ :: "micro salad - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pzrna7hSE4 :: "Food = Health: Fall microsalads" http://veganbarbie.blogspot.com/2010/11/fall-microsalads.html :: "Vanishing Cone, Micro Salad, Olive Oil Caviar | Molecular Recipes" http://www.molecularrecipes.com/surprises/vanishing-cone-
<Maaz> micro-salad-olive-oil-caviar/ :: "Micro Salad | Sow Gourmet" http://www.sowgourmet.co.uk/produ…
<kbmonkey_> nope, that is wrong
<kbmonkey_> I think it is called microgreens
<Kilos> hahaha old memory
<kbmonkey_> long day
<Kilos> we gave ian lettuce when he was tiny and just learned to talk
<Kilos> he said ian dont eat fowlers
<kbmonkey_> lol
<kbmonkey_> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> good idea
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<kbmonkey> yesh!
<Kilos> what happened
<Kilos> oh didnt see the tail
<kbmonkey> let's see if Maaz sees it's gone
<Private_User> yo Kilos, just looked at your link, it seems these are pre-paid month to mponth
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey_ and Kilos!
<Private_User> *month
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> ty Private_User i think my broadband has it wrong. its a 2+1 not a 3g anytime
<Private_User> Kilos, you are on the Telkom mobile correct?
<Kilos> yeah
<Private_User> cause I see you package is also listed on that list
<Kilos> the 2+1?
<Private_User> Kilos, have you had a look at this http://www.cellc.co.za/giganite
<Kilos> i would prefer 3g anytime
<Private_User> I have the 200 giga package
<Kilos> hate late nights
<Private_User> it works out to 4GB Peak 12.5GB Nite Surfer for around 150 a month
<Kilos> biggest prob is cellc uses the voda tower here and its forever broken
<Private_User> difference is your pay once off R1799 and you get 50GB peak and 150GB nite surfer vsalid for 365 days
<Private_User> so if you can manage your usage then its good comparitively to everything else they offer
<Kilos> lol i have to save for many months to get that much money
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> hehe im serious
<Private_User> yeah I understand that, I previously had the 2GB a month for 24 months with once off payment of around R1300
<Kilos> i get 500 bucks a month for looking after sheep and fowls and cooking
<Kilos> cant go for any contracts either
<Private_User> problem with that package was 2GB was not enough for me a month
<Kilos> but it is cheaper your way
<Kilos> im getting there too
<Private_User> some month I klaar it in a week other months I managed to let it last but I never could get my work done
<Kilos> used to go 2 months with the 2+1, now im battling
<Private_User> alwasy had to drag it along
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Something always eats up your data
<Trixar_za> Downloading is addictive
<Kilos> yeah tell me about it
<Private_User> now I can get my work done and not worry too much although still monitoring my usage. so far I have managed to keep on track
<Kilos> mine is normally with clean installs and the upgrading
<Private_User> since I got this package I have downloaded the ubuntu and installed it plus done the updates and also downloaded many other software I needed
<Kilos> i dont download much other stuff
<Private_User> now I have no more well for now no more downloading to do
<Kilos> have you got ubuntu doing everything you want yet?
<Trixar_za> Also for R1800 we can get 60GB+60GB Nite Surfer data
<Private_User> but you are right Trixar_za, downloading can become addictive
<Trixar_za> For 365 days
<Private_User> yeah I have seen that as well Trixar_za, it was good issue is not much coverage where I amk located
<Private_User> *am
<Trixar_za> I don't like CellC though - they KNOW you can't use 150GB between 12am and 4am because they throttle the usage around then
<Private_User> also Telkom do not wanna install lines where I live, too much cable theft
<Kilos> same here
<Trixar_za> My sister has been shopping around too and she ended up deciding to go with Telkom Mobile too
<Private_User> not sure about the throttle Trixar_za, cause I managed to download 4 different versions of Ubuntu in less than an hour
<Trixar_za> Mostly for the 2GB+1GB thing
<Trixar_za> It's lasts her more than a month. I'm still trying to teach her how to use torrents
<Trixar_za> :P
<Private_User> yezah the 60GB+60GB Nite Surfer sounds excellent
<Private_User> *yeah
<Private_User> I also am avoiding contracts so from pre-paid point of views these 2 I found was worth it
<Kilos> yo Snowy2 
<Trixar_za> I need a faster device. Telkom Mobile can go up to 7.2MBits/s using a standard 3G modem
<Trixar_za> Mine is limited to 3.6Mbits/s
<Trixar_za> :(
<Private_User> so how long do you guys think before our broadband access and prices meet the international "norms"
<Private_User> I long for that day *sigh*
<Trixar_za> Next 2 years to never. Although I still think it leans towards never.
<Kilos> dont we all
<Trixar_za> As long as they can charge you for it, they will
<Private_User> LOL
<kbmonkey> I have all but given up on watching videos online because of it. 
<kbmonkey> I'll take a stable connection over speed most days XD
<Private_User> yeah but its so tempting to download but one has to think of getting the data to last
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> That's why I'm lucky
<Private_User> so far with my CellC 3g I cn only get a good signal in one spot so I am alsways stuck at this desk even if I move around in the same room the signal drops
<Trixar_za> Got to love friendly unencrypted WLAN connections
<Trixar_za> Only works on my phone, but saves me a few small downloads and whatsapp usage
<Private_User> you know the other day kbmonkey and I were chatting about a way we can create a opportunity for some sort of FreeOpenSourceSoftware equivalent for broadband access
<Symmetria> omfg juniper has some hot women working for them
<Private_User> he had a good idea
<Symmetria> I'd route any of them
<Trixar_za> Symmetria: pics or it didn't happen. Tell them to pose.
<Private_User> lol
<kbmonkey> we talked about wireless user groups iirc Private_User :)
<Private_User> yep thats correct, but I was still wondering how we would get onto the backbone without somebody coughing up a substatianal amout of dough
<kbmonkey> yep, that is but a dream. but you can still share local content with each other, and wug's can connect another expanding their reach
<Private_User> but I am thinking if every person in the world shares there private network then maybe their will be no need for a backbone ...mmmm
<Private_User> but then again thats what the internet is in lamen terms butI guess  people just decided that they will use it to make some money as well
<kbmonkey> pretty much. originating at a university it grabbed the attention of the government and capitalists alike
<kbmonkey> I got mixxx built the other day, I am playing some songs with it now. It is really a good piece of software.
<Trixar_za> Actually. ARPANET started off as an American Department of Defence experiment
<Trixar_za> They then shared it with universities and it grew. That's when companies started taking notice...
<Trixar_za> and yeah, everything went to shit
<Trixar_za> :P
<kbmonkey> that is interesting...
<psychicist> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<psychicist> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos 
<Trixar_za> Night Kilos
<psychicist> night Kilos 
<Trixar_za> Hey psychicist
<Private_User> oh yes its that time again
<kbmonkey> hi Trixar_za and psychicist 
<Private_User> gnite Kil
<Trixar_za> Hey kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> I go make a cup of tea now 8)
<Trixar_za> I wonder
<Trixar_za> is there still that website that reads all the lines of the Linux Kernel and plays it on an streaming audio radio station?
<kbmonkey> that sounds crazy, hehe
<kbmonkey> finally! repos are done updating. that took long enough :p
<kbmonkey> hello magespawn 
<magespawn> good evening kbmonkey 
<magespawn> nice and chilly
<kbmonkey> it is wet here but not so much cold, not like last week
<magespawn> no not really cold, just cooler than the last couple of days
<kbmonkey> busy rsyncing apt archives to the laptop for updates
<magespawn> how big are the archives?
<kbmonkey> yes, it is nice cool like this. summer is  going to be viscious
<magespawn> maybe not too bad, last summer there were nice breaks in the heat
<kbmonkey> only 2.4G and rsync will hopefully only copy unchanged files
<magespawn> are you using your mifi?
<kbmonkey> yes, I can ssh between pc's with it
<magespawn> hah now that is just showing off
<kbmonkey> not sure why host names dont work, but IP addresses do
<kbmonkey> and its faster than usb - been having slow usb copies lately. 
<kbmonkey> gadgets are getting old
<magespawn> dns maybe
<magespawn> no ip to host name translation?
<Trixar_za> http://www.linux.fm/
<Trixar_za> lol, it's still there
<kbmonkey> i could add an entry in /etc/hosts for them but dynamic hostnames is preferred
<magespawn> hey Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey magespawn
<magespawn> is there no way to wild card the hostname if the ip stays the same
<magespawn> ?
<kbmonkey> but I am afraid I have no experience setting up a dns
<kbmonkey> if I disable DHCP on the mifi, would I configure static IP's for the machines then?
<magespawn> you could assign the ip via mac and the host name from there
<magespawn> yes the machine would need static ip, that would also mean any one else wanting to join would need a statis ip
<kbmonkey> and also the phone needs to connect. 
<magespawn> if you assign a static ip via dhcp to the mac address, every time that machine comes on it gets the same ip
<magespawn> that way you could edit your /etc/hosts and use ip address to host name
<kbmonkey> okay I understand. This little fellow does not allow that level of configurability.
<magespawn> ahh well
<kbmonkey> It only has DHCP on/off, IP assign range and lease time 
<kbmonkey> nothing major. I can just export the IP to a variable if I feel lazy ;)
<magespawn> have you used vi or vim kbmonkey 
<magespawn> ?
<kbmonkey> yes, I use vi and geany 50/50
<kbmonkey> do you use it magespawn ?
<magespawn> never tried geany 50/50, but i was using vi on the asterisk then tried vim which i now prefer
<kbmonkey> I meant I use both 50% of the time 
<magespawn> right lol
<kbmonkey> geany is like gedit, a gtk editor
<kbmonkey> yes I also use vim, it just happens to be aliased as vi here
<magespawn> that could be a bit mis leading
<kbmonkey> lol, yes it is
<kbmonkey> great, that cut my updates down from 100MB to 16MB
<kbmonkey> correction: down to 170kB. I don't need google talk plugin. 
<magespawn> nice
<magespawn> kbmonkey do you use it for programming in a specific language, like python/
<magespawn> ?
<kbmonkey> mostly for editing configuration script or bash shell scripts magespawn 
<kbmonkey> I tried use it for Python, and with some python specific extensions, but I am faster in geany for those
<magespawn> i see, i was wondering how you would save a file with a specific extension?
<kbmonkey> mostly for working on projects with 10+ files at the same time
<magespawn> but i suppose you would do that when create the file
<kbmonkey> :w newfilename.ext
<kbmonkey> that should do it
<kbmonkey> that makes a copy though
<magespawn> or  just 'vim filename.ext' but that will only work if the file does not exist already
<kbmonkey> yes, else it opens the existing file. I like the mv command to rename files
<magespawn> how is move and rename the same thing?
<magespawn> i have some much to learn, i want to be a master
<magespawn> it is amazing how much there is to things when you really start looking
<magespawn> s/some/so
<kbmonkey> move and rename is the same thing
<kbmonkey> I think rename is just a wrapper that allows you to move multiple files using a pattern
<magespawn> you see now i would use mv  to actually move the file from a to b, and rename to change the name in place
<kbmonkey> you can mv it to the same place with a new filename ;)
<magespawn> any who, i am off to bed, good night all
<kbmonkey> myself, sleep well!
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-08
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Kilos Good Morning
<Maaz> Squirm: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning Squirm 
<magespawn> good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<Kilos> konversation takes a while to see who isnt away
<Kilos> whew many aways today
<Kilos> hi spinza welcome to ubuntu-za
<Squirm> morning
 * Kilos watching and hoping kde fix a bug quick
<Kilos> hi mazal bduk1 
<bduk1> Morning Kilos  and everyone
<mazal> More oom Kilos 
<mazal> Morning Squirm , magespawn 
<magespawn> hey mazal
<Trixar_za> Morning Squirm, Kilos, magespawn, mazal and bduk1
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Squirm> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> They fixed the bug that was causing the crash on the IRCd
<Trixar_za> :)
<Squirm> nice
<Trixar_za> It was the oper_autojoin that was the problem
<Squirm> oh
<Kilos> good
<Squirm> fun
<Trixar_za> [08:15:39][Niichan] it was introduced with away-notify, channel joins by autojoin_opers don't have a full client structure somehow [23:36:33]
<Trixar_za> [08:15:39][Niichan] (in the channel join function) [23:36:46]
<Trixar_za> [08:15:39][Niichan] and it says that the autojoin_opers joins break bans (which they don't) [23:37:08]
<Trixar_za> ^
<mazal> Morning Trixar_za 
<Squirm> wondering if help can be given
<Squirm> how would I log a mac address, along with the corresponding IP address
<Squirm> I would like it to log all the IP addresses associated with that one mac address
<Squirm> so if the user had to change his address, I would know he has done so and what address he is at now
<Squirm> they are obviously using static addresses and all go through a gateway server
<magespawn> Squirm, then how does the user change the ip address?
<Squirm> by modifying the IP address on their phone/computer themselves?
<magespawn> can you not lock the ip to the mac address on the router
<Squirm> not the way I have things setup
<Squirm> my knowledge of iptables only goes so far
<Trixar_za> http://www.lfgcomic.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/lfg2616-720-nov07-13.gif
<Trixar_za> Ah Richard, you so funny
 * Squirm kicks Trixar_za 
<Squirm> I thought it was relevant
<magespawn> on most routers they allow you to dhcp the same address to the pc based on its mac address
<Trixar_za> Nope, but it's funny so it's always relevant
<Squirm> magespawn: but that's dhcp
<Squirm> these are static addresses
<magespawn> yes understood, of you change the router to dhcp but have it assign them statically according to mac, not a real answer to your question
<Trixar_za> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2010816/get-remote-mac-address-using-python-and-linux
<Trixar_za> *coff*
<Squirm> Trixar_za: the machine can't run python
<Trixar_za> My google-fu might be slipping though
<Squirm> it's IPCop
<Squirm> a very stripped down BSD system
<Squirm> built to be as secure as possible
<Trixar_za> Perl?
<Squirm> that may work
<Squirm> yes
<magespawn> Squirm IPcop is your router?
<Squirm> that will work
<Trixar_za> http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=68380
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> magespawn: I did say Gateway server :P
<Squirm> but basically, yes
<magespawn> sorry my bad
<magespawn> was thinking something like a linksys etc.
<Squirm> Trixar_za: problem is, I don't want to input any ip addresses
<Squirm> that's why I think it needs to be done with iptables
<Trixar_za> You have no MAC address and no IP, yet you want to grab both as the IP changes? Oo
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> as a packet passes through the server
<Squirm> it has both mac address and IP address attached
<Squirm> I want t write those to a file
<Squirm> for every packet
<Squirm> so when someone does change their Ip address, I will be able to see that the mac address is the same
<Squirm> but the IP is different
<Squirm> I wrote a bash script restricting access to the internet
<Squirm> people have found a loophole
<Squirm> and it's bugging the hell out of me
<Squirm> s/people/students
<Squirm> I was impressed with the guy who discovered it, but now I've banned 7 mac addresses, in the past 3 days
<Squirm> now I'm annoyed
<gerritfromsa> Squirm, you'll have to run a man-in-the-middle to do this succesfully
<Trixar_za> Ah, so package filtering and logging
<Squirm> by banned I mean I just drop the outgoing traffic by mac
<gerritfromsa> the you can use tshark to scan the packet and awk out the mac and ip
<Trixar_za> Hehehe
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: my problem is a bit with IPCop
<Squirm> it's very limited in capability
<Squirm> so I had to learn bash :/
<Trixar_za> Squirm, remember how you found a few loopholes while you where there?
<Trixar_za> Karma hey
<Squirm> Trixar_za: my bash script it 530 lines
<Squirm> :/
<gerritfromsa> You you have some money you can use a Ethernet TAP to capture - it's safer to use to capture
<Squirm> you know how long it took me to learn bash
<Squirm> well, not long, but it was about 3 days of coding :/
<Squirm> pretty solid days
<gerritfromsa> that script should be like 50 lines max
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: not what I've done with it
<Squirm> it's basically a quota system
<gerritfromsa> gothca
<Squirm> so it restricts internet access
<Squirm> and it applies a set quota to those that are allowed
<Squirm> which reset daily
<gerritfromsa> writing to DB ?
<Squirm> monitors the iptables' packet counter
<Squirm> na, just watches the counter
<Squirm> then at the end of they day zeros all counters
<Squirm> I would have been so much happier and my code would have been so much neater if it had been done in python :/
<Squirm> but it works
<Squirm> worked*
<Squirm> brainwave
<Squirm> bbl
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> you can only use mac addresses in PREROUTING/OUTPUT
<Squirm> not in a user created chain :/
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<Kilos> morning gerritfromsa 
<gerritfromsa> morning
<Kilos> nice to see you here daily
<Squirm> morning kbmonkey 
<gerritfromsa> this week yes but next week in jhb I'll be MIA
<Kilos> what you gonna do up here?
<Kilos> and for how long
<gerritfromsa> my offices is in midrand
<gerritfromsa> 2 weeks
<gerritfromsa> final stretch this year ...
<Kilos> well hopefully you remember us when you get back
<Kilos> final stretch?
<Kilos> you studying?
<gerritfromsa> final stretch then holiday
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we are here throughout
<gerritfromsa> that why i dig irc on my droid ...
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> alo
<Squirm> another mac dropped
<Squirm> DIE
<Squirm> :)
<mazal> Looks like Squirm is enjoying himself :)
<Squirm> mazal: not anymore
<Squirm> they're annoying me :/
<Squirm> and I can't find out who some of the mac addresses belong to
<mazal> Annoy them back , install Win8
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> I have 4/7 usernames
<Squirm> that's 7 people in 3 days
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> stupid school
<Squirm> word passes like wildfire
<gerritfromsa> use wireshark to see if they haven't visited fakebook and track them that way 
<Kilos> is it kids that want internet access Squirm ?
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: http traffic is logged
<Squirm> but all the facebook URLs are weird
<Squirm> and unfriendly
<Squirm> :P
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> there addresses are blocked
<Squirm> so if they come and say there internet is broken
<Squirm> well, then we know
<Kilos> poor chillens
<Squirm> pfft
<Squirm> it's their fault
<Squirm> they think I'm stupid
<Kilos> spoiling all their fun
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> it was really fun the first time
<Squirm> I was impressed
<Squirm> and surprised
<Squirm> and happy
<gerritfromsa> bottle-neck them !
<Squirm> and then he died
<Squirm> well, his internet died
<Squirm> :)
<Squirm> that was fun
<Kilos> its a good sign thought that there are clever kids there
<Squirm> Kilos: there was 1 clever kid
<Squirm> the rest would have found out from him :P
<Kilos> oh is he sharing the how to
<Squirm> it did push my cred up with the kids quite a bit
<Squirm> not that I care
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> because the ban message comes up when they open their browser
<Kilos> you one of the evil adults now
<Squirm> once they're banned, all there http traffic is redirected to a page asking for them to bring us biltong
<Kilos> lol
<gerritfromsa> mac spoofing where we come ...
<Kilos> maybe they will, worth a try
<Kilos> you will end up tired of biltong
<Trixar_za> I endorse this message of giving a root his biltong
<gerritfromsa> got a graving for biltong all of a sudden?
<Kilos> its actually quite funny
<Kilos> craving
<Trixar_za> Yes
<Trixar_za> :P
<gerritfromsa> graving = craving with gravy ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Bribery is fine as long as it's biltong
<Kilos> eeek gravy on tong
<Trixar_za> I'd probably act indigent and still take the biltong as compensation
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> yeah
 * Kilos loves tong
<Kilos> hard to eat with no teeth but one can suck it to death
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> mazal: why not use aptitude instead of apt-get in your script
<Kilos> aptitude does more
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: I can promise you know
<Squirm> not one person here will know how to spoof a mac address
<Kilos> as in with a clean install you run apt-get upgrade then you get the update manager popping up and showing there are more upgrades
<mazal> I don't know aptitude and it automatically removes packages as it likes
<mazal> I don't like that
<Kilos> i havent had aptitude make mistakes yet
<nlsthzn> apt-get has super cow powers
<Kilos> but it asks before removing them
<gerritfromsa> I dont believe that , its a Linux channel at least a few will know
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: at the school
<mazal> I don't like to use things in a unattended script that automatically removes stuff
<Kilos> ya but apt-get done get the linux stuffs which aptitude does
<gerritfromsa> oh maybe so , but they can google it
<gerritfromsa> they all using windows?
<gerritfromsa> without admin rights?
<sakhi_> Morning
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<mazal> Oh btw Kilos , Unity still broken after this morning's kernel update. Was kinda hoping that it will fix it
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> April must come fast !!
<Kilos> my 12.04 is running well with no probs
<Kilos> you did something wrong there man
<Squirm> gerritfromsa: we have a BYOD policy
<Squirm> so we have labs, which are locked down and restricted
<Squirm> but students can also have computers in the dorms
<gerritfromsa> Students can be bad yes
<Squirm> they are restricted
<nlsthzn> there is currently a bug with unity freezing (read something about that this morning actually)
<nlsthzn> in 13.10
<gerritfromsa> brb - breakfast
<Kilos> mazal: did you reinstall your graphics driver?
<Kilos> after the kernel upgrade that messed up your unity
<Kilos> type additional in the dash
<Kilos> haha mazal you joined the list too late to know about the fight with top posting
<Kilos> better to bottom post or if answering some mail do it inline
<Kilos> and trim the excess of the mail too
<Kilos> keep only relevant stuff
<Kilos> off
<mazal> Kilos, I don't install graphics drivers. More trouble than worth
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ya they need reinstalls after big upgrades
<Kilos> but everything works better with them
<mazal> And break iso and break multiple pc use on externals
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> I don't even bother with that anymore
<Kilos> i was thinking that could be the reason you unity-desktop aint working properly
<Kilos> we have tried everything else
<mazal> Nope , it works fine like that and was working fine. It's an update that broke it
<magespawn> i am trying to install unetbootin, it is failing when trying to fetch the translations from za.archive.ubuntu.com, anyone know if there is a problem?
<Kilos> magespawn: you can try wget what you want then use unetbootin locally
<Kilos> or maybe the morror is sick
<Kilos> the fly been having probs
<Kilos> s/morror/mirror
<magespawn> maybe it gets all the files except the translations
<Kilos> i always first get the iso then do unetbootin
<mazal> What services/apps use and affect searching for docs and apps in Unity ?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Maybe one of those apps is not lekker in the background
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<mazal> Doesn't it use zeitgeist maybe ?
<mazal> I see for some reason my zeitgeist isn't installed anymore
<mazal> I see activity journal also only works when it wants to :(
<Kilos> qahi
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb SilverCode 
<mazal> grr
<Kilos> wat nou?
<mazal> I installed my unity and in there also ensured that " show recent apps " are enabled. But still no luck
<mazal> App lens still no recent items and file lens still can't search
<Vince-0> Fedora!
<Vince-0> *runs away
<Kilos> you sure you have it turned on?
<mazal> Nooo Vince-0 , then I have to start learning from scratch again lol
<Kilos> wassup Vince-0 ?
<Kilos> lemme go to unity
<Kilos> wbb
<Vince-0> work work
<Vince-0> also, http://www.fsf.org/blogs/directory/friday-free-software-directory-irc-meetup-november-8 tonight
<Vince-0> gnome shell is way better than unity
<mazal> I can try it mos on Ubuntu ?
<mazal> Seen some stuff on the net somewhere some day long ago on how to install it :P
<Vince-0> ooh, I dunno. Ubuntu's desktops are so broken but you can always switch back I guess
<mazal> I will image first
<mazal> Have very paranoid backups always
<Kilos> grrr these modems that work then dont
<Kilos> hi spinza welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> wbb gonna fight modem
<spinza> Thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself spinza  like what OS you using and if you need help or if you have come to give help to new peeps
<Kilos> and where you are and work etc
<Kilos> we help here with all linux systems
<Kilos> http://businesstech.co.za/news/internet/49071/telkom-mobile-internet-at-r4-per-month/
<Kilos> i see mweb has also jumped in on the mobile data scene
<Kilos> http://www.mweb.co.za/productspricing/2/Home/3G/MWEBMobileData.aspx
<Kilos> wb mazal what did you break?
<mazal> Rather ask what did Ubuntu break again
<mazal> So I installed gnome-shell
<mazal> Major fail
<mazal> Just freezes up
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> And I did it using a guide specifically for 12.04
<Kilos> lol those guides have often dropped me in the deep end
<mazal> At this stage it's just the one Ubuntu fail after another. Hurts to say , but is the truth
<mazal> brb , gonna load back my image to get back where I were
<Kilos> something is wrong on that instalation man
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> Day Say 
<Xethron> (Dagsê)
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Dankie tog vir Redo imaging
<Kilos> als reg nou?
<mazal> Nee ek is net terug waar ek was voor ek gnome3 probeer het
<Kilos> how do you do it
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Made image before I tried , loaded back image now
<Kilos> you should reinstall there man. cant keep on sukkeling
<mazal> Don't have time for that. Updates shouldn't break the system
<Kilos> you got something corrupt there if it keeps adding probs
<mazal> Will concider it when I'm on leave later the year. Takes long to re-install
<Kilos> if it was a faulty upgrade then there will be lotsa peeps moaning
<Kilos> where is your remastersys iso
<Kilos> thats a quick install
<Kilos> up and running in an hour
<Kilos> even upgraded
<Kilos> just dont make one of the system as it is now
<mazal> Ya that will be plan A
<mazal> Problem is if plan a fails then it's complete re-install
<mazal> But I guess I could always just load back the image I made now if plan A fails as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but thats reloading the same faulty thing
<mazal> Better than 3 nights of re-install
<mazal> The problem is not big enough to warrant that
<Kilos> try turning off that goodie for a day and then opening it again
<Kilos> that recent files thing
<mazal> Busy installing installing advanced settings. Will check if I can find something with that
<Kilos> and/or even delete that history
<Kilos> in privacy in settings
<mazal> I wonder what will happen if I delete everything in home an login
<Kilos> no man thats a major job
<mazal> hehehehe
<Kilos> easier to reinstall
<Kilos> look in settings
<Kilos> you must have privacy there
<mazal> Don't have much hope for this advanced settings tool. Is more a gnome3 tool. Not really unity tool
<Kilos> man the privacy setting must be there
<Kilos> with no advanced nothing
<Kilos> all settings in the top row is privacy
<mazal> Yeah those I know off , been there already last week. Everything looks normal there
<Kilos> dont look man
<Kilos> delete history
<mazal> Already tried that
<Kilos> and turning it off?
<Kilos> then leave it off and switch on at next boot
<mazal> Switched off and will off for a bit
<mazal> Ag nee now it wants to reboot again
<Kilos> hahaha 
<Kilos> you done something funny there
<Kilos> wb mazal 
<mazal> Ek dink ek gaan my nou maar eerder loop oorgee aan kos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nlsthzn, how long are you on leave for
<nlsthzn> starting again the last week-end of November
<spin_> Kilos: sorry didn't reply earlier.  Just want to learn more about ubuntu.  Based in CT. Not in IT. 
<Trixar_za> OpenSuse user?
<Kilos> spinza, just ask and someone will help with whatever you need to know
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi spinza
<psyatw> CT = Connecticut USA?
<psyatw> hi Trixar_za
<Kilos> cape town
<Trixar_za> Hey psyatw
<psyatw> oh
<psyatw> I didn´t think of that
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi space
<space> Hi.
<mazal> CT , daar waar die Curry Cup nie staan nie
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> go sharks
<bduk1> Kilos: are you the only one here knowing something bout rugby or are the others still wondering what is a kerrie koppie?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i was told long ago that geeks dont do sport
<Kilos> only neelsie mage and i seem to have any interest
<mazal> En ekke
<Kilos> en mazal 
<mazal> Dis hoekom ek nie my unity gefix kry nie , want ek like sport :P
<Kilos> nee man myne werk goed
<Kilos> jy peuter te veel
<mazal> issie
<Kilos> here is an idea
<mazal> Dit was 'n update
<Kilos> open synaptic 
<Kilos> tick edit and choose fix broken
<bduk1> Ek is ook nie sport mal nie. like dit net as die Charks of die Cheethas wen. Veral die bulle en wp.
<Kilos> maybe you lucky
<mazal> Or maybe it breaks the bit that is still working
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> you can also use synaptic to mark all upgrades and install them, then it will tell you if something isnt good
<bduk1> mazal: jy wil nou maar netnie erken dat jy na windowzzz verlang nie
<mazal> Ish
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Suddenly I have a headache
<mazal> Kilos, maybe 14.04 will be a good time to go over to K
<mazal> Problem is , I don't know it at all , so would like to first install in a test partition. But how are we gonna iso that when I'm happy with it ?
<Kilos> k is good in 13.10
<mazal> I don't like to install something new on my main working partition
<Kilos> took some setting up but its really good and fast now
<inetpro> goeie middag
<Trixar_za> Middag inetpro
<mazal> Enjoy your weekend everyone
<mazal> Cheers
<spinza> psyatw: hi 
<spinza> Kilos: thanks,  only ubuntu question I have had recently is whether upgrading to 13.10 messes up services and other things installed on 13.04 and what is the best strategy to avoid this happening? 
<magespawn> hey spinza
<Kilos> spinza, if you are on 12.04 then stay there till 14.04
<Kilos> 13.04 support stops in december so you might not have a choice
<Kilos> sorry i didnt read the whole post first
<Kilos> you running unity i take it?
<Kilos> first let us give you commands to rsync your existing /home to a folder on a stick or external. then if upgrading messes up anything you can easily reinstall 13.04 and not lose any settings or so
<inetpro> spinza: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<Kilos> sorry was working outside
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<inetpro> how's the weather?
<Kilos> lekker hot
<Kilos> light clouds only
 * inetpro enjoys the air conditioned office 
<Kilos> ninnie
<magespawn> i am off home, chat later all
<Kilos> go safe
<kbmonkey> hi kil	
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<Kilos> what happened you missed the tab key?
<kbmonkey> that happens when I press tab and enter on a slow connection. lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> as a matter of interest mweb gone mobile
<Kilos> lemme get you the link
<Kilos> quite cheap for data for us small peeps
<Kilos> http://www.mweb.co.za/productspricing/2/Home/3G/MWEBMobileData.aspx
<Kilos> only R10 more than the 8ta 2+1 but its anytime
<kbmonkey> oh okay, thanks Kilos - I think I am happy for the moment. is it on a contract?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> they have contracts as well
<Kilos> hehe and telkom mobile is selling a starter pack for R49 with 200m free for a year
<kbmonkey> I hope telkom mobile falls flat on it's face
<kbmonkey> hahaha
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> and the sim can do 3g/lte
<Kilos> is that mweb month to month contract the same thing as prepaid?
<kbmonkey> I would not know to be honest
<kbmonkey> all I know is I got me some wine :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wine and linux dont mix
<kbmonkey> how about WINE? 
<kbmonkey> huh huh? got you there ;)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> WINE might be good for cooking with according to some chefs but i dunno what else
<kbmonkey> I like to cook with wine. I put it in the food too, sometimes.
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> it was storming today. or was that yesterday? it rained a lot for a short while
<kbmonkey> what is for dinner Kilos ?
<Kilos> we got cully and lice
<Kilos> oh im not chinese
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> I go make veg burgers now. I do not think it is chinese either
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you don't eat meat?
<inetpro> Guten Abend!
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: eh, hoe goes it?
<Kilos> its goes good here ty and there?
<inetpro> also cool thanks
<inetpro> hot but cool
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe a bit of rain tomorrow
<inetpro> let's hope so
<Kilos> you aircon peeps cant handle decent weather
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> 33°c tomorrow
<inetpro> youch!
<Kilos> i love this compose key thing
<Kilos> not many peeps make that °
<Kilos> too lazy maybe
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> this is B I G news
<inetpro> well maybe, maybe not
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> WhatsApp Coming to Firefox OS – Could Ubuntu Touch Be Next? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/whatsapp-on-firefox-os-ubuntu-touch
<inetpro> WhatsApp Goes WebApp
<Kilos> yay ill go for that and even use firefox
<tumbleweed> far more worrying story http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/11/canonical-abused-trademark-law-to-target-a-site-critical-of-ubuntu-privacy/
<inetpro> very inteersting if you ask me
<inetpro> tumbleweed: wow!
<tumbleweed> it's had this amusing result, so far
<tumbleweed> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/debmirror.git;a=commitdiff;h=fcd972395b0201fcde4915d282982926f0d04c56;hp=7fcdf0d225c480b386c5a1f487e68dc39b57e771
<Kilos> oh not firefox the browser
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> sjow
<Kilos> i didnt like that amazon searching thing anyway
<kbmonkey> inetpro, correct, I don't.
<kbmonkey> and I must say, there is a whole world of food that is undiscovered, it is amazing
<Kilos> whew no meat. no wonder you got that bleached blonde look
 * Kilos joking
<inetpro> tumbleweed: tricky situation indedd
<inetpro> indeed*
<kbmonkey> lol Kilos  ;)
<Kilos> meat and sugar are actually the main contributors to cancer i think i read somewhere
<Kilos> but meat be very lekker
<Kilos> and who wants to die healthy
<kbmonkey> I have pesto schitznel burger and fresh cherries
<kbmonkey> don't forget the wine ;)
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> tumbleweed: that search functionality should really have been switched off by default from the beginning
<inetpro> have they change it in the latest release?
<inetpro> changed*
 * inetpro should actually try the latest release
<inetpro> just wish bandwidth was not so costly
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe whatsapp will wake up on one sunny day in the future to release something that can work on the PC
<inetpro> would be nice if we could find a connector of sorts to whatsapp users from within IRC
 * inetpro noticed just about every Tom, Dick and Harry using whatsapp these days 
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> kilos fell off the planet?
<inetpro> wb Kilos
 * inetpro thought he fell off the planet
<Kilos> ty inetpro stupid e220 timeout
<Kilos> then i gotta unplug it before it will dial out again
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> at least you found your way back 
<Kilos> need to find out how to make pc ping something every 15 mins or so
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> is our mirror sick?
<Kilos> took forever with 24m downloads today
<Kilos> and langjan complained on the lists as well
<inetpro> I also noticed so weird slowness today
<Kilos> his took 6 hours to get halfway on a 53 meg upgrade
<inetpro> that is bizarre 
<inetpro> I wouldn't have waited that long for sure
<inetpro> easy enough to change it
<Kilos> ya but better to get someone to fix it
<inetpro> ya but then you must complain to the right people
<Kilos> thats where you come in
<Kilos> who are they
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ill try if i know who
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<inetpro> If you want to get in touch with other mirror-admins, feel free to join us at #ubuntu-mirrors on Freenode. Also, if you have questions, email us at mirrors@ubuntu.com. 
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> do they do all the syncing and so on
<inetpro> Kilos: what are you asking?
<Kilos> or could the prob be from that place Symmetria worked
<Kilos> who fixes broken mirrors man
<Kilos> or maintains them
<Kilos> didnt Symmetria used to fix them for us before?
<inetpro> the owners of the mirror sites
<inetpro> they fix their own mirrors
<inetpro> but at canonical there are people who manage these things
<inetpro> read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors#Country_mirror_requirements
<inetpro> tumbleweed: you been on #ubuntu-mirrors fro some time, what's happening with our country mirror?
<inetpro> for*
<inetpro> or where do they actually talk about the mirrors?
<inetpro> looks like the mailing list is not very active
<Kilos> fix it quick i got over 70m upgrade on 13.10 kde after 11pm
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: after all these years you don't know how to change your repos?
<inetpro> drussell: wb
<Kilos> ya man ill use main
<inetpro> nou praat ons!
<Kilos> isnt that where the others sync from
<inetpro> maar wag... watse main praat jy van?
<drussell> inetpro: hey!
<Kilos> in the states i think it is
<inetpro> nee jy praat grieks
<Kilos> but one can also let update manager look for the best one
<inetpro> sê vir my wat jy verander
<Kilos> i have done it in muon yet
<Kilos> repos in update manager settings or in synaptic under repos
<Kilos> i havent done it in muon
<Kilos> prefer synaptic to muon anyway
<Kilos> havent you ever seen update manager look for the best mirror?
<Kilos> sjoe
 * inetpro in case of trouble removes the za. in /etc/apt/sources.list
<inetpro> I know that is the old ways
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> lemme go to kde and look whats there
<Kilos> gnome update manager can actually find the best mirror for you
<Kilos> wbb
<kbmonkey> are these debian repos or ubuntu?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> just over 2 mins to change drives
<Kilos> yip our mirror is very sick
<Kilos> muon update manager dont have the settings that gnome does
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> wb kilos
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> muon? is that new?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: ubuntu repositories
<kbmonkey> if its debian repos you could swap them for other ones Kilos 
<Kilos> its the kde package managers
<kbmonkey> ah
<kbmonkey> okay. kde is a bit large for my bandwidth.
<inetpro> Kilos: kde doesn't use different repositories
<inetpro> or do they now?
<superfly> ohi from work
<inetpro> superfly: why at work?
<superfly> server migration
<inetpro> hi anyway :-)
<superfly> well, device migration, to be honest
<inetpro> ahh, ok
<inetpro> hope it goes well
<kbmonkey> ouch, that sounds painful on a friday 
<kbmonkey> coming from someone who likes to program for fun :p
<kbmonkey> I can't believe I had to work on a windows machine this entire week. I feel so gross.
<kbmonkey> must have spent about 30% of the time battling with stability issues, that is a *lot* when it comes to keeping a professional profile.
<inetpro> kbmonkey: eish!
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> wb Kilos !
<Kilos> change mirror and modem gets lost
<Kilos> ip configuration is un available
<Kilos> ty inetpro kbmonkey 
<Kilos> where is the main server
<inetpro> you mean physically? does it matter?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i want to know if its the best one man
<inetpro> nslookup archive.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> i think all za mirrors are sick
<Kilos> the fly had probs this week
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> sorry didnt see you there
<inetpro> I see that ^^ address pointing to at least 9 IP addresses 
<kbmonkey> could it be a za 'ternet issue?
<Kilos> so guys how do i make something in this pc ping something else to keep the modem active
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you could add a cron job to ping google every 15 minutes XD
<inetpro> za.archive.ubuntu.com is pointing to 196.220.59.84 and 41.73.43.3
<Kilos> eish im scared of those things man
<kbmonkey> but would it help?
<inetpro> za.ubuntu-archive.africanmirrors.net and za.ubuntu-archive.africanmirrors.net
<Kilos> its only when im away for a while it timesout
<inetpro> at least from my point of view
<Kilos> in an hours time ill tell you if main is a good one or not
<inetpro> mtr -i 10 www.google.com
<inetpro> that ^^ will ping / traceroute to google every 10 seconds
<inetpro> until you hit ctrl+c
<kbmonkey> hey the pro has got something there
<inetpro> make it 60 to change the interval to once a minute
<Kilos> wont that use data
<inetpro> minimal, if i=60
<Kilos> oh ty inetpro 
<kbmonkey> a ping uses very little data
<Kilos> without sudo?
<inetpro> also minimal even without -i (default is 1 second) but please don't do that
<inetpro> ICMP flooding is not very nice
<inetpro> rephrase: flooding the network with ICMP packets would not be very friendly of you
<Kilos> mtr -i 60 www.google.com
<Kilos> isnt google gonna get cross
<kbmonkey> ping sends 64 bytes, add some for the headers and receive packets. it is miniscule.
<inetpro> Kilos: try with a low value first for a short period then use 60
<Kilos> yeah i just watched iftop
<Kilos> inetpro: reason?
<inetpro> Kilos: you just want to keep your modem up, not?
<kbmonkey> if you ping once a minute for 24 hours it uses 92kb
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> yes it looks very thrifty
<Kilos> i wonder where that timeout thing is in the e220
<kbmonkey> 64 * 60 * 24 = 92160
<inetpro> Kilos: an ICMP flood attack is a method of denial-of-service (or ‘DoS’) attack otherwise known as a ‘ping flood’
<Kilos> yes but isnt the low number gonna ping them more often
<Kilos> so 60 is better
<inetpro> but I don't think your mtr will even cause that with just one second
<Kilos> should ping ms rather
<kbmonkey> LOL
<kbmonkey> bestest idea ever, Kilos :0
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> did they really buy suse?
<inetpro> don't try it!
<Kilos> no i wont
<Kilos> but should rather ping yahoo than google
<kbmonkey> a good server can respond to many thousands of requests per second. when you go over that amount it is a DOS
<Kilos> or hotmail
<kbmonkey> ... unless it is a windows sql server. hahaha.
<Kilos> ah then 1 ping a minute is nothing
<Kilos> inetpro: new kde very lekker
<Kilos> bet youve never installed an OS in 12 mins
<inetpro> a denial of service action is considered a CRIME, even if you don't think so
<inetpro> Kilos: that is good news
<Tonberry> Is it even physically possible to DOS google from a single south african internet conncetion without resorting to amplification trickery?
<inetpro> Tonberry: I doubt
 * inetpro was just stating the obvious
<inetpro> don't want to feed any of you with peanuts in jail
<kbmonkey> great point Tonberry! we will run out of data before we reach a critical ping level :P
<Kilos> you just trying to frighten me
<Kilos> isnt that where they use virri to hack peeps pcs and all send spam stuffs
<kbmonkey> what? SA's government is on top form with cyber security and technology? have you _seen_ the sars website lately?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: what did you see?
<kbmonkey> I saw stupid people. I cannot unsee it. doing tax returns haunts me!
<inetpro> :-)
<kbmonkey> the irony is that the manual paperwork process is much quicker after a redesign, lol.
 * inetpro went to the office earlier this year and was surprised to see how quick and easy it was
<inetpro> sars office*
<inetpro> always had problems with the online experience 
<kbmonkey> yes, the human interface part has been improved greatly.
<kbmonkey> so just don't try ping flood the humans, he he
<kbmonkey> you may get arrested for indecent exposure
<Tonberry> are you there
<Tonberry> are you there
<Tonberry> ...
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> :-)
<kbmonkey> hello major tom, do you read me?
<Tonberry> repeat at insane rate
<Tonberry> good thing computers are better at saying yes than we are
<kbmonkey> but do they understand the question...
 * Kilos loves ctrl+r on konversation
<kbmonkey> what does that do Kilos ?
<Kilos> underlines
<Kilos> for if you go away so you know where you left off reading
<inetpro> Kilos: I wish that feature was available for quassel
<Kilos> yeah its so handy
<inetpro> one of the features that I miss from the konversation days
<Kilos> i dunno why you dont use it from your lappy at home
<inetpro> quassel also has a red line indicator, but only if you where not in the channel
<Kilos> ya like xchat
<Kilos> konversation rocks
<inetpro> Kilos: clearly you have no idea how useful quassel is for me
<Kilos> can even bloep
<inetpro> trumps all the features in konversation 
<Kilos> nope i dont apart from showing online from work or home or wherever
<inetpro> well you would need a core to connect to in order to see the usefulness
<inetpro> a core that stays connected 24/7
<Kilos> ya but no advantage for me with one connection
<inetpro> sorry
<inetpro> don't you have a VPS?
<kbmonkey> I like my irssi over ssh. keeps away messages and is all I need.
<Kilos> whats that?
<Kilos> Maaz: define VPS
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about VPS. Maybe you meant Ops, Vas, Vis, ps, veps, bps, cps, fps, gps, mps, ops, vas, vms, vs, vp, vsp, vpsd, pps, hps, qps, rps, ips, sps, jps, aps, tps, ups, lps, dps, eps, wps, xps, vrs, vis, vss, vbs, vcs, vts, vds, ves, vfs, vos, vpp, vpi, vpa, vpc, vpt, vpu, vpl, vpd, vpe or vpn?
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> lol!
<kbmonkey> virtual private server
<kbmonkey> I'm guessing?'
<Kilos> i had one but now its got win7 and 12.04 and 13.04 kde on another drive
<inetpro> Kilos: so you have no more QA in the clouds?
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> can i put quassle core up there too
<Kilos> but no need anyway
<Kilos> i dont like quassel, no bloep
<ThatGraemeGuy> booya
<Kilos> hi that
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: did you drink a whole case of red bull?
<ThatGraemeGuy> aren't you usually in bed at 7? ;-)
<Kilos> no ThatGraemeGuy waiting to use nightsurfer data for upgrade on 13.10
<Kilos> 9pm actually
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehe
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: wb
<kbmonkey> almost there Kilos !
<ThatGraemeGuy> ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> work time though
<ThatGraemeGuy> obviously, at this time of night :)
<Kilos> eish what kinda work at this time of the night
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/573393-MyBroadband-server-move-downtime-tonight-(8-November-2013)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you with mybroadband?
<kbmonkey> awe, good luck ThatGraemeGuy and thanks for all the effort :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> hetzner
<ThatGraemeGuy> ty
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> oh he's the poor hezner guy
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: enjoying the new job?
<ThatGraemeGuy> thoroughly!
<inetpro> nice
<inetpro> tell us when it's done
<Kilos> how do you move a server? like me
<Kilos> pick it up and put it on another table
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehe
<kbmonkey> lol Kilos 
<Kilos> oh inetpro i gonna need help
<Kilos> not now though
<inetpro> Kilos: with?
<Kilos> i cant get QA to cloak from there
<Kilos> same ibid.ini but she dont cloak
<Kilos> here goes sudo aptitude upgrade
<inetpro> again?
<Kilos> no man from the host she wont
<Kilos> from here it still works
<Kilos> i dunno if you cloaked noddy
<Kilos> eish the main server is also sick
<Kilos> 3122kB/s
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> Kilos: I have no need to cload noddy
<Kilos> B/s
<Kilos> ah thats better 465kB/s
<Kilos> thats nearly 1/2 a meg per sec
<Kilos> 8ta rocks
<kbmonkey> agreed Kilos!
<kbmonkey> speed wise it is better than voda here
<Kilos> 488kB/s
<Kilos> w0000t
<Kilos> im gonna get that telkom mobile sim starter pack
<inetpro> Kilos: 13/09 16:37:56 --> QA (~QA@unaffiliated/kilos/bot/qa) has joined ##kilos
<inetpro> on ^^ that date you had hime cloaked
<inetpro> him*
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> her man
<psychicist> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> sorry, her
<Kilos> and that was from here not on the host i think
<inetpro> doesn't look like it
<Kilos> oh maybe we dont see same thing
<Kilos> check her on my channel
<Kilos> i see linode.com
<inetpro> 15/09 19:52:49 --> QA (~QA@li618-159.members.linode.com) has joined ##kilos
<inetpro> 15/09 19:52:49 <-- QA (~QA@li618-159.members.linode.com) has quit (Changing host)
<inetpro> 15/09 19:52:49 --> QA (~QA@unaffiliated/kilos/bot/qa) has joined ##kilos
<inetpro> what changed?
<inetpro> and why?
<Kilos> where do you see the cloaked one
<inetpro> 3rd line that I just pasted
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> i dont see that
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i see the linode one
<inetpro> QA@unaffiliated/kilos/bot/qa
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> why dont i see that
<Kilos> but thats good if she be cloaked
<inetpro> Kilos: that was on 15/09
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i thought you see that now
<Kilos> i musta run her from here that time to check if cloak worked from here
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> and then nanoed her ini file up there
<kbmonkey> Kilos, what time is your off peak?
<Kilos> 11pm to 5am
<inetpro> then it/she would not have started with i see linode.com QA@li618-159.members.linode.com
<kbmonkey> ok
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> then it/she would not have started with QA@li618-159.members.linode.com
<Kilos> i dunno what happened them
<kbmonkey> useful tip is to add your suspend command to sudoers so you can do a "sleep 2h && pm-suspend"
<kbmonkey> pc goes to sleep or shut downin 2 hours
<Kilos> do you know the command to make her restart
<inetpro> anyway, me needs sleep
<Kilos> sleep tight old man
<inetpro> good night everyone
<kbmonkey> gn inetpro 
<kbmonkey> I feel I am not far off too'
<Kilos> ya me too upgrade done
<kbmonkey> good man!
<kbmonkey> I copied my update archives to the laptop and it saved me 100% downloads
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: I like your maintenance page
<Kilos> Fetched 63,0 MB in 2min 42s (388 kB/s)
 * Kilos loves 8ta
<Kilos> yeah thats the best kbmonkey 
<Kilos> i rsync after every udate
<kbmonkey> that is very fast Kilos, sjoe
<Kilos> lekker hey
<kbmonkey> yes
<kbmonkey> no need to ping al night long ;)
<Kilos> thats why i wanna now try the telkom 3g/lte sim
<Kilos> might be even better
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> inetpro: ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you got a 404?
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: well that I ddn't like, but then I went to the home page
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> the 404 is fixed anyway, slight oversight :)
<inetpro> np
<Kilos> i just installing libreoffice on 13.10 then bed
<Kilos> 137m night surfer used
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tell kilos good night friend
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<ThatGraemeGuy> mybroadband is up
<ThatGraemeGuy> now brought to you from 20+km from where it used to be :-)
<kbmonkey> thanks :)
<spinza> kilos thanks.  can backup my home folder to the network.  just wondering how to avoid reinstalling services and things i have on 13.04 when upgrading
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-09
 * ThatGraemeGuy yawn
<ThatGraemeGuy> off we go, at last
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning peeps
<magespawn> heyho Kilos 
<Kilos> hiyo magespawn 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> morning Kilos 
<kbmonkey> I think I woke up too early, lol
<Kilos> haha
<spinza> thanks inetpro (belatedly)
<Kilos> morning spinza 
<spinza> morning k
<spinza> so you were saying I'm safe going from 13.04 -> 13.10.  backup home directory and upgrade?
<Kilos> yeah i think so, then once installed do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> you know terminal use hey?
<spinza> yes
<Kilos> cool, use sudo with both commands
<kbmonkey> morning spinza 
<spinza> so will that keep all services installed and settings etc?
<kbmonkey> is the pro not in yet kilos
<spinza> morning kbmonkey
<Kilos> saterday he makes it late this avy or evening kbmonkey 
<Kilos> it should spinza 
<spinza> i once upgraded ubuntu but it turned out it wiped everything in terms of apps installed and settings
<spinza> had to reinstall everything
<spinza> can't remember from what to what it was though
<Kilos> you might need to install some of the software you use again
<kbmonkey> oh noes
<kbmonkey> does ubuntu really do that Kilos ? remove apps?
<Kilos> but the settings such as mail accounts and so stay
<spinza> which software?
<Kilos> installed apps
<spinza> are they uninstalled?
<Kilos> like gimp and so on
<Kilos> ask superfly 
<kbmonkey> I dont believe that 
<Kilos> hi superfly  does upgrading lose installed apps
<kbmonkey> oh, no the fly said if you use dist-upgrade it can remove packages if their dependencies fall away
<Kilos> i always clean install then just rsync home backup to /home
<Kilos> wait spinza 
<superfly> no, not unless the repository has mismatching packages
<kbmonkey> he then said you should use do-release-upgrade instead
<Kilos> type in dash deja
<Kilos> or backup
<Kilos> that keeps everything working
<Kilos> black square box
<superfly> I've upgraded kubuntu years in a row without issue. just use do-release-upgrade
<spinza> superfly so I should just run the upgrade from the terminal and I should keep apps+settings?
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<kbmonkey> thanks fly :]
<spinza> thanks kbmonkey kilos & superfly
<Kilos> :-)
<superfly> if you get one of those popups about upgrading to a new release you can use that too
<Kilos> yw spinza 
<Kilos> oh ya update manager does that
<kbmonkey> yup
<superfly> it's a gui version of the command line
<Kilos> we so lucky to have the fly as backup
<spinza> i do get those but haven't been keen to click it
<spinza> have to keep upgrading till i get to a lts again then i'm going to stick with it i think
<superfly> I moved to Debian unstable
<kbmonkey> how is it superfly ?
<superfly> stable
<spinza> lol
<kbmonkey> figures :]
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> stable and unstable refers to the frequency the packages change, not system stability ;)
<superfly> unstable is a little older than Ubuntu but it has been tested more and so far been a better experience
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> also unstable is a rolling distro
<superfly> so I am always upgrading
<Kilos> superfly, when you got time to play just look ate 13.10 kde
<Kilos> i love it
<kbmonkey> Im thinking to switch to a rolling release. does it use more bandwidth superfly, from the continuous updates, or is it not much more than normal?
<Kilos> you get them with your OS kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> fly uses kde remember
<kbmonkey> its just a Debian base, yes I can switch to sid
<Kilos> sid?
<superfly> unstable is called sid
<Kilos> oh ty
<superfly> kbmonkey: I presume it uses more because you're constantly upgrading
<kbmonkey> sorry my modem ran out of battery there
<Kilos> eish what kinda modem is that
<superfly> I'm on uncapped so it doesn't make a difference to me
 * kbmonkey shakes an angry fist
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> battery powered wireless broadband Kilos 
<kbmonkey> on usb charge
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> stuff advancing too fast
<superfly> scuse me, I need to install the latest CM nightly
<kbmonkey> man I could eat a waffle right about now
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> I'm back!
<Kilos> that was fast superfly 
<Kilos> whats a CM
<superfly> CyanogenMod
<Kilos> ouch
<superfly> it's a custom could of Android
<superfly> *build
<kbmonkey> sudo make tea
<Kilos> whats a micro sd
<Kilos> a memory stick for cell phones
<magespawn> something like that, usually goes in the phone or tablet to add extra storage space
<Kilos> aha ty magespawn me looking stick prices
<Kilos> time they brought them down
<magespawn> micro version of th cards a lot of cameras use
<Kilos> aha
<kbmonkey> looks like a tiny sim card
<Kilos> oh ya my nokia has one in
<Kilos> is that the thing
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> cool beans
<Kilos> wow 8ta just peaked at 579 kB/s
<Kilos> they really moving
<Kilos> from the main server 
<Kilos> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<magespawn> and then drops hi connection
<Kilos> grrr modem timed out even with the ping command running
<magespawn> you overloaded the tower with that speed Kilos 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> no man i want more
<Kilos> its so lekker
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> will get a telkom sim card this avy
<Kilos> but can only test when this 8ta one is empty sigh
<Kilos> oh mind you you get 200m free data monthly for 12 months
<Kilos> will be lekker for maverick that never updates
<Kilos> then maybe even fit an external yagi and see for lte
<magespawn> ahh Kilos you have been bitten by the bug
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> found some thing about the e220 that shows timeout on alpine linux
<Kilos> in /etc/ppp/chat
<Kilos> will see if i got that
<Kilos> hehe exciting
<Kilos> aw no peers or chat there sigh
<Kilos> found peers
<magespawn> bbl
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl 
<magespawn> hey 
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> you home now?
 * Kilos wonders what happened to smile
<magespawn> no still at work
<magespawn> just had to take the laptop and go and check the main gate
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> most peeps knock off midday on saterday
<Kilos> poor magespawn 
<magespawn> ahh well this is the life hey Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah man
<Kilos> you gonna need leave twice a year
<magespawn> could actually being doing most of this work from home, i am busy trying to sort of the website
<Kilos> sort out?
<magespawn> yup thats it
<Kilos> why the things always broken?
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> not really sure, i did have a lot to learn regarding how the website worked
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> so i am sure the next time i have to do this it will be a lot quicker
<Kilos> write down what you do so you dont forget
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> usually when i do something like this i don't forget
<magespawn> okay home time, chat later Kilos 
<Kilos> go safe
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> now I am tired, did cleaning chores.
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> wow that the time, where did the day went
<Kilos> working on a pc is a bit easier than manual labour hey
<Kilos> where did the day go
<kbmonkey> yes
<kbmonkey> looks like rain again
<Kilos> send it here
<kbmonkey> sure thing
 * kbmonkey rain dance
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> maaz, dance
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, dance
<Maaz> Dancing is old fashioned Kilos Its the Toi Toi now
<kbmonkey> Maaz, dance
<Maaz> Dancing is old fashioned kbmonkey Its the Toi Toi now
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> 4
<kbmonkey> typing is so slow today
<kbmonkey> weather
<Kilos> old age man and not enough meat
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
 * Kilos gots a new telkom mobile sim
<Kilos> R49
<Kilos> 200m free data monthly for a year
<kbmonkey> that is pretty expensive even for mobile data
<kbmonkey> 8ta is R50 per GB
<Kilos> the R49 is once of for the starter pack
<Kilos> called a prepaid sim internet only
<Kilos> hopefully it wont also get smses
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ^^
<Kilos> twit
<kbmonkey> okay once off makes more sense
<kbmonkey> that is a nice emergency data Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> good man
<Kilos> and be good on maverick that dont wanna update/upgrade all the time
<kbmonkey> rain is here Kilos did any of it reach you?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> hi User_Private you got your nick back to front
<nlsthzn> phew xubuntu 13.10 pretty stable at present... almost two days without a problem and I have even been meddling with wine and playing some Window games...
<Kilos> lol hiya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> 13.10 kde also no probs , but no wine
<nlsthzn> :)
 * nlsthzn going to a friend to watch the game in a little bit...
<Kilos> how long did the install take till reboot stage
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> 10 mins
<Kilos> 14
<nlsthzn> can't remember
<nlsthzn> but not long... downloading and installing the language packs always takes the longest...
<Kilos> hurry man 
<Kilos> you got 14 mins
<nlsthzn> ah...
<nlsthzn> it only starts half apst
<nlsthzn> past
<Kilos> oh i dont connect when installing
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> they then chatting on the field the comms okes
<nlsthzn> ok thx... I wil be going at 19:00 SA time... 1 two minute walk if I walk slowly :p
<Kilos> ah
 * nlsthzn will be back later or tomorrow or late tomorrow :p
<Kilos> ok enjoy the game
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
<charl> how's it going
<charl> sorry i had guests over this afternoon so haven't been checking irc
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wow slick steal
<Kilos> oops
<inetpro> oops?
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<charl> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you looking for me?
<Kilos> that was sposed to be to tara
<inetpro> hello charl
<charl> how's it going
<inetpro> charl: hot in Pretoria, and there?
<charl> it's november, not exactly hot right now, but good
<inetpro> yikes! Where did the year go?
<charl> lol
<Kilos> well the first half you were busy and the second half too
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<charl> lol
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: have you sorted your modem?
<Kilos> it hasnt timed out and i dunno why
<Kilos> but speeds are lekker
<Kilos> did you see. 579mB/s
<Kilos> 8ta really rocking
<inetpro> nice
<charl> megabytes per second?
<inetpro> uh?
<inetpro> 579mB/s ?
<Kilos> oops
<charl> you got half a gigabit connection there
<Kilos> kB/s
<charl> oh :)
<inetpro> oi
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<charl> not unbelievable, if you were on gibabit ethernet and fibre optic
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Kilos> oh my all the noobs are gone
<Kilos> oh no down dere
 * inetpro has a download speed of 1.81Mbps and upload speed of 0.35Mbps
<Kilos> put that in KB/s
<Kilos> slow methinks
<inetpro>  /8
<Kilos> Maaz, 18100/8
<inetpro> 226
<Maaz> Kilos: 2262.5
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> 226 kB/s
<inetpro> your 579 is fast indeed, but 226 is fast enough to be workable
<Kilos> ya i spose
<Kilos> mine is really rocking
<Kilos> and our main mirror is good
<inetpro> Kilos: you watching rugby?
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> what's the score?
<Kilos> sharing comments with my brat
<Kilos> 17/12 to us
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> she knows more about rugby than i do
 * inetpro now listening on radio
<charl> Kilos: you are talking to your daughter in australia?
<Kilos> yip
<charl> through instant messaging?
<Kilos> yip pidgin and xmpp
<charl> awesome!
<charl> i use xmpp too to talk to my mom every day
<Kilos> ya it works
<Kilos> but so does everything in pidgin
<charl> she got set up on whatsapp now but i want her to install the guardian project's chatsecure application
<charl> because whatsapp is properly monitored by the government
<Kilos> mxit aim etc etc
<charl> yeah but xmpp is an open standard
<charl> that's the way the internet was meant to be - based on open standards
<charl> not proprietary like msn, skype, icq etc
<charl> interestingly, whatsapp is also based on xmpp, but it doesn't seem to support federation
<charl> and they don't use end-to-end encryption, it's nsa friendly
<charl> https://guardianproject.info/apps/chatsecure/
<Kilos> maar sleg gespeel
<Kilos> darem gewen
<Kilos> inetpro, ians sound from apps like pidgin and skype just stopped and i cant find where i saved the commands to check sound
<Kilos> on 12.04 kde
<charl> alsamixer ?
<Kilos> i dont think that comes installed by default does it
<Kilos> the mixer i mean
<charl> yes
<charl> it does
<Kilos> oh maybe it got muted somehow
<Kilos> plays music and boot sound works
<charl> yeah, but it could be master, headphone, speaker, pcm etc
<charl> oh, weird
<Kilos> weill get him to check it ty
<charl> np
<Kilos> only sound from apps dont work
<charl> sorry for answering instead of inetpro :)
<charl> but i just had some issues myself and solved them using alsamixer
<Kilos> np ty
<Kilos> any help welcome
<Kilos> aptitude upgrade fixed his sound
<Kilos> he says it found lotsa probs
 * Kilos loves aptitude
<Kilos> and my bed
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> hey guys
<theblazehen> anyone got experience with PXE booting, and transparent squid proxies?
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-10
<ShapeShifter499> has #ubuntu-za and #ubuntu-zw merged?
<Kilos> morning all
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi theblazehen hows the exams going
<theblazehen> Kilos, starting on monday :) Been studying for over a month now
<Kilos> good man
<theblazehen> My friends are idiots though :/ only started last week :/
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> Yeah. Been telling them to study for the last 5 weeks or so
<Kilos> well good for you.
<theblazehen> Yep :) Think I will do well this time
<theblazehen> Will probably be on and off for a little while, trying to get iptables working with pxe boot and a squid proxy
<Kilos> ok good luck with the exams lad
<theblazehen> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> yo spinza 
<spinza> hi
<theblazehen> aarghh.. I HATE iptables!
<Kilos> lol exciting hey
<Kilos> i needed lotsa help with iptables to share internet over 3g
<Kilos> theblazehen_, what OS you using?
<Kilos> oh he is gone
<Kilos> hmm...
<spinza> hi guys upgrading to 13.10
<spinza> came up to a prompt that asks me whether to keep a certain config file
<spinza> selected to view the differences
<spinza> and now I don't know how to get back...
<spinza> ok answered my own question :q
<Kilos> hehe
<spinza> didn't make any sense the differences on /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<spinza> should I keep or install the package maintainers version?
<Kilos> it will work both ways
<Kilos> but maybe the packages maintainer is better
<spinza> ok done
<spinza> in "setting up" phase how long to go?
<Kilos> are you letting it upgrade at the same time?
<Kilos> that takes longer
<Kilos> as in its all coming from the internet hey?
<Kilos> then it depends on the speed of your connection
<Kilos> many megs to upgrade
<spinza> i think it downloaded first
<spinza> now it's setting up packages
<spinza> used the terminal to do the upgrade
<Kilos> ah ok then it downloaded lots
<spinza> it keeps asking for different config files for some things i installed (and edited) keeping those
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello
<spinza> removing packages now. Must be the end?
<Kilos> yeah getting close
<nlsthzn> Goeie more Suid Afrika
<Kilos> hi there neelsie
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> bad head day but ok otherwise ty and you nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> :/ sorry to hear uncle Kilos ... best not be infront of the PC then ... I am OK, went and watched the game which was "meh" and had to much rum ... human again now at least :p
<Kilos> hahaha was a bit disappointing game that
<nlsthzn> what is it with our games and the refs?!
<Kilos> refs suck especially those
<Kilos> tara is revving about that one
<Kilos> they need a refs accademy i think to standardise 
<nlsthzn> could help, I dunno :p
<Kilos> not let each one see what he wants to
<Kilos> or the tmo needs top power to judge
<nlsthzn> technology can't remove biased unfortunately :p
<Kilos> tmo should be able to stop the game
<nlsthzn> and fire the ref :p
<Kilos> lol ya
<charl> hi
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nlsthzn> alo
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> has anyone taken a look at cgit http://git.zx2c4.com/cgit/
<charl> it's interesting to me that when i google for linux-related tools i often see links to arch linux's wiki
<charl> for example now i get https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cgit as the second result
<charl> when i google for cgit, i mean
<nlsthzn> arch linux has most probably got the best wiki of any distro
<charl> yeah, it's such a pity that ubuntu's wiki is often full of incomplete or outdated info
<charl> arch seems to have gotten the community thing right, where ubuntu totally failed
<charl> even debian seems to have a much better wiki than ubuntu
<nlsthzn> wiki's are maintained by the community and the community is failing at keeping the wiki up to date
<charl> i sometimes reference debian's wiki for ubuntu related matters
<nlsthzn> then again if you look at the target audiences it can be expected...
<charl> that's logical, but the question is why
<charl> target audience? that ubuntu is targeted at noobs, you mean?
<nlsthzn> majority of people that choose ubuntu just want an OS that works (which it mostly does)
<nlsthzn> they don't want to give back time and effort etc.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<nlsthzn> arch you need to invest time and effort just to get going, so you are more invested from the get go...
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<nlsthzn> well that is the way I see it at the moment :Lp
<charl> but even debian has a relatively good wiki, why is ubuntu failing so miserably
<charl> arch's install process is a joke, it's worse than going back to slackware times
<Kilos> how much wiki updating have you done charl
<charl> but i like seeing distros like manjaro being based on arch
<Kilos> clever peeps gotta do that so there are errors
<Kilos> no errors
<charl> Kilos: that's a good point actually, i haven't contributed to the wiki either
 * nlsthzn hates wiki's grrrr
<Kilos> lol
<charl> nlsthzn: why?
<charl> i thought it is one of the best way to gather info
<Kilos> aw looks like spins upgrade isnt working
<nlsthzn> using is ok, editing is ugh
<charl> i have used a variety of wikis, docuwiki, mediawiki, i can't say the editing part is so bad
<charl> even trac has a built-in wiki
<Kilos> it has to be done properly otherwise it misleads peeps that dont know
<charl> there should be an ubuntu documentation project that organises volunteers
<nlsthzn> I don't like the mark-up or what ever you call it to format things... PITA imo
<charl> people who document, people who verify and check, people who look at language etc
<charl> nlsthzn: what i don't like is every wiki having a different format, they should standardise on something like markdown
<charl> but i don't think the formatting is so bad, as long as it is used consistently
<Kilos> most clever buntu peeps dont have time for stuff like that
<nlsthzn> there has been many such surges done but they never seem to sustain because you have a few people doing all the work and then they get busy and nobody picks up the slack...
<charl> well debian and arch seems to be getting it right
<charl> so clearly it _can_ work
<charl> the question is, why isn't it working in ubuntu's case
<charl> that it can or can't work is not in question, clearly it can
<Kilos> you have the answer man
<nlsthzn> scroll up :p
<Kilos> do a page a day and see how quick it catches up
<charl> i'll have to do something about it next time i'm busy with something
<charl> i can't just randomly start editing wiki pages
<charl> i'm just going to make it worse
<Kilos> lol thats why i say clever peeps
<Kilos> wiki is read only for me
<charl> talking about contributing, i completely left my e2ee project laying in the ditch
<charl> i'm serious about taking this further but i literally have not received any feedback or comments on it yet
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> thats the prob man no one has time
<Kilos> try the pro tonight for feedback
<Kilos> he use to be busy here most days but he too is rare now
<charl> it's not time that is the problem, it's that i just don't want to make it yet another one man project
<charl> but i do have time enough to throw into this
<Kilos> ya but you need feedback from peeps in the know of whats needed
<charl> exactly
<Kilos> useless for me to comment
<charl> not necessarily, you might have some good ideas
<Kilos> if you dont mind ingorant suggestions then ill help you
<charl> all suggestions are good, there are no ignorant suggestions :P
<Kilos> 90% of what you talk about there is greek to me
<charl> it was a quick draft-up so that fault might be with me
<Kilos> you want to make a secure irc chat thingie right?
<charl> you could call it that yes
<charl> although it was supposed to be a protocol for end-to-end encrypted communication, it doesn't matter what's in it
<Kilos> now what i dont understand is, will it still use freenode etc?
<charl> it could be im, voip, video conference, file sharing, etc
<Kilos> wb spinza whats news
<charl> no it has nothing to do with freenode, freenode is an irc network
<charl> you could implement something similar to irc on top of it, but that wouldn't be the idea
<Kilos> so it will be a stand alone thing
<charl> irc is a fairly public medium, no real need to secure it
<charl> well, the use case is more along the lines of xmpp than irc
<Kilos> but who will use it
<charl> the only problems with xmpp is that 1) you have data rentention on the server and 2) it has no automatic fail-over
<charl> people who do, just like irc or xmpp or anything else
<charl> who would use irc or xmpp or email
<Kilos> no man dodo
<Kilos> everyone uses irc
<charl> not everyone, a bunch of people who are fairly clued up (people like us)
<Kilos> who will they connect to on a new thing
<charl> the noobs use facebook and twitter
<charl> only other people using clients that run the same protocol
<Kilos> hahaha the pro uses twitter
<charl> the same as any other service, who started using facebook at the start, also only a few people
<Kilos> i mean charl `you make this thing right
<charl> i would use it, and i know a few other people who would also, and that's enough for a start
<Kilos> then no one knows about it so it just lies there
<Trixar_za> Then why not use xmpp?
<charl> that would be really bad
<charl> Trixar_za: i gave two reasons above
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<charl> so the idea would be to get the word out
<Trixar_za> There's a nice server written in lua called Prosody IM
<Kilos> and for that use fb and twitter to get the word out
<charl> Trixar_za: i run it, so i know about it
<charl> Trixar_za: that's what's running on charl.eu right now
<charl> you can actually add me as a contact if you want, charl at charl dot eu
<charl> both email and xmpp
<Kilos> i gotta go lie down a while
<Kilos> wbb
<charl> enjoy Kilos !
<Kilos> no man no one enjoys an exploding head
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> like saying enjoy your migraine
<Trixar_za> I ran Prosody once and it was pretty good for my needs. Not exactly IRC though. Even the creator of IRC saw it going in a different direction rather than stagnating
<Trixar_za> Interestingly, it did include secure, private and p2p communication
<Trixar_za> It also includes meta-networking. Which is semi-taboo on IRC and which I helped make worse with my Janus improvements :P
<charl> Kilos: oh sorry man :(
<charl> get better soon!
<Kilos> np ty
<charl> Trixar_za: i'm not sure i understand, are you talking about xmpp now? you can encrypt messages that goes over xmpp yes
<charl> Trixar_za: you have two forms of encryption that i saw implemented: openpgp and otr
<Trixar_za> No, I mean IRC
<Trixar_za> http://www.irc-junkie.org/2012-04-23/interview-with-jarkko-oikarinen-the-inventor-of-irc/
<Trixar_za> :P
<charl> Trixar_za: otr is the most common form although i've experimented with openpgp in centerim and it works brilliantly
<charl> reading
<Trixar_za> It's funny because Jarkko writes servers now and most of them has to do with some cryptography implementation
<charl> whow i really like the idea of network of networks
<charl> it shouldn't be too difficult to implement cryptography on top of irc
<charl> just pass around openpgp encrypted messages in private conversations
<charl> in a public chatroom (like this) it would be much more difficult though, but also probably unnnecessary
<Trixar_za> The question is how much do you leave to the client and how much do you leave to the server
<charl> i would say leave the absolute minimum to the server
<charl> the client runs on your own machine and is under your full control
<charl> the server could be anything, it should be assumed to be non-trusted
<charl> that was my whole inspiration behind my idea too
<charl> just use the server as a dumb router to route messages around
<charl> just use it to a) hide your ip b) get messages without needing to work around nat routing in ipv4
<charl> and dynamic ip addresses etc, otherwise you need a central directory to look up ip addresses in any case
<Trixar_za> Essentially, IRCd are just dumb routers
<charl> works extremely well for unsecure conversation
<charl> the one issue is you need to "own" some type of identity
<charl> on irc that is your nickname, that means you need to register it and authenticate with a password
<charl> what i wanted to do is allow a user to authenticate using ppk, a bit similar as with ssh
<charl> except with ssh you also have a set of fixed identities and associated public keys on the server
<charl> what i wanted to do is let a client say "here, i have this public key, and i can prove that i am the owner using my private key"
<charl> challenge-response type scenario
<charl> then you proved your identity and the server knows that you are who you claim to be, nothing needs to be stored on the server
<charl> you could literally boot up a server from a read-only device
<charl> you could boot up a whole cluster using pxe
<theblazehen> charl, Got my pc pxe booting :)
<charl> if you want to roll out updates, do them centrally and reboot all the servers one by one
<charl> nothing new about it, they used to do it with tuxlabs too
<charl> the kids break the software, just reboot and everything goes back to its original setup
<charl> do all updates centrally, etc, very nice for an african school with poor internet
<charl> oh nice, janus looks interesting, even created by a dutch guy
<Trixar_za> charl: Funny you say that about public keys... because TS6 servers can use that to authenticate opers and I believe Atheme can use it to authenticate nicknames
<Trixar_za> daniel is a pretty good C++ coder. It shows in his code. I heard he taught himself perl mostly by using perldoc
<charl> well i used to do that with ssh literally for 8+ years and if you use github you do it in a similar way
<charl> so nothing new about it at all
<charl> sounds like my type of person
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I'm not exactly sure how it works since I haven't used it, but one of my opers do
<Trixar_za> does*
<Trixar_za> I think the limitation requires that you connect using ssl though
<charl> makes sense
<charl> ssl does support client certificate authentication
<charl> or tls now i hope
<Trixar_za> They've added gnutls support to several IRCds as an alternative to openssl
<Trixar_za> licensing issues like usual
<charl> hmmm
<nlsthzn> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-google-drive-client-grive-and-grive-tools
<nlsthzn> nice to see ZA contributing some nifty open source things :)
<charl> i used to work for the fsiu - the free software innovation unit - in cape town
<charl> we used to do a lot of open source related work in africa
<charl> we even went to oscon in 2010
<charl> paul scott (my manager) is an oscon veteran
<Trixar_za> Working in open source development would rock
<Kilos> evening all
<nlsthzn> night
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
 * nlsthzn not going to sleep yet :p initially thought uncle Kilos was going off-line :p
<Kilos> i just came back
<Kilos> :p yourself
<Kilos> pity xchat dont show them so i can see who does what 
<Kilos> some peeps stick tongues out
<nlsthzn> :p is tongue sticking out
<Kilos> hahaha you see
<Kilos> and :P
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> lo inetpro het jy darem reen gekry
<Kilos> ons het 3 mm
<Kilos> spinza_, is your 13.10 working good?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos we had a very welcome 4mm to cool us down again
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> superfly: how's the weather down in the cape?
<spinza> thanks for checking up kilos. everything was fine except my mariadb got uninstalled.  weird thing with mysql but sorted it out quickly.  and didn't lose my db
<spinza> just wich my adsl was as good
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-03
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi Tonberry Xethron nlsthzn 
<Tonberry> hi
<nlsthzn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> big bang bang in the sky but only 2mm water
 * Kilos waits to hear from inetpro 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> Ya, just enough to wake the mosquitos
<gremble> I had to kill a choir in my room last night, there was like 20 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> thats good if you got so many then you can work on getting a sig gen going to chase them
<Kilos> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/swgen.1.html
<Kilos> i think thats the one i had. you change frequencies till they die or try escape
<Kilos> actually fun to play with, as you go through the frequencies peeps complain you giving them headaches and dogs start howling at another frequency
<Kilos> hi 77CAARI2O 
<Kilos> is dit jy bduk?
<77CAARI2O> Ish mor Kilos  and others
<77CAARI2O> yip
<Kilos> haha
<bduk> yhats better dem Mondays
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> hey
<TinuvaMac> traffic looks like a mess to work :(
<Kilos> eish
<TinuvaMac> looks like ill take the long route again today
<TinuvaMac> just logged on to check traffic on google maps
<TinuvaMac> later
<Kilos> Eskom has embarked on unprecedented stage 2 load shedding on Sunday after a silo storing coal at its Majuba power station in Mpumalanga collapsed.
<gremble> Probably from the rain
<Kilos> Stage 2 allows for up to 2000 MW of the national load to be shed.
<Kilos> here we go again,
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, link your reactors with them so we can stay online
<Kilos> how can a silo collapse unless it was badly built
<Kilos> mud instead of cement used
<gremble> The power stations in Mpumalanga are horribly managed
<gremble> They probably got their cousins to build the reactors for some exhorbetant amount of money
<gremble> So that they could get kickbacks
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but i think majuba has many silos not just one
<Kilos> ill ask my boet when he comes online again
<gremble> Well the silo collapsed, all the coal was obviously lost and now we get to not have electricity
<Kilos> used to get up to date news from him when he was project manager at rotek here but he is now in head office in dubai i think it is
<Kilos> http://www.eskom.co.za/Whatweredoing/ElectricityGeneration/PowerStations/Pages/Majuba_Power_Station.aspx
<Kilos> doesnt show silos
<gremble> They had already collapsed
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats one of our "NEW" power stations
<gremble> That is excellent news
<Kilos> so we running off the old ones that were taken out of the mothballs
<gremble> So the collapse is probably just a feature, the silo can be made suddenly compact in the case of rain
<gremble> Like a sandcastle
<gremble> Or an RDP house
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> didnt take too long TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> hehe na Kilos, took a different route suggested by google maps
<TinuvaMac> used R300 + N2 instead of taking the N1 direct
<Kilos> ah
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> Maaz: espresso please
<Maaz> charl: Excuse me?
<charl> ok nevermind, filter coffee will do
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> charl anime is a style of art not just animated drawings
<Kilos> here is what tatar says
<Kilos> tara
<Kilos> taral: But everyone in the art community refers to 'anime art' as artwork in the style of anime Japanese artwork
<charl> that's wrong of course but i'm not going to argue, in fear of sounding like a weeaboo
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats a weeaboo
<charl> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/weeaboo
<charl> Weeaboo (a.k.a Wapanese) is an English slang used to describe a person (typically of non-Asian descent) who prefers Japan and all things in Japanese over one’s indigenous culture.
<charl> The term is a successive mutation of “Wapanese,” a derogatory slur referring to western Japanophiles with a strong bias towards Japanese cultural and tech imports.
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl> some views (for those with b/w) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFQQALduhzA
<charl> got half a million views amazingly
<charl> but yes so in far of sounding like a weeaboo i will shut up now :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: we had like 6mm
<charl> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> hi charl
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> maybe more today or tonight
<Kilos> we need like 150mm to get going
<Kilos> first 50mm is just acid rain
<inetpro> gremble, kilos: An #infographic of the #Majuba crisis - #Eskom  https://twitter.com/energyblog_sa/status/528800466462068736
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> an update image: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B1a803GIAAE5ecI.jpg:large
<inetpro> will take a while to rebuild this 
<Kilos> hopefully they use enough ppc this time
<inetpro> let's hope there's still enough capacity at other power stations
<inetpro> lucky it's summer time now
<Kilos> ya power cuts suck
<charl> ja...
<Squirm[Web]> 'lo
<Kilos> no load shedding today eskom says
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm[Web]> hey Kilos
<Squirm[Web]> wondering if anyone knows any good `IRC clients for mac?
<TinuvaMac> squirm, I like Lime
<TinuvaMac> Squirm[Web]: http://limechat.net/mac/
<TinuvaMac> and there was another client suggested to me on friday....lets see if  i can remember
<Squirm[Web]> I'll use lime chat
<Squirm[Web]> popped up in my google search too
<TinuvaMac> when did you get your mac?
<Squirm_> now
<Squirm_> came with the new job
<Squirm_> can't remember my ZNC password :/
<TinuvaMac> heh
<Kilos> hasha
<Kilos> haha too thats nice of them Squirm 
<TinuvaMac> sounds like an awesome job if they give you a mac
<Squirm[Mac]> very nice MacBook Pro
<TinuvaMac> where you working now?
<Squirm[Mac]> 2.2GHz Core i7, 250Gb SSD
<Squirm[Mac]> TinuvaMac: Yuppiechef
<Kilos> lekker
<TinuvaMac> ah awesome thats the 15"
<Squirm[Mac]> everyone gets a laptop/iMac
<TinuvaMac> i got the small brother, 13" mbp
<Squirm[Mac]> yeah
<Squirm[Mac]> chat in a bit. going to grab some lunch
<TinuvaMac> osx is a great choice, you should get 7-8 hours on the battery
<Squirm[Mac]> cool
<Squirm[Mac]> I've been in a windows environment, but I ran Linux
<Kilos> clouds builing nice and thunder from the north
<Squirm[M_> changed power options
<Kilos> sjoe, donker by jou huis inetpro 
<superfly> Squirm[M_: Quassel
<Squirm_> sorry
<Squirm_> power issues
<magespawn> good day all
<charl> hey magespawn 
<charl> hi excluse me otherwise i'm wigger again
<inetpro> Kilos: was raining lekker here in Hatfield earlier
<inetpro> hoping that we got some at home as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> when did I disappear? o_O
<gremble> The rain stopped rather quickly, but it seems to have wet the ground nicely all the way from Hatfield to Hercules
<gremble> Apies is just under the bridge
<charl> inetpro: wait a sec, you are in hatfield? i used to work there!
<charl> inetpro: there is a company called afrigis, they (used) to have offices there
<charl> inetpro: then they moved to erasmus rand
<gremble> GIS? Is that an interesting field to work in?
<charl> yes very
<Kilos> only 2mm so far today
<Kilos> nice light drizzel though
<inetpro> Kilos: message from home says that we had about 15mm in 15 minutes 
<Kilos> wow inetpro you lucky
 * inetpro needs luck sometimes
<inetpro> will take good luck any day
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> chat later
<Squirm[Mac]> hey ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Squirm_> 'lo
<Kilos> you home now?
<Squirm_> indeed
<Kilos> good internet?
<Squirm[Mac]> no internet
<Squirm[Mac]> so 3G from my phone
<Kilos> 3g?
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm[Mac]> set my cell up as an AP, so quite easy to connect
<Kilos> well at least you get connected. poor nuvo battles
<Squirm[Mac]> cell died
<Kilos> battery flat?
<Squirm[Mac]> indeed
<Kilos> xubuntu is lots faster than ubity and kde hey
<Squirm[M_> :/
<Squirm[M_> bloody hell
<Kilos> is that just because of a lighter gui or have they modified other stuff too
<Kilos> whats happening there Squirm ?
<Kilos> Squirm[M_, 
<Squirm[M_> ...
<Squirm[M_> turns out my 3G sucks
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm[Mac]> hmm
<Squirm[Mac]> ok
<Squirm[Mac]> i think its when my phone sleeps
<Kilos> aha
<Squirm[Mac]> ok
<Squirm[Mac]> set my phone to sleep in 30min
<Kilos> you need a 3g stick
<Squirm[Mac]> even though it's meant to keep wifi online during sleep
<Squirm[Mac]> yeah
<Kilos> check if you have telkom coverage the get their modem
<Kilos> 399 with 1 years free 200m data per month
<Kilos> and check its the dlink 157
<Kilos> 23m job very fast
<Squirm[Mac]> supposedly will get one through work
<Squirm[Mac]> with 1Gb PM
<Squirm[Mac]> but then I can atleast load my own
<Squirm[Mac]> but we're hopefully getting ADSL here soon
<Squirm[Mac]> yeah
<Kilos> cool
<Squirm[Mac]> but ADSL will still win
<Squirm[Mac]> 10Mbit split bewteen 3 people
<Squirm[Mac]> I'd prefer ADSL
<Squirm[Mac]> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm[Mac]: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm[Mac]> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> ya 3g gets expensive
<Squirm[Mac]> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3880648210
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm[Mac]!
<Squirm[Mac]> ^^
<Kilos> bvetter than mine tonight
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3880661579
<Kilos> voda has a big thing with pushing lte atm
<Kilos> all of them actually
<Squirm[Mac]> yeah, I think I can get LTE
<Squirm[Mac]> problem is... I want data more than speed
<Squirm[Mac]> so I'd rather take a drop in speed to get uncapped
<Kilos> if you can get adsl thats better then
<Kilos> mobile data costs
<Squirm[Mac]> 'lo
<Squirm[Mac]> Maaz: ?
<Maaz> Squirm[Mac]: Sorry...
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm[Mac]> just checking I'm here
<Squirm[Mac]> I mean
<Squirm[Mac]> I've been online for how long?
<Squirm[Mac]> used 80Mb
<Squirm[Mac]> rediculous
<Squirm[Mac]> superfly: will have a look at it
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> have you been googling or downloading?
<Kilos> hmm... blackberry has some advantages i see
<Kilos> R59 a month for unlimited data use
<Kilos> sister smiling
<magespawn> good evening all
<nlsthzn> perhaps
<Kilos> hi magespawn nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> I guess I will watch 14 hours of hearthstone world champs on stream now :p
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> nlsthzn, indeed, i wish that for all here
<Kilos> sleep sometime man
<nlsthzn> thanks magespawn 
<nlsthzn> sleep when I'm ded uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> no man
<nlsthzn> no rest for the wicked?
<Kilos> weater says to move to high ground, floods expected
 * Kilos hopes
<Kilos> weather
<Kilos> inetpro, as jy hulle glo gaan slaap op jou dak
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> bushtech, hoe veel reen daar
<Kilos> julle bo op die berg kry meer as ons
<nlsthzn> send some here please, I did send heat in the winter but well the SA postal service sucks
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> weve only had 4mm since last night, the pro over 21 already and more expected
<bushtech> Kilos,  Sondagaand 4mm. sedert net druppels hieren daar
<Kilos> ai! soos ons about
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Squirm[Mac]> hi
<Squirm[Mac]> Trixar_za: ?
<Squirm[Mac]> Maaz: ?
<Maaz> Squirm[Mac]: Huh?
<Squirm[Mac]> Trixar_za: ?
<Squirm[Mac]> hi TinuvaMac
<TinuvaMac> hey
<TinuvaMac> how do you like lime?
<Squirm[Mac]> yeah, it's alright
<Squirm[Mac]> quite nice and simple, which I like
<Trixar_za> I'm getting a little weird
<Trixar_za> I just added a repository so I can keep MineTest to the latest stable version
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-04
<Kilos> hi not_found Squirm and others, we kinda min here
<Squirm[Mac]> morning
<not_found> morning uncle Kilos ... met splits again I see
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<Kilos> ya not_found nets be sicker
<not_found> freenode always under pressure for some reason
<Kilos> these clever kids with nothing better to do than cause probs for others
<Kilos> i feel they should be traced and locked up
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<not_found> "script kiddies" are not that clever IMO
<not_found> I can also pay $5 an hour and have a dedicated online server for DDOSing
<Kilos> they should still be locked up. they will enjoy jail time
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning morning
<TinuvaMac> good morning ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> WA ftw
<TinuvaMac> good morning ThatGraemeGuy
<TinuvaMac> strangely got disconnected
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, I blame WA :-p
<TinuvaMac> rofl ok
<Squirm[Mac]> 'lo
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm[Mac]> Trixar_za: ?
<Squirm[Mac]> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3882614504
<Squirm[Mac]> not bad...
<bushtech> upload faster than download !?
<ThatGraemeGuy> fibre
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3882660815
<ThatGraemeGuy> I win
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<Squirm[Mac]> ThatGraemeGuy: nice
<Squirm[Mac]> we have 20mbit fibre
<Squirm[Mac]> soon to be 40mbit
<Squirm[Mac]> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3882679588
<Squirm[Mac]> much better
<ThatGraemeGuy> our fibre is having logistical issues apparently
<ThatGraemeGuy> but should be in real soon now
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> bushtech, we still waiting for the floods hey
<Kilos> hi StonedAlchemist 
<StonedAlchemist> Hello Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<TinuvaMac> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3882914614
<TinuvaMac> on wireless with MBP
<TinuvaMac> not too bad
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah mine should look similar when our fibre is finally installed in the new office
<Kilos> thats good TinuvaMac 
<Kilos> i could enjoy that kind of speed
<TinuvaMac> heh ye
<inetpro> eish!
<TinuvaMac> wena
<inetpro> two surprising/interesting tweets for the day:
<inetpro> 1. I want you to crack Telegram https://twitter.com/telegram/status/529643083504562176
<inetpro> 2. Dropbox sleeping with MS https://twitter.com/Dropbox/status/529657577399787520
<inetpro> good evening TinuvaMac
<TinuvaMac> hi :P
<inetpro> good evening everyone else
<inetpro> and Kilos
<gremble_> o/
<Kilos> hi there inetpro sorry i was eating
<TinuvaMac> blegh
<TinuvaMac> outlook 2015 for mac doesnt want to work
<Kilos> hi gremble_ 
<Kilos> eish you got windows on the mac
<inetpro> Kilos: uh! He said, "outlook 2015 for mac"
<Kilos> ya isnt outlook a windows mail thing
<TinuvaMac> you get it for mac too
<inetpro> yes and no
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> did you get rain?
<inetpro> today?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> was supposed to flood
<inetpro> well, maybe I should look, but I don't think there was any
<Kilos> we even made lekker soup
<Kilos> we never had a single drop
<Kilos> these weather peeps must be using windows software to track weather
<inetpro> ok, good thing I went to look
<inetpro> answer is still no, but the 15mm from yesterday was still in there
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't think it will rain in the next few days
<inetpro> full moon coming up
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> oh ya it has to tip to pour water out hey
<Kilos> actually having a good drive can be boring you know, nothing to fix ever
<inetpro> my dad always used to say something like from two or three days before until two or three days after full moon, no rain
<Kilos> maybe i should start watching the moon rather than weather on tv
<inetpro> can't remember exactly, but I see the moon starting to grow outside
<inetpro> full moon on Thursday
<Kilos> must be some info about moon phases and rain prediction online somewhere
<Kilos> better to watch nature i think
<Kilos> many small flying ants were coming out just before dark
<inetpro> yep, here as well
<inetpro> sign of rain that
<Kilos> i think they only come out after rains leave for a while
<Kilos> oh does it mean rain
<inetpro> maybe from yesterday's rain
<Kilos> ive forgotten all those old things
<Kilos> need to find a ballie somewhere and ask
<inetpro> I've given up long ago, all these things are not very reliable these days
<inetpro> but the weatherman is still the worst
<Kilos> no man weather bureau is always wrong
<Kilos> you can only believe their temps
<Kilos> thats normally close
<inetpro> best is to say thanks for what we get
<Kilos> ya best has always been to believe the big boss knows what he is doing 
<Kilos> we supposed to have a big drought soon
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> Squirm[Mac], 
<Squirm[Mac]> 'lo
<Squirm[Mac]> Maaz: ?
<Maaz> Squirm[Mac]: Sorry...
<Squirm[Mac]> let's see if my net ssticks around
<Kilos> what have you changed
<Squirm[Mac]> nothing
<Squirm[Mac]> struggled to connect earlier
<Squirm[Mac]> Maaz: ?
<Maaz> Squirm[Mac]: Sorry...
<Squirm[Mac]> ok..
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Squirm[Mac]> hi
<Squirm[Mac]> Maaz: ?
<Maaz> Squirm[Mac]: Sorry...
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-05
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> hi
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> môre bduk1 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy Squirm[Mac] 
<Squirm[Mac]> 'lo
<superfly> hi Squirm[Mac]
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> If anyone is interested, I'm seeding the UKZN talk by RMS from both my VPSes, so you should get good download speeds
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo peeps
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi inetpro superfly 
<Squirm[Mac]> busy morning
<Spekko> More Kilos
<Spekko> hey guys
<Spekko> anyone here familiar with Jenkins ?
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<gremble> o/
<superfly> Spekko: yes, me
<Spekko> superfly: how long do you think it would take to setup Jenkins for about 4 projects? With monitoring pluging ect.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi gremble drussell 
<not_found> music - http://grooveshark.com/s/Get+Lucky/6KpfWR?src=3
<Kilos> hi not_found tell me about that song first
<Kilos> TinuvaMa_, your connection sucks
<Kilos> you too gremble 
<TinuvaMa_> actually my connection is way way better than yours
<Kilos> oh no, maybe faster but not as stable
<Kilos> i dont part /join all day
<TinuvaMa_> its super stable, the laptop is just reconnecting when it sleeps
<Kilos> or is that your idle thing
<Kilos> well fix the laptop man. you okes are clever
<Kilos> and you only get 63 mb/s more than me in speed
<Kilos> hehe
<TinuvaMa_> on wired i get 100Mbps
<Kilos> thats only 95 Mb/s more than me
<superfly> Spekko: it totally depends on how complicated your setup is
<Kilos> just as well, with that kind of speed id never have any data left
<TinuvaMa_> i am highly annoyed tho, that usb vga display is stupidly slow on osx
<TinuvaMa_> that is the one thing that will make me install another OS on here
<Kilos> they surely have a way to speed it up
<Kilos> upgrade graphics driver
<not_found> hi uncle Kilos ... it is a german band covering pop songs in russia polka style :p
 * not_found just assembled a braai... now to use it :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> camels steaks could be lekker
<Squirm[Mac]> 'lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm[Mac]> mmm
<Squirm[Mac]> home time
<Squirm[Mac]> yeah... let me go home
<Kilos> go safe lad
<not_found> braai done... nou is ek duk
<not_found> dik
<not_found> >.<
<bushtech> magie vol ogies toe
<Kilos> first braai in ahab land
<Kilos> did you have pap and onion and tomato gravy with it not_found 
<Kilos> bushtech, run sudo aptitude -f
<gremble> ahab land?
<Kilos> uae
<gremble> Ah
<gremble> Is it not immoral to have braais there?
<Kilos> i think they live on dates and camel milk
<not_found> nah uncle Kilos ... still have to teach the wife how to make pap the way I like it... she is always on the slap pap :p
<Kilos> so you do things behind locked doors
<Kilos> lol slap pap lekker too man
<not_found> nah uncle Kilos ... this is the third time I have braaied... but with all the safa's here we have been to many braais
<not_found> tomorrow is potjie tume
<not_found> *time
<Kilos> yum
<not_found> braai is very popular in the middle east
<not_found> or at least all the countries people I have had to do with here
<Kilos> proper braai? or throw some meat on the coals and hope for the best?
<Kilos> braai well is an art
<Kilos> i like mine medium rare to rare
<Kilos> maak dit net skrik met die vuur
<not_found> nah, they don't braai well but they like the idea :p
<not_found> they try
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> teach them
<bushtech> Kilos, why?
<Kilos> to see bushtech 
<Kilos> can be used to fix things and more
<Kilos> you need the pro to explain it all
<Kilos> seems like quite a nifty tool to me
<not_found> nah that is ok... if there is one thing I learnt here is that you can't teach someone that doesn't want to learn :)
<Kilos> i used it now now to fix broken packages
<Kilos> lol not_found 
<Kilos> then braai and sell to them
<not_found> :)
<bushtech> Ah, bit like fix missing
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> bushtech, it opens a window with options
<Kilos> like an aptitude gui thing
<bushtech> Thanks Kilos , works well
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> i still got to sort out what all it can do
<bushtech> using it on my 1404 machine
<Kilos> found it here http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/482
<Kilos> but i think the pro told me to try it before
<Kilos> i installed gtkorphan as well but dont know what it does or how
<inetpro> good even ing
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> can you embroider on sudo aptitude -f for us please
<Kilos> now dont say uh!
<Kilos> or man
<inetpro> uh?
<not_found> so anyone seen the trailer for "Chappie"
<not_found> hugh jackman and the antwoord starring in the same movie >.<
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: uh is an interjection, used to express hesitation or uncertainty
<inetpro> or, used in questions to invite agreement or further comment or to express a lack of understanding
<Kilos> you not allowed to be hesitant or uncertain
<Kilos> you the aptitude man
 * inetpro seldom needs 'aptitude -f' these days
<Kilos> note - these days
<inetpro> don't give people wrong advice
<inetpro> really not a good idea to use -f
<Kilos> thats why i asked you to embroider because im not  sure what all it can do
<inetpro> man aptitude says; "-f :  Try hard to fix the dependencies of broken packages, even if it means ignoring the actions requested on the command line."
<inetpro> embroider?
<Kilos> uitbrei
<inetpro> Maaz: define embroider
<Maaz> inetpro: Embroider \Em*broid"er\, v. t. [imp. & p. p. {Embroidered}; p. pr. & vb. n. {Embroidering}.] [OE. embrouden. See {Broider}.] To ornament with needlework; as, to embroider a scarf. [1913 Webster]  Thou shalt embroider the coat of fine linen. --Ex. xxviii. 39. [1913 Webster], embroider v 1: decorate with needlework [syn: {embroider}, {broider}] 2: add
<Maaz> details to [syn: {embroider}, {pad}, {lard}, {embellish}, {aggrandize}, {aggrandise}, {blow up}…
<Kilos> blow up
<Kilos> pad
<Kilos> lard
<Kilos> lard =add fat to it
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> "2.
<inetpro> add fictitious or exaggerated details to (an account) to make it more interesting"
<Kilos> rofl
 * inetpro learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> embellish is what i meant by it i think
<Kilos> Maaz, define embellish
<Maaz> Kilos: Embellish \Em*bel"lish\, v. t. [imp. & p. p. {Embellished}; p. pr. & vb. n. {Embellishing}.] [OE. embelisen, embelisshen, F. embellir; pref. em- (L. in) + bel, beau, beautiful. See {Beauty}.] To make beautiful or elegant by ornaments; to decorate; to adorn; as, to embellish a book with pictures, a garden with shrubs and flowers, a narrative with striking
<Maaz> anecdotes, or style with metaphors.  Syn: To adorn; beautify; deck; bedeck; decorate; garnis…
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> you mean elaborate?
<Kilos> that too ya ty
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i would trust aptitude with -f
<inetpro> no I won't
<inetpro> if you need -f something major is wrong
<Kilos> ya because you know how to do things properly
<Kilos> i had broken packages that i couldnt fix because of some pkg thing but aptitude -f fixed it
<Kilos> even synaptic fix broken couldnt fix them
<inetpro> sorry but I missed the conversation, what is this about really?
<not_found> apt-get has super cow powers
<Kilos> fixing things with aptitude -f
<Kilos> apt-get --fixbroken didnt wanna fix
<inetpro> not_found: moo
<inetpro> Kilos: what is it that needs fixing?
<Kilos> its fixed
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, what is it that needed fixing?
<Kilos> i couldnt install anything because something was broken
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> something?
<inetpro> Kilos: "something" is a thing that is unspecified or unknown, surely you know what it was?
<not_found> the ways of the linux us mysterious
<not_found> night night all
<Kilos> i cant find the error reports
<inetpro> good night not_found
<Kilos> night neelsie
<Kilos> i tried in synaptic to install flash plugin or something and it said first fix broken packages then it couldnt
<Kilos> and inetpro you told me to look at aptitude -f about 6 months ago and i said no place to learn more new things
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro don't remember that
<Kilos> no you wont
<Kilos> you old
<inetpro> important is that you first find out what packages are broken
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock 
<Kilos> i didnt know how
<Kilos> anyway aptitude -f fixed it
<Joe_knock> Hello Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, next time first try to find out
<Kilos> is there a way to fing the text of aptitude error reports
<inetpro> -f should be the last option
<Joe_knock> Look for the log file and use "cat /path/to/error.log
<Kilos> ok 
<Joe_knock> *"
<Kilos> bushtech, read hey
<inetpro> Kilos: have you checked /var/log/aptitude ?
<Kilos> where will i find that log file
<inetpro> hi Joe_knock
<Joe_knock> Hello inetpro 
<Kilos> i saw the error in synaptic not aptitude
<Joe_knock> inetpro is right. Most log files live in /var/log/
<bushtech> Kilos, yep, watching with interest
<inetpro> Kilos: a GUI is for those who do not know to use the cli
<Kilos> thats me
<inetpro> no man, you're way ahead of most others
<Kilos> is synaptic fix broken cant fix it i think then -f is about the only thing to use for me anyway
<inetpro> aptitude should tell you exactly which package is broken
<Kilos> lemme go read /var/log/aptitude maybe it did
<bushtech> If you can find the problem in /var/log you can google it and fix it. Better than the shotgun approach
<Kilos> google has dropped me before because i dont know whose directions are safe to use
<bushtech> fair comment
<bushtech> but that's what this irc IS for
<Joe_knock> Generally, try looking for answers on askubuntu.com . They will be peer-reviewed.
<inetpro> Joe_knock: good point
<Joe_knock> or ubuntuforums.com
<inetpro> sadly not always the case
<bushtech> thanks for that  Joe_knock 
 * inetpro love StackExchange
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos>    /var/log/aptitude: command not found
<superfly> SODD: StackOverflow-driven Development
<superfly> Kilos: why would an application be living in the logs folder?
<Kilos> ask inetpro superfly 
<Kilos> <inetpro> Kilos: have you checked /var/log/aptitude ?
<superfly> Kilos: inetpro was telling you to look in the log file, not run a command
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> lemme see 
<bushtech> it means there is nothing aptitude in /var/log
<inetpro> Kilos: you're doing it wrong
<inetpro> it's a log file
<bushtech> cd  /var/log
<bushtech> ls
<inetpro> but as long as you do it wrong quickly I really don't mind
<bushtech> will show you what's in the log directory
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man this is hard work now, looking for a prob that is fixed
<inetpro> doing it wrong can be a better lesson that not doing it at all
<inetpro> s/that/than/
<Kilos> i see aptitude in /var/log but it aint a directory so i cant cd there
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> less /var/log/aptitude
<Kilos> also aptitude.1.gz
<inetpro> you can even use 'less /var/log/aptitude.1.gz'
<Kilos> i got the error in synaptic so the error report aint in aptitude
<Kilos> no more now
<Kilos> kop plat
<inetpro> forget about it now and remember next time
<Kilos> ty for the help
<inetpro> and stop stressing about it
<Kilos> next time i get an error like that ill ask
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-06
<paullus> how does one go about contributing to opensource?
<Joe_knock> Good question paullus. Start with the software you use
<Joe_knock> Through bug reporting and documentation
<paullus> I'm using Ubuntu and Linux mint at the moment. Busy phasing windows out of my life ;)
<paullus> OK, when I encounter a bug, I'll get involved 
<Joe_knock> paullus: Do you write software?
<Joe_knock> The bigger the project, generally it becomes harder to make a difference.
<paullus> Yeah, I've done some programming in a few languages (a few years ago).
<paullus> Also done testing and documentation.
<Joe_knock> Well, that is what open source contribs are. Code, testing, debugging, docs
<paullus> cool thanks.
<Kilos> morning all
<nlsthzn> alo
<Cantide> ai
<nlsthzn> objection!
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Cantide> 'o'
<Cantide> hello
<inetpro> god mornings
<inetpro> good as well
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn ThatGraemeGuy inetpro 
<Kilos> ohi can
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos>  ajor work here
<Kilos> major as well
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> other one too
<Kilos> Squirm[Mac], is Squirm running from old job?
<Squirm[Mac]> morning
<Squirm[Mac]> no
<Squirm[Mac]> running from my bouncer
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm[Mac]> which I can't remember the password to
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm[Mac]> :/
<Trixar_za> Seriously?
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> While better, MineTest 0.4.10 lags way more than 0.4.9
<ThatGraemeGuy> lag or low FPS?
 * nlsthzn strokes Minecraft and looks at the amazing new storms in the game... purdy
<Trixar_za> Lag and sometimes the FPS drop
<ThatGraemeGuy> lag is down to your network connection, fps has to do with your hardware, and/or parts of the engine that just aren't optimised properly yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> i almost never get lag even on crappy 3G connections
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i play on a server hosted in the U.S. so that's saying something
<Trixar_za> And that listener error is back
<Trixar_za> Actually, it's worse
<ThatGraemeGuy> using a packaged version or built from source?
<superfly> ohi
<nlsthzn> f
<nlsthzn> r
<nlsthzn> i
<nlsthzn> s
<nlsthzn> c
<nlsthzn> o
<nlsthzn> frisco!
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Trixar_za> packages version - and it's a common bug even with the source - they call it the infinite fall bug
<Kilos> coffee time nlsthzn 
<Trixar_za> Hmmm
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> some SA coffee too :D
<Trixar_za> Only shaders seem to majorly effect FPS
<Kilos> lekker
<Trixar_za> I can use mipmapping and the filtering options and get about the same speeds
<nlsthzn> so I heard some of you like to play games - https://archive.org/details/internetarcade
<nlsthzn> blast from the past
<ThatGraemeGuy> Trixar_za: I turned off all that fancy nonsense except smooth lighting and I get aaround 50FPS with my crappy Intel whatever graphics
<ThatGraemeGuy> without smooth lighting it just looks weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> never heard of any infinite fall bug though :-/
<Symmetria> morning
<Symmetria> anyone here who knows apache real well
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<ThatGraemeGuy> define "real well" :-p
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> ThatGraemeGuy: Which version are you running?
<ThatGraemeGuy> latest git
<Trixar_za> From when
<ThatGraemeGuy> i just did a pull and i'm up to date
<Trixar_za> I just tried your method
<Kilos> inetpro, did you ever find the costs of getting fibre
<Trixar_za> It's about the same. Max is about 35FPS and the low is about 19FPS - it averages around 25FPS though.
<ThatGraemeGuy> wow weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> i thought my graphics were pretty average
<Trixar_za> Everything turned on (except shaders), it just drops by 1-2fps
<inetpro> Symmetria: I don't know apache as well as I did some years ago but what I do know is that apache performance sucks compared to nginx these days, at least on a busy site with php on the back end
 * Kilos making kaaings for supper
 * ThatGraemeGuy buys a plane ticket
<Symmetria> hrm, sorry was afk for a minute
<ThatGraemeGuy> what time shall i be there
<Symmetria> I've got an issue where sourceforge is claiming that .htaccess file isnt being used
<Symmetria> they sent me an email but Im not really sure where to start looking
<Kilos> you like ThatGraemeGuy ?
<Symmetria> so if there is someone I can forward this to that can give me some guidance that would help :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> I do!
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria: I'll take a look
<Symmetria> ThatGraemeGuy email addy?
<Kilos> kaaing sarmies are lekker
<ThatGraemeGuy> will pm
<Kilos> just cut up 4kgs fat into small blocks
<inetpro> "Apache is like Microsoft Word, it has a million options but you only need six. Nginx does those six things, and it does five of them 50 times faster than Apache."  — Chris Lea on nginx and Wordpress 
<inetpro> Symmetria: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/howto/htaccess.html
<inetpro> .htaccess files should be avoided when possible
<Trixar_za> ThatGraemeGuy: You know what's funny?
<Trixar_za> I just tried it with a public server and it's actually getting 40fps
<Symmetria> heh inetpro the htaccess file in this case does a LOT of things
<ThatGraemeGuy> Trixar_za: was the low fps on your local single player game?
<Trixar_za> And local single player server (non-public)
<Symmetria> fixed it
<Symmetria> :) YAY
<Trixar_za> On the upside, seems the server loading code has been fixed - lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria: oh, cool
<Symmetria> still getting an error on tht php stuff but its different from what they gave me
<ThatGraemeGuy> Trixar_za: yeah running server and client locally might just be too much for your pc
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's still a lot of optimisation that can be done
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria: what did you change/fix and what is still broken?
<Symmetria> the Directory in the config file that does the RemoveHandler etc hadn't been edited properly
<Symmetria> its still trying to process php files though rather than just downloading them
<Symmetria> http://liquidtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/project/oabs/oabs/OABSv1.7/flights.php
<Symmetria> that should just download 
<Symmetria> instead its returning an internal server error
<ThatGraemeGuy> what does apache's main error log have to say?
<Symmetria> [Thu Nov 06 11:13:50.830146 2014] [rewrite:trace2] [pid 42571] mod_rewrite.c(468): [client 196.40.111.5:60350] 196.40.111.5 - - [liquidtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sid#7ffc88a1a978][rid#7ffc8891f0a0/initial] init rewrite engine with requested uri /project/oabs/oabs/OABSv1.7/flights.php
<Symmetria> [Thu Nov 06 11:13:50.830252 2014] [rewrite:trace2] [pid 42571] mod_rewrite.c(468): [client 196.40.111.5:60350] 196.40.111.5 - - [liquidtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sid#7ffc88a1a978][rid#7ffc8891f0a0/initial] rewrite '/project/oabs/oabs/OABSv1.7/flights.php' -> '/mirror-data/sourceforge/o/oa/oabs/oabs/OABSv1.7/flights.php'
<Symmetria> [Thu Nov 06 11:13:50.830272 2014] [rewrite:trace2] [pid 42571] mod_rewrite.c(468): [client 196.40.111.5:60350] 196.40.111.5 - - [liquidtelecom.dl.sourceforge.net/sid#7ffc88a1a978][rid#7ffc8891f0a0/initial] local path result: /mirror-data/sourceforge/o/oa/oabs/oabs/OABSv1.7/flights.php
<Symmetria> thats pretty much it
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok add these 2 to the vhost, reload apache and try again
<ThatGraemeGuy> LogLevel warn
<ThatGraemeGuy> ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/sf-error.log
<inetpro> what version of apache are you running Symmetria?
<Symmetria> [Thu Nov 06 11:17:17.579106 2014] [:error] [pid 43682] [client 197.155.77.8:34651] PHP Warning:  include(../Connections/Database.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /mirror-data/sourceforge/o/oa/oabs/oabs/OABSv1.7/flights.php on line 4
<Symmetria> [Thu Nov 06 11:17:17.579228 2014] [:error] [pid 43682] [client 197.155.77.8:34651] PHP Warning:  include(): Failed opening '../Connections/Database.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /mirror-data/sourceforge/o/oa/oabs/oabs/OABSv1.7/flights.php on line 4
<Symmetria> [Thu Nov 06 11:17:17.579318 2014] [:error] [pid 43682] [client 197.155.77.8:34651] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: HTTP_SERVER_VARS in /mirror-data/sourceforge/o/oa/oabs/oabs/OABSv1.7/flights.php on line 164
<Symmetria> [Thu Nov 06 11:17:17.579413 2014] [:error] [pid 43682] [client 197.155.77.8:34651] PHP Warning:  require_once(viewer.class.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /mirror-data/sourceforge/o/oa/oabs/oabs/OABSv1.7/flights.php on line 165
<Symmetria> [Thu Nov 06 11:17:17.579439 2014] [:error] [pid 43682] [client 197.155.77.8:34651] PHP Fatal error:  require_once(): Failed opening required 'viewer.class.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /mirror-data/sourceforge/o/oa/oabs/oabs/OABSv1.7/flights.php on line 165
<Symmetria> 2.4
<inetpro> 2.4.9+ ?
<Symmetria> 2.4.7
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> apparently apache's event mpm in 2.4.9+ can match nginx
<inetpro> not that your issue right now has anything to do with performance
<ThatGraemeGuy> PHP Warning:  include(../Connections/Database.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory <-- this seems to be the root of it
<Symmetria> ThatGraemeGuy well, isn't that coming from inside the php file, which its trying to process
<Symmetria> it shouldnt be processing php AT ALL, other than as a normal file
<Symmetria> because I removed the handler
<Squirm[Mac]> hey Symmetria
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> you want people to download the raw php code? o_O
<Symmetria> yes with sourceforge I do
<Squirm[Mac]> 'lo ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> so they'll end up with a text file containing "<?php .... bla(); etc(); ?>php"
<Symmetria> fixed :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> By changing AllowOverride? :)
<Symmetria> yeah if you try get that file now you'll see, they end up with the php file :)
<Symmetria> no
<Symmetria> <FilesMatch ".+\.ph(p[345]?|t|tml)$">
<Symmetria>     SetHandler application/octet-stream
<Symmetria> </FilesMatch>
<Symmetria> ;p
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok cool
<Symmetria> which means next time sourceforge verification runs this should all work
<inetpro> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy> also FYI with "AllowOverride None" none of the directives in your .htaccess are being processed
<ThatGraemeGuy> assuming that .htaccess is inside the directory where you are saying "AllowOverride None"
<Symmetria> yeah thats in / but thats not all that important, its the /mirror-data/sourceforge where its important
<Trixar_za> ...
<Trixar_za> And now I'm so bored that I'm building my own minetest server
<ThatGraemeGuy> its fun for a bit but its more fun playing on a server where there are a lot of active players
<Symmetria> lol Im playing world of warcraft again these days
<Symmetria> ;p
<TinuvaMac> i tried it with the 7 day free trial they gave out
<TinuvaMac> played it a bit, but its still the same game
<TinuvaMac> got bored
<Trixar_za> ThatGraemeGuy: I think you may be right - it's crap fast with the server
<Trixar_za> :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah come build with me :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can build my house, i'm crap at that
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've built an epic factory, i have no problem gathering massive amounts of stuff, but i'm not good at using to build nice stuff
<Kilos> hi StonedAlchemist gremble TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> hi Kilos
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Squirm[Mac]> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm[Mac]: Done
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Squirm[Mac]!
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils nlsthzn I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<nlsthzn> thanks Maaz 
<nlsthzn> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sure
<nlsthzn> :p
<Trixar_za> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Trixar_za: There isn't a pot on
<Trixar_za> :(
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Trixar_za!
<Trixar_za> Maaz: Thanks
<Maaz> Trixar_za: Sure
<StonedAlchemist> Does Maaz have an actual function such as logging or moderating or is it just a comodity bot?
<Kilos> he logs meetings every month
<Kilos> and can check if sites are up
<Kilos> and lots of other things
<Kilos> Maaz, help
<Maaz> Kilos: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, is there an english word for kaaings
<Kilos> or anyone else can say
<ThatGraemeGuy> no idea, & google isn't helping either
<ThatGraemeGuy> my ma is afrikaans dis al woord wat ek ken :)
<Kilos> lol ek ook
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chPbahj27nI
<Kilos> thats all i find but dont do youtube vids
<inetpro> Kilos: Scratchings
<inetpro> or pork crackling
<inetpro> or pork rind
<inetpro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_rind
<superfly> crackling? yeah, not a fan
 * inetpro loves it
<inetpro> very very lekker
<inetpro> now I'm hungry
<inetpro> a lekker pork joint coated in crunchy crackling... ai!
<Kilos> found this http://www.chefprive.co.za/2011/07/pig-weekend/
<Kilos> but we dont make pork kaaings we use beef fat
<Kilos> only pork i eat is smoked pickled eisbein
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm beef? I've only had it made with mutton/lamb fat weird
<Kilos> ya mutton lamb is also good
<Kilos> but at the butcher you can buy the correect fat from beef for R3 a kilo
<Kilos> we render it then save it in bottles for cooking with
<Kilos> makes better stews and curries than using oil to fry the stuff first
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've actually never made them myself, i should figure out how its done sometime
<Kilos> that link shows how 
<ThatGraemeGuy> ciao ciao all
<Kilos> you just put it in a pot and let it cook till rendered
<Kilos> is the hangouts on tablets the same hangouts at g+?
<Kilos> wow parents are funny peeps
<Kilos> just found one of my primary school arithmetic homework books in moms boxes
<Kilos> imagine keeping such a book for 45 years
 * Squirm[Mac] has a look around
 * gremble hides in a bush
<Squirm[Mac]> heh
<Squirm[Mac]> Maaz: ?
<Maaz> Squirm[Mac]: What?
<Squirm[M_> am I here?
<Squirm[M_> Maaz: ?
<Maaz> Squirm[M_: *blink*
<Squirm[M_> ok
<Squirm[M_> so dropped my connection down to Edge
<Squirm[M_> and voila
<Kilos> hi Squirm[M_ 
<Kilos> gremble, why you hiding?
<gremble> Because 
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm[Mac]> bbiab
<Squirm> hmmm
<Squirm> better
<Squirm> ^^
<Kilos> ah did you remember your password
<Squirm> Trixar_za got around t0 resetting it for me
<Squirm> I guess I could have
<Kilos> i go eat
<charl> good eveing
<charl> *evening
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> you sick?
<magespawn> good evning all]
<charl> good evening Kilos 
<charl> no why?
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> you aint ordered coffee
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<charl> already got some this morning :)
<Kilos> lol
<charl> ja....
<charl> how are things going
<Kilos> StonedAlchemist, did you see what else the bot can do
<charl> you people were quite busy after the last meeting
<StonedAlchemist> No, what can the bot do?
<StonedAlchemist> You mean Maaz ?
<Kilos> did you look at the re-app thing
<Kilos> yes Maaz 
<charl> no sorry i think i missed it
<charl> i was off freenode for a few days
<charl> had some connectivity issues
<magespawn> hi charl
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, help
<Maaz> Kilos: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> StonedAlchemist, ^^
<StonedAlchemist> Maaz, where are my glasses?
<Maaz> StonedAlchemist: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> haha
<StonedAlchemist> Shit.
<magespawn> Maaz help me with system administration
<Maaz> magespawn: I use the following features for system administration: apt-file, aptitude, dns, http, ipcalc, mac, man, nmap, ping, ports, tld and tracepath
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<StonedAlchemist> It's on my face XD
<magespawn> Maaz traceroute 8.8.8.8
<Maaz> magespawn: What?
<magespawn> Maaz tracepath 8.8.8.8
<magespawn> Maaz ping 8.8.8.8
<Maaz> magespawn: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4006ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 16.199/16.367/16.744/0.257 ms
<magespawn> Maaz how do I use nmap
<Maaz> magespawn: Finds open network ports on a host or scans a subnet for active hosts. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   port scan <hostname>
<Maaz>   net scan <network>/<prefix>
<charl> ah you can find his ip like that
<Maaz> magespawn:  1:  mammon.mene.za.net                                    0.133ms pmtu 1500
<Maaz>  1:  physical.omnia.za.net                                 0.499ms
<Maaz>  1:  physical.omnia.za.net                                 0.460ms
<Maaz>  2:  static.129.97.40.188.clients.your-server.de           1.274ms
<Maaz>  3:  hos-tr1.juniper1.rz10.hetzner.de                      0.847ms
<charl> i can't imagine that it would allow you to nmap stuff
<charl> ah it doesn't have rate limiting in its output
<charl> that's pretty bad
<charl> we can kill it now :P
<magespawn> Maaz how doo i use tracepath
<Maaz> magespawn: What?
<Kilos> nonono charl 
<charl> Maaz: how do i use http
<Maaz> charl: Tests if an HTTP site is up and retrieves HTTP URLs. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (get|head) <url>
<Maaz>   is <domain> (up|down)
<Maaz>   tell me when <domain|url> is up
<Kilos> dont kill our bot man
<charl> Kilos: it's buggy
<charl> Maaz: http google.com
<Maaz> charl: What?
<magespawn> Maaz how do i use tracepath
<Maaz> magespawn: Traces the path to the given host. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   tracepath <host>
<charl> Maaz: http get google.com
<Maaz> charl: What?
<Kilos> then speak to tumbleweed dont kill the bot
<charl> Maaz: get google.com
<Maaz> charl: 302 Found to http://www.google.de/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=Vb1bVNj8DMaH8Qf764CYAw, which gets a 200 OK "Google"
<magespawn> Maaz is gandcnet.co.za up
<charl> ah it's hosted in germany
<magespawn> Maaz is www.gandcnet.co.za up
<charl> Maaz: get www.gandcnet.co.za
<Maaz> charl: 206 Partial Content ":: MWEB Business - Achieve the extraordinary ::"
<magespawn> Maaz is http://www.gandcnet.co.za up
<charl> Kilos: it's vulnerable, we're not going to kill it :P maaz is our friend (and our coffee butler
<magespawn> charl why get?
<charl> dunno that's what it said
<charl> Maaz: how do i use http
<Maaz> charl: Tests if an HTTP site is up and retrieves HTTP URLs. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (get|head) <url>
<Maaz>   is <domain> (up|down)
<Maaz>   tell me when <domain|url> is up
<charl> i used the first one
<charl> seems like the second one is broken
<charl> Maaz: tell me when google.com is up
<Maaz> charl: http://google.com/ is up right now
<charl> Maaz: is google.com up
<Maaz> charl: Yes, http://www.google.de/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=D75bVNa9GMWH8QeL4oDICg is up
<charl> weird !!
<charl> Maaz: is www.gandcnet.co.za up
<Maaz> charl: Yes, http://www.gandcnet.co.za/ is up
<charl> oh now i see, you didn't have a : after maaz's name
<charl> magespawn: ^^
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> Maaz: is gandcnet.co.za up
<Maaz> magespawn: Yes, http://gandcnet.co.za/ is up
<Kilos> hi jaysen 
<charl> ah there we go!
<charl> hi jaysen 
<jaysen> hi Kilos
<magespawn> Maaz: is gandcnet.com up
<Maaz> magespawn: No, http://gandcnet.com/ is down (Not Found)
<jaysen> hey Charl
<magespawn> Maaz: is www.gandcnet.com up
<Maaz> magespawn: Yes, http://www.gandcnet.com/ is up
<magespawn> i thought i had the redirect going for both
<magespawn> Maaz: is www.gandcnet.co.za up
<Maaz> magespawn: Yes, http://www.gandcnet.co.za/ is up
<magespawn> ahh something to sort out then
<Kilos> charl, Maaz is an old bot,hasnt been upgraded for years
<Kilos> go to my channel and see if spotty or QA still have same bug
<charl> probably... not important though
<charl> not enough people use it to make it important
<charl> only us and we're trustworthy right :P
<charl> riiiight :P
<Kilos> ya supposed to be
<charl> :D
<charl> it's a pretty old problem with irc bots and clients in general
<Kilos> if you do bad stuffs we kick/ban you
<charl> most clients implemented rate limiting to stop from flooding the server and getting disconnected/killed
<charl> like irssi you can paste huge texts without having a problem because the client will automatically limit you
<Joe_knock> Evening gentlemen.
<charl> hi Joe_knock 
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock 
<charl> hi gremble 
<Joe_knock> How are you all? charl , Kilos 
<Kilos> good ty Joe_knock and you?
<Joe_knock> I'm good.
<magespawn> Hi gremble 
<charl> good good Joe_knock 
<magespawn> ho Joe_knock 
<magespawn> or Hi
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi ho hi ho
<Kilos> and off to work we go
<charl> lol
<magespawn> getting into the christmas spirit, or is that the mining spirit
<charl> ah you people down in the mines again...
<charl> don't you ever go on strike ?
<Kilos> whew i havent mined since getting the new drive
<charl> i don't work in the mines i work in the rice fields
<Kilos> now my 2+2 data bundle is going to make 2 months i think
<Kilos> 2+1
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back
<Joe_knock> TinuvaMac: Is Vox a WISP?
<TinuvaMac> not that i know off
<TinuvaMac> they run capped adsl accounts on their own ipc
<TinuvaMac> i use the free vox gig4gig account
<TinuvaMac> then add a bolt-on uncapped after hours to it for R59 a month
<Joe_knock> that's cheap. IPC?
<TinuvaMac> their own adsl network
<TinuvaMac> their normal uncapped is IS accounts however
<TinuvaMac> but yeah cheap
<TinuvaMac> so useful
<Joe_knock> Does anybody know how to search for different wifi networks without going through the network adding process? 12.04
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Joe_knock, any wifi networks in range that are broadcasting are found/listed automatically, aren't they?
<Joe_knock> Weirdly, not for me. I know my laptop is old, but I picked up a lot more wifi networks than what i'm getting currently.
<Joe_knock> *picked up a more wifi on another machine 
<magespawn> my machine is old too, but still works for me
<Joe_knock> how old is yours?
<magespawn> not sure but it is 1.7 chip 
<Joe_knock> Does it run on 1 or 2 GB RAM?
<magespawn> originally install with xp prof
<Joe_knock> Must be 1 GB RAM 
<magespawn> 1017704 kB
<Joe_knock> Yep, that is 1017.70 MB of RAM.
<magespawn> two 512 sodimm chips
<magespawn> anyway i am off to bed, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-07
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning all
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> hi Xethron ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :-)
<Kilos> hi StonedAlchemist_ 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, you didnt pull in for kaaings
<Kilos> i ate me dik
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can send me some
<ThatGraemeGuy> just not via SA post office, it'll never arrive
<Kilos> haha via email?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, courier, i have no internet at home :P
<Kilos> eish still
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup, 4 weeks now
<Kilos> thats a bad show on telkoms part
<ThatGraemeGuy> telkom don't care about the customer, lets not pretend otherwise
<Kilos> just now they will tell you they not replacing cables because of theft and offer you a free telkom mobile phone
<ThatGraemeGuy> fat lot of good that will do
<Kilos> are you in a far out area loike rural
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm looking at wireless, so far the best option seems to be R549 for 2Mbps
<ThatGraemeGuy> or 749 for 4Mbps
<Kilos> wireless from where?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm on the urban edge
<Kilos> make friends with all neighbours and local communities and let them collect for fibre
<Kilos> some towns are doing that
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://www.google.co.za/maps/place/Protea+Village,+Cape+Town/@-33.8898663,18.7175102,3739m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x1dcc53d6e5b470b9:0x51f1b2478df0f6b7
<ThatGraemeGuy> protea village is where i am
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you look on that map where the words "protea village" are, i'm almost directly below the E in village
<ThatGraemeGuy> below "protea village" is an open green piece
<Kilos> whew outside edge
<ThatGraemeGuy> and below that another green piece, which is a hill and i'm on the down slope of it
<Kilos> where can you get wireless, are there towers close by
<ThatGraemeGuy> so all the WUG stuff is out of my sight
<Kilos> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> wireless from snowball internet, the tower i suspect is on a high hill to the southeast on that map
<ThatGraemeGuy> i need to contact them, but after payday only
<Kilos> like me . the ptawug has wireless right past here to brits 
<ThatGraemeGuy> installation cost is just under R3k
<ThatGraemeGuy> why don't you get on the wug?
<Kilos> but in this whole i gotta get expensive equipment to get them and they dont off internet
<ThatGraemeGuy> not officially no :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> but if you have a friend on the wug you could do a vpn thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> but the wug as an organisation cannot sell internet access
<Kilos> ive chatted to them some even offered to get ubuntu upgrades and isos for me once im on the wug
<Kilos> there are quite a few ubuntu users in this wug
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i am sure 1 or 2 are even mirroring repos
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think there are guys on ctwug that do
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> if i had 3k id buy an i5 cpu for this pc
<Kilos> 3k
<ThatGraemeGuy> wtf really
<Kilos> lol ya man
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'd rather spend 3k on a laptop
<ThatGraemeGuy> no need to buy fancy hardware that sits idle for 99% of its life
<Kilos> no dont like them with the mouse goody and battery charging and all that and screens too small
<Kilos> using that pad thing as a mouse is something you must get used to
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah they should invent some way for you to plug in a regular mouse, that would make it a bit better
<Kilos> oh but also im looking into telkom wireless atm, they have a hotspot just over 1k from here
<ThatGraemeGuy> and while they're at it, they can make a way for you to connect a nice big LCD to a laptop too
 * ThatGraemeGuy runs
<Kilos> lol
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<magespawn> good morning all
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> hi Xethron, bduk 
<charl> how are you all doing today
<magespawn> hi charl
<magespawn> Busy recovering a lodge network from a lightening strike.
<charl> bah
<magespawn> lots of fun
<bduk> Lekker man lekker
<Kilos> hi charl magespawn 
 * Kilos been repairing fences that cut temselves at night
<bushtech> lol
<Kilos> 3 placesin the same span and 5 of the 9 wires cut
<Kilos> swines
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<gremble> o/
<charl> hi gremble 
<charl> any experiences with libressl yet ?
<charl> openbsd 5,6 ships with it
<gremble> I don't think I have ever used OpenBSD
<magespawn> charl, just had a read over the Libressl wikipedia page, looks like they are making quick work so far
<charl> yes indeed :D
<Kilos> bushtech, last resort hey -f
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i actually find it very useful with fsck -f /dev/sdb  and on externals
 * Kilos hides from the pro
<bushtech> after listening to the pro I'm a bit wary heh heh
<bushtech> but I don't break things as well as you
<Squirm> how is everyone?
<superfly> Busy, how are you?
<Squirm> superfly: quite well. enjoying the new job
<Squirm> damn hot today too
<superfly> just wait till Feb...
<Squirm> yeah, I hear it's awesome then
<Squirm> glad I work in an aircon'd office though
<Squirm> will have to go for surfing lessons
<Kilos> dit voel of dit wil kom storm later en reen hopelik
<Kilos> Squirm, can you roller skate and ice skate?
<Kilos> surfing is all about balance
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Squirm> Kilos: I can do that + water ski + wakeboard
<Kilos> then youll find it easy man
<Squirm> superfly: anything exciting happening in the area this weekend?
<Squirm> Will go and have a look at the Volvo Ocean Race yachts at some point
<superfly> Squirm: I don't know... I don't get out much, just going to the shops and back is outing enough with 3 kids
<Squirm> superfly: fair enough
<magespawn> chat later all
<Squirm> oooh
<Squirm> I have internet
<Squirm> work pays for my 5Gb
<Squirm> hope the MTN 3G reception is better than my vodacom
<Kilos> boom boom power gone, 10 drops rain and power back
<Kilos> nou jakkals en wolf gaan trou
<Squirm> oooh
<Squirm> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3891428532
<Squirm> Kilos: that's my Portable AP speed
<Kilos> lemme see
<Squirm> Trixar_za: have a look too ^^
<Squirm> Kilos: wait
<Squirm> forget that
<Squirm> look at this :P
<Squirm> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3891436233
<Kilos> thasts good speed
<Squirm> That's amazing
<Squirm> super speed!
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> how did you get it so fast
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<Kilos> what broke
<Squirm> Maaz: ?
<Maaz> Squirm: Excuse me?
<Squirm> Kilos: dunno
<Squirm> must be better reception
<Kilos> thats very good, 
<Kilos> Squirm, lte?
<Squirm> no, just 3G
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> what modem Squirm ?
<Kilos> whats a portable AP
<Squirm> Mifi router
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> huawei e5331s
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> so that picks up a wifi signal?
<somaunn> how are all the big UB bros today ?
<Kilos> we all good ty and you
<somaunn> someone tried out UB 14.10 ???
<Kilos> some of the guys yes
<somaunn> i'm like a fish in a water escaping from a fisherman .... lekker
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Kilos: it creates a wireless hotspot. so I can connect up to 5 wireless devices to it
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> and th incoming connection is adsl ?
<Kilos> oh you said 3g
<Kilos> very impressive
<Kilos> what isp
<Squirm> Afrihost
<Kilos> oh same as graeme
<Kilos> theymtn peeps i think
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> I think it's the 5Gb deal. Want to speak to them and see if they can up it to 10Gb and I can pay the R200 difference
<Squirm> 10Gb+10Gb
<Squirm> Maaz: ?
<Maaz> Squirm: *blink*
<Kilos> price?
<Kilos> oh you not paying for it
<Squirm> like... R700 I think
<Squirm> or R500
<Squirm> but they're already paying about R300 for this deal, so I'll pay the difference
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> thats nice of them thought
<Kilos> normally home connecting is your prob
<Squirm> it's meant for work, so I can connect externally
<Kilos> so they say a
<Squirm> but my boss explained that as I get more and more involved, it's priority is business. so until then, it's for me to be connected. he knows I had no internet
<Kilos> sounds like a nice guy
<Squirm> he is
<Kilos> im happy for you lad
<somaunn> how n
<somaunn> Squirm: how many gig you get per month with afrihost ?
<Squirm> somaunn: I THINK it's 5Gb+5Gb
<Squirm> not 100% sure
<Squirm> download speed up to 650Kb/s
<Squirm> 950
<Squirm> I could live with that :P
<Kilos> ya you get an iso in under 20 mins
<Squirm> I'm happy now :P
<Squirm> just need to up my data
<Squirm> then I'll actually be happy
<somaunn> 5Gb Up + 5Gb Down right ?
<Kilos> 5 after midnight
<somaunn> On my side here my isp "Airtel" gives me 90Gb per month (3Gig download max per day) for R957,170
<Squirm> somaunn: 5Gb from between 12am and about 7am
<Squirm> to use monthly
<somaunn> for a speed of 450Kb/s
<Squirm> so 5Gb monthly, for normal daily use, then I can use the night surfer stuff to download other stuff late at night
<Squirm> so if I get the 10Gb+10Gb, then that's awesome
<somaunn> okay Squirm
<somaunn> you still behind what i get because you get 20Gb for a month right ?
<somaunn> guys i get this message "libpng12.so.0 is needed by teamviewer-10.0.35002-0.i686" trying to install teamviewer 10 beta
<somaunn> i've done sudo yum install libpng12 but still i get the same message 
<somaunn> do i need to log out then log in again ???
<somaunn> no worries i got the answer
<somaunn>   command to logout from user session?
<somaunn> my plasma 5 freeze when i try to add a software as favorite
<Squirm> ctrl+d
<Squirm> or exit
<Squirm> on command line?
<somaunn> from kterm  i mean
<Kilos> ai! power again
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> nou reen dit ietwat
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<Kilos> 2mm
<Kilos> baie storm en 2 keer krag af
<inetpro> not sure how much here, too tired to go look
<Kilos> ai! go sleep man
<Kilos> oh inetpro i asked is hangouts on tablets with gmail accounts the same hangouts as g+
<Kilos> no one told me
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i ask because my sister can chat to me in my pidgin
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> and if its same then i can join the peeps like vince on hangouts but only use text
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> It is Kilos 
<inetpro> it's all googly
<gremble> Hangouts uses your gmail account
<gremble> like pidgin does
<Kilos> cool ty
<gremble> np
<Kilos> so i can text them when they hangout
<gremble> You know how to set it up?
<Kilos> set what up?
<gremble> If they have hangouts on a smartphone, you can send them a message anytime
<gremble> pidgin to chat on gtalk/hangouts
<Kilos> is there more to setting it up than just adding an xmpp account?
<gremble> Oh. Nope
<gremble> Then you know
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lol yeah i know pidgin quite well thanks to the pro
<Kilos> can even do otr
<Kilos> pidgin rocks
<Kilos> inetpro, as jy gaan slaap se so
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> ok oom
<Kilos> lunch time tumbleweed enjoy
<Kilos> hope they got good food there
<tumbleweed> not quite, yet
<tumbleweed> yeah, food here is good
<inetpro> where are you tumbleweed?
<inetpro> SF?
<tumbleweed> yep
<tumbleweed> just got my permanent apartment keys this morning
<inetpro> nice
<Kilos> there where they eat silicon steaks
<inetpro> Kilos: you think that meat can taste as good as ours? I doubt
<Kilos> never
<Kilos> we got the best
<Kilos> over there all beef grows up on genetically modified grain
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night inetpro slepp lekker
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> sleep too
<Squirm> evening
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-08
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> I don't like the festive season anymore
<Kilos> hi Squirm what happened
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> I work in retail
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> and I'm at work :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> looks like our power probs could become a thing of the past
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/help_for_eskom-MEYuSmCC.png
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn go see eskoms help man
<Kilos> oh my no one talking to me
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> yay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi magespawn im advancing
<Kilos> ian gave me his old sony xperia last night
<Kilos> but no place in head to learn android as well
<Kilos> now sis trying to set date and time for me
<Kilos> touch screens too much for me
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<magespawn> Kilos as i understand things android is just a google version of linux
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<Kilos> sjoe magespawn no place for html and android
<magespawn> touch screens do take a little getting used to, but after awhile you get used to them
<Kilos> and i got drives for africa
<Kilos> 18
<magespawn> all working?
<Kilos> hgavent looked. they were supposed to be for spares for when i do drive repairs
<Kilos> too much mind boggling stuff happening here
<magespawn> no need to rush it, take it at your own pace
<Kilos> and i dont have a usb to sata/ide connector so gotta do that on another pc
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> one needs to lie on the bed to play with cell phones
<Squirm> Kilos: I see you're moving up in the world
<Kilos> hahaha inna way ya
<Kilos> all i wanted was whatsapp on pidgin
<Squirm> no can do
<Squirm> WhatsApp has been very stingy about their protocol :P
<Squirm> it's also locked to your cell number. You can't link your cell number to a computer
<nlsthzn> duracell is good 
<nlsthzn> how is ZA land today
<nlsthzn> some big rugby tonight .... going to suffer when I get to work tomorrow :
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> good ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> Squirm, there is a whatsapp plugin for pidgin
<magespawn> yup
<nlsthzn> whatsup in pidgen... nice
<Kilos> it asks for the cell number and the code they send you
 * nlsthzn goes to look for it
<Kilos> pidgin
<nlsthzn> same diff
<magespawn> indeed i have also been looking for a way to use whatsapp on my pc
<Kilos> only they say you  can only use pc or fone one at a time to whatsapp
<nlsthzn> that is silly :/ 
<Kilos> nope ill use it on pc
<Kilos> cant type on fones
<magespawn> perhaps they have to trick whatsapp into thinking the message comes from the phone
<Kilos> ya i read all the write up on it and thats basically what they do
<Kilos> Maaz, google whatsapp plugin for pidgin on linux
<Maaz> Kilos: "Plugins - Development - Pidgin" https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins :: "WhatsApp on your computer: Pidgin plugin - www.davidgf.net" http://davidgf.net/page/39/whatsapp-on-your-computer:-pidgin-plugin :: "WhatsApp [Pidgin-im.de Wiki]" http://wiki.pidgin-im.de/doku.php?id=protokolle:whatsapp :: "Whatsapp en Pidgin (Linux) - YouTube"
<Maaz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMBdENylTbY :: "Usando o Whatsapp via Pidgin no Linux - Superdownload…
<Kilos> hahaha and i only had R20 on the 8ta sim i put in the sony and they just mailed that they have given me a 2+1 data bundle free
<Kilos> woohoo
<magespawn> nice
<Kilos> telkom my buddies
<Kilos> but no way i can use it on a fone, so will need to move sim to modem to use it
<Kilos> unless the sony can play minetest
<Kilos> wow we min again
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> the xperia can do a wifi hotspot
<Kilos> no fly yet
<Kilos> oh my thats cool magespawn then i get 10g free wifi too
<Kilos> will need to go see what kind of area the hotspot thats 1k from here sends out
<magespawn> no i am talking about using the phone as a hotspot so that your pc can connect through it to the net
 * nlsthzn is looking into installing and will give it a go
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> whew will need directions on how to do theat too
<Kilos> eina
<nlsthzn> never mind... what a pity to get your password etc...  I will stick to having it on my phone for now... sheese
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> for me fones are too small
<Kilos> i already have whatsapp showing in pidgin but needed the number and password thing
<Kilos> now no energy to do it so that goes into the todo list
<Kilos> i would much rather play with drives than all this fancy stuff
<Kilos> but now i have a smartphone too so yay
<magespawn> one step at a time Kilos
<Kilos> yeah wise words 
 * Squirm kicks Vagrant
<Kilos> hmm... no graeme today either
 * Kilos gets by with some help from my friends
<Kilos> ty guys
<Kilos> wbb gotta switch modems
<magespawn> all got to go for a bit to check networks again bbl
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> later
<Kilos> Maaz, acoffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> not what you rude bot
<Kilos> i8 beg your pardon
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you doing this fine day
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl had to steal modem for other pc
<Kilos> got xubuntu there
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi my magespawn 
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<magespawn> amazing internet here today is really crawling
<magespawn> Maaz: is axxess.co.za up
<Maaz> magespawn: Yes, https://www.axxess.co.za/ is up
<magespawn> yup but as slow as molasses in july
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Maaz: ping axxess.co.za
<Maaz> magespawn: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 196.022/196.329/196.497/0.589 ms
<magespawn> Maaz: ping 8.8.8.8
<Maaz> magespawn: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 16.096/16.244/16.412/0.131 ms
<magespawn> slight difference in the times there
<magespawn> Maaz: ping afrihost.co.za
<Maaz> magespawn: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 196.229/196.467/197.155/0.527 ms
<magespawn> hmmm
<Kilos> Maaz: ping 8.8.8.8
<Maaz> Kilos: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 16.178/16.284/16.488/0.201 ms
<Kilos> mine is same
<magespawn> that is google's dns server, so they probable have one right next door to Maaz
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> afrihost and axxess are, i think, both hosted here
<Kilos> its all the online stuff using up our speed
<Kilos> like that facebook video chat thing
<Kilos> and skype
<Kilos> and who knows what else
<magespawn> i do not even get a ping reply from axxess
<magespawn> still waiting
<Kilos> Maaz: ping axxess.co.za
<Maaz> Kilos: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 196.238/196.343/196.524/0.409 ms
<charl> Maaz: ping charl.eu
<Maaz> charl: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4006ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.889/0.978/1.137/0.095 ms
<Kilos> use that mtr command and you can see what part of your route is sleg i think
<charl> Maaz: ping subarashii.eu
<Maaz> charl: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4007ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 21.206/24.612/28.909/2.478 ms
<magespawn> from here it just get lost
<charl> Maaz: ping hetzner.de
<Maaz> charl: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 3.183/3.324/3.473/0.126 ms
<charl> it's probably hosted at hetzner that thing
<Kilos> Maaz, ping hetzner.co.za
<Maaz> Kilos: 5 packets transmitted, 4 received, 20% packet loss, time 4001ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 183.054/183.259/183.375/0.446 ms
<charl> nono germany
<Kilos> i wanted to see if our one is any faster
<Kilos> power could go anytime here
<charl> no it has to ping from germany to south africa so it's latency
<charl> underseas cables and stuff
<charl> my vps is in the same data centre as maaz
<charl> so the ping is <1ms
<Kilos> hopefully massive storm comes here too, not just to where it kills the power
<charl> storm, nice
<charl> gtg bbl
<Kilos> weird but i actually sleep lekker when its storming
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> here is the traceroute from me to axxess.co.za
<magespawn> http://pastebin.com/NDcJpkVJ
<inetpro> --- afrihost.co.za ping statistics ---
<inetpro> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 4.865/5.081/5.304/0.151 ms
<inetpro> actually that is --- axxess.co.za ping statistics ---
<magespawn> so the problem is mine alone then?
<charl> magespawn: you don't have reverse dns ?
<charl> --- axxess.co.za ping statistics ---
<charl> 8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss, time 7008ms
<charl> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 190.371/191.674/198.712/2.667 ms
<charl> the destination host is blocking traceroutes
<charl> i get the same
<charl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8887467/
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
 * Kilos sharing za/ireland with tara
<charl> good evening Kilos 
<charl> you people playing island barbarian sport again?
<Kilos> ohi charl magespawn 
<Kilos> yip
<charl> ah good :)
<inetpro> good evening 
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<charl> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> charl iwas just trying to see why the site is so slow for me
<charl> yes but the reason you get no response is the traceroute is being blocked by a firewall
<charl> not because it's your connection
<inetpro> http://slexy.org/raw/s21aPJZIzv
<charl> interesting
<charl> let me try mtr too
<charl> doesn't work for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/8887702/
<magespawn> http://slexy.org/view/s2u23BnHxM
<charl> weird
<charl> but even on inetpro's paste the last hop has 10% packet loss
<charl> but that's different than our 100% packet loss
<inetpro> hmm... 
<magespawn> something does not seem right somewhere
<inetpro> magespawn: yep it's interesting indeed that you have no trouble up to hop 18 and it's the same as my hop 16
<magespawn> hey axxess 1993 called they want their website back
<charl> :D
<magespawn> this feels 28.8, i had forgotten what this was like
<magespawn> the whole site just refuses to load at all
<inetpro> magespawn: obviously with 100% loss
<inetpro> magespawn: call your SP
<inetpro> could be a routing issue
<magespawn> i could at least log in about an hour ago
<magespawn> mm that would make sense
<inetpro> from the office I have 0% loss
<inetpro> I would not blame axxess 
<magespawn> no i do not think so, just so happens to be happening now, the bosses home adsl is off and the line is with them
<inetpro> ahh, well not impossible that they have some kind of failure somewhere
<inetpro> charl: I like your hostname
<charl> :D
<not_found> uncle Kilos ... what are they doing?
<Kilos> they leading 6/3 at the 1/2 not_found 
<not_found> I know, I am asking what are the boks doing... looks like they want to loose >.<
<Kilos> they wearing the opposition down
<Kilos> second half will be much better but ire defense is good
<not_found> silly mistakes but they do blow the breakdown differently... that really hurting us
<Kilos> yeah
<not_found> replacements will make a difference I suspect
<Kilos> bit of sjambok at half time will help
<not_found> yup :)
<not_found> enjoy the game uncle Kilos ... I will be in bed right after the whistle :p
<Kilos> ok ty not_found sleep tight lad
<magespawn> have any of you used or heard of this https://www.rfxn.com/projects/linux-malware-detect/
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
<Squirm> evening all
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-09
<Squirm> morning
<gremble> Good morning
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<gremble> Hey charl 
<charl> hi gremble 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Squirm> hi
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> evening
<somaunn> Hello Leaders
<somaunn> how are things here ????
<z3r009> ubuntu-za ... nice.
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-02
<Kilos> morning inetpro thatgraemeguy stucomplex and lurkers
<thatgraemeguy> hi Kilos 
<thatgraemeguy> how's the recovery going?
<Kilos> great ty thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> only sneezes still hurt hehe
<thatgraemeguy> stop sniffing pepper, problem solved! ;-p
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz_: seen mazal
<Maaz_> thatgraemeguy: mazal was last seen 6 days, 14 minutes and 41 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-10-26 22:54:01 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-10-26 23:37:50 PDT
<thatgraemeguy> where is he hiding?
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> hi
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi superfly pieter2627 and my pro
<Kilos> and MaNL 
<MaNI> morning
<Sxuza> hey MaNI , morning 
<TinuvaMac> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/144477-arch-linux-install-on-twitch-gets-hijacked-by-gentoo-botnet.html
<TinuvaMac> priceless
<pieter2627> lol
<MaNI> anyone know of any local manufacturers that do 'zero' clients?
<inetpro> uh!?
<inetpro> MaNI: a manufacturer making goods for itself?
<MaNI> ideally sure, zero clients don't have much to them :p
<MaNI> actually all I really need is a usb button lol
<Cryterion> MaNI http://www.usbbutton.com/
<MaNI> yeah basically, except importing one is a tad exorbitant, maybe I will just make one :(
<magespawn> chat later
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-03
<Xethron> Good morning good morning, hello Everybody!
<pieter2627> morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<mazal> Mornings
<magespawn> hi mazal 
<mazal> How goes magespawn ?
<magespawn> good and you?
<mazal> Ok thanx
<mazal> Looking forward to May. Want a new Ubuntu
<magespawn> got to go out, chat later all
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> reminder: Ubuntu Online Summit starting at 16:00 today
<pieter2627> mazal: Want a new Ubuntu?
<mazal> pieter2627: Yes , the next LTS
<mazal> I only use LTS
<pieter2627> oh, that sounds like a boring wait :)
<ShadowComplex> hi hi
<pieter2627> hi ShadowComplex
<Kilos> afternoon superfly thatgraemeguy Cryterion inetpro ShadowComplex and others
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<inetpro> .
<superfly> hi Kilos
<pieter2627> hallo oom Kilos
<Kilos> dag se pietertjie
<pieter2627> hoe gaan dit met oom
<pieter2627> *?
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> goed dankie en self seun
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> im going soon to have papers notarised so will bbl
<magespawn> cool
<magespawn> anybody know of a command/program that will display a clock in the terminal
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> this is a pretty cool 404 https://github.com/wekan/wekan/issues/380
<Kilos> aw tomorrow
<Kilos>  bad when one has to plan trips according to petrol price fluctuation
<magespawn> is there a petrol price decrease?
<Kilos> decrease tonight
<magespawn> okay then
<Kilos> havent seen how much yet
<Kilos> sis says radio said 26c a litre
<magespawn> okay, not too much, but every little bit helps
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> chat later just going home
<Kilos> go well
<pieter2627> goed dankie Kilos
 * pieter2627 hopes to be back later
<Kilos> snow on the berg and lesotho in november
<Kilos> haha superfly whats with all the monkeying around
<superfly> Kilos: I don't monkey around. They around me.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i enjoy your pics and comments ty
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> you arrive when im getting ready for bed
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> ahh i one of those night
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-04
<pieter2627> morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<pieter2627> it's a cold morning... brrr..
<magespawn> there was some rain here this morning
<pieter2627> still hoping for proper rain here
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> magespawn: rain, what is that?
<pieter2627> hi inetpro
<pieter2627> rain is the meds to improve sleep :P
<inetpro> here in Gauteng we just jump between extreme heat and almost extreme winter conditions all the time
 * pieter2627 invisioned a white christmas this morning
<andrewlsd> Morning all.
<magespawn> inetpro: this sort of wet, slightly cold stuff that falls out of the sky, i had to go look it up
<thatgraemeguy> moooorning
<magespawn> if i ssh from byobu to a server, then run htop on the server, how do i stop htop without killing the byobu window/
<magespawn> hey thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> uh, how do you normally exit htop?
<magespawn> F10
<thatgraemeguy> ah i see you can use F10
<thatgraemeguy> press 'q' just like plain old top
<magespawn> right thanks
<thatgraemeguy> np
<magespawn> hah, works like a charm
<magespawn> playing around using byobu on my local machine 
<inetpro> magespawn: Ctrl+C
<magespawn> thanks inetpro, that works as well
 * Kilos waves
<gremble> Are any of you having trouble connecting to IRC with mweb?
<MaNI> left mweb a long time ago but had endless IRC problems wi th them before I did FWIW
<stickyboy> Kilos: Dude, what happened to our communities?
<Kilos> what you mean stickyboy ?
<Kilos> ive been slack i spose
<stickyboy> Kilos: I'm leaving Kenya permanently in 3 weeks. :(
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> before you go get the ubuntu users in that lug to join the africa channel
<Kilos> even the other linux users
<Kilos> stickyboy ^^
<Kilos> find someone to head things there
<stickyboy> Kilos: I'll still be involved, but I might start a new cult of personality in Bulgaria.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> enjoy yourself
<stickyboy> Eight years in Kenya...
<Kilos> like home already
<stickyboy> Totally
<Kilos> if you arent happy with leaving then why do it
<stickyboy> Kilos: Nah, it's home, but I am ready for new adventures. :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> tell those lug peeps to join us man
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-05
<pieter2627> morning all
<pieter2627> well, all the early ones
<thatgraemeguy> just you pieter2627 :)
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<pieter2627> yea, got so bored that my nails got a 'trimming' :P
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> and inetpro and other lurkers
<pieter2627> hello Kilos
<theblazehen> Sup guys
<inetpro> good morings oom Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else
<theblazehen> hey inetpro 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen you ok lad?
<theblazehen> Sup Kilos, yeah I'm good and you?
<Kilos> good ty
<inetpro> oom Kilos is way too slack these days :-)
<Kilos> hehehe sorry inetpro 
 * Kilos notes topic hasnt changed
<Xethron> Good morning guys
<theblazehen> hi Xethron 
<magespawn> good morning
<theblazehen> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey theblazehen 
<theblazehen> http://i.imgur.com/BJ1m5Xw.jpg I quite like my setup :) 5 Displays
<theblazehen> 1024x768 + 1366x768 + 1600x900 + 1366x768 + 1024x768
<TinuvaMac> theblazehen: great word doc you have open there
<TinuvaMac> some super secret info
<theblazehen> TinuvaMac: heh, yeah.. Studying for finals
<andrewlsd> hope theblazehen has patented that so no one else can procreate that way.
<pieter2627> theblazehen: you still have subjects left?
<theblazehen> pieter2627: yeah, most of them. Only wrote likt 5 or 6 exams so far
<pieter2627> wow, we were done by now
<theblazehen> I'm in a private school, so write a bit later
<Xethron> theblazehen: What do you use to get so many screens? USB adapters?
<pieter2627> haha, last year they said your in private so will write earlier
 * pieter2627 was also in private (homeschool)
<theblazehen> Xethron: nah, I'm using my intel onboard for the main rendering, outputs to VGA and HDMI, then a GTX550Ti set as a RandR output slave with 2x DVI and then a GT210 with 1x VGA output
<theblazehen> pieter2627: huh, weird
<Xethron> Meh :/ I'm looking for something to increase my displays of my laptop
<theblazehen> Onboard faster than my dedicated GPU :/ Although I did get it for free as a "broken" gpu. Runs with nouveau but not nvidia
<theblazehen> Xethron: If the USB one supports displaylink then it should work afaik
<Xethron> Laptop luckly has 2 outputs, and its screen. So I can have 3. But would like another one or two :P
<Xethron> I haven't heard good things with Linux and those USB adapters
<Xethron> So not sure if its worth trying
<theblazehen> Yeah, I think for my laptop 3 should be fine :)
<theblazehen> Yeah, you need to use the modesetting drivers etc
<Xethron> Sounds like effort
<theblazehen> Using intel onboard? I find intel has best support ofr offloading
<Xethron> I'll wait for USB-C
<theblazehen> Yeah, I once had a 6 display setup, running a virtual display and connecting my laptop with vnc :)
<theblazehen> Yeah, hopefully that works better. Although I think that standard is displaylink though?
<Xethron> Intel CPU yes, NVIDIA GPU
<theblazehen> Ah, nvidia gpu.. Could cause problems. Using nouveau or nvidia driver?
<theblazehen> My setup won't work with nouveau as the main display
<Xethron> I don't use the propriatary drivers
<theblazehen> AMD is worse than nvidia though.. Had my HD5450 swapped out for a GT210
<Xethron> They always seem to cause issues
<theblazehen> Yeah, same here. Luckily the intel GPU drivers are great
<magespawn> i use a VGA splitter with four outputs
<pieter2627> Isn't USB-C just a form factor (no new standards)
<Xethron> Yeah, seems to be xserver-xorg-ideo-nouveau
<theblazehen> pieter2627: I think it might just be a new form factor, but there are also going to be new standards or something?
<Xethron> pieter2627: USB-C is like that Apple thing
<Xethron> Whats that wire new iphones have
<Xethron> And the Apple screens use?
<theblazehen> Xethron: Won't work unless you try it I guess.. You don't have an old desktop at home
<theblazehen> Xethron: iphone: lightning, think displays are thunderbolt?
<Xethron> Yes, thunderbolt
<Xethron> Apple is also dropping all its Thunderbolt technology in favour of USB-C
<magespawn> so not technically four screens
<theblazehen> magespawn: Different from the ones that have 4 duplicate screens? That's what they have at school.. 
<magespawn> it is a duplicate, then i just extend the desktop rather than duplicate it, work like a projector
<magespawn> cheap and nasty
<magespawn> but works no matter what laptop i plug in
<theblazehen> Yeah, seems to be xserver-xorg-ideo-nouveau puters breakingbad confucius dexter{,slab} kernelnewbies portal{,2} vimtips debian science archlinux hackers linux matrix protolol) <(echo) <(python2 -c 'print \"-\"*50') <(echo);done"|fmt -w 52}
<theblazehen> Oops
<theblazehen> ${color3}${font DejaVu Sans Mono:size=10}${execi 60 bash -c "for i in 1 2 3 4 5; do cat <(fortune -a computers breakingbad confucius dexter{,slab} kernelnewbies portal{,2} vimtips debian science archlinux hackers linux matrix protolol) <(echo) <(python2 -c 'print \"-\"*50') <(echo);done"|fmt -w 52}
<theblazehen> ^What happens when you realize conky has a line length limit
<andrewlsd> lol
<theblazehen> Could save 2 characters if i used 'seq 1 5' instead of the '1 2 3 4 5', ah well. Got it small enough now
<andrewlsd> Similar results with: for i in {1..5} 
<andrewlsd> (applies to bash, YMMV with other envs)
<theblazehen> yeah, forgot about that.. saves 1 char more than my seq solution. ty
<theblazehen> actually no, since seq would need to be surrounded by ` or with $()
<theblazehen> So yours saves 3 characters
<andrewlsd> ;-)
<andrewlsd> anyone here looked at "snappy-desktop" or managed to get Unity8 ?  
<andrewlsd> I tried the unity8-lxc  session, but it didn't ever build successfully
<andrewlsd> basically, I just want a ISO/USB that I can boot from and test drive.
<theblazehen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso This? 
<theblazehen> Got it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: thanks. that link is from 2014, and the "daily live" link is dead
<andrewlsd> regarding UDS: Am I correct that the sessions start 16h00 SA time?
<inetpro> andrewlsd: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/2015-11-05/
<andrewlsd> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> oh and yes, 14:00 UTC = 16:00 SAST
<andrewlsd> checking out #ubuntu-uos-convergence
<Kilos> i hope neology is upgrading and not down
<Kilos> hi skokkk 
<skokkk> ello kilos
<theblazehen> Kilos: I'm hoping to get another South African mirror running next year :)
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> hard work getting it added
<Kilos> the za  mirror is running lekker fast today
<theblazehen> Just gotta get some cash first :) Around 1.5k per month to host, unlimited 100mbit pipe
<theblazehen> nice
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> Just gotta buy a 1U server first
<Kilos> why do you want to do that
<Kilos> we have 2 good local mirrors
<theblazehen> To like give back to the community in a way
<Kilos> aw restart needed
<theblazehen> Also gonna host mirror for arch, gonna be the 2nd delta mirror
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> wbb
<theblazehen> Yeah. Only 1 delta mirror at the moment
<theblazehen> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> Hi
<Kilos> hey theblazehen you still here?
<theblazehen> Sup Kilos, yeah I'm here
<Kilos> you were gone so long
<Kilos> do you know about #ubuntu-africa
<theblazehen> First I heard of it
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<theblazehen> ty
<Kilos> your welcome to join the mailing list and the irc channel
<theblazehen> Yeah, I will
<Kilos> refresh the site a few times and watch the backgroung change
<Kilos> background
<theblazehen> Kilos: nice
<Kilos> the fly led the site building
<theblazehen> awesome. Nice job superfly 
<Kilos> lovely site hey
<theblazehen> yeah
<superfly> Thanks
<who_da_fly> Meh
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> Good Evening everyone
 * Kilos yawns
<Kilos> long night ahead
<theblazehen> Kilos: What's happening?
<Kilos> membership board meeting at midnight
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn pieter2627 Cryterion 
<Kilos> and MaNI 
<pieter2627> hallooo all
<magespawn> hey Kilos pieter2627 
<pieter2627> Kilos: I am reading the log so will have feedback in a bit
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> ive forgotten what i asked even
<pieter2627> Kilos: is clr_ with any lug?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what did he say
<pieter2627> he seems the most keen about a linuxconza or linuxfestza - the one that broad them up
<pieter2627> sounds like the same karl that organized SFD
<Kilos> dont think its karl
<pieter2627> for the lugs members you mentioned we have Vince of Durbs, then there is also grmble of tuks
<pieter2627> oh ok (clr almost sounds like it)
<Kilos> oh ya and wwk in durbs'
<pieter2627> and then should also be someone from jozi?
<Kilos> but i get the dbn lug mails and they have been dead quiet for months
<Kilos> 2 of thejozi lug guys came here some months ago and stayed a couple of days
<magespawn> pieter2627: if i recall correctly karl is kmf on freenode
<pieter2627> ty magespawn
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> ya ty magespawn i couldnt remember
<magespawn> np
<pieter2627> Kilos: sounded like you might have had g+ (whre you thought it is best to connect) info on some lugs which we can try
<Kilos> the durban lug guys have hangouts on G+
<Kilos> even their mailing list gets done from there i think
<Kilos> maybe jozi lug are also G+ers
<pieter2627> yip, the hangout is what you mentioned that made me think you might have the other's too
<Kilos> didnt i say i dont do G+ often
<Kilos> inetpro is the G+ man
<pieter2627> yip, which is why you asked for help
<Kilos> maybe we need to rock his boat
 * Kilos rocks the pros cradle
<Kilos> not smoothly either
<pieter2627> haha, else we can start scouting g+ tom
 * Kilos jerks the cradle a bit
<Kilos> all the dn lug guys have slacked off here
<pieter2627> Kilos you are making me cradle-sick :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> Maaz seen nuvolari
<Maaz> Kilos: nuvolari was last seen 1 month, 11 days, 1 minute and 29 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-09-25 11:18:46 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-10-20 16:00:29 PDT
<Kilos> wow
<pieter2627> aahh
<Kilos> he used to live here
<Kilos> CT corrupted him
<Kilos> pro should get here in about
<pieter2627> anyway, will see again tomorrow
<Kilos> 8 mins
<magespawn> too busy out taking photos of the country side
<pieter2627> Night all
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> sleep tight pieter2627 
<pieter2627> Kilos: 8mins?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> pro has family time till 8.30
<magespawn> back again
<thatgraemeguy> oh hai
<magespawn> hey
<gremble> I've had to set up an SSL connection in order to get onto IRC through mweb -_-
<Kilos> hi Guest9474 
<Kilos> whats happening gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> why is it not doing irc
<gremble> I don't know
<gremble> I have been struggling to get onto irc for days now
<gremble> It would just drop the connection for the entire day
<Kilos> does it give error reports
<gremble> No, it just dies. Refusing to connect
<Kilos> fone them and complain'
<gremble> then tries to reconncet
<gremble> So I tried setting up a tor connection, but freenode doesn't support tor atm. Set up SSL and now it magically works
<Kilos> ya but you shouldnt need to hassle like that
<Kilos> irc works easy normally
<gremble> Kilos: I agree. At least it has given me the opportunity to learn about SSL certificates and got me thinking about implementing a toy messing app that uses UDP instead of TCP
<Kilos> ok
<gremble> How have you been Kilos?
<Kilos> ive been good ty, just tired
<Kilos> would have been in bed hours ago if not for a board meeting
<gremble> Oh alright. I think my belly is keeping me awake, and the fact that I have been sleeping the entire day. I've been inbed sick since sunday
<gremble> :/
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> whats wrong
<Kilos> haha refined salt
<gremble> Flu or something that my mother picked up at the hospital (where she works) and it just hit me hard
<gremble> Haha probably :P
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lotsa bugs in hospitals
<gremble> Yep. We'll just have to fortify our immune systems
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-06
<pieter2627> morning all
<Cryterion> Mornings
<magespawn> good morning
<pieter2627> hi Cryterion magespawn
<theblazehen> Hi guys
<theblazehen> My ip changed, and now I'm on a blacklist :/
<theblazehen> Really glad that ssh -D is a thing
<Squirm> Hello
 * Squirm prods Trixar_za
<Squirm> How is everyone
<Squirm> ?
<theblazehen> Sup Squirm, good and you?
<Squirm> Doing well
<Squirm> Feels like I haven't been here for a while
<theblazehen> Neither have I
<magespawn> hey Squirm theblazehen 
<Squirm> magespawn
<theblazehen> sup magespawn 
<magespawn> yeah the blacklisting of an ip is a pain
<magespawn> trying to upgrade a ubuntu server from 14.04, nothing seems to work yet thoug
<magespawn> h
<theblazehen> magespawn: thats a LTS version right?
<Squirm> It is
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> amazon server
<magespawn> i forget is 15.04 also lts?
<theblazehen> You have changed from lts to normal right?
<theblazehen> I think only every 2 years
<theblazehen> 12.04, 14.04, 16.04 etc
<pieter2627> yeah only every two years^^
<pieter2627> btw, hi Squirm
<andrewlsd> Maaz: seen Kilos
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Kilos was last seen 9 hours, 23 minutes and 57 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-11-05 14:26:06 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-11-05 14:26:28 PST
<andrewlsd> Hi all
<Squirm> Hey pieter2627
<Squirm> hey andrewlsd
<theblazehen> magespawn you changed it to normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades right?
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> hi Squirm theblazehen 
<pieter2627> hi andrewlsd, did you got right with a unity8
<andrewlsd> Minetest query, I can't remember who has the minetest server here. Any volunteers?
<theblazehen> magespawn: I changed that and then just did do-release-upgrade
<andrewlsd> pieter2627: nope
<andrewlsd> pieter2627: unity8 seems like too much of a hassle just to test. That's a pity though, coz I really wanted to try it out.
<theblazehen> I just did ^D on the ssh connection I'm using for my proxy...
<theblazehen> Luckily it didn't close
<andrewlsd> my favourite use of ssh is "ssh -D 3129 user@some-server"
<andrewlsd> found #minetest-za 
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Yeah, doing that now. Also ssh -R 0.0.0.0:1234:127.0.0.1:1234 is nice. Useful when I want to run a server for something from home
<andrewlsd> yip, I used that yesterday to SSH to a device  behind a jumpbox, and then push the DSL router's port 80 up to a server on the 'net that the box could reach
<andrewlsd> ie:   me  --> jumpbox --> targetbox --> external server
<andrewlsd> targetbox pushed DSL modem port 80 --> externalserver
<theblazehen> nice
<andrewlsd> I mainly use the ssh -D option, with firefox set to socks proxy with remote DNS
<andrewlsd> ... one way of watching Hulu if the remote server is in the US.
<anton> morning all any mikrotik boffins?
<theblazehen> Yeah. On a previous ISP we had they throttled everything severely.. Except ssh :) So ssh -D 0.0.0.0:8080, and set everything to use that :)
<theblazehen> magespawn you know anything about it? ^
<pieter2627> andrewlsd: have you tried the package `unity8-desktop-session-mir` - found it this morning on one UOS session?
 * pieter2627 might try it tomorrow
<Cryterion> andrewlsd - minetest query?
<andrewlsd> pieter2627: will check.
<andrewlsd> Cryterion: found #minetest-za, thanks. will ask there if necessary.
<Cryterion> Ok kwl, me and thatgraemeguy run the Sa server
<pieter2627> there seems to have been a problem with it removing `modemManager` but on my 15.10 it does not mention that it will do so...
<andrewlsd> prepping a new 15.10 install to test...
<magespawn> theblazehen: sorry about what/ got a bit distracted
<theblazehen> magespawn: anton was asking if anyone had microtik experience
<magespawn> i have some yes
<anton> Thanks don't worry came right mrtg to the rescua
<magespawn> np
<magespawn> theblazehen: i will change that on the server setup thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 24 November 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1MCAbe8
<magespawn> theblazehen: that has sorted it thanks
<theblazehen> magespawn: Glad to help
<theblazehen> I hate xorg
<pieter2627> theblazehen: long life mir or wayland :P
<theblazehen> pieter2627: Wayland (well actually weston) doesn't support multiple GPUs yet
<theblazehen> Nor does the gnome and kde display servers or whatever they are in wayland
<pieter2627> oh
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: 5 monitors isn't exactly a normal use-case.
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: True..
<theblazehen> I'm gonna get some more next year :)
<pieter2627> hey it's an odd case
<andrewlsd> 3 x 3 monitor grid.
 * pieter2627 intended the pun
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: build a video wall.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Yeah. I can run 11 off my current setup
<theblazehen> That's the plan :) But 4x4 instead
<theblazehen> Probably gonna go with 1366x768 monitors. Cheap, and I'll be able to see stuff well from a distance
<andrewlsd> my neighbour has 4 set up in a "cross" configuration for his flight-sim.  ie, left-middle , centre-middle, right-middle and then centre-top and centre-bottom above and
<andrewlsd> (for when he's not using is Occulus)
<theblazehen> I count 5?
<theblazehen> 6*
<theblazehen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYRlTISvjww
<theblazehen> ^ 
<theblazehen> Uptime Funk - (Uptown Funk parody)
<andrewlsd> ^  absolutely brilliant
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: have you seen the linux sucks talks?
<andrewlsd> nope
<theblazehen> They're really great
<andrewlsd> the Maroon 5 parody is epic too
<theblazehen> Got a link?
<magespawn> theblazehen: pretty cool
<andrewlsd> the Maroon 5 parody: https://youtu.be/M9bq_alk-sw
<theblazehen> ty
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: yeah, that's cool
<theblazehen> What is the use of 16 GiB of RAM when you are only using 2.62 GiB with a torrent client, file manager, vlc, libreoffice, 13 firefox tabs..
<theblazehen> https://github.com/kristopolous/bash-org-tools/tree/master/fortune fortune files for bash.org if anyone wants
<MaNI> an intelligent OS would still use the other 14 gb to cache disk files and other things which can improve performance
<MaNI> but that said if all you do is browse, edit word documents and pirate/watch movies than 16gb is probably overkill
<theblazehen> MaNI: Yeah, it does
<theblazehen> 8.1 GB in cache. 1GB as VRAM
<theblazehen> and 4.4GB free
<theblazehen> MaNI: And i do use it for VMs etc. Back in 2013 I was virtualizing EVERYTHING - 24GB ram, ran freenas, puppet master, torrent vm, media server vm, win 8 vm, win xp vm, and a VM for my desktop - Connected to my vm desktop with x2go as that was faster then using my netbook directly
<theblazehen> and another VM for some AI / machine learning experiments
<theblazehen> Actually no, then I only had 16 GB RAM
<theblazehen> Once I get a gpu I'll set up another PC with 12 GB that I'm not using (1333 MHz, main pc runs 1600 MHz) so that I can use virtualgl with it for gaming
<MaNI> why not use the same machine - with an extra gpu and kvm vga passthrough?
<theblazehen> Because then I'd need to connect another PCIe riser for my 1 gpu so that I can add my new gpu in the 16x speed slot. And it took lots of time getting the setup to work how it is now. And right now I;m stuck running nouveau as the "broken" GPU I got only runs with nouveau, and the other gpu of mine isn't supported by nvidia driver any more. And afaik you need to connect a display directly to the VMs gpu?
<theblazehen> I'd rather use the nvidia driver on the other pc
<theblazehen> Also, all my games run in wine
<theblazehen> Running my onboard HD4600 + GTX550Ti ("broken") + GT210 at the moment
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/a/uVHYy my old setup. I just removed the laptop as a display
<magespawn> how to issue commands to a remote instance of byobu when connected to it from ssh in a local byobu?
<theblazehen> magespawn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/102640/how-do-i-send-a-literal-f6-etc-in-byobu this help?
<magespawn> let me check
<magespawn> yes thanks, more learning, i have use the unbound key stroks
<magespawn> chat late
<magespawn> later
<Kilos> afternoon all
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<anton> afternoon & ciao time to tackle the traffic back home
<pieter2627> hey Kilos
 * pieter2627 wbbl
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: make sure whatever machine you want to use supports that PCI passthrough.
<andrewlsd> I was hoping to do that with mine, and my hardware does not do MMU, or something.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: I wont be using a VM, it's basically X11 forwarding that I will be doing
<theblazehen> VirtualGL runs a Xorg server and it intercepts OpenGL calls and passes it through to the X server, then sends the image to your computer
<theblazehen> But my board does support VT-d
<andrewlsd> oh.
<andrewlsd> yeah mine does VT, but not  intel_iommu
<theblazehen> Although I could also run windows server, with HyperV and RemoteFX then rdp into the vm
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: So VT-x then?
<theblazehen> Mine has the iommu. Used it in the past
<theblazehen> I basically run the game with X11 forwarding, but the graphics are rendered on the pc running the game
<theblazehen> Although I could put the gpu in my main pc, set it up so I can use PRIME. I'll just need more space to put another gpu, as I have one in my x16 slot at the moment, so I'll need another x1 to x16 riser and space to put it
<andrewlsd> rebooting to test iommu stuff :-)
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: my CPU is i7-4710MQ, which according to ark.intel.com does not do VT-d
<andrewlsd> http://ark.intel.com/products/78931/Intel-Core-i7-4710MQ-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz?q=i7-4710MQ
<andrewlsd> :-(
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos, long time no see
<Kilos> wasnt i here yesterday andrewlsd ?
<Kilos> hehe
<andrewlsd> ;-)
<Kilos> hows things by you
<andrewlsd> just not this morning.
<Kilos> aha
<andrewlsd> good ty, U?
<Kilos> im sukkeling with online banking and stuffs
<Kilos> im good ty
<andrewlsd> just came back from SARS, 
<Kilos> you owe the or they owe you?
<andrewlsd> They owe me, had to go hand in supporting documentation.
<Kilos> nice
<andrewlsd> (had to do it last year too. Seems to be SOP for home office claims)
<Kilos> as long as you get back its worth it
<Kilos> to go stand there and have to pay in would be worse
<Cryterion> Kilos, what bank do you use?
<Kilos> ive opened an absa account
<Cryterion> andrewlsd: SARS - south african robbing service, is it's true name btw
<Kilos> and when we want to put money in using paypal only fnb has that option
<Cryterion> oh, I fight with std all the time, they always f-up
<andrewlsd> FNB seems to be best so far, but I haven't used Capitec yet
<Cryterion> I've Never had a problem with Nedbank
<Kilos> when you do a bank to bank transfer from aus to here they rip you off with costs
<andrewlsd> Cryterion: at least the service is good :-) they rob you quickly, efficiently and with a smile
<Cryterion> yeah, true
<Kilos> cost near 1k to transfer 5k
<Kilos> what a ripoff
<Cryterion> ouch
<Kilos> and its all done on pcs
<Cryterion> use bitcoins
<andrewlsd> Cryterion: nedbank lost my wife's money a few years ago. Took them 9 months to return it to us. So I won't use them. Plus, they're probably the most un-opensource-friendly. With FNB at the opposite end of that spectrum.
<Kilos> one would swear they have to fly here with the cash
<Kilos> fnb has also only recently started the paypal link
<Kilos> they all thieves
<andrewlsd> Kilos: I think so too.
<Cryterion> yeah, they are
<Kilos> how can it cost 1k to send 5k
<Kilos> and that was to std bank here
<Cryterion> std bank, it costs me R4-5 everytime I swipe the card now, even their staff can't action things correctly at a branch
<Kilos> and they charge to put money in and to draw the same money
<Kilos> swines
<Cryterion> import tax probably, sars
<Kilos> paypal seems the only viable solution
<andrewlsd> cheerio all. It's weekend at last.  :-)
<Kilos> cheers andrewlsd 
<Kilos> have a good one
<Cryterion> paypal does work, I do know that, not sure on the costs on receiving money though
<Cryterion> cheers andrewlsd
<Cryterion> Anyone know a little bit on sorting out SSL certificates?
<Kilos> Cryterion the pro knows
<Kilos> lemme try do it here and see how well i foorgot
<Kilos> you mean here with irc hey?
<Kilos> Cryterion i think you need to change the port number
<Kilos> didnt work here either
<Kilos> we try at 8.30 tonight if pro available
<magespawn> good evening
<theblazehen> Cryterion: You heard about the mozilla ssl certs?
<theblazehen> Lets encrypt
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<theblazehen> Somehow application won't launch because they can't create a window in xorg.. Tels me to see if $DISPLAY is set.. Sure is. Weird. Reboot fixed it
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<theblazehen> Hi inetpro, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, kids been keeping me busy in the evening this week 
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> hi theblazehen, nice to see you in action again 
<theblazehen> Glad to be back :) Plan to stick around this time
<Kilos> good lad
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> all good inetpro ?
<Kilos> apart from tired of course
<theblazehen> Maaz tell MaNI I see you're on afrihost. We moved away fro them to crsytalweb, have you tried them out? Bit faster than afrihost for us
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sure, I'll tell MaNI on freenode
<Kilos> oh ty for the topic change inetpro 
<MaNI> I use the works ADSL not my call, but afrihost working okay :p
<Maaz> MaNI: By the way, theblazehen on freenode told me "tell MaNI I see you're on afrihost. We moved away fro them to crsytalweb, have you tried them out? Bit faster than afrihost for us" 1 minute and 15 seconds ago
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> Ah cool
<inetpro> Kilos: say thanks to piet[tab] 
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> he be the driving force 
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<inetpro> something seems very wrong with neology's mirror
<magespawn> have you been using your amazon instance?
<inetpro> have sent a mail to the maintainer, hopefully he will sort it out asap
<inetpro> magespawn: our QA bot in #ubuntu-africa has been running on AWS all this time
 * inetpro needs to check the date when starting the host
<magespawn> cool beans, i have just been running practice exercises on my one
<inetpro> will probably expire one of these days already
<magespawn> i think mine has about 4 months left of the free service
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: it works with a long topic as well | repeat x3 | it works with a long topic as well | repeat x2 | it works with a long topic as well | repeat x2 | it works with a long topic as well | repeat x2 |
<magespawn> okay what happened there?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ya inetpro neology sick since yesterday
<theblazehen> I wish people would read man pages... 
<Kilos> i hate man pages
<theblazehen> Spent hours helping this guy in #archlinux
<magespawn> theblazehen: your good deed for the day
<theblazehen> Yeah :)
<theblazehen> Hate xorg though..
<theblazehen> And this guy insists on using linux-libre -won't even test with normal linux
<theblazehen> And he lives in a tty.. In emacs
<magespawn> i did not even know that they existed when i first started with ubuntu
<magespawn> and you had to help him?
<theblazehen> Yeah, in my first few years I just read the gnome docs that came with 8.04
<theblazehen> Nah, I was just procrastinating on studying
<magespawn> mmm, and now/
<magespawn> ?
<theblazehen> Now, I juts give up..
<magespawn> right
<theblazehen> He's asking how to list packages that match a name.. 1 min in a man page, lol
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 24 November 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1MCAbe8
<inetpro> oops magespawn, that was me choosing the wrong channel when trying to help Kilos in #ubuntu-africa 
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> what a schlep
<Cryterion> maaz: is coffee on
<Maaz> Cryterion: Excuse me?
<Cryterion> maaz: stock the fridge with beer then
<Maaz> Cryterion: Excuse me?
<Cryterion> maaz: make some coffee
<Maaz> Cryterion: Huh?
<Cryterion> maaz: coffee
<Maaz> Cryterion: coffee is liquid code
<Cryterion> maaz: so is java
<Maaz> Cryterion: One learns a new thing every day
<Cryterion> maaz: you don't know how to learn
<Maaz> Cryterion: Huh?
<Cryterion> maaz: huh?
<Maaz> Cryterion: *blink*
<theblazehen> Cryterion: https://github.com/spion/triplie-ng if you're looking for conversation :)
<gremble> Good evening
<Cryterion> evening guys
<theblazehen> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey theblazehen 
<gremble> Hey Cryterion 
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<theblazehen> "Doing this all day leaves you in a state of mild aphasia as you look at people's faces while they're speaking and you don't know they've finished because there's no semicolon"
<Cryterion> was just playing with maaz, can never seem to get him to make coffee, he always does that to me lol
<gremble> You're coding in C?
<theblazehen> gremble: php ;)
<theblazehen> jk. Got it from http://www.stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks
 * gremble shivers
<gremble> Haha :P
<Cryterion> c also has the ;
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> Python too, if you *really* want to
<gremble> I'm trying to write a simple commandline parser in haskell. I think I am to dumb for programming languages xD
<theblazehen> Try this in the python REPL: "from __future__ import braces"
<theblazehen> :)
<Cryterion> last link reminds me of a Internet Explorer error, "Error, the command completed successfully!"
<theblazehen> Yeah, I've seen that (not irl though)
<Cryterion> not url either, on screen, win95
<theblazehen> Ouch :(
<theblazehen> 98SE 4 life
<theblazehen> Longhorn was actually quite nice. What vista should have been
<theblazehen> Only windows version that I really liked
<Cryterion> 95C was the most stable, but 98SE 4 was close
<gremble> I thought longhorn wasn't released? It was the codename for 7 or something?
<theblazehen> gremble: codename for vista, yeah
<gremble> Yes, vista wasn't nice :P
<theblazehen> Ran the beta before vista was released for a year or two
<gremble> Oh alright
<theblazehen> gremble: Due to the fact that they ran late, and had to rush the final product. Longhorn still had the good features before they were ripped out of vista
<Cryterion> I stayed away from vista, jumped most systems from 95C to 98SE then XP
<gremble> The only reason I used windows from time to time these days is because I have to do editing using word. LibreOffice is not doing very well on its trackchanges and review features :<
<theblazehen> Yeah, got a window vm just for that
<gremble> Why did they have to rip features out to make a deadline?
<theblazehen> http://www.zdnet.com/pictures/windows-longhorn-still-the-most-exciting-windows-ui-to-date/ :)
<theblazehen> Because they weren't ready for normal users yet, etc
<gremble> Oh alright
<Cryterion> Libre works fine for me, some stuff no longer there which was only usefull for people at that time
<gremble> I'm quite keen on my current UI. Openbox with numix and plank
<theblazehen> gremble: Numix is nice. Have you tried the arc themes?
<theblazehen> Did you see my setup I posted?
<gremble> You posted your setup?
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/a/uVHYy old setup http://i.imgur.com/BJ1m5Xw.jpg current
<theblazehen> Yeah
<gremble> I haven't tried the arc themes. I'm not entirely one for ricing. This just came with antegros :P
<theblazehen> Antergos is nice :) Had that on desktop, and running it on laptop nice
<theblazehen> Can't really do it on desktop, because gnome doesn't like running with RandR providers and stuff...
<gremble> Your board is going to collect so much dust :<
<gremble> Well, the old setup
<theblazehen> It does..
<theblazehen> new setup is the same, just not using laptop as a display now
<gremble> I have two screens atm, my laptop (the computer that I am using since my desktop's HDD is still fried) and a 23" (iirc)
<theblazehen> Cool. maybe PXE boot the desktop, with an image on the laptop?
<theblazehen> just load pxelinux and a kernel on a usb, then use root as a nfs / nbd mount
<gremble> No real point to doing that, since everything that the desktop was useful for was on that HDD :P
<theblazehen> yeah.. :/
<gremble> So when I get a new HDD, I'll make the desktop useful again
<theblazehen> Yeah
<gremble> but they've become quite expensive
<theblazehen> What size you looking for?
<theblazehen> My WD10EZEX is around 750 for 1TB. Performs well
<gremble> Smallest you get these days is 1TB so probably that
<theblazehen> Boots in 19 seconds
<gremble> But the places around here doesn't seem to have those. Not 7200 rpm at least
<theblazehen> Ah, you're not in SA right?
<theblazehen> Europe somewhere?
<gremble> No, I'm in Pretoria
<gremble> We've met
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen> Ah, yeah :)
<theblazehen> wootware.co.za is great. Cheap too
<gremble> Yes, this is nice. Thanks theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Spent over 50k there :)
<theblazehen> When me and my dad were into bitcoin mining
<gremble> Ooh, they have a nice cheap T440P thinkpad :<
<theblazehen> nice. I hate most laptop keyboards.. Can hardly ever push Super + shift with one finger
<theblazehen> Got a K70 mechanical keyboard with MX Blues now :)
<theblazehen> Cost me 2 grand.. Worth it
<gremble> Nice. One day when I am rich I'll get a mechanical keyboard
<theblazehen> Yeah, you'll never go back to normal..
<gremble> I'm not to averse to my Compaq 6510b's keyboard
<gremble> Better than the desktop's for sure
<theblazehen> My old keyboard was made like 15 years ago. Pretty decent. But not as good as this one :) 2nd best keyboard I've ever used
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<theblazehen> night Kilos 
<gremble> I'm sitting here looking at a haskell repository and wondering if I shouldn't instead rewrite it in python :<
<theblazehen> Yeah, python ftw
<gremble> I hate having to decide which programming language to use haha because I am never sure which would be better for the scope of the project
<gremble> XD
<gremble> Also, it is probably because I am an excellent bikeshedder
<theblazehen> Yeah. I tend to normally go for python.. Even for things that it's a bad idea for...
<theblazehen> Yes! Just discovered that I lost the code I was just thinking about :)
<gremble> Always nice to discover that code is lost
<theblazehen> yeah
<gremble> Should've used version control
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen> No thanks
<theblazehen> night guys
<gremble> Night
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-07
<Kilos> morning all
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen all good?
<Kilos> nice to have you back again
<theblazehen> Yeah, I'm good and you Kilos ?
<Kilos> good too ty
<theblazehen> Just got 6 exams left :)
<Kilos> nice
<theblazehen> Bit stressed for 2nd math exam.. :/
<Kilos> if you know your work there is no need to stress
<theblazehen> Yeah. Thing is, no matter how hard I try, I just can't get euclidean geometry
<Kilos> find gremble
<Kilos> he the maths man
<Kilos> he might be able to explain it in a easier way
<Kilos> oh he is here
<theblazehen> Think I should be fine. At least this paper includes more of other stuff, so shouldn't be too much of a problem
<Kilos> grumbles help the lad
<theblazehen> Previous year or 2 was mostly euclidean in paper 2
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i dont even know what that is
<theblazehen> Basically circles and triangles and lines inside circles
<Kilos> you int pta as well hey
<theblazehen> I hate circles
<theblazehen> Yeah
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> so is gremble
<theblazehen> yeah.Met him at sfd
<Kilos> oh yes
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> Hey theblazehen What don't you get with Euclidean Geometry
<theblazehen> gremble: Like, I know the theorems and stuff, and like I can do stuff individualy with one or two theorems involved.
<gremble> Where do you struggle?
<theblazehen> The problem comes in when they add like lots of lines, and you need to use different theorems, and like when they involve multiple circles etc
<theblazehen> I just don't "see" how to get the answer
<gremble> Ah alright. Yes, it gets a little difficult to discern the various problems. That is no problem on your understanding though, that is an experience problem
<theblazehen> yeah. Thing is, I practise as much as I can - I often, even after like 30 min can't see the solution sometimes
<gremble> I take really long to get experience intuituin, where fundamental reasoning over the problem is practically instantaneous. So different parts have different difficulties
<gremble> theblazehen: That is me with Differential Equations :P
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> ah, lol
<gremble> I passed that by eating and sleeping DE's. People thought I was going crazy because I would not go anywhere without a set of questions to work out
<gremble> Waiting on line? Doing problems :P
<theblazehen> Heh, yeah
<theblazehen> I actually got a really great way of concentrating :) Like, idk how to describe it. The kind of concentrating where you don't focus on anything else. Did my physics exam like that, finished in 1:30, most people in like 2:40
<theblazehen> And could have studied the whole night through the day before if I wanted to, without being tired on the day :)
<theblazehen> Think I'll do that again for the math exam
<gremble> I wish I had the ability to concentrate like that
<gremble> I've only been able to concentrate properly while using something like ritalin or THC
<theblazehen> Heh, I used meds for that actually
<theblazehen> Well, more _lack_ of meds :)
<inetpro> good mornings
<theblazehen> hi inetpro. Not so morning anymore :)
<inetpro> oops
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hello gremble as well
<inetpro> hot in Pretoria again today
<theblazehen> Yeah. Should go up to 31 today
<inetpro> sadly the minimums are too low for any rains
<gremble> Its horrible. I have a fever as well, so I'm not very impressed
<theblazehen> Yeah, 12% chance of precipitation
<inetpro> is it not a matter of 12% quantity of precipitation?
<inetpro> or the probability of 12% quantity?
<gremble> What is a 100% quantity of percipitation?
 * inetpro get very confused with these forecasts
<inetpro> never know what it really means
<gremble> :P It is a probability of percipitation
<theblazehen> I think 100% is 100% chance of rain
<gremble> There are so many variables to take into account to predict rain, that they have to use statistical models
<gremble> (most weather is statistical models)
<theblazehen> gremble: Fun fact, there is a distributed computing project that models climate change
<gremble> It's because weather is a chaos system, so it always has probabilistic outcomes, no matter how well you think you know the forces at play
<gremble> theblazehen: And it is most of the time probably wrong :P
<gremble> well no
<gremble> sorry, I read that incorrectly
<gremble> Climate change it can model
<theblazehen> gremble: Well, it's planning long term, not short term weather
<gremble> but not weather forcasting
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> Ran that for a while
<theblazehen> www.climateprediction.net
<inetpro> I see wikipedia talking about probability of precipitation (POP) usually expresses a combination of degree of confidence and areal coverage
<theblazehen> Wow, I made vlc segfaullt
<gremble> Odd. 
<gremble> I'd think that projects like that ran extensive valgrind testing to prevent shit like that
<theblazehen> gremble: Yeah, opened a mkv from the cli, crashes. Opening it from the media menu in vlc has no problem
<theblazehen> Should I file a bug report you think?
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> My friend usually has me edit is documents and often says that he can learn a lot about writing from me, but he still vehemently fights with me whenever I tell him to not use the passive voice in writing or to not just list facts, etc. 
<theblazehen> heh. Those kinds of people..
<theblazehen> Welp, firefox crashed..
<theblazehen> And I can't open any new windows of anything..
<theblazehen> Oh.. Maximum number of clients reached?!
<theblazehen> Something I can duckduckgo :)
<inetpro> Kilos: why so quiet on this hot Saturday evening?
<Kilos> just cruising
<Kilos> flat on my back with the idiot box making a noise
<inetpro> surely you must be enjoying this heat?
<Kilos> i love it
<Kilos> 35 tomorrow
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i can ctach some UV's
<Kilos> catch
<inetpro> if only that helped to charge my batteries
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> I'm afraid my battery goes flat very quickly with such heat
<Kilos> no loadshedding till april
<theblazehen> Yay! Guess I can play with ZFS then :)
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
<theblazehen> Hi magespawn 
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<magespawn> in and out, like a boomarang
<gremble> It's how you roll
<magespawn> i am cool like that
<magespawn> bed time for me, good night all
<Vlekkie> Whats the rules of this irc tho?
<Vlekkie> And hey
<gremble> Vlekkie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService These are the terms of service rules
<gremble> informally, be polite and stay within the spirit of the channel :)
<gremble> Hello
<gremble> Most people are only online from like 08:00-ish to 22:00 or 23:00 though
<Vlekkie> But take that it's off topic then?
<gremble> it's offtopic? What is 'it's'?
<Vlekkie> NM lol
<gremble> Alright :)
<Vlekkie> Gonna head to bed, cheers
<gremble> Cheers
<gremble> See you around
<Vlekkie> One last thing, anyone know what the best irc client for Android is?
<gremble> I've heard good things about irccloud. I use Andirc or something like that
<gremble> I used to at least
<Vlekkie> I'm using "Andchat" ATM and seems good , but wonder if there is better?
<gremble> Oh, yes that is the one that I used
<Vlekkie> Okay thanks cheers :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-08
<Vlekkie> Hey
<Vlekkie> Morning
<Kilos> hi gremble Vlekkie and all others
<Kilos> Vlekkie welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> jy kan ook die taal praat hier
<theblazehen> Back later, swapping power supplies
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Vlekkie> Ciao
<Vlekkie> Hows it going, gremble?
<gremble> Hey Vlekkie. I am well thanks and yourself?
<theblazehen> hi Vlekkie, gremble, Kilos and others
<gremble> Hey theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> Maaz seen stickyboy
<Maaz> Kilos: stickyboy was last seen 3 days, 22 hours, 44 minutes and 3 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-11-04 09:48:54 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-11-04 18:38:30 PST
<Kilos> afternoon all of you
<Kilos> you practising your geometry theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Kilos: Yeah :) 
<Kilos> good
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there superfly ,all well there?
<superfly> I guess so. 
<superfly> Ek is eina 
<Kilos> wat nou?
<superfly> Ek het in die son gebrand 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> rub vicks all over the burn superfly 
<Kilos> best thing for any burns
<superfly> Die groot Karoo is nogal warm 
<Kilos> wat het jy daar gaan soek
<gremble> Vicks? O.o
<Kilos> ons gaan more 37°c wees
<Kilos> vicks works gremble 
<gremble> Get some after sun with aloe >.>
<Kilos> even stops scarring form other burns
<gremble> Kilos: It would be like setting yourself on fire again XD
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> vicks is wonderful stuff
<superfly> We went to bury my gran
<Kilos> aw sorry to hear that
<superfly> On the family farm, next to grandpa 
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> sheep farmers?
<superfly> Something like that. Oom Carel sold the farm in the 60's
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> The drought was too much 
<Kilos> yeah and this coming one is gonna be worse i think
<Kilos> farmers really dont have things easy
<superfly> They don't 
<superfly> Tough life 
<Kilos> yeah but very fullfilling imo
<Kilos> i love farming
<Kilos> not fun when you see things dying from drought though
<Kilos> or when you get knocked head over heals by a large ram or bull
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-07
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy inetpro paddatrapper and everyone else
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos, thatgraemeguy
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> what's the score oom Kilos?
<Kilos> what score inetpro ?
<Kilos> is there a game on?
<inetpro>  South Africa 242 & 540/8d 
<inetpro>  Australia 244 & 326/8 (110.0 ov) 
<inetpro>  Australia require another 213 runs with 2 wickets remaining 
<Kilos> oh havent watched
<inetpro> 1st Test: Australia v South Africa at Perth
<inetpro> you should be at the stadium man
<Kilos> that sounds good
<Kilos> no man
<inetpro> Kilos: just jump into the car and go there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we have just had supper so now its dishes and bath soon
<inetpro> Kilos: ok the next test at Hobart is closer to you guys
<inetpro> just need to jump onto the Ferry for a few hours 
<inetpro> and the 3rd is at Adelaide 
<inetpro> and South Africa winning by 177 runs 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hey inetpro when i was a kid i read an afrikaans book about mossies, and one of the characters was skeel oog at
<Kilos> do you know it
<inetpro> Kilos: Trompie?
<inetpro> trompie en die boksombende
<Kilos> nee man dit was van n klomp mossies
<Kilos> jy weet , daai voeltjies
<Kilos> sparrows
<inetpro> Kilos: tell us a bit more about it
<Kilos> i dont remember inetpro , just that skeel oog At had his one eye shot out by a kid with a pellet gun
<inetpro> Kilos: what made you remember this story?
<Kilos> they have mossies here that they call sparrows and debbie is trying to improve her afrikaans so that story popped up in my mind
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> wow Kilos, that's speedious... and hi too, how are things?
<Kilos> ok ty and you lad?
<chesedo> great thanks oom
<Kilos> im ready to sleep just about so not afk for a change
<chesedo> oh that explains it (4 secs was quick)
<chesedo> this enjoying Aus oom Kilos?
<Kilos> not really, the weather sucks but im enjoying being with the girls
<Kilos> 3 weeks time ill be back there
<chesedo> here it is just clouds and storms, but no rain yet...
<chesedo> real proper rain that is...
<Kilos> yeah my sis tells me how dry it is there
<chesedo> dam about 25% full, and have till about March according to some minister (although by my linear calc it's about early Jan) till we are in serious trouble... 
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> i say night now guys. have a good day and look after yourselves
<Kilos> and say hi to fly for me please
<superfly> ohi
<chesedo> superfly: from that i gather that you saw Kilos' hi
<superfly> chesedo: I see everything
 * chesedo goes back to the dark corner with fear
 * superfly remembers Trompie en die Boksombende
<chesedo> superfly: i'm not old enough to know much about them
 * chesedo only knows about one of Trompie's "Een vir my, een vir julle, een vir my, een vir julle..." 
<superfly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6yuP2Qay1g
<superfly> whahaha! since when did a bicycle cost R80
<qwebirc42625> hi all, I'm sure this is a FAQ but I cant find recent advice. I'm looking to purchase a new latop that is linux friendly. It will be mainly for development. So 15" min screen size. Budget is around 35k and I'd like to get it by mid-dec latest. 
<qwebirc42625> Does anyone have any pointers?
<qwebirc42625> the Acer Predator i7 looks ok
<qwebirc42625> but linux support is not well documented
<qwebirc42625> I'm not sure where else to look
<qwebirc42625> thanks
<kulelu88> qwebirc42625: try a Lenovo maybe? 
<kulelu88> Most laptops are manufactured by like 3 taiwanese companies, so the internals are pretty much the same and kernel support should be reasonable
<kulelu88> HPs might work too
<kulelu88> although... for R35K, you could order a System76 (or get someone coming from murica to bring it for you)
<qwebirc42625> I looked at the system76 but I've seen some terrible reviews lately
<qwebirc42625> I'm just trying to avoid getting a mac-book pro
<kulelu88> that's true too. 
<qwebirc42625> thats what is currently being suggested
<kulelu88> what was your last laptop? and are you new here?
<qwebirc42625> entroWare would be idea, but not an option
<qwebirc42625> I'm using a dell latitude. running ubuntu 100% (apart from the dual graphics card nonsense)
<qwebirc42625> and yup, I'm new here :D
<kulelu88> Dell XPS Ubuntu edition ?
<qwebirc42625> xps 13 is the linux version, xps 15 does is not linux as such
<qwebirc42625> tricky....
<kulelu88> for R35K, you can get a top end SSD gaming laptop and dual-boot it with Linux and SteamOS
<qwebirc42625> ok, thanks I'll take a look. So far I've only see then Acer Predator i7
<qwebirc42625> I'll check hp and lenovo then too
<kulelu88> introduce yourself before you leave qwebirc42625 :)
<qwebirc42625> oh, sorry. Hi I'm Andre :)
<qwebirc42625> thanks for the help. I'll look around some more. Doing what I can to avoid Apple.
<qwebirc42625> though I guess worst case dual booting on a MBP is not the end of the world
<kulelu88> aren't Macs harder to dual-boot than regular Windows laptops?
<qwebirc42625> yup apparently
<qwebirc42625> + the apple tax means you get a lot less hardware
<MaN1> harder to dual boot - I wouldn't really say so
<MaN1> but I can't for the life of me imagine why anyone would willingly pay so much more for the same hardware
<qwebirc42625> exactly
<qwebirc42625> there are some nice asus options
<qwebirc42625> sigh, but the asus arog's cause kernel issues for any kernel after 4.3 :'(
<melodie> hi
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-08
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<chesedo> morning thatgraemeguy and all others
<inetpro> mornings
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<inetpro> hoe gaan dit Kilos?
<Kilos> als ok dankie inetpro , en daar?
<Kilos> min dae nou voor daai lang vlug terug
<chesedo> does anyone here know enough about electricity to be able to tell me how our prepaid meter's credits can drop ~150Kws in the past hour?
<Kilos> faulty meter or 
<Kilos> heaters and stoves etc
 * chesedo personally thinks it will be a faulty meter as the stove is rated at 4Kw i think... but how to explain it to them will be the main question...
<Symmetria> ARGH
<Symmetria> so I've been putting intense effort into coding a system at work for some stuff
<Symmetria> and it worked beautifully in Chrome and Firefox (which I tested extensively)
<Symmetria> .... then for some bizarre reason someone decided to actually attempt to use it in Microsoft edge
<Symmetria> *BOOM* total death 
<chesedo> lol... feel your pain Symmetria
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-09
<andrewlsd> Greetings all
<superfly> *yawn*
<chesedo> how's it going superfly?
<tumbleweed> superfly: looking forward to life in trump's kingdom?
<inetpro> all Obama's fault for not seeking a third term like a true African leader
<tumbleweed> a true african leader would have outlawed the republican party
<tumbleweed> or at least, voting for them
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> a crazy world we live in
<inetpro> who would have thought that we'd see the result of today one year ago
<tumbleweed> any south african who saw the rise of zuma :)
 * tumbleweed has been drawing parallels for as long as trump has been running
<inetpro> people blindly voting for a courageous leader to bring more certainty into their lives?
<inetpro> not sure that is what they will get 
<inetpro> tumbleweed: lots of parallels indeed
<tumbleweed> inetpro: more like the national joke becoming a vague political possibility, and then being elected
<tumbleweed> but yes, some of that too
<inetpro> yikes! Johburg got Trumped with more water than we can handle in one day
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/MandyWiener/status/796408939533504512
<MaNI> yet it will all flow away and then we will go back to crying about how we need to pray for rain, and blaming consumers for it. (Instead of actually holding government accountable)
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-10
<Kilos> wake up za its almost lunch time
<sakhi> Morning #ubuntu-za
<sakhi> Has anyone used FreeIPA in the past or currently using it?
<inetpro> goeiemore
<sakhi> inetpro: Hello
<chesedo> good day all
<chesedo> sakhi: not that I know of...
<chesedo> what do you want to use it for?
<sakhi> chesedo: Found FreeIPA testing it, looks nifty, its used for Identity Management.
<chesedo> wow, slow loris - a clever little DoS -> https://youtu.be/XiFkyR35v2Y
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-11
<superfly> Good evening 
<MaNI> evening
<inetpro> goeinaand superfly, MaNI
<superfly> Good morning 
<chesedo-> evening all :P
<inetpro> Hallo
<pavlushka> ahoy za :)
<pavlushka> night everyone :)
<pavlushka> theblazehen: :P
<pavlushka> hello superfly inetpro chesedo , you all too :p
<pavlushka> cya
<superfly> Good afternoob
<superfly> *afternoon
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-12
<Kilos> hi HnyBdgr 
<Symmetria> *sigh* Leonard Cohen died - man thats a true loss for the world of music
 * Kilos waves to the za peeps
<chesedo> hi Kilos and others
<zipper> Sup dudes
<Kilos> hi zipper superfly 
<zipper> Kilos: Rocking out
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: wat sê hulle by die huis, hoeveel reen het julle gehad?
<superfly> good evening
<inetpro> yesterday morning we had 45mm and last night another 19mm
<superfly> inetpro: did you activate the boat feature of your house?
<inetpro> haha, was not as bad as Johburg on Wednesday... that was hectic!
<inetpro> no draining system would ever handle such huge amounts of waters from the skies
<inetpro> yesterday morning came with quite a bit of hail, plenty of fresh leaves all over, but luckily we still have small Avocados and Litjies on the tree
<inetpro> broken fresh leaves on the ground*
<Kilos> nie gehoor nie inetpro 
<Kilos> well any rain is good
<inetpro> another friend in Pretoria sent us a picture of his flooded kitchen which looked like a leakage of the washing machine 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i go bath now. near 10pm
<Kilos> sjoe
<andrewlsd> Hi peeps
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> night all. have a good day
<captine> evening all
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-13
<Symmetria> anyone awake?
<MaNI> sort of
<Symmetria> heh Im trying to get php with zts enabled onto my ubuntu box 
<Symmetria> holy crap what a pain in the ass 
<Symmetria> :( I need threads for my code :(
<MaNI> and this is why php is terrible
<Symmetria> heh php works just fine once properly installed if you're using it for web application development 
<Symmetria> and yeah people can get religious about their programming languages and scripting languages, but honestly, I've learnt long ago to use whatever I can to produce what I need in the most efficient (as in fastest) way
<MaNI> and the host happens to have compiled it with all the options you want :p
<MaNI> don't get me wrong I'm not religious about languages at all, I use php myself a fair bit
<Symmetria> thats not a fault of php, thats a fault of the the package maintainers that don't include certain options
<Symmetria> or give you a seperate package that lets you install a version of it that does include those options
<Symmetria> I mean, -zts and pthread, if you google, every second person wants those fuckin options ;p lol
<MaNI> just saying it's where a lot of the hatred comes from - a language that is set  up in such a way that basic features differ a lot on different hosts is a recipe for pain thats all :p
<smile> hoi :)
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-06
<propagandhi> Morning. Anyone managing a RabbitMQ cluster in prod?
<inetpro_> oh wow, where was I these last few days?
<inetpro_> good mornings everyone
<Kilos> greetings ubuntu-za
<Kilos> any news about highvoltage expiring from ubuntu members paddatrapper 
<Kilos> hi there everyone else and inetpro 
<inetpro> goeiedag oom Kilos
<inetpro> en welkom terug 
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit boetie
<inetpro> goed en self?
<Kilos> dankie baie
<Kilos> ek skop nog dankie, net internet is sleg
<Kilos> hoor by jonathan of ek hom moet hernu asb
<Kilos> sy ubuntu members het gister verval
<Kilos> of wil hy uit nou
<Kilos> not easy to get membership so imo its not wise to let it expire
<Kilos> inetpro sal jy my laat weet asb, lyk my padda het vergeet
<inetpro> sal kyk of ek hom in die hande kan kry
<Kilos> danke
<Kilos> sien ek pas julle nog op al is dit minder as tevore
<Squirm1> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm1 
<Squirm1> Hey Kilos, how're you doing ?
<Squirm1> k thx baai :)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> superfly ping
<poppingtonic> be careful with this: https://qntm.org/suicide
<poppingtonic> but if you really really must play with it, here's a handy docker image: https://github.com/tiagoad/suicide-linux
<Kilos-> internet sick again
<superfly> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> hi there superfly can you please approve jonathan and myself in ubuntu-za we both expired and joined anew
<Kilos> and is it possible to get someone here to become admin?
<Kilos> does david not want to hand over the reins
<Kilos> that look swrong
<Kilos> Maaz spell  reins
<Maaz> Kilos: Yes, you *can* spell
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i kept wanting to add  a g in there
<Kilos> reigns
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> is there a way to make us show with the correct join dates
<Kilos> otherwise we only become members today
<superfly> Kilos: reigns
<superfly> no wait
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> yeah, reins is right
<Kilos> one is what a king does i think
<superfly> that's the one with a g
<Kilos> first one steers horses
<superfly> the one without is the horse steering mechanism
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how are you and the family fly?
<superfly> Kilos: We're doing well thanks!
<Kilos> great
<superfly> Kilos: Did you get the notification e-mails?
<Kilos> yessir but it was in january
<Kilos> i missed them with the aus trip and chest probs
<Kilos> pro told me how to find them
<Kilos> from the mail i tried and got this reply
<Kilos> This membership cannot be renewed because it is not active.
<Kilos> thanks superfly have a good day sir
<superfly> Kilos: You are an admin and you can no longer expire.
<paddatrapper> Kilos: highvoltage doesn't want to renew his membership as he's focusing on Debian 
<superfly> oops, too late. but he can remove himself if he wants to
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> godd night guys, sleep well
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-07
<inetpro> good mornings
<theblazehen> Hi inetpro , all
<Kilos> :-)  morning all of ya
<Kilos> hehe with 3 mins to spare
<Kilos> hi MaNI 
<MaNI> hi
<Kilos> have you got your solar panels on the roof yet?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> cremora inetpro 
<MaNI> haha, bit of a sore point that, but no.
<Kilos> hahaha
<MaNI> I'm about one saturday worth of work away from them being up, but just way too busy right now
<Kilos> never do today what you can put off till tomorrow
<MaNI> hopefully over december
<Kilos> good luck
<MaNI> assuming there is a day sometime in december where the wind stops blowing
<MaNI> probably not safe to hold a panel on the roof in 50 km/h winds
<MaNI> haha
<Kilos> yip blowing big gales here
<MaNI> ahh great, first fire of the year :(
<MaNI> going to be a long rough summer
<Kilos> we had one here on sunday
<Kilos> many hectares of veldt burned, but the big job was stopping it getting into the wheat crops
<Kilos> jy weet inetpro , die vlieg is baie slim
<Kilos> my ou datum is nog geldig
<Kilos> dankie superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: eh?
<Kilos> i still show as joined in 2010
<Kilos> not yesterday hehe
<Kilos> night all. sleep well
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-08
<SilverCode> does anyone know of any alternatives to Audacity for basic audio editing? It seems like over the years Audacity has not kept pact with UI toolkits, and is now horribly broken on my KDE desktop
<SilverCode> *pace
<inetpro> good mornings
<SilverCode> huh, Audacity uses wxWidgets ... that explains a lot
<bushtech> SilverCode: what version of Audacity you using?
<chesedo> morning all
 * chesedo is finally done with the year's exams
<theblazehen> Hey chesedo . Yay!
<theblazehen> I’ve got a laptop that gradually starts corrupting memory from low to high, it appears. After like a week it will make it’s way up to around 0xB8000. Surprising that Linux can even keep running. Linux is awesome
<chesedo> faulty memory cards theblazehen?
<theblazehen> chesedo: Pretty sure it's bios. The rest of the memory is all good, and it starts low (Linux checks the first 64K, and alerts on that), and only after like a week it gets up to 0xB8000
<theblazehen> I can `memmap` most of protected memory out and then I don't have any issues, apart from the writes to 0xB8000. But I use it headless anyway, so just a minor inconvenience
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> Protected mode memory *
<theblazehen> Oops, real mode *
<MaNI> just use zram to make up for the loss of ram
<MaNI> and then avoid access to the bad part 
<SilverCode> bushtech: 2.2.0
<MaNI> but yeah I noticed that once long ago as well on a machine with similar issues, windows would constantly blue screen without any chance of stopping it while linux was much more resilient
<Kilos> hi guys
<theblazehen> MaNI: Eh, I can handle the loss of 1 MB
<MaNI> well I'd disable a bit more than necessary to be sure personally
<MaNI> but yeah I guess
<theblazehen> Pretty sure it's the bios. And I've got a month uptime without it writing more. Previously had 4 months and it never went beyond 1 MB
<theblazehen> SMM code runs in unreal mode
<bushtech> SilverCode: Hmm I'm on 2.1.2. Audacity really the best so I'd try to get it working. What goes wrong?
<SilverCode> bushtech_: previous verions seemd to work okay (just really ugly), but in the latest version the widgets aren't scaling properly. For instance where you select the line input, only 1/4 of the text is showing in the vertical. In other places the widgets are too big and pushing into other widgets. I think it is trying to draw the widgets in a native style, but then ignoring the sizing of the widget.
<SilverCode> but I have manged to achieve what I set out to do, so I can ignore the UI problems again for another couple of weeks
<SilverCode> but I really wish someone would rework the UI for Audacity like they did/doing with kdenlive and the port to Qt5
<bushtech> SilverCode: Thanks for the headsup. I think I'll stick with 2.1.2 for the time being as I'm not the guy who can fix that sort of problem.:)
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hiya Kilos :)
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-09
<inetpro> good evening
<pavlushka> Good evening inetpro !
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> storming
<bushtech> bedoel jy dit reen by jou?
<bushtech> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> jip nou net begin, en krag was al een keer af vir n kort rukkie
<bushtech> Hoop maar die reen kom die kant toe
<Kilos> ja hopelik
<Kilos> dit was maar min, die sement is klaar droog
<bushtech> klink soos die anc, baie lawaai maar min action
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-11
<Kilos> cremora minora
<pavlushka> afternoon ZA!
 * Kilos waves
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2018-11-06
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> is irc dying everywhere or only in africa
#ubuntu-za 2018-11-09
<sakhi> Morning Ubuntu-za
<chesedo> Finally, I am back
<chesedo> Hi everyone. How is it going?
#ubuntu-za 2018-11-11
<pavlushka> QA: coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
